# knitting tea party friday 6 july '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 6 July '18

It's been so long I can't think of anything to say. lol The countdown is on - six days until I sit in Bonnie's chair. I will be so glad to be rid of this mop of hair. It's driving me crazy. But then it has been three months since last it was cut. Cool out today - only 80°F/26°C Nice break from the hot weather we have been having.

Baked Eggs in Tomato Sauce with Kale

4 servings
By: Lauren Grant

Ingredients 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
3 10-ounce packages frozen chopped kale, thawed, drained and squeezed dry (9 cups)
½ teaspoon salt, divided
¼ teaspoon ground pepper, divided
1 25-ounce jar low-sodium marinara sauce or 3 cups canned low-sodium tomato sauce
8 large eggs

Preparation
1. Preheat oven to 350°F.
2. Heat oil in a 10-inch cast-iron skillet or nonstick ovenproof skillet over medium heat. 
3. Add kale, season with ¼ teaspoon salt and ⅛ teaspoon pepper, and sauté for 2 minutes. 
4. Stir in marinara (or tomato) sauce and bring to a simmer.
5. Make 8 wells in the sauce with the back of a spoon and carefully crack an egg into each well. Season the eggs with the remaining ¼ teaspoon salt and ⅛ teaspoon pepper.
6. Transfer the pan to the oven and bake until the egg whites are set and the yolks are still soft, about 20 minutes.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 2 eggs & 1 cup sauce - Per serving: 344 calories; 20 g fat(4 g sat); 6 g fiber; 21 g carbohydrates; 21 g protein; 83 mcg folate; 372 mg cholesterol; 7 g sugars; 0 g added sugars; 15,012 IU vitamin A; 91 mg vitamin C; 377 mg calcium; 5 mg iron; 653 mg sodium; 848 mg potassium
Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (300% daily value), Vitamin C (152% dv), Calcium (38% dv), Iron (28% dv), Folate (21% dv)
Carbohydrate Servings: 1½
Exchanges: 4½ vegetable, 2 medium-fat protein, ½ fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/264141/baked-eggs-in-tomato-sauce-with-kale/?did=259658-20180623&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_062318&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=259658&mid=13701611060

Bacon and Pea Summer Salad

Course: Salad, Side Dish
Author: Stacey Little | Southern Bite

Ingredients
3 (14-ounce) pouches Libby's® Sweet Peas Vegetable Pouches, drained
1/2 red onion, thinly sliced
1 (2.8-ounce) package crumbled cooked bacon (about 2/3 cup)
1 (8-ounce) block colby jack cheese, cubed
2/3 cup mayonnaise
2 teaspoon apple cider vinegar
1/2 teaspoon black pepper

Instructions
1. In a large bowl, add the peas, onion, bacon, and cheese. 
2. In another smaller bow, whisk together the mayo, vinegar, and black pepper. 
3. Pour the dressing over the other ingredients and stir gently to coat. 
4. Serve immediately or store in the fridge for a few hours, if necessary.

http://southernbite.com/bacon-and-pea-summer-salad/?utm_source=Southern+Bite&utm_campaign=ac796ee4ec-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_03_15_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_ebd6f2b05a-ac796ee4ec-293547989

Roasted Turkey Breast With Apples

Ingredients
1.5kg turkey breast
3 tblsp olive oil
1tsp ground black pepper
2 onions, quartered
2 apples quartered
1/cup apple juice
2 tblsp apple vinegar
2 tblsp mustard
½ tsp rosemary
1 tblsp Vegeta Gourmet Stock Powder

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 180°C.
2. Season turkey breast with Vegeta Gourmet stock powder, black pepper and rosemary.
3. Pour olive oil in the baking dish and place in the turkey, onions and apples.
4. In a bowl mix apple juice, apple vineger and mustard and pour over the turkey.
5. Cover with aluminum foil and bake for 1 hour.
6. Uncover and pour the juices over meat and bake for another 20 minutes.

http://www.vegeta.com.au/au/recipe/roasted-turkey-breast-with-apples

marinated tomato and grilled veggie cheese board

prep time 15 minutes
cook time 10 minutes
total time 25 minutes
servings 6-8

INGREDIENTS
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
12 leaves fresh basil roughly, chopped
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme
1 clove garlic, minced or grated
crushed red pepper flakes
kosher salt and pepper
2 1/2 cups mixed heirloom tomatoes, halved or quartered
2 small zucchini or summer squash, sliced or halved
2 bell peppers, quartered
2-3 cheeses, I use burrata and drunken goat
assorted meats, fresh fruits, grilled bread and/or crackers, for serving

INSTRUCTIONS
1. In glass jar, whisk together the olive oil, balsamic vinegar, basil, oregano, thyme, garlic and a pinch each of crushed red pepper flakes, salt & pepper. 
2. Add the tomatoes to 1 bowl, and the peppers + zucchini to another. Toss the peppers and zucchini with 3 tablespoons of marinade. Add the remaining marinade to the tomatoes, tossing to combine. Allow the veggies to marinate for 1-2 hours or overnight in the fridge. 
3. Preheat the grill to high. Grill the peppers + zucchini until light grill marks appear, 3-4 minutes per side. If using, grill the bread at the same time.
4. To assemble, arrange the cheeses on a large board. Arrange the grilled veggies, tomatoes, meats, and position around the cheese. Serve.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/marinated-tomato-and-grilled-veggie-cheese-board/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest&utm_campaign=ebbc0dbe39-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_NEW+DESIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-ebbc0dbe39-39448691

Slow Cooker Corn on the Cob

Ingredients
8 small ears of corn, husked
1/4cup desired Compound Butter*, plus more for serving

Directions
1. Place 1 ear of corn in a square sheet of foil. 
2. Top with 1 1/2 teaspoons of butter. 
3. Wrap corn and place in a 6-qt oval slow cooker. Repeat with remaining corn.
4. Cook on LOW 4 hours or HIGH 2 hours. Serve with additional Compound Butter, if desired.

From the Test Kitchen: If using multiple compound butters, you can label the foil before cooking so everyone can get theirs back!

COMPOUND BUTTERS* (MAKES ABOUT 1/2 CUP)

Herbed: 1 stick butter, softened + 1 tablespoon desired herb + 1 teaspoon lemon juice + teaspoon ground black pepper + 1/8 teaspoon garlic powder

Cowboy: 1 stick butter, softened + 1/4 cup crumbled bacon + teaspoon ground black pepper

Elote: 1 stick butter, softened + 1 tablespoon snipped fresh cilantro + 1 tablespoon grated parmesan cheese + 1 to 2 teaspoons chile powder + 1 teaspoon lime juice

Fruity: 1 stick butter, softened + 2 tablespoons desired flavor freeze-dried fruit

Nutrition Facts (Slow Cooker Corn on the Cob): Per serving: 179 kcal , 13 g fat (8 g sat. fat , 1 g polyunsaturated fat , 3 g monounsaturated fat ), 31 mg chol. , 104 mg sodium , 17 g carb. , 2 g fiber , 7 gsugar , 3 g pro.

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/slow-cooker-corn-on-the-cob/?did=262401-20180703&utm_campaign=dailyinspiration_070318&utm_source=bhg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=262401&mid=13854749052

Raspberry Red Pepper Jelly

Ingredients
3 cups raspberries (use a one cup measuring cup and pack them lightly, don't press them down flat. .they shouldn't squish)
2 large red bell peppers
10 jalapeno peppers
1 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
8 cups white sugar
2 boxes of 170 ml liquid certo (this means 4 pouches) 170 ml is about 5.75 ounces for American measuring

Directions
1. Sterilize lids and jars with boiling water. Amount of jars depends on what size you use. The batch of jelly is about 10 cups.
2. Put the raspberries in a large cooking pot.
3. Roughly dice the red bell peppers and the jalapeno peppers (use rubber gloves) and put them in a food processor and pulse until they are a fine dice. Alternately. .finely dice them by hand.
4. Add the peppers into the pot.
5. Add the cider vinegar and the sugar and bring to a light boil. Simmer for 8 minutes.
6. Add the certo liquid and boil hard one minute.
7. Pour the hot liquid into a large sieve. You might have to do this in batches, dumping out the pepper and raspberry seeds in between. 
8. This should leave you with about 10 cups of jelly.
9. Skim the foam and pour into little jars.
10. Wipe the rims to be sure you haven't dripped and top with lids and screw hand tight.
11. Process the jelly in a canner in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.
12. Using a canning jar tong, remove to a draft free area and let them cool.
13. Be sure all the jars have sealed and then store in a dark cool place.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2011/07/raspberry-red-pepper-jelly.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Balsamic Strawberry Rhubarb Crisp

Total Time 40 minutes
Servings 6
Calories 206 kcal
Author Alyssa

Ingredients

for the fruit:
2 cups rhubarb chopped
1 pint strawberries quartered
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons coconut sugar

for the crumb topping:
1 cup rolled oats
1/4 cup almond flour
1/4 cup quinoa flour
2 tablespoons coconut oil melted (or oil of choice)
2 tablespoon maple syrup
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
Pinch of sea salt

Instructions
1. Preheat the oven to 375º F.
2. Toss the strawberries and rhubarb in balsamic and coconut sugar. Place on a baking sheet and roast for 10 minutes.
3. While the fruit is roasting, prepare the topping by combining all the ingredients in a mixing bowl. Stir together until it forms a dough-like consistency.
4. Remove the fruit from the oven and scoop the strawberries and rhubarb off the pan and into the bottom of an 8x8 baking dish. Be sure to leave the juice behind!*
5. Spread the crumb topping evenly across the top of the fruit.
6. Bake on the center rack for another 15 - 20 minutes until the fruit gets all bubbly and the top is golden brown.
7. Serve warm with your choice of ice cream, coconut whipped cream or coconut yogurt!

Note: Save the juice! It makes an amazing syrup for pancakes or waffles.

http://www.simplyquinoa.com/balsamic-strawberry-rhubarb-crisp/

roasted garlic spaghetti squash lasagna boats

by halfbakedharvest
total time 1 hour 15 minutes
calories 706 kcal

INGREDIENTS
4-6 small spaghetti squash halved lengthwise and seeds scooped out
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 head garlic
1 pound spicy Italian chicken sausage or 1 pound ground chicken or half ground chicken half sausage
4 ounces pancetta finely chopped
1/2 a sweet onion finely chopped
1 bay leaf
1 teaspoon fresh thyme 1/2 teaspoon dried
1 teaspoon fresh sage 1/2 teaspoon dried
1 tablespoon fresh basil 2 teaspoons dried
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
1 cup water
3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons flour
1 1/4 cup milk I used 2%
1/8 teaspoon nutmeg
3/4 cup provolone cheese shredded
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
fried sage or fresh basil for garnish

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.
2. Chop off the top portion of the garlic head to reveal cloves. Peel any excess paper/skin off from the bulb of garlic. Pour about a teaspoon of olive oil on top the garlic cloves and cover with foil. Roast in a baking dish for 45 minutes, or until golden brown and soft. Allow to cool and then squeeze garlic out of the paper skin into a small bowl and mash well with a fork, set aside.
3. At the same time roast the squash. Slice the squash lengthwise and rub a drizzle of oil all over the cut side of both squash halves and sprinkle with salt and pepper.
4.Place cut side down on a baking sheet and bake about 30 to 45 minutes, or until the squash is just tender enough to scrape into strands. You want it to be barely tender, it will continue cooking later. Remove from the oven and scrape the squash into strands.
5. Reduce the oven to 350 degrees F.
6. While the squash bakes make the sauce. In a large skillet, cook 1 tablespoon of olive oil and the pancetta over medium heat, stirring, until the pancetta is lightly browned, about 5 minutes. 
7. Add the onion, bay leaf, thyme and sage and cook, stirring until the veggies are softened, about 5 minutes. 
8. Push to the veggies to the side of the pan. Increase the heat to medium-high. Add 1 tablespoon olive oil to the center of the pan and crumble in the chicken sausage and cook without stirring for 3 minutes. Break up the meat and continue to cook, stirring occasionally until well browned, about 3 minutes.
9. Add the tomatoes, basil and 1 cup water to the skillet. Simmer, stirring occasionally until thickened, about 15-20 minutes. Once the sauce has thicken a bit, discard the bay leaf and season with salt and pepper. Remove from the heat and stir in the mashed garlic.
10 Meanwhile, in a medium saucepan, melt the butter over medium heat. 
11. Add the flour and cook, whisking constantly, for 1 minute. 
12. Whisk in the milk in a steady stream and simmer for 2 minutes, whisking throughout. Remove from the heat, stir in all of the provolone and season with nutmeg, salt and pepper. Let cool, stirring occasionally to prevent a skin from forming.
13. To assemble the boats, remove a little of the squash strands from each boat. 
14. Place a layer of the meat sauce on top of the remaining strands, then a layer of the cheese sauce, then layer the removed squash strands on top of the cheese and divide the remaining meat sauce among the boats. 
15. Lastly, top with the remaining cheese sauce and shredded mozzarella cheese. Place the squash on a baking sheet and bake for 20-30 minutes at 350, or until the squash are warm throughout and the cheese is browning. 
16. Remove from the oven and let sit 5 minutes. Garnish with fresh sage, fried sage or basil. EAT!

NUTRITION FACTS: Amount Per Serving (4 g) - Calories 706Calories from Fat 360
% Daily Value: Total Fat 40g62% - Saturated Fat 15g75% - Cholesterol 112mg37% - Sodium 812mg34% - Potassium 1237mg35% - Total Carbohydrates 65g22% - Dietary Fiber 12g48% - Sugars 27g - Protein 30g60% - Vitamin A37.7% - Vitamin C34.1% - Calcium47.3% - Iron26.9%

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/roasted-garlic-spaghetti-squash-lasagna-boats/

Ballgames tonight. Heidi to Antwerp to watch Ayden and Gary to Hicksville to coach Avery's team. Avery won his first game last night - Ayden's tourney didn't start until tonight. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 6th July, 2018 by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-551622-1.html

Well the week started with a number of the KTPers in Defiance Ohio joining together for the annual KAP (6th one that has been held). Plenty of photos which Kate will list for us. The silent auction raised $127 for the "Saving Bella" fund and $273 going to Take Flight. And 13 Pillowcase Dresses were sewn by members over the weekend for Sam's DGD to take with her on her next trip to the Dominican Republic.
As well as many travelling to KAP *Poledra*, *Pacer* and *Bonnie* are heading away on holidays (with Mary having spent some time at the KAP first!). Somehow I think it it must be summer in North America!

*Rookie* heard from her oncologist - far from her results being raised they are actually better than 3 years ago!

*Tami's* DIL is booked for her hysterectomy on July 16th (turned out there shouldn't have been delays from insurance company simply someone thinking she was much younger than she was!). A structural survey of the place she is buying has come back fine so no delays on the purchase of the house foreseeable.

*Busyworkerbee* is slowly settling into her new unit. Enjoying travelling to work by train and getting some knitting done on the journey.

*Sugarsugar* ended up taking the antibiotics as her chest wasn't clearing up.

The hand that *Gwen* had surgery on a month ago has suddenly got extremely painful. It is settling and she has now been told what to do if this happens again.

The news from *Bonnie's* cousin is not so good - while she feels good the chemo is not doing very much. With more chemo they are giving her 12 months, without it only about 2 months. As she is tolerating the chemo well she will continue with it. Bonnie was stung by 2 wasps - previously needed to go to hospital but is OK this time with Benedryl on board straight way.

A friend of *Pearlgirl's* from church had their house burn down. May actually enable more appropriate living arrangements to be made so could be a blessing in disguise.

PHOTOS
1 - *Sorlenna* - DD's dog
1 - *Swedenme* - Lilies
2 - *Tami* - KAP pics
8 - *Darowil* - E's panda jumper
11 - *Cashmeregma* - Door locks
12 - *Puplover* - KAP pics
18 - *Bonnie* - Yard flowers / Ukrainian Heritage Village
21 - *Busyworkerbee* - Pies
24 - *Gwen* - Knitting for Canada/US Independence Days (links)
26 - *Tami* - Silent auction items (KAP)
29 - *Tami* - Pillowcase dresses
34 - *Tami * - KAP pic with names
35 - *Rookie* - Cleared lot for new house!
37 - *Fan* - Ruby pendant
44 - *TNS* - Woodpeckers
51 - *Kate* - Tarbert, Loch Fyne
52 - *Swedenme* - Frilly onesie
54 - *Puplover* - Dawn, DD & DGGs 
57 - *Swedenme* - Noctilucent clouds
59 - *Swedenme* - Lawn before and after
62 - *Sassafras* - Kern River Park
63 - *Swedenme* - Baby shoe

RECIPES
30 - *Sorlenna* - Granola

CRAFTS
31 - *Rookie* - Making pillowcase dresses (link)
33 - *Tami* - Pillowcase dress tutorial (link)
47 - *Pacer* - Scrubbie pattern (link)
49 - *Pacer* - Scrubbie yarn (link)

OTHERS
25 - *Bonnie* - Car trunk organisers (link)
47 - *Sassafras* - Acorn woodpeckers (link)
63 - *Sam* - Earth furthest from the sun in July (link)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate - i wasn't watching the time very well evidently. thanks for your lists today.

thanks for your contribution today. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe I'm the first one on. Some good recipes, Sam. I really like red pepper jelly but I don't think I'd want to add raspberries. I'd rather eat those separately.

I gather you aren't going to the ballgame. I hope you're feeling okay. It's tough when there are 2 ballgames in different places. Congratulations to Avery on his team winning the game.

By the time I had finished writing this, Kate and Darowil had posted the summary. Thank you ladies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate - i wasn't watching the time very well evidently. thanks for your lists today.
> 
> thanks for your contribution today. --- sam


You're welcome Sam - nice to see you back in charge, although Julie deputised well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies, nice to see you back at the top Sam , although it was interesting to read the posts from Julie , Lin and Kaye Jo 
Going to be an interesting day here tomorrow as England play Sweden in the next round of the World cup already got the tissues ready for the men in the house they are going to need them ????
Hope the boys enjoy their ballgamesand fingers crossed they win ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good to see you back at the helm Sam. Thank you ladies for the summaries. 
Another very hot day here today and it's forecast to keep going for at least another two weeks. I have DDs dog Treacle staying with me for a few days so we go out walking before 8.00am and then after 8.00pm. It's just too hot during the day for both of us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - raspberries should always be eaten separately with loads of cream.

no - i am not at the either game - i am just not sure i have a strength to sit there that long. it is to be cooler tomorrow - i may think about going. see what heidi thinks. --- sam



budasha said:


> I can't believe I'm the first one on. Some good recipes, Sam. I really like red pepper jelly but I don't think I'd want to add raspberries. I'd rather eat those separately.
> 
> I gather you aren't going to the ballgame. I hope you're feeling okay. It's tough when there are 2 ballgames in different places. Congratulations to Avery on his team winning the game.
> 
> By the time I had finished writing this, Kate and Darowil had posted the summary. Thank you ladies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Avery won his first game last night. and i forgot to tell you that Avery won his tournament last week. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies, nice to see you back at the top Sam , although it was interesting to read the posts from Julie , Lin and Kaye Jo
> Going to be an interesting day here tomorrow as England play Sweden in the next round of the World cup already got the tissues ready for the men in the house they are going to need them ????
> Hope the boys enjoy their ballgamesand fingers crossed they win ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies, nice to see you back at the top Sam , although it was interesting to read the posts from Julie , Lin and Kaye Jo
> Going to be an interesting day here tomorrow as England play Sweden in the next round of the World cup already got the tissues ready for the men in the house they are going to need them ????
> Hope the boys enjoy their ballgamesand fingers crossed they win ????


Not a chance Sonja!! I'll be watching tomorrow and shouting for England - and I'm not even a fan of football, but I've got caught up in all this World Cup hysteria!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Avery won his first game last night. and i forgot to tell you that Avery won his tournament last week. --- sam


Good for him ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Not a chance Sonja!! I'll be watching tomorrow and shouting for England - and I'm not even a fan of football, but I've got caught up in all this World Cup hysteria!


Ahh some friendly rivalry , I'll save a tissue for you ????
I'm not interested either I just like teasing the men of the house :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, thank you for starting our week.
Margaret, thank you for summary.
Feel a bit more energy today. Even played my dulcimer and did about 15 minutes of yoga! Yeah!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Feel a bit more energy today. Even played my dulcimer and did about 15 minutes of yoga! Yeah!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Feel a bit more energy today. Even played my dulcimer and did about 15 minutes of yoga! Yeah!


That is good news Joy ,


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

It was a great week last week and I expect another this week. I figured out, I'm plain tired from the heat so rest and nap and drink water. The rest is giving me energy to think about doing something. I feel I'm getting back on top of things even though it is still hot, there is now a breeze.
Thank you to all who start and summarize. Glad to see Sam has enough energy for the start. Good looking recipes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Feel a bit more energy today. Even played my dulcimer and did about 15 minutes of yoga! Yeah!


Good for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


I'm sorry that you're not feeling so good. I hope it's only a temporary cough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry that you're not feeling so good. I hope it's only a temporary cough.


Thanks Liz- last year it took me about two months to shake off the cough.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz- last year it took me about two months to shake off the cough.


I hope it doesn't take that long this time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sam, good to see you back at the helm. You had great back up, so thank you, ladies, for that! Ladies, thanks for the summary, also. 

Pearls girls glad you got some more taken care of at the bank and could share brownies with them. I've forgotten what else I was going to say, so I guess that's it for now. 

Oh, yay team! Hope both teams win tonight. D has practice tonight, then a game Sunday for state championship.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Julie hope you soon feel better.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies, nice to see you back at the top Sam , although it was interesting to read the posts from Julie , Lin and Kaye Jo
> Going to be an interesting day here tomorrow as England play Sweden in the next round of the World cup already got the tissues ready for the men in the house they are going to need them ????
> Hope the boys enjoy their ballgamesand fingers crossed they win ????


Thems fighting words re the football. :sm01:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. Hope you’re better soon Julie. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Julie,
I wish I could have sent you some of our humidity, might help cough. Is it a scratchy cough or productive? Drink lots of herb tea or tea with lemon and local honey. That is what helps me.
Get this under control and feel better soon.
Our Chinese friend showed us to make tea of orange, ginger, and molasses. I guess it helps burn it out.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for this week update, recipes and summaries. So very helpful
Congratulations to Avery on his ball playing.
Sassafras, glad you are feeling a bit better..continue to take it easy so you can heal quickly and well. I am in awe of you and your recovery.
More fires here, smoky air and very hot. We are to not take animals and ourselves outside because of the smoke particles in the air. We, and my sis in SD, desperate for rain. My lawn as well is turning brown even with the limited amount of water I am able to put on it. Our reservoirs are rapidly depleting. There were a few dark clouds in the sky earlier, but they seem to have dissipated. Of course, with thunderstorms, there is always the risk of more lightening started fires. I am living in a tinderbox. 
I think the little bootie is really cute. Hoping you can now remember how to make the partner


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lets keep best thoughts and prayers for those young boys in the flooded cave in Thailand and their rescuers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you it feels good to have a tad more energy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more energy is good even if it is in bit and pieces. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Feel a bit more energy today. Even played my dulcimer and did about 15 minutes of yoga! Yeah!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the cough is just temporary. get under your electric blanket and stay warm. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.
Flytyin, you made me blush! Praying you get rain. We have had so much deforestation due to bark beetle which trees can’t fight after years of drought. Noticed hillsides with dead fir trees on way to Kernville. So sad, as part of that is Pacific Crest Trail. Sad for hikers not to see the beauty of the trees.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I called round to see Julie yesterday, and took her some lemons off our tree, hopefully they might help her get over the nasty cough.
A very bleak cool day today, sun has disappeared to northern hemisphere methinks. 
Great to see Sam back with the always excellent recipes. Rhubarb one looks good, as our plants are doing well right now.
Stu is at the race track today, so am busy mucking about with a crochet tunic for myself. The yarn is not that great but persevering with it.
It is in a dark navy blue shade slightly variegated with grey here and there through it, and making it up as I go along pretty much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they certainly can use them - hoping for a miracle. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Lets keep best thoughts and prayers for those young boys in the flooded cave in Thailand and their rescuers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope it doesn't take that long this time.


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie hope you soon feel better.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. Hope you're better soon Julie. Take care of yourself.


Thanks Mary, I've mostly taken to my bed, in an attempt to keep warm- little bit of sun, but no real warmth outside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Julie,
> I wish I could have sent you some of our humidity, might help cough. Is it a scratchy cough or productive? Drink lots of herb tea or tea with lemon and local honey. That is what helps me.
> Get this under control and feel better soon.
> Our Chinese friend showed us to make tea of orange, ginger, and molasses. I guess it helps burn it out.


We usually have humidity a plenty! Scratchy cough- thanks to Fan I've got some lemons, and the local manuka/bush honey helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for this week update, recipes and summaries. So very helpful
> Congratulations to Avery on his ball playing.
> Sassafras, glad you are feeling a bit better..continue to take it easy so you can heal quickly and well. I am in awe of you and your recovery.
> More fires here, smoky air and very hot. We are to not take animals and ourselves outside because of the smoke particles in the air. We, and my sis in SD, desperate for rain. My lawn as well is turning brown even with the limited amount of water I am able to put on it. Our reservoirs are rapidly depleting. There were a few dark clouds in the sky earlier, but they seem to have dissipated. Of course, with thunderstorms, there is always the risk of more lightening started fires. I am living in a tinderbox.
> I think the little bootie is really cute. Hoping you can now remember how to make the partner


From what I saw yesterday, none of the more Western States is escaping the fires. All the best, Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope the cough is just temporary. get under your electric blanket and stay warm. --- sam


That is my intention, Sam!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that’s been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation. 

Hope everyone is feeling well or on the way. Julie, hope your cough abates soon. Sonja, best of luck with the procedure. 

It had been posted that next year’s KAP will be the fourth weekend in June. After talking to Mary and Heidi, I am changing it to the third weekend in June, the 21-23rd. I still need to talk to the manager of the hotel about the change and will do so tomorrow. So, please mark your calendars for then. I have got a couple ideas for the meal on Friday. If you have any suggestions, please pm me. Also anything special like demonstrations or having Tina (alpaca person) come in again. We will still have the silent auction, white elephant and the cookout on Saturday. 

Don’t remember if any one posted the goose I knit for Take Flight (Joy’s DD’s nonprofit program) but I’ll post pics I took. Anyway, it was mentioned about making a flock of them for her to use as a fundraiser. If any one is interested, the pattern is on Ravelry as Betsy’s Goose. It wasn’t a difficult knit and very little sewing up. Comes in two versions, Canada and Snow. 

I’ll close for now. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that's been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Great to see Sam posting so often after all these months. Thanks to the gracious helpers, too. Y'all are invaluable to all the rest of us whenever the need arises.

Thanks again,
Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The Canada goose is the *''trademark''* for Take Flight just for FYI in case anyone is interested in making one for Susan's fundraising idea. She started this as kind of joke but the idea has grown on us. She had asked me to make them and I asked in just which one of my ''free'' minutes she thought I might accomplish that goal? (Snicker, snicker)

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, good to see you are feeling well enough to start us off on another week.
Ladies, thanks for the summaries, I’ll need them this week.
Julie, hope you are on the mend soon.
Joyce, hope you get some rain soon& the fires get put out.. It’s so hot here, was 37C/98F & there are severe storm warnings ????????it only shows up as rain & not the “great white combine”(hail for those who don’t know that expression)
Sonja, love the little bootie & romper . Hope all goes well with your “prep” seems unfair to starve for 2 days.
I’m sure there were other things I was going to comment on but read too many pages at once.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’ve been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


Oh dear, this is not good. Hoping that you can shake this off and get really warmed up. Rest and take it easy for a bit. Give Ringo a pat and treat.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lets keep best thoughts and prayers for those young boys in the flooded cave in Thailand and their rescuers.


I have certainly thought about those boys quite a bit this week. I wish they could divert some of the rain they are expecting to our west coast in order to give the rescuers more time to pump water out of the cave and safely bring those boys out as well as help to end some fires out west.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


I have wondered that from the very beginning especially since this is their monsoon season.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that's been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation.
> 
> ...


My DH thought it would be nice if KAP happens one week earlier. We have enjoyed playing cards, eating out, cooking sausages that we brought with us, visiting with friends and family and resting. I have knitted 9 scrubbies and a baby blanket while on vacation this week. If I am not driving tomorrow then I will continue to knit some scrubbies as I won't need a pattern to follow. I just need my knitting needles, yarn and tools to complete.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for this week update, recipes and summaries. So very helpful
> Congratulations to Avery on his ball playing.
> Sassafras, glad you are feeling a bit better..continue to take it easy so you can heal quickly and well. I am in awe of you and your recovery.
> More fires here, smoky air and very hot. We are to not take animals and ourselves outside because of the smoke particles in the air. We, and my sis in SD, desperate for rain. My lawn as well is turning brown even with the limited amount of water I am able to put on it. Our reservoirs are rapidly depleting. There were a few dark clouds in the sky earlier, but they seem to have dissipated. Of course, with thunderstorms, there is always the risk of more lightening started fires. I am living in a tinderbox.
> I think the little bootie is really cute. Hoping you can now remember how to make the partner


I didn't hear about the fires in your area. That is such bad news. I hope that you get rain soon but without any thunder and lightning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lets keep best thoughts and prayers for those young boys in the flooded cave in Thailand and their rescuers.


Yes, they certainly need our prayers. I can't imagine the terror that they feel. Their parents must also be in a panic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I called round to see Julie yesterday, and took her some lemons off our tree, hopefully they might help her get over the nasty cough.
> A very bleak cool day today, sun has disappeared to northern hemisphere methinks.
> Great to see Sam back with the always excellent recipes. Rhubarb one looks good, as our plants are doing well right now.
> Stu is at the race track today, so am busy mucking about with a crochet tunic for myself. The yarn is not that great but persevering with it.
> It is in a dark navy blue shade slightly variegated with grey here and there through it, and making it up as I go along pretty much.


I hope you post a photo of the tunic.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

pacer said:


> I have wondered that from the very beginning especially since this is their monsoon season.


They were probably exploring and never gave thought that caves could flood? Something to do? Wanted to try spelunking?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


Good question, Bonnie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for this week update, recipes and summaries. So very helpful
> Congratulations to Avery on his ball playing.
> Sassafras, glad you are feeling a bit better..continue to take it easy so you can heal quickly and well. I am in awe of you and your recovery.
> More fires here, smoky air and very hot. We are to not take animals and ourselves outside because of the smoke particles in the air. We, and my sis in SD, desperate for rain. My lawn as well is turning brown even with the limited amount of water I am able to put on it. Our reservoirs are rapidly depleting. There were a few dark clouds in the sky earlier, but they seem to have dissipated. Of course, with thunderstorms, there is always the risk of more lightening started fires. I am living in a tinderbox.
> I think the little bootie is really cute. Hoping you can now remember how to make the partner


Praying you get beneficial rain soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that's been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation.
> 
> ...


Changed the date in my phone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH thought it would be nice if KAP happens one week earlier. We have enjoyed playing cards, eating out, cooking sausages that we brought with us, visiting with friends and family and resting. I have knitted 9 scrubbies and a baby blanket while on vacation this week. If I am not driving tomorrow then I will continue to knit some scrubbies as I won't need a pattern to follow. I just need my knitting needles, yarn and tools to complete.


That's good news. Sorry, that it ended up when it did this year, but you made it work somehow. You're such an integral part of the weekend, that it's good to have you and Matthew there the whole time.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kathy, I love your goose! Looks like he/she has a bit of an attitude????. 

So good to have you back, Sam. Thanks to the wonderful women who kept us going and gave you some time to rest and heal. I think the marinated heirloom tomatoes and cheese board recipe sounds
good. Can’t wait for the garden ones to be ripe!!!

Our water exercise instructor is out for a while recovering from a knee replacement. So I have been subbing for her. After doing these classes for nearly 10 years now, I could do the routine in my sleep. It has been so beneficial for me. 

Life is calm and quiet at the House. I have the piano tuning and the valve testing scheduled, so starting to check off the summer list.

We have had a respite from our hot, humid weather for a few days, and it had been very pleasant.

Julie, I hope your cough doesn’t hang around. Are you running any temp with it? Anything lasting 7 days and coughing up anything colored can be bronchitis or pneumonia and needs an antibiotic. Drink lots.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> Yes, they certainly need our prayers. I can't imagine the terror that they feel. Their parents must also be in a panic.


I would be thinking that I was buried alive. That is why I do not go in any cave , no matter how big. I wouldn't even go in Howe's Cavern when we lived near by. I am not that interested in seeing the earth from the inside.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts? 

I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.

Loved the photos from the KAP. Looks like everyone had a great time, and well done on the fab results of your fundraising efforts and on completing those cute dresses for Bailey to take to the Dominican Republic.

Happy belated birthday wishes for Fan and her DH and to anyone else who has celebrated recently - many happy returns. 

To Julie and any others feeling under the weather, and to those recovering from surgeries or waiting for procedures, I am sending healing vibes across the oceans and gentle hugs to all. I will be having a colonoscopy and endoscopy in early August just to check out some problems I have been having with my gut. Probably to do with an old ulcer hence the endoscopy but he is going to do the colonoscopy as well because it is a long time since I have had one. Hopefully there will be no nasty discoveries!

It is a chilly, windy day here in Sydney today but nice in the sun out of the wind. Bit different from the last days. Two glorious days with almost summer temps of 24 and 25C (74-77F) Knew it was too good to last! Like a lot of the country we could do with some decent rain, but that is not happening any time soon. Who'd be a farmer? If it is not drought, it is flooding. Too fickle for me. Presume it is due to the weather but apparently there is a shortage of lamb and prices in the supermarket are nudging $50 a kilo. Might be looking at cheaper cuts like shoulder and shanks until prices come down a bit in spring.

It is ages since our holiday to Central Australia and then Perth on the way home, but I'll post a few photos to show what is was like. Hope you enjoy.

Happy knitting everyone and hugs to all {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}

ETA: I'll post more photos in a separate message.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Nicho those photos are awesome. Nature Aussie style sure is interesting. Thank you re the birthday wishes, being 70 ain’t half bad so far. 
Welcome back to the tea party, we have missed you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


Welcome back! Gorgeous photos. Sending good thoughts re your tests


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, good to see you are feeling well enough to start us off on another week.
> Ladies, thanks for the summaries, I'll need them this week.
> Julie, hope you are on the mend soon.
> Joyce, hope you get some rain soon& the fires get put out.. It's so hot here, was 37C/98F & there are severe storm warnings ????????it only shows up as rain & not the "great white combine"(hail for those who don't know that expression)
> ...


I sure hope so-presently it is just going from not good to worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


I did hear something of some sort of dare- but that was glossed over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, this is not good. Hoping that you can shake this off and get really warmed up. Rest and take it easy for a bit. Give Ringo a pat and treat.


I hope so too! I am resting much of the time- eating easy meals- and will give Ringo his treat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Kathy, I love your goose! Looks like he/she has a bit of an attitude????.
> 
> So good to have you back, Sam. Thanks to the wonderful women who kept us going and gave you some time to rest and heal. I think the marinated heirloom tomatoes and cheese board recipe sounds
> good. Can't wait for the garden ones to be ripe!!!
> ...


I don't think I have a raised temperature- but I do have a doctor's appointment for Monday- he asked me to come in- as yet nothing coming up! Although my ribs are getting sore. I need to squeeze the lemons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow Nicho those photos are awesome. Nature Aussie style sure is interesting. Thank you re the birthday wishes, being 70 ain't half bad so far.
> Welcome back to the tea party, we have missed you.


Echoing Fans comments- I need to head back to bed!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, wonderful pics, beautiful countryside.
Julie, hoping lemons, manukau honey, rest, ang electric blanket work their magic.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho, great photos, obviously your back is doing much better if you could walk into that gorge & back out


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies, nice to see you back at the top Sam , although it was interesting to read the posts from Julie , Lin and Kaye Jo
> Going to be an interesting day here tomorrow as England play Sweden in the next round of the World cup already got the tissues ready for the men in the house they are going to need them ????
> Hope the boys enjoy their ballgamesand fingers crossed they win ????


Does that mean you are going to Sweden?- becuase you want them to win or just to tease?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped. 
We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to. 
Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning. 
Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon. 
HUGS all the way round.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


Take care Julie ,hope you feel better soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thems fighting words re the football. :sm01:


I see I'm going to have to buy more tissues ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for this week update, recipes and summaries. So very helpful
> Congratulations to Avery on his ball playing.
> Sassafras, glad you are feeling a bit better..continue to take it easy so you can heal quickly and well. I am in awe of you and your recovery.
> More fires here, smoky air and very hot. We are to not take animals and ourselves outside because of the smoke particles in the air. We, and my sis in SD, desperate for rain. My lawn as well is turning brown even with the limited amount of water I am able to put on it. Our reservoirs are rapidly depleting. There were a few dark clouds in the sky earlier, but they seem to have dissipated. Of course, with thunderstorms, there is always the risk of more lightening started fires. I am living in a tinderbox.
> I think the little bootie is really cute. Hoping you can now remember how to make the partner


Do hope you get rain soon Joyce which will hopefully clear the air too , even though we haven't had a good downpour of rain in nearly 2 month now we are lucky as the area I ĺive in has good reservoirs ,bit lower than normal at the moment but still plenty so we don't have a hose pipe ban


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lets keep best thoughts and prayers for those young boys in the flooded cave in Thailand and their rescuers.


I was sad to hear that one of the divers had died , do hope they can get them out safely ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that's been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kathy ,, sounds like you had a great vacation, the goose is wonderful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


I was wondering the same thing , younger son said he heard that they ended up that far back because they were trying to escape the rising level of water


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.

I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).

I started this hours ago- went out for a bit of a walk as D needed a script filled and I thought it might do me good to get out for a while. He would have done it himself willingly- and indeed rang me at one point to check I was OK. Listened to the end of my footy game and we won by the second lowest margin possible with the opposition having had a kick for goal just before the siren went which fortunately they missed or the result would have been reversed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Avery won his first game last night. and i forgot to tell you that Avery won his tournament last week. --- sam


Congratulations to Avery and his team.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


Hope you feel better soon Julie. Stay warm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


Those pictures are stunning Denise , it's lovely to see parts of the world that I know I will never see 
Hope all goes well with your procedures 
There is a shortage of fizzy drinks here not that it effects me as I don't buy or drink anything like that but I feel sorry for the people who can't work 
as there is a shortage of C02 in Europe so the factories are having to lay off people at this time, find it amazing that with all the C02 in the atmosphere that there is a shortage of it but I obviously don't know how they exactly get C02


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Does that mean you are going to Sweden?- becuase you want them to win or just to tease?


I'm just teasing them , not really interested who wins


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does that mean you are going to Sweden?- becuase you want them to win or just to tease?


Not going to Sweden, going for Sweden!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


Hope you recover quickly without any complications from your lergy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Julie,
> I wish I could have sent you some of our humidity, might help cough. Is it a scratchy cough or productive? Drink lots of herb tea or tea with lemon and local honey. That is what helps me.
> Get this under control and feel better soon.
> Our Chinese friend showed us to make tea of orange, ginger, and molasses. I guess it helps burn it out.


Humidity is bad for me- I end up with a cough. Twice I've been in humid countries with doctors and a number have tried to figure out what is wrong and can't find anything. I've concluded it is the humidity. And could feel it coming on when I was in Darwin once as the humidity rose I feel my chest reacting. Fortunately we left before it got going again.
I had wanted to work in Indonesia but decided that we couldn't because of Maryanne but I'm not sure that I could have lived in a humid climate. I don't like humidity but if not for the cough I would have put up with it, but don't think I could have worked long with the cough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

So many of you are dealing with very hot temperatures and low rainfalls. I'm so glad it is our time for the cold weather. Praying you can all get some unexpected rain- but not too much! and the fires near some of you can be kept under control.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that's been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation.
> 
> ...


If some of us overseas posted knitted but unstuffed ones would that be a problem? Sure posting flat ones would be easier and cheaper.
Does this mean you are taking over the organising for next year?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


Great looking photos. There are some lovely spots out there aren't there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped.
> We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to.
> Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning.
> Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon.
> HUGS all the way round.


Welcome back Kaye-Jo. Sounds like a good trip. I would love to see bears- but only from a distance.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was sad to hear that one of the divers had died , do hope they can get them out safely ,


I hadn't heard that, but if one of the divers has died it shows how difficult it is going to be to get the boys and coach out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Thanks Sam and ladies for our new week. Gosh it was Wintery here last night and today... blowing a gale, raining sideways and only 12c. It is 9c now at 6.30pm with a feel like temp of 3c. Back to 14c tomorrow supposedly. I had Penelope today for a couple of hours while DD and partner went to the pictures. She was good and I managed to get her to sleep for 45mins but she was a bit sad when she woke up... wanted her mum I reckon. But mostly we had some fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm just teasing them , not really interested who wins


Somehow I thought that might have been the case :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Jeanette hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


I don't know why they went in in the first place, but I think they went further in than they had intended to escape the rising waters.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I called round to see Julie yesterday, and took her some lemons off our tree, hopefully they might help her get over the nasty cough.
> A very bleak cool day today, sun has disappeared to northern hemisphere methinks.
> Great to see Sam back with the always excellent recipes. Rhubarb one looks good, as our plants are doing well right now.
> Stu is at the race track today, so am busy mucking about with a crochet tunic for myself. The yarn is not that great but persevering with it.
> It is in a dark navy blue shade slightly variegated with grey here and there through it, and making it up as I go along pretty much.


You thinks right! The sun has definitely arrived here and shows no sign of leaving. I was a little late getting out with the dog this morning and it was already very hot at 8.30am. I find the coolest place is out in my garden in the shade, so that's where I'll be today, following the shade around the garden. There's so much I should be doing but I just haven't got any energy this week, it can wait.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


I like that pattern and the colour of your socks, Margaret. Hope your migraine has gone by now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


I'm with you Bonnie. They didn't just wander in they are 5/6km in. Totally irresponsible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped.
> We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to.
> Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning.
> Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon.
> HUGS all the way round.


Wow this week sure past quick I thought you had just gone ????glad to hear that you had a great time , look forward to pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


Socks look great Margaret , lovely colour , hope you can get a good night's sleep and wake up minus migraine


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


Great pictures Nicho. All the more interesting as I've just finished reading a book, a lot of the story taking place in the outback and around Aice Springs. Love the blue skies and red rocks.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped.
> We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to.
> Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning.
> Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon.
> HUGS all the way round.


Sounds like an interesting trip, I can't believe you're home already. Look forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Those pictures are stunning Denise , it's lovely to see parts of the world that I know I will never see
> Hope all goes well with your procedures
> There is a shortage of fizzy drinks here not that it effects me as I don't buy or drink anything like that but I feel sorry for the people who can't work
> as there is a shortage of C02 in Europe so the factories are having to lay off people at this time, find it amazing that with all the C02 in the atmosphere that there is a shortage of it but I obviously don't know how they exactly get C02


I believe beer may be in short supply too. Just imagine, a World Cup with no beer!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I hadn't heard that, but if one of the divers has died it shows how difficult it is going to be to get the boys and coach out.


Apparently it's a 12 hr round trip to get in and out of that cave. They believe that diver drowned from sheer exhaustion.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Rats - lost my post by hitting wrong key. Will try again

Hi all from a wet yet warm wintry South East Queensland. Glad to see Sam back. 

Julie, when I have bad cough, I drink mulberry tea made from mulberry leaves. It is yellow and sweet with massive vitamin c in it. I also use a good cough suppressant. 

Dinner tonight was home made meat pies. 

Tired after 8 hours of work on a Saturday, but enjoyed watching V8 Supercars racing up in Townsville.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks Sam and ladies for our new week. Gosh it was Wintery here last night and today... blowing a gale, raining sideways and only 12c. It is 9c now at 6.30pm with a feel like temp of 3c. Back to 14c tomorrow supposedly. I had Penelope today for a couple of hours while DD and partner went to the pictures. She was good and I managed to get her to sleep for 45mins but she was a bit sad when she woke up... wanted her mum I reckon. But mostly we had some fun.


At 7.30 we are 12.7. 
Was meant to be wet today I thought but after some early rain it was quite nice though cold. Nothing like the temperatures the Denise is having-only 1 day over 20 in the last month and over 2 months since over 25. But wouldn't expect over 25 in that time-that would very warm


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Rats - lost my post by hitting wrong key. Will try again
> 
> Hi all from a wet yet warm wintry South East Queensland. Glad to see Sam back.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Heather. At lest plenty of work means getting money behind you, but not fun when wet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> You thinks right! The sun has definitely arrived here and shows no sign of leaving. I was a little late getting out with the dog this morning and it was already very hot at 8.30am. I find the coolest place is out in my garden in the shade, so that's where I'll be today, following the shade around the garden. There's so much I should be doing but I just haven't got any energy this week, it can wait.


Hot weather is very draining- and especially when you aren't set up for it. Would much prefer our higher temperatures than hot days in London. But at least a long summer there is shorter than a long summer here. But this year must be hitting records is it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like that pattern and the colour of your socks, Margaret. Hope your migraine has gone by now.


Not gone but is getting better now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow this week sure past quick I thought you had just gone ????glad to hear that you had a great time , look forward to pictures


Yes I'm not sure how Kaye-Jo can be back already either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Apparently it's a 12 hr round trip to get in and out of that cave. They believe that diver drowned from sheer exhaustion.


I just read that he ran out of oxygen because he left too much for the students leaving himself short. Don't know if that is correct. No wonder it isn't easy to get them out when they can't dive.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped.
> We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to.
> Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning.
> Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon.
> HUGS all the way round.


Sounds like a thrilling time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


Thank you. It's started out with a stuffy head. We're headed to TN on Tuesday for the foundation inspection and first major payment so I need to get better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeanette- hope you quickly feel better. Are you flying down or driving? How exciting to have got this first step done- hopefully correctly.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

How beautiful the Australia outback is. Wonderful pictures and so glad to see them.
Darowil, love the socks. They are so beautiful both in design and color. I am so sorry that you suffer a migraine. They are the worstl Do you get an aura before it becomes so bad? I would hope so in that if so, you might be able to figure out some way to at least make them better. Botox is working well for many of them, but must be injected in a doctor's office. And, if they are really frequent and botox temporarily suspends them, there is wonderfully effective surgery that stops them. But, of course, that is a last restort. There are many here who also find that an ear piercing in certain acupuncture spots works well. Hope it is markedly better this morning.
Julie, how sad that you are sick. Do you have any over the counter cough medicine that you could get and take to help you stop coughing enough to sleep? Good you are going to be able to be checked by your doctor. I worry that you are getting a pneumonia.
Happy Birthday Jeanette. I hope you have a great and glorious day. So exciting to see your dream home come to fruition. I hope you love it as much as I love my home. 
Am spending today downloading and taking to Deseret Industries more books I haven't used in the past year. Have to move a bookcase so the carpet restretching man can do so on Tuesday. My fault for accidentally locking Penny in that room when I ran to do an emergency at work. I will be more careful from now on to make sure that she is free. She panics when she is locked in a room. I think this may be because she spent so much time in a tiny crate until she came to live with me. Still no rain and fires continue despite our fire crews best efforts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It's started out with a stuffy head. We're headed to TN on Tuesday for the foundation inspection and first major payment so I need to get better.


I'll ignore the major payment part and say how exciting to go see the foundations and start to visualise how and where the rooms will be 
Hope the stuffy head disappears soon ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette- hope you quickly feel better. Are you flying down or driving? How exciting to have got this first step done- hopefully correctly.


Thank you. I hope your headache has subsided. We'll drive down for this trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How beautiful the Australia outback is. Wonderful pictures and so glad to see them.
> Darowil, love the socks. They are so beautiful both in design and color. I am so sorry that you suffer a migraine. They are the worstl Do you get an aura before it becomes so bad? I would hope so in that if so, you might be able to figure out some way to at least make them better. Botox is working well for many of them, but must be injected in a doctor's office. And, if they are really frequent and botox temporarily suspends them, there is wonderfully effective surgery that stops them. But, of course, that is a last restort. There are many here who also find that an ear piercing in certain acupuncture spots works well. Hope it is markedly better this morning.
> Julie, how sad that you are sick. Do you have any over the counter cough medicine that you could get and take to help you stop coughing enough to sleep? Good you are going to be able to be checked by your doctor. I worry that you are getting a pneumonia.
> Happy Birthday Jeanette. I hope you have a great and glorious day. So exciting to see your dream home come to fruition. I hope you love it as much as I love my home.
> Am spending today downloading and taking to Deseret Industries more books I haven't used in the past year. Have to move a bookcase so the carpet restretching man can do so on Tuesday. My fault for accidentally locking Penny in that room when I ran to do an emergency at work. I will be more careful from now on to make sure that she is free. She panics when she is locked in a room. I think this may be because she spent so much time in a tiny crate until she came to live with me. Still no rain and fires continue despite our fire crews best efforts.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'll ignore the major payment part and say how exciting to go see the foundations and start to visualise how and where the rooms will be
> Hope the stuffy head disappears soon ????


I'm getting excited now to be seeing some progress in the building.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Avery won his first game last night. and i forgot to tell you that Avery won his tournament last week. --- sam


Well done! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


Oh no, sorry to hear you not well. Hope you feeling better soon, but do go to doctor if that cough lasts and gets worse. :sm19:

Not good about the electricity bill either. :sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great socks, love that blue. Hope the migraine goes soon. I know it sounds crazy but I sometimes find drinking a Coke helps, I think the combo of caffeine & sugar.

Jeanette, happy birthday, hope you are feeling better for your trip.

Kaye, glad you had a good trip but wouldn’t want to be near the grizzlies. Do you carry bear spray or a gun for safety?

I was also wondering about sending the geese unstuffed, will wait to see the replies


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marked the date for 2019 KAP on my calender and hope to be able to attend; saving my pennies! LOVE the goose you knit! Will check out the pattern for sure. 


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that's been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear you not well. Hope you feeling better soon, but do go to doctor if that cough lasts and gets worse. :sm19:
> 
> Not good about the electricity bill either. :sm13:


We have just had smart meters put in , the government wants all households to have them in by 2020( I think ) the power companies come and fit the new meters for free , there is an advert on tv that encourages you to get it by saying what you could save by having them , well I finally went ahead and got them fitted last week, this week I got a letter telling me how much the price of gas and electric had gone up by so my bills will be going up too , so much for saving ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. You and DH are both looking good Denise.


nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Wow Nicho those photos are awesome. Nature Aussie style sure is interesting. Thank you re the birthday wishes, being 70 ain't half bad so far.
> Welcome back to the tea party, we have missed you.


I'm trying to stay 70 for for a couple more weeks, don't like the steep incline that caregiving is giving. I always feel like I'm in a hole. Enjoy 70. It passed all too quickly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


I love all your pictures, makes me almost feel like I've been on a vacation. It will boost my day. Thanks.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did hear something of some sort of dare- but that was glossed over.


 :sm03:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your sock Margaret; color and pattern!


darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I have a raised temperature- but I do have a doctor's appointment for Monday- he asked me to come in- as yet nothing coming up! Although my ribs are getting sore. I need to squeeze the lemons.


Good that a Dr can make appropriate diagnosis and prevent greater sickness before it happens. Long distance gentle
{{{{ hugs}}}} and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting this is for you. By the way, I think I may have missed your birthday so Happy Birthday!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It's started out with a stuffy head. We're headed to TN on Tuesday for the foundation inspection and first major payment so I need to get better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie hope you are starting to feel better.
TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


I'm late to the party this week (was sewing yesterday and nine pages already)! I hope this finds you feeling better. I know the sting of electricity bills...sorry your place is letting in the cold.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hot weather is very draining- and especially when you aren't set up for it. Would much prefer our higher temperatures than hot days in London. But at least a long summer there is shorter than a long summer here. But this year must be hitting records is it?


I think it's on target to break all records. They're comparing it to the last really hot summer we had in 1976. I remember enjoying the heat then, but then I was 40 years younger!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. It's started out with a stuffy head. We're headed to TN on Tuesday for the foundation inspection and first major payment so I need to get better.


Happy birthday Jeanette. I hope you're feeling better for your trip to TN. How long a journey is it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have just had smart meters put in , the government wants all households to have them in by 2020( I think ) the power companies come and fit the new meters for free , there is an advert on tv that encourages you to get it by saying what you could save by having them , well I finally went ahead and got them fitted last week, this week I got a letter telling me how much the price of gas and electric had gone up by so my bills will be going up too , so much for saving ????


I'll be interested to hear how your smart meter works out. I keep being pestered to have one fitted but haven't succumbed yet. I figure I'm pretty smart with my electricity usage anyway.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Humidity is bad for me- I end up with a cough. Twice I've been in humid countries with doctors and a number have tried to figure out what is wrong and can't find anything. I've concluded it is the humidity. And could feel it coming on when I was in Darwin once as the humidity rose I feel my chest reacting. Fortunately we left before it got going again.
> I had wanted to work in Indonesia but decided that we couldn't because of Maryanne but I'm not sure that I could have lived in a humid climate. I don't like humidity but if not for the cough I would have put up with it, but don't think I could have worked long with the cough.


Sorry I mentioned humidity. Over here they recommend humidifiers when coughs and colds.
I still hope you find something to ease your discomfort, and feel better soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kathy ,, sounds like you had a great vacation, the goose is wonderful


How do you make it look like a Canadian Goose?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


Nice socks, pretty blue and pattern.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Not going to Sweden, going for Sweden!


Two teems, two cheer leaders. Someone needs to cheer for both sides. Thanks for taking the opposing side LOL


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Nicho, thank you for those photos, spectacular!
Smart meters.....Sonoma county mandated them some years ago. I can't say we saw a big change at once, but they did keep raising prices so who can tell now. It was about 6 or 7 years ago.
Sam so good to see you at the helm once again. I think we are (many of us) creatures of habit and when one is missing, we are "off" somehow, and missing them. So, good to have us back together. Our Senior Center has a woman who volunteers her time once a month for haircuts for $10.00 long or short. It's a bargain!!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Kaye-Jo. Sounds like a good trip. I would love to see bears- but only from a distance.


I would have panicked just seeing them. They move fast and can kill quickly. I guess, I'm just afraid of lots.
Glad you had a good time. Problem with vacations, you need to rest after. 
I hope Maria was Okay while you were gone. Praying for your son Kaye-Jo today.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I hadn't heard that, but if one of the divers has died it shows how difficult it is going to be to get the boys and coach out.


There is a time crunch and some don't swim. A prayer for safety for all. I am sure there is anxiety and panic in the back of some minds.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Somehow I thought that might have been the case :sm02:


Do you tease them with Swedish snacks also? Your side gets to eat more special, than their side seems you are also the cook.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'll be interested to hear how your smart meter works out. I keep being pestered to have one fitted but haven't succumbed yet. I figure I'm pretty smart with my electricity usage anyway.


I put the little display unit away in the drawer , I figured if I plug that in I'll be using more electrity rather than saving


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Rats - lost my post by hitting wrong key. Will try again
> 
> Hi all from a wet yet warm wintry South East Queensland. Glad to see Sam back.
> 
> ...


What kind of meat do you use in your pies? Do you freeze these to have them ready? as you mentioned being tired.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you tease them with Swedish snacks also? Your side gets to eat more special, than their side seems you are also the cook.


Lol youngest has just said it's a good thing the match is on today rather than tomorrow , today I can eat so snacks are made , tomorrow strict rations for me so , rations for everyone ????


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Swedenme...they have some sort of scheme here where you sign up and they reduce your costs but you can have electricity "rationed" at peak times. Never looked into it, but it does afford lower rate. We use the a/c judiciously as it is so expensive now (what isn't when one is retired), but it can get very hot in late p.m. as we are completely situated with southwesterly exposure. So from 2 on, the sun really pours in here. I just didn't want PG&E (electric co.) to have the kind of sway over my life that they can turn down the power when I most need it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting excited now to be seeing some progress in the building.


Progress is exciting! The waiting can be exhausting.
Happy Birthday Janette.
Everyone feel better. My allergies are kicking in also.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> At 7.30 we are 12.7.
> Was meant to be wet today I thought but after some early rain it was quite nice though cold. Nothing like the temperatures the Denise is having-only 1 day over 20 in the last month and over 2 months since over 25. But wouldn't expect over 25 in that time-that would very warm


I love the changes in temperature and weather etc. as most have ability to cope with air conditioning, humidifiers, de-humidifiers, heaters etc. We are all so fortunate that we don't live hundred's of years ago w/o all these conveniences.
People worked physically so much harder then.I 'm sure people can do w/o soda and beer. Drink lots of water. . . hydrate.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear you not well. Hope you feeling better soon, but do go to doctor if that cough lasts and gets worse. :sm19:
> 
> Not good about the electricity bill either. :sm13:


The 1st house heated with electric, the contractor had skimped on insulation. It was a speculator house that we bought while in process. There was a refund for insulating well for electric heat. Contractor did not qualify so power company gave it to us to insulate with. This does not work w/ older houses. Maybe there is some help to eliminate drafts. I know that they have programs around here to help the elderly if you qualify under income limits.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> We have just had smart meters put in , the government wants all households to have them in by 2020( I think ) the power companies come and fit the new meters for free , there is an advert on tv that encourages you to get it by saying what you could save by having them , well I finally went ahead and got them fitted last week, this week I got a letter telling me how much the price of gas and electric had gone up by so my bills will be going up too , so much for saving ????


Same thing happened here also. There was supposed to be an option to opt out. Since I lived out of state at the time they went ahead and put a smart meter in w/o notifying me. The prices always go up, no savings anywhere. Fixed income.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Darn I think by all the cheering that I've just heard I think it's me who needs the tissues ????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

MindyT said:


> Nicho, thank you for those photos, spectacular!
> Smart meters.....Sonoma county mandated them some years ago. I can't say we saw a big change at once, but they did keep raising prices so who can tell now. It was about 6 or 7 years ago.
> Sam so good to see you at the helm once again. I think we are (many of us) creatures of habit and when one is missing, we are "off" somehow, and missing them. So, good to have us back together. Our Senior Center has a woman who volunteers her time once a month for haircuts for $10.00 long or short. It's a bargain!!


Our Church's free Monday breakfast offers free hair-cuts about every 6 week. Services are donated by 2-3 regular hairdressers. They love donating their time, everyone that wants one, can have a haircut in the 2 hr slot, whether they could afford one or not.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great socks, love that blue. Hope the migraine goes soon. I know it sounds crazy but I sometimes find drinking a Coke helps, I think the combo of caffeine & sugar.
> 
> Jeanette, happy birthday, hope you are feeling better for your trip.
> 
> ...


What are the geese being made for? a charity project for KAP? Would like to know how to turn it into a Canadian Goose. That is what we see around here. White geese are pets.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Lol youngest has just said it's a good thing the match is on today rather than tomorrow , today I can eat so snacks are made , tomorrow strict rations for me so , rations for everyone ????


LOL :sm24: :sm24: 
They should be making their own snacks. . .Ha,Ha. 
Sorry, they would make too big a mess and expect you to clean up. .. Enjoy your teams efforts and cheer them on. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> We have just had smart meters put in , the government wants all households to have them in by 2020( I think ) the power companies come and fit the new meters for free , there is an advert on tv that encourages you to get it by saying what you could save by having them , well I finally went ahead and got them fitted last week, this week I got a letter telling me how much the price of gas and electric had gone up by so my bills will be going up too , so much for saving ????


It is amazing to me that one place decides to do this and pretty soon everyone wants it mandated around the world.
Consumers of electricity have no choice unless you put in wind, water or solar. That has been regulated out however as the company wants all the profits and control.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great socks, love that blue. Hope the migraine goes soon. I know it sounds crazy but I sometimes find drinking a Coke helps, I think the combo of caffeine & sugar.
> 
> Jeanette, happy birthday, hope you are feeling better for your trip.
> 
> ...


It's fine by me...I'll volunteer as a stuffer as I doubt I'll make next year's KAP. We have a family reunion and 50th HS class reunion in June. It's a lot of driving with one in Arkansas and one in Iowa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How exciting this is for you. By the way, I think I may have missed your birthday so Happy Birthday!!!


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette. I hope you're feeling better for your trip to TN. How long a journey is it?


It's a lttle over nine hours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> There is a time crunch and some don't swim. A prayer for safety for all. I am sure there is anxiety and panic in the back of some minds.


It's a very sad situation. I hope they all make it out okay and I know that's asking alot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Progress is exciting! The waiting can be exhausting.
> Happy Birthday Janette.
> Everyone feel better. My allergies are kicking in also.


Thank you. I'm using the stuffy head and my birthday to be somewhat lazy today.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a very sad situation. I hope they all make it out okay and I know that's asking alot.


I would imagine that those who are able to make it out will be traumatized for a long time or for life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What are the geese being made for? a charity project for KAP? Would like to know how to turn it into a Canadian Goose. That is what we see around here. White geese are pets.


https://pdf.ravelrycache.com/saraek/179483/Betsy_s_Goose.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1530976434&Signature=ThBG%2Bolxav7KnZxy256tj57YYmI%3D&key_expires=1530976434&key=fOUJt8KnOb7ubHKRFS2ozQ

The yarn color choices would designate a Canada goose. The Elm â Take Flight - has Flying geese as their logo;


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://pdf.ravelrycache.com/saraek/179483/Betsy_s_Goose.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1530976434&Signature=ThBG%2Bolxav7KnZxy256tj57YYmI%3D&key_expires=1530976434&key=fOUJt8KnOb7ubHKRFS2ozQ
> 
> The yarn color choices would designate a Canada goose. The Elm â Take Flight - has Flying geese as their logo;


I tried connecting via your message. Keep getting "Not Valid site" ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I put the little display unit away in the drawer , I figured if I plug that in I'll be using more electrity rather than saving


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Darn I think by all the cheering that I've just heard I think it's me who needs the tissues ????????


I think you do! 2-0 to England at the moment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I tried connecting via your message. Keep getting "Not Valid site" ????


Connecting to the pattern or to the logo?

You will need to be logged into Ravelry to access the free pattern. Try this one:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=Betsy's%20goose


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Yellowstone trip sound wonderful. My friend Stephanie, worked at Yellowstone as a teenager.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, pretty socks, k1p2 a new rib for me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Marking spot....TTYL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We won. !!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> We won. !!


Yes, I'll be sending Sonja a whole box of tissues!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Yes, I'll be sending Sonja a whole box of tissues!


????if husband says it's coming home once more ????


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Good to see you back. I always head to the refrigerator after reading your newsletter. 
Karena


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope you have a lovely day!


Thank you, Kate.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I hope you have a lovely day!


Yes Happy Birthday.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree
I downloaded and printed the pattern, thank you. Is this a definite for next year fund raiser?
The pattern does not look too hard and would probably get 2-3 or more from a skein.
I have no use for, but could make, if someone is collecting for this good cause. Sending them w/o stuffing would be easier as USPS wants more money to send than package is worth. I will probably never get to Ohio, but could participate vicariously. If I had known you were making pillow case dresses, now that I have the pattern, I could have made some to participate vicariously this year. Didn't even know what they were. . .LOL I need lots of advance time as my extra time comes in spurts, depending on DH's day. They are cute.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. I'm using the stuffy head and my birthday to be somewhat lazy today.


You are not being lazy! You are having R&R. I guess you need more experience at being a retiree. LOL
Besides, each birthday celebration only comes around once. I wished you a Happy B'day before but spelt your name wrong. A double Happy wish Now. Rest and Recreation is what you need with all the stuff coming up.
My sinuses are kicking up a bit today from something also. . . :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes Happy Birthday.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> RookieRetiree
> I downloaded and printed the pattern, thank you. Is this a definite for next year fund raiser?
> The pattern does not look too hard and would probably get 2-3 or more from a skein.
> I have no use for, but could make, if someone is collecting for this good cause. Sending them w/o stuffing would be easier as USPS wants more money to send than package is worth. I will probably never get to Ohio, but could participate vicariously. If I had known you were making pillow case dresses, now that I have the pattern, I could have made some to participate vicariously this year. Didn't even know what they were. . .LOL I need lots of advance time as my extra time comes in spurts, depending on DH's day. They are cute.


I believe so. More details to follow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You are not being lazy! You are having R&R. I guess you need more experience at being a retiree. LOL
> Besides, each birthday celebration only comes around once. I wished you a Happy B'day before but spelt your name wrong. A double Happy wish Now. Rest and Recreation is what you need with all the stuff coming up.
> My sinuses are kicking up a bit today from something also. . . :sm02:


It didn't last long as DH was doing something in the kitchen and fell off the ladder. He's fine; but so true when he starts to fix something, he breaks something else.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, wishing you a very happy birthday ????????????.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, wishing you a very happy birthday ????????????.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, wonderful pics, beautiful countryside.
> Julie, hoping lemons, manukau honey, rest, ang electric blanket work their magic.


Thanks Joy! They do all seem to be helping, I will keep the doctor'c appointment tomorrow though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is "World Chocolate Day" INDULGE!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped.
> We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to.
> Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning.
> Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon.
> HUGS all the way round.


Glad you are safely home- sounds like a great break! Did the car perform well?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Take care Julie ,hope you feel better soon ????


Got some real sleep last night- so feeling a bit better despite still coughing. Thanks Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


Sorry about the migraine- hopefully it will disappear overnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope you feel better soon Julie. Stay warm.


Thanks Angela! Piling on a layer or two, extra!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you recover quickly without any complications from your lergy.


Thanks Margaret! I think the lemon and honey is helping- plus with the new drug regime I did get some sleep last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks Sam and ladies for our new week. Gosh it was Wintery here last night and today... blowing a gale, raining sideways and only 12c. It is 9c now at 6.30pm with a feel like temp of 3c. Back to 14c tomorrow supposedly. I had Penelope today for a couple of hours while DD and partner went to the pictures. She was good and I managed to get her to sleep for 45mins but she was a bit sad when she woke up... wanted her mum I reckon. But mostly we had some fun.


Was Serena with the other Granma? Nice that you had alone time with POenelope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> You thinks right! The sun has definitely arrived here and shows no sign of leaving. I was a little late getting out with the dog this morning and it was already very hot at 8.30am. I find the coolest place is out in my garden in the shade, so that's where I'll be today, following the shade around the garden. There's so much I should be doing but I just haven't got any energy this week, it can wait.


Good you have a spot where it is bearable- the tasks will wait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Rats - lost my post by hitting wrong key. Will try again
> 
> Hi all from a wet yet warm wintry South East Queensland. Glad to see Sam back.
> 
> ...


Haven't tried Mulberry Tea, Heather, I'll have a look around- I don't know of anyone with a Mulberry Bush, though! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> today is "World Chocolate Day" INDULGE!!!!!


Good thing! I just sent my friend $70 and she sent back quite a box of my favorite chocolate(85%).
I opened it last night not knowing that today was the day to celebrate. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> It didn't last long as DH was doing something in the kitchen and fell off the ladder. He's fine; but so true when he starts to fix something, he breaks something else.


We used to talk about the inept trying to FIX things that then needed to be repaired. lol
I hope that he was not injured. That is why I have to have DH in my line of sight all of the time. (dementia)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How beautiful the Australia outback is. Wonderful pictures and so glad to see them.
> Darowil, love the socks. They are so beautiful both in design and color. I am so sorry that you suffer a migraine. They are the worstl Do you get an aura before it becomes so bad? I would hope so in that if so, you might be able to figure out some way to at least make them better. Botox is working well for many of them, but must be injected in a doctor's office. And, if they are really frequent and botox temporarily suspends them, there is wonderfully effective surgery that stops them. But, of course, that is a last restort. There are many here who also find that an ear piercing in certain acupuncture spots works well. Hope it is markedly better this morning.
> Julie, how sad that you are sick. Do you have any over the counter cough medicine that you could get and take to help you stop coughing enough to sleep? Good you are going to be able to be checked by your doctor. I worry that you are getting a pneumonia.
> Happy Birthday Jeanette. I hope you have a great and glorious day. So exciting to see your dream home come to fruition. I hope you love it as much as I love my home.
> Am spending today downloading and taking to Deseret Industries more books I haven't used in the past year. Have to move a bookcase so the carpet restretching man can do so on Tuesday. My fault for accidentally locking Penny in that room when I ran to do an emergency at work. I will be more careful from now on to make sure that she is free. She panics when she is locked in a room. I think this may be because she spent so much time in a tiny crate until she came to live with me. Still no rain and fires continue despite our fire crews best efforts.


I do hope there is rain before too much longer!
I am conserving the cash I have in hand to get down to the doctor tomorrow. Payday is Tuesday.
Not feeling too bad this morning- cough easing a little.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear you not well. Hope you feeling better soon, but do go to doctor if that cough lasts and gets worse. :sm19:
> 
> Not good about the electricity bill either. :sm13:


Not feeling too bad this morning- but will go to see the doc. 
Fortunately I found out in time to juggle the bills, our winter increase is coming through, which will help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good that a Dr can make appropriate diagnosis and prevent greater sickness before it happens. Long distance gentle
> {{{{ hugs}}}} and prayers.


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie hope you are starting to feel better.
> TTYL


Not too bad this morning, thanks Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm late to the party this week (was sewing yesterday and nine pages already)! I hope this finds you feeling better. I know the sting of electricity bills...sorry your place is letting in the cold.


Thanks- not to bad, this morning- the lemon and honey do seem to help! Fortunately there is a small increase for the next two months so I must put it straight into the electricity!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are home safe and sound - sounds like you had a great weekend. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped.
> We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to.
> Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning.
> Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon.
> HUGS all the way round.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful socks margaret. hope the migraine is over and done with soon. --- sam



darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good morning did about 15 minutes of yoga, straightened kitchen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everybody!!! Sam, great to see you back at the helm, Summary Ladies, thank you for the summary, I'm going to need it. Whew, what a wirlwind week, I'll post photos later after the camera battery charges, well probably tomorrow, I'm pooped.
> We went 12 miles round trip out the Nez Pierce and saw a Grizzley bear, thankfully at quite a distance and he wasn't interested in getting close to us, saw plenty of grizzley prints and black bear prints, the hiked 8 miles round trip to a Hellroaring Creek bridge, got to go across a suspension bridge enroute, it was awesome, and saw a black bear on the way back up the trail, thankfully he was down in the valley and not interested in getting to know us. Sorry, no photos of the bears, the grizzley decided to go away as soon as he realized we were human, the black bear, I was shaking from the need of protein and massive altitude, so couldn't hold the phone if I wanted to.
> Started this post about 3 hours ago and got sidetracked going to help David vacuum out the rental car so we can take it back in the morning.
> Anyway, glad to be home, had a good time and now to bed, I'll get caught up tomorrow afternoon.
> HUGS all the way round.


Welcome back


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Jeannette, lovely to see another July birthday girl! 

Julie glad to see the sleep and lemons are working a bit for you. Mulberry leaf tea sounds interesting! 
Darowil the socks are great , love that bright blue colour and pattern is super. 
You northern hemisphere folks sure are having a hot summer, very much like the one we had this year, breaking records. 
Sad to see the bad fires the heat brings though devastating the land and wildlife within.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan said:


> Happy birthday Jeannette, lovely to see another July birthday girl!
> 
> Julie glad to see the sleep and lemons are working a bit for you. Mulberry leaf tea sounds interesting!
> Darowil the socks are great , love that bright blue colour and pattern is super.
> ...


It seems that at least one of these fires was the result of arson. Two have been arrested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Darn I think by all the cheering that I've just heard I think it's me who needs the tissues ????????


Bummer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jeanette!

Julie, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette!
> 
> Julie, glad you are feeling better.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jeanette - hope you are having a great day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

martina said:


> It seems that at least one of these fires was the result of arson. Two have been arrested.


Just awful when that happens, hope they get a long sentence in jail.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a lot of them don't know how to swim. --- sam



darowil said:


> I just read that he ran out of oxygen because he left too much for the students leaving himself short. Don't know if that is correct. No wonder it isn't easy to get them out when they can't dive.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> and a lot of them don't know how to swim. --- sam


It seems none of them can swim or dive. Monsoons expected soon Sunday I think so times running short. Praying for rescue seems all we can do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We used to talk about the inept trying to FIX things that then needed to be repaired. lol
> I hope that he was not injured. That is why I have to have DH in my line of sight all of the time. (dementia)


I'm worried about that too; I'm seeing early signs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good thing! I just sent my friend $70 and she sent back quite a box of my favorite chocolate(85%).
> I opened it last night not knowing that today was the day to celebrate. :sm02:


I think I should treat myself to a candy bar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope there is rain before too much longer!
> I am conserving the cash I have in hand to get down to the doctor tomorrow. Payday is Tuesday.
> Not feeling too bad this morning- cough easing a little.


That's a good sign.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good morning did about 15 minutes of yoga, straightened kitchen.


attagirl


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy birthday Jeannette, lovely to see another July birthday girl!
> 
> Julie glad to see the sleep and lemons are working a bit for you. Mulberry leaf tea sounds interesting!
> Darowil the socks are great , love that bright blue colour and pattern is super.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette!
> 
> Julie, glad you are feeling better.


Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jeanette - hope you are having a great day. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up/Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh dear Jeannette, can’t recall if I wished you a happy birthday. Just on case...

????Happy birthday????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh dear Jeannette, can't recall if I wished you a happy birthday. Just on case...
> 
> ????Happy birthday????


Thank you very much.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Jeanette! Sonya, sorry about the loss but I’m pretty happy England won! Watched the Russia Croatia game...tense and exciting and the right team won!! Julie, hope you are feeling better. Trying to stay caught up with reading but it’s difficult...weather here has cooled off very nicely.... had wonderful sleeping weather last night but since I had one of my sleepless nights it didn’t do me any good!except that I could at least lie there enjoying the coolness. I know I’ve missed lots of your posts, so please forgive me..... 
have a wonderful day where ever you are....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette! Sonya, sorry about the loss but I'm pretty happy England won! Watched the Russia Croatia game...tense and exciting and the right team won!! Julie, hope you are feeling better. Trying to stay caught up with reading but it's difficult...weather here has cooled off very nicely.... had wonderful sleeping weather last night but since I had one of my sleepless nights it didn't do me any good!except that I could at least lie there enjoying the coolness. I know I've missed lots of your posts, so please forgive me.....
> have a wonderful day where ever you are....


Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What kind of meat do you use in your pies? Do you freeze these to have them ready? as you mentioned being tired.


I make meat pies & freeze them for quick meals. I like turkey or chicken so make those for me but DH doesn't like that so I make his from ground beef. I don't cook them until I want to eat them & they freeze well.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I should treat myself to a candy bar.


If you were close by I'd give you a package of 5. . .
It is Mosher Ross 85% from Germany purchased at Aldis (based in Germany). No Aldis in the state that I live in.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make meat pies & freeze them for quick meals. I like turkey or chicken so make those for me but DH doesn't like that so I make his from ground beef. I don't cook them until I want to eat them & they freeze well.


Do you just not cook the crust? You must have cooked ground beef, chicken, veggies and gravy ahead of making pie in crust? I think it is an idea that I could try if I knew what I was doing, for sure. Somedays I can have time to cook and freeze. Others (often) I have to grab from the freezer or we would just have nachos or salad with HB eggs and or cheese.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, I’m glad your DH didn’t hurt himself.

I got very close to some Canada geese today so will post the photo for the colors.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I'm glad your DH didn't hurt himself.
> 
> I got very close to some Canada geese today so will post the photo for the colors.


Looking forward to seeing a pic. Most of the ones that I see are afar off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do you just not cook the crust? You must have cooked ground beef, chicken, veggies and gravy ahead of making pie in crust? I think it is an idea that I could try if I knew what I was doing, for sure. Somedays I can have time to cook and freeze. Others (often) I have to grab from the freezer or we would just have nachos or salad with HB eggs and or cheese.


Right, I cook the filling then put it in uncooked crust. I usually add shredded carrots, celery, onion & peas to the meat & gravy. I often use a can of mushroom soup with the ground beef for the gravy. DH likes it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to say I hope those in California are away from the path of the terrible fires, we just saw the news report of the devastation


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Continued prayer for the safety of those in Thailand cave. I pray that they ALL make it out safely. The health of some has already been compromised. Monsoons start Tomorrow. . .Sunday.
I can't imaging the angst of the parents hearts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom. 
The yarn is a deep blue black.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If you were close by I'd give you a package of 5. . .
> It is Mosher Ross 85% from Germany purchased at Aldis (based in Germany). No Aldis in the state that I live in.


We have an Aldis. I'll check it out.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Very delicate, well done!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I'm glad your DH didn't hurt himself.
> 
> I got very close to some Canada geese today so will post the photo for the colors.


He did end up putting a gouge in his chin. The Dr. glued it rather than stitches.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


Very pretty.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you, not sure if I will keep it, as it was a bit of an experiment. I am super critical of what I make, so it may go 
to our local charity store.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great geese pictures. You were very close to them indeed. Great colors and such fun pictures.
I like your newest creation, Fan, very pretty.
Julie, hoping you will rest better and get that needed sleep. Wish I could send you some of our heat. Still no sign of rain. Keep praying for some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a good sign.


Thank you, Rookie- yes it is a hopeful sign,

and a belated *Happy Birthday*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette! Sonya, sorry about the loss but I'm pretty happy England won! Watched the Russia Croatia game...tense and exciting and the right team won!! Julie, hope you are feeling better. Trying to stay caught up with reading but it's difficult...weather here has cooled off very nicely.... had wonderful sleeping weather last night but since I had one of my sleepless nights it didn't do me any good!except that I could at least lie there enjoying the coolness. I know I've missed lots of your posts, so please forgive me.....
> have a wonderful day where ever you are....


Thanks Maatje- yes definitely seem to be improving!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


I will be interested to see it worn! Darker than I had realised.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great geese pictures. You were very close to them indeed. Great colors and such fun pictures.
> I like your newest creation, Fan, very pretty.
> Julie, hoping you will rest better and get that needed sleep. Wish I could send you some of our heat. Still no sign of rain. Keep praying for some.


I have been lying down for a good hour- it is just gone mid-day. I am hoping to sleep tonight. You need the rain more than we need what we are getting- high winds and rain forecast for evening!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that finished up well - you need to model it for us. --- sam



Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be interested to see it worn! Darker than I had realised.


It won't be worn in this cold weather, if at all by myself lol! A bit of an experiment really. 
I hope you keep improving from the cough. I am bundled up on the couch today keeping warm.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> that finished up well - you need to model it for us. --- sam


Thank you Sam. I think it will look good worn over jeans in warmer weather.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I tried connecting via your message. Keep getting "Not Valid site" ????


I got a similar message, Jeanette.

Ohio Joy :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It won't be worn in this cold weather, if at all by myself lol! A bit of an experiment really.
> I hope you keep improving from the cough. I am bundled up on the couch today keeping warm.


mmm, I saw it might be headed straight to the Op Shop!

I am making sure I don't get chilled!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> I got a similar message, Jeanette.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm16:


I P.M.ed and got the info I needed it is a free Ravelry Pattern.
Whether it will be the charity project for next years KAP has not been settled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies, nice to see you back at the top Sam , although it was interesting to read the posts from Julie , Lin and Kaye Jo
> Going to be an interesting day here tomorrow as England play Sweden in the next round of the World cup already got the tissues ready for the men in the house they are going to need them ????
> Hope the boys enjoy their ballgamesand fingers crossed they win ????


LoL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Avery won his first game last night. and i forgot to tell you that Avery won his tournament last week. --- sam


Wonderful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Feel a bit more energy today. Even played my dulcimer and did about 15 minutes of yoga! Yeah!


That's great, every step forward is a good one. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It was a great week last week and I expect another this week. I figured out, I'm plain tired from the heat so rest and nap and drink water. The rest is giving me energy to think about doing something. I feel I'm getting back on top of things even though it is still hot, there is now a breeze.
> Thank you to all who start and summarize. Glad to see Sam has enough energy for the start. Good looking recipes.


That's good, it's so nice to have more energy. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


Oh yuck!! I sure hope you get passed it this year, much faster than last. 
That's a huge amount for electricity, good grief, I sure hope they get that fixed soon, and leaky windows don't help the situation.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We have arrived home from a relaxing vacation. I managed to knit 1 1/2 scrubbies today while my DH drove. He drove for the first 3 1/2 hours of today's trip and I drove for the rest of the trip, about 7 1/2 hours including stops. It is a good thing that I like to drive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


Lovely photos. Thanks so much for posting. Nice of both you and DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I have a raised temperature- but I do have a doctor's appointment for Monday- he asked me to come in- as yet nothing coming up! Although my ribs are getting sore. I need to squeeze the lemons.


If you're still coughing, no wonder your ribs are sore. I'm glad you're going to see the doctor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


Really nice socks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish I could stay on here longer but my legs are just driving me crazy. Don't know if it's the restless leg or something. I'm going to go lie down and see if that helps.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm worried about that too; I'm seeing early signs.


Prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I should treat myself to a candy bar.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> If you were close by I'd give you a package of 5. . .
> It is Mosher Ross 85% from Germany purchased at Aldis (based in Germany). No Aldis in the state that I live in.


Those are soooo good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He did end up putting a gouge in his chin. The Dr. glued it rather than stitches.


Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I P.M.ed and got the info I needed it is a free Ravelry Pattern.
> Whether it will be the charity project for next years KAP has not been settled.


I will confirm with my daughter, Susan, who is the creator and Executive Director of Take Flight when I see her tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We have arrived home from a relaxing vacation. I managed to knit 1 1/2 scrubbies today while my DH drove. He drove for the first 3 1/2 hours of today's trip and I drove for the rest of the trip, about 7 1/2 hours including stops. It is a good thing that I like to drive.


I'm glad you are home safe and sound. You needed the rest.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


Very pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wish I could stay on here longer but my legs are just driving me crazy. Don't know if it's the restless leg or something. I'm going to go lie down and see if that helps.


Hope your legs settle down. DH gets that. He goes to bed and sleeps but he kicks all night .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Tami and Bonnie! Mmm it might just feel more likeable when winter has gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wish I could stay on here longer but my legs are just driving me crazy. Don't know if it's the restless leg or something. I'm going to go lie down and see if that helps.


Someone told me club sofa is supposed to help with restless leg

Edit: That would be club soda ????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a nice time at KAP followed by a couple days in West Virginia with DD2. We went on a coal mine tour and then drove up to a little hotdog place that's been on tv (Hillbilly Hotdog). After that we drove up to see Joy and her bunch. Had a very enjoyable day with them. Saw fireworks on the way home. Been resting up and trying to get things organized to go back to work on Monday. Went to see my DD1 and drop off some things I bought her and pick up some Michigan cherries and a bottle of Chocolate Cherry wine. Then to a local winery for tapas and sangria. Nice vacation.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, it sounds like a lovely week, I LOVE the sounds of Chocolate Cherry Wine, was it as good as it sounds?
I picked up Huckleberry meade in Yellowstone, it will be interesting to find out how it tastes, I'm waiting to try it with my neighbor. 
Love the goose, I'll see if I can get Marla to knit one or two. :sm04: 
Have a safe time back out on the road, David is heading out again on Monday too, he'd rather head back to Yellowstone. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The Canada goose is the *''trademark''* for Take Flight just for FYI in case anyone is interested in making one for Susan's fundraising idea. She started this as kind of joke but the idea has grown on us. She had asked me to make them and I asked in just which one of my ''free'' minutes she thought I might accomplish that goal? (Snicker, snicker)
> 
> Ohio Joy


LOL!! The ones where you are in the loo? :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


I have to agree with that thought, it certainly was not a well thought out idea. 
I'm just praying they can get them out soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH thought it would be nice if KAP happens one week earlier. We have enjoyed playing cards, eating out, cooking sausages that we brought with us, visiting with friends and family and resting. I have knitted 9 scrubbies and a baby blanket while on vacation this week. If I am not driving tomorrow then I will continue to knit some scrubbies as I won't need a pattern to follow. I just need my knitting needles, yarn and tools to complete.


Sounds so relaxing, much better than a 12 mile or 8 mile hike, I want a hotel room next time, with room service. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, Kate and Margaret, thank you for this week update, recipes and summaries. So very helpful
> Congratulations to Avery on his ball playing.
> Sassafras, glad you are feeling a bit better..continue to take it easy so you can heal quickly and well. I am in awe of you and your recovery.
> More fires here, smoky air and very hot. We are to not take animals and ourselves outside because of the smoke particles in the air. We, and my sis in SD, desperate for rain. My lawn as well is turning brown even with the limited amount of water I am able to put on it. Our reservoirs are rapidly depleting. There were a few dark clouds in the sky earlier, but they seem to have dissipated. Of course, with thunderstorms, there is always the risk of more lightening started fires. I am living in a tinderbox.
> I think the little bootie is really cute. Hoping you can now remember how to make the partner


I sure hope you all get some decent rain soon, drought is not fun, and so dangerous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lets keep best thoughts and prayers for those young boys in the flooded cave in Thailand and their rescuers.


Definitely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We usually have humidity a plenty! Scratchy cough- thanks to Fan I've got some lemons, and the local manuka/bush honey helps.


That should help tremendously. :sm24: At the least, it will be tasty.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! The ones where you are in the loo? :sm23:


Only if no one is knocking on the door, wanting their turn or some advice or direction on the next meal in progress (only at home , of course). :sm22: :sm22: :sm24:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone told me club sofa is supposed to help with restless leg
> 
> Edit: That would be club soda ????????


I imagine a club sofa would take care of a lot of problems just not restless leg syndrome LOL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> If some of us overseas posted knitted but unstuffed ones would that be a problem? Sure posting flat ones would be easier and cheaper.
> Does this mean you are taking over the organising for next year?


Yes, I'm organizing for next year. You knit the front part from the leg area up to the beak then pick up stitches to do the tail end. I suppose you could do it up to the point of stuffing, put it on waste yarn and send enough yarn to finish it. Include the size of the needle used. Also legs are attached after finishing. I used toothpicks and glue to help hold them in place and for it to stand up.

Hope that answers your question.

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, nice outfit.
KayeJo, agree, a hotel with room service a nice upgrade from camping.
Praying for kids in Thailand.
Knit an inch on socks so I could do eye of partridge heel, turn heel, and pick up stitches and decrease so I could do rest of sock at meeting tomorrow. Didn’t crash until nearly 8 p.m. i was making Reaubens at 7:30p.m.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, nice outfit.
> KayeJo, agree, a hotel with room service a nice upgrade from camping.
> Praying for kids in Thailand.
> Knit an inch on socks so I could do eye of partridge heel, turn heel, and pick up stitches and decrease so I could do rest of sock at meeting tomorrow. Didn't crash until nearly 8 p.m. i was making Reaubens at 7:30p.m.


Thank you. Just saw on news that a rescue attempt is imminent, with 18 divers ready to go into the cave. Hopefully they will be successful!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> How do you make it look like a Canadian Goose?


The pattern is written for the Canada goose with extra directions for the white one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


It's lovely Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We have arrived home from a relaxing vacation. I managed to knit 1 1/2 scrubbies today while my DH drove. He drove for the first 3 1/2 hours of today's trip and I drove for the rest of the trip, about 7 1/2 hours including stops. It is a good thing that I like to drive.


Glad to hear you had a wonderful vacation and arrived home safely Mary


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, it sounds like a lovely week, I LOVE the sounds of Chocolate Cherry Wine, was it as good as it sounds?
> I picked up Huckleberry meade in Yellowstone, it will be interesting to find out how it tastes, I'm waiting to try it with my neighbor.
> Love the goose, I'll see if I can get Marla to knit one or two. :sm04:
> Have a safe time back out on the road, David is heading out again on Monday too, he'd rather head back to Yellowstone. lol


Glad that you had a good time and no close encounters with bears. I haven't tasted it yet. We were to open it tonight but I think DD2 forgot as I did. I'll let you know. You tell us about the huckleberry mead you bought. Sounds yummy.

Kathy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Fan


Thank you Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yuck!! I sure hope you get passed it this year, much faster than last.
> That's a huge amount for electricity, good grief, I sure hope they get that fixed soon, and leaky windows don't help the situation.


I sure hope it does not hang around as long as last years- mind you having the op. and the allergic reaction didn't help that time!
We pay a lot for our electricity. I will get things sorted in time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you're still coughing, no wonder your ribs are sore. I'm glad you're going to see the doctor.


It goes with the complaint, doesn't it?! I am glad I have the appointment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That should help tremendously. :sm24: At the least, it will be tasty.


Especially the honey!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I got a similar message, Jeanette.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm16:


Did the later one work?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I will confirm with my daughter, Susan, who is the creator and Executive Director of Take Flight when I see her tomorrow.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks, Joy. I just saw Kathy's comment on doing some flat to be stuffed later. Sometimes, they are to be stuffed as you go along rather than at the end. I'll take a look at the pattern tomorrow.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Breaking news, the rescue attempt in the Thailand cave is underway!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your legs settle down. DH gets that. He goes to bed and sleeps but he kicks all night .


I'm glad he's able to sleep with the RLS.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone told me club sofa is supposed to help with restless leg
> 
> Edit: That would be club soda ????????


I know tonic water does.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been watching the news reports about the kids in the cave in Thailand. Very scary but is anyone else like me & wondering why in the world anyone would take a bunch of kids 4 km underground? Seems insane


Agree. The rescue has started so fingers crossed they can get them all out alive. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


Lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Did the later one work?


It did.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wow Nicho those photos are awesome. Nature Aussie style sure is interesting. Thank you re the birthday wishes, being 70 ain't half bad so far.
> Welcome back to the tea party, we have missed you.


Ditto to all the above.... good to hear from you Denise. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think I have a raised temperature- but I do have a doctor's appointment for Monday- he asked me to come in- as yet nothing coming up! Although my ribs are getting sore. I need to squeeze the lemons.


Glad to hear you are going to the doctors tomorrow. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


I hope that migraine has gone now... awful for you. Love the socks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


Happy Birthday from me too.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I think it's on target to break all records. They're comparing it to the last really hot summer we had in 1976. I remember enjoying the heat then, but then I was 40 years younger!


It can be very tiring when you dont get a cool change inbetween. Drink lots and take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> today is "World Chocolate Day" INDULGE!!!!!


 :sm24: :sm11: I have taken part. LOL :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was Serena with the other Granma? Nice that you had alone time with POenelope!


Yes she was, they have her most Saturdays.... there havent been any dramas for a while which is great... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


Very nice. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you, not sure if I will keep it, as it was a bit of an experiment. I am super critical of what I make, so it may go
> to our local charity store.


You're beginning to sound like me! :sm16:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Breaking news, the rescue attempt in the Thailand cave is underway!


Fingers crossed that all, divers and boys, get out successfully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry I mentioned humidity. Over here they recommend humidifiers when coughs and colds.
> I still hope you find something to ease your discomfort, and feel better soon.


It was Julie you offered the humidity to- but my response is unusual. Usually humidity helps chesty issues,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Darn I think by all the cheering that I've just heard I think it's me who needs the tissues ????????


It is- but at least you still have a team you can follow as you are so enamoured of it. :sm02:

We have just played a tri-series in Zimbabwe with Pakistan as well (cricket) and despite starting the series well we lost the final to Pakistan (having almost lost our previous game to Zimbabwe which would have been a huge embarrassment). So none of the 3 forms of cricket are we doing well in at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://pdf.ravelrycache.com/saraek/179483/Betsy_s_Goose.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1530976434&Signature=ThBG%2Bolxav7KnZxy256tj57YYmI%3D&key_expires=1530976434&key=fOUJt8KnOb7ubHKRFS2ozQ
> 
> The yarn color choices would designate a Canada goose. The Elm â Take Flight - has Flying geese as their logo;


That link just gives me Sherbet telling me I have followed an incorrect link. So is the Canada goose just white?

The next link you gave worked (well I didn't look at the pattern just put it in my library). Couldn't tell from the pictures what colour as some white and some brown, white and I've forgotten (this is a new colour I've just come up with!).

Talking of new colours someone was telling me today that she has just finished reading a book called Mauve. It was about an 18 year old chemist trying to create a synthetic quinine. He was a total failure at this but instead invented the dye to create mauve! This was the first artificial dye and so has played a very important role in all our lives as I doubt whether one of us has not knitted with many artificial dyes in our knitting lives!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

just on the news now that 2 boys have been rescued so far from the cave....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My knitting group are coming tomorrow and so we needed to get the table useable. No idea how many times I have told David it is Monday but I got home this evening , it's Wednesday isn't it he asks? No tomorrow. Anyway we have had (another) reorganisation and have the table with chairs set up and the armchairs and lounge! Still have all the mess in the kitchen corner but they are in the connecting room. So now we can eat at a table in civilised fashion! And even have somewhere more comfortable to sit if other comes.

David just came and said they have a couple of the boys out. Looked at him blankly and he said out the cave. Sounds like they are getting them out because of the coming rain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> just on the news now that 2 boys have been rescued so far from the cave....


I've just saw that too , fingers crossed they have enough divers to keep the rescue going


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I'm glad your DH didn't hurt himself.
> 
> I got very close to some Canada geese today so will post the photo for the colors.


Thanks Bonnie- means doing the coloured ones in the pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


Its really pretty- the beads do give it a sparkle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He did end up putting a gouge in his chin. The Dr. glued it rather than stitches.


Could have been a lot worse. What was he doing up the ladder?

Apparently they recommend that no-one over the age of 50 climbs ladders. Not sure what you are meant to do if you have a job that involves climbing ladders.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Migraine almost gone- made it through the afternoon at the craft fair. Bought another swift- this is smaller and so can be taken to groups when someone wants to wind yarn. And when I bought it hoe looks like it can be put on an angle rather than just upright which might be useful at times. Saw it Friday and decided yesterday that if it was still there today I would get it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Agree. The rescue has started so fingers crossed they can get them all out alive. :sm19:


I'm seeing the news now and 3 maybe 4 are out. PTL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday from me too.... :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes she was, they have her most Saturdays.... there havent been any dramas for a while which is great... :sm24:


Very nice to have both grandmas in her life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know tonic water does.


That's it, I knew it was something like that. I've never drank either of thrm


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That link just gives me Sherbet telling me I have followed an incorrect link. So is the Canada goose just white?
> 
> The next link you gave worked (well I didn't look at the pattern just put it in my library). Couldn't tell from the pictures what colour as some white and some brown, white and I've forgotten (this is a new colour I've just come up with!).
> 
> Talking of new colours someone was telling me today that she has just finished reading a book called Mauve. It was about an 18 year old chemist trying to create a synthetic quinine. He was a total failure at this but instead invented the dye to create mauve! This was the first artificial dye and so has played a very important role in all our lives as I doubt whether one of us has not knitted with many artificial dyes in our knitting lives!


But, mauve? The rug in DD's bedroom is mauve and she can't wait to get it out. The master bedroom in this house was all mauve too so I tell her it's a good luck sign. I prefer the clean bright colors. Anything described as dusty rose, dusty blue, etc. seem muddy to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could have been a lot worse. What was he doing up the ladder?
> 
> Apparently they recommend that no-one over the age of 50 climbs ladders. Not sure what you are meant to do if you have a job that involves climbing ladders.


There's a lot of things I wouldn't get done if I followed that rule, cleaning windows & walls, decorating the Christmas tree..... even getting some things out of the cupboard since I'm so vertically challenged ????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like 4 more have negotiated the hard part and are just waiting to reacclimatise before walking out 'shortly'. Concerns for the eyes after being in total darkness for so long and then just a small amount of artificial light. And bringing out the weakest boys first which would indicate that as long as there is enough time that the later ones should be better able to tolerate it.

Edit. A total of 4 out and 2 more reported to be on the way


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, mauve? The rug in DD's bedroom is mauve and she can't wait to get it out. The master bedroom in this house was all mauve too so I tell her it's a good luck sign. I prefer the clean bright colors. Anything described as dusty rose, dusty blue, etc. seem muddy to me.


Apparently he then went on and did a lot more work in this area- rather than curing maleria.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could have been a lot worse. What was he doing up the ladder?
> 
> Apparently they recommend that no-one over the age of 50 climbs ladders. Not sure what you are meant to do if you have a job that involves climbing ladders.


He was cleaning the kitchen light fixture. He's 6'4" so couldn't have been up very high. He's banned from doing anything on a ladder again. DD wants some work done in her foyer so it will have to be done by someone else.

Her house is coming together nicely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Migraine almost gone- made it through the afternoon at the craft fair. Bought another swift- this is smaller and so can be taken to groups when someone wants to wind yarn. And when I bought it hoe looks like it can be put on an angle rather than just upright which might be useful at times. Saw it Friday and decided yesterday that if it was still there today I would get it.


That sounds like a great find.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He was cleaning the kitchen light fixture. He's 6'4" so couldn't gave been up very high. He's banned from doing anything on a ladder again. DD wants some work done in her foyer so it will have to be done by someone else.
> 
> Her house is coming together nicely.


Will he keep to the ban? An advantage of being tall.

Well I'm heading off to bed. Was going to bed a while ago and ended up following the rescue but one report I read said they expect a break now. And as they are bringing them out a few at a time it makes sense. And the divers need to rest to enable them to be able to operate safely.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

6 out now- half the boys out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have heard that 6 boys are out of the cave safely as of this morning. What wonderful news to wake up to. Praying for the remainder of the team and the coach for a safe return to their friends and families.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your legs settle down. DH gets that. He goes to bed and sleeps but he kicks all night .


I went to "The Taste" in Buffalo yesterday and walked for about 3 hours. I'm sure that's what the problem was. I had never been and it was terrific - so much food and so many people. There were something like 50 food vendors along with liquid refreshments. Many of the streets were blocked off so that there wasn't any traffic to contend with. Everyone was polite and there wasn't any pushing or shoving. The only thing I felt bad about was that some people had brought their dogs. It was really too hot for them to be there. I met one couple from Kentucky. They had come to visit Niagara but heard about The Taste so came back across the border to attend it. They were enjoying themselves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Someone told me club sofa is supposed to help with restless leg
> 
> Edit: That would be club soda ????????


I believe it is Tonic water which contains quinine. It does help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I imagine a club sofa would take care of a lot of problems just not restless leg syndrome LOL


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you. Just saw on news that a rescue attempt is imminent, with 18 divers ready to go into the cave. Hopefully they will be successful!


I've heard that they may have brought as many as 6 out. Not positive but 3 for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad he's able to sleep with the RLS.


He sleeps, but how much rest he actually gets is another story.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful Fan.


Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to "The Taste" in Buffalo yesterday and walked for about 3 hours. I'm sure that's what the problem was. I had never been and it was terrific - so much food and so many people. There were something like 50 food vendors along with liquid refreshments. Many of the streets were blocked off so that there wasn't any traffic to contend with. Everyone was polite and there wasn't any pushing or shoving. The only thing I felt bad about was that some people had brought their dogs. It was really too hot for them to be there. I met one couple from Kentucky. They had come to visit Niagara but heard about The Taste so came back across the border to attend it. They were enjoying themselves.


Other than the restless legs, it sounds like it was a great day!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I've heard that they may have brought as many as 6 out. Not positive but 3 for sure.


I can't find any reports of more than 4 but glad that it has been successful so far and continue to remain hopeful for the rest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I can't find any reports of more than 4 but glad that it has been successful so far and continue to remain hopeful for the rest.


The latest seems to be at least four, maybe six out. The rescue is on hold for about ten hours due to falling oxygen levels in the cave.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ahh some friendly rivalry , I'll save a tissue for you ????
> I'm not interested either I just like teasing the men of the house :sm23:


Who's crying now? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, thank you for starting our week.
> Margaret, thank you for summary.
> Feel a bit more energy today. Even played my dulcimer and did about 15 minutes of yoga! Yeah!


Yes, thanks Sam (hooray!), Margaret and Kate.
Good to hear you are getting to do a little more each day. You are a very determined lady, I think!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have succumbed to some winter 'lergy- not feeling so good, coughing badly- will head back to bed. The electricity bill came in at over $200 for the month- at least I can afford the electric blanket- if not to heat my draughty rooms. Glad Sam is back, even if he got distracted by his jigsaw puzzle. Kate sorry I did not see your PM, until too late.


Beat that Lergi off, and snuggle up in bed, Julie. Hope you feel better really soon.xxx


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Lets keep best thoughts and prayers for those young boys in the flooded cave in Thailand and their rescuers.


Heard on news that first two are out now. I hope it goes well for all of them, must be so scary thinking you might be trapped there for months.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Apparently it's a 12 hr round trip to get in and out of that cave. They believe that diver drowned from sheer exhaustion.


I heard that he ran out of oxygen - after taking extra oxygen tanks in for the stranded kids. So awful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Wow Gwen! You are one busy lady. I love both of those soaps, do they have a scent? I'm sure the craft sale will be a huge success and will lead on to greater things.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jeanette, and many more to come


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> He sleeps, but how much rest he actually gets is another story.


So true.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Love them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Happy Birthday Jeanette, and many more to come


Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


You are doing fabulous. I wish you well with the upcoming craft sale.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, they are scented with essential oils so you get both a fragrance and therapeutic value. 
The Tree one I used Vanilla oleoresin so it has a wonderful vanilla smell and the other is a blend recipe using Sweet Orange, Cedarwood (atlas), Geranium, and Lavender and it smells equally wonderful IMHO. 
I'm out on the deck working on a batch of African Black soap right now which I will scent with equal parts Eucalyptus and Tea Tree Oil. African Black soap is allegedly really wonderful for your skin. You can google African Black soap here: http://www.naturallivingideas.com/african-black-soap-benefits/ 
While waiting for the correct temperatures to be reached I'm reading a book called Little Fires Everywhere by Celeste Ng. Really good book.


angelam said:


> Wow Gwen! You are one busy lady. I love both of those soaps, do they have a scent? I'm sure the craft sale will be a huge success and will lead on to greater things.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Very nice. I like the colours.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jeanette, wishing you a very Happy Birthday and lots more to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad to hear you are going to the doctors tomorrow. :sm19:


 :sm24: Later this morning, now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes she was, they have her most Saturdays.... there havent been any dramas for a while which is great... :sm24:


That is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> just on the news now that 2 boys have been rescued so far from the cave....


That is good, I am waiting to hear the six o'clock news.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


They look wonderful Gwen ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Beat that Lergi off, and snuggle up in bed, Julie. Hope you feel better really soon.xxx


Thanks Lin! Not feeling too bad, today, apart from the cough.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


Very nice set, Sonja! Was it quicker to crochet the lace, rather than do an I-cord?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did david get any fishing in while at yellowstone? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, it sounds like a lovely week, I LOVE the sounds of Chocolate Cherry Wine, was it as good as it sounds?
> I picked up Huckleberry meade in Yellowstone, it will be interesting to find out how it tastes, I'm waiting to try it with my neighbor.
> Love the goose, I'll see if I can get Marla to knit one or two. :sm04:
> Have a safe time back out on the road, David is heading out again on Monday too, he'd rather head back to Yellowstone. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The divers are waiting 6 hours before attempting to bring any more of the boys out of the cave in Thailand.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just woke to see the morning news re the cave rescue. Wonderful so far to see the progress, full steam ahead for getting everyone out safely.
Thank you ladies re the tunic, after your lovely comments I think I will keep it, just between yourselves and me it is quite a good result.
Gwen the soaps look amazing, love the watermelon coloured ones. The black African one sounds really good too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what 'flavor' are they? --- sam

asked and answered. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very nice set, Sonja! Was it quicker to crochet the lace, rather than do an I-cord?


It turned out thinner ,quite easy too, and yes fairly quick


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great outfit sonja -i love the shoes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow Gwen! You are one busy lady. I love both of those soaps, do they have a scent? I'm sure the craft sale will be a huge success and will lead on to greater things.


Well said Angela. I agree.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


I like the looks of those laces so much more. Great job.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Love these especially the ones with the trees.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> great outfit sonja -i love the shoes. --- sam


Thanks Sam they turned out better than I thought


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Jeanette, wishing you a very Happy Birthday and lots more to come.


Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


Very cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


I really like them Sonja. :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The shoes are cute Sonja
Have you tried using a lucet to make laces. ? It’s quick, easy and the traditional way to make them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I like the looks of those laces so much more. Great job.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It turned out thinner ,quite easy too, and yes fairly quick


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


Both look great!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm seeing the news now and 3 maybe 4 are out. PTL.


PTL for sure. A report this a.m. said they took the weakest. Tonight a report said took 4 strongest. I am not sure which now. But am happy that 4 are out and that they have not quit. More prayers needed for the rest.
Also Thailand has 2 boats capsized.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> It was Julie you offered the humidity to- but my response is unusual. Usually humidity helps chesty issues,


Sorry, I'm trying to get it right "who's who" It takes time. no offense intended. I might have to drop back, if I can't keep any of you straight.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's it, I knew it was something like that. I've never drank either of thrm


My DB drinks Tonic Water for his RLS. I thought maybe it would be hereditary. Hope not. . .DH also has it but has it under control for now. Imagine if both husband & wife had RLS??? Even "My Pillow" would not help. LOL :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Love your soaps, it must be fun, if you are doing so much in the hot weather. I don't do color, however. I love the tree of Life mold. . . what kind of soap is that. Question??? Does the color come off on the wash cloth?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> The shoes are cute Sonja
> Have you tried using a lucet to make laces. ? It's quick, easy and the traditional way to make them


Not even sure what a lucet is Mary


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> I heard that he ran out of oxygen - after taking extra oxygen tanks in for the stranded kids. So awful.


It is Terrible what ever way it happened. He was a hero to give his life for the others. He must have known he was running out of O2, but kept going anyway.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get it right "who's who" It takes time. no offense intended. I might have to drop back, if I can't keep any of you straight.


It is okay if you sometimes get people confused. Some people keep a notepad next to the computer so they can remember what and who they want to comment on. I believe June use to do that. Sadly she has passed away but some of us continue to keep in contact with her sister and daughter. We love to hear from you so don't drop back. We would be concerned about you if you weren't commenting with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DB drinks Tonic Water for his RLS. I thought maybe it would be hereditary. Hope not. . .DH also has it but has it under control for now. Imagine if both husband & wife had RLS??? Even "My Pillow" would not help. LOL :sm02:


I get restless leg syndrome when I am overtired so I know my only solution is to concede to getting some sleep when it occurs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Love the tree ones. Reminds me David's tree jumper even to the colour


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> PTL for sure. A report this a.m. said they took the weakest. Tonight a report said took 4 strongest. I am not sure which now. But am happy that 4 are out and that they have not quit. More prayers needed for the rest.
> Also Thailand has 2 boats capsized.


Yes when I went to bed last night 6 out with the weakest being taken. David heard the weakest on the news. And this morning I read 4 out and the strongest. So I think all we know is at lest 4 are out and starting again this morning (now Monday here and so in Thailand)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get it right "who's who" It takes time. no offense intended. I might have to drop back, if I can't keep any of you straight.


I'm embarrassed to say that I still don't have all names and avatars straight in my head and I was one of the first to join the KTP. I have a real problem with names. Most I know but a few I still mix up.
Why not keep a list of those of us who post often with our names, avatars (and maybe a hint as to what picture we have) and a few tips like DH name, children etc that you can check?). If you associate them with the pictures in our avatars most of us don't change them, though some do. But I have used the same one all the time I've been on KP and use the same one on Ravelry-and the same name. Figure that people from here will recognise the picture. Margaret is too common to try to use as you may just have discovered.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get it right "who's who" It takes time. no offense intended. I might have to drop back, if I can't keep any of you straight.


Never worry about confusing us! As you said, it takes time. Sometimes even those who have been here for a while confuse someone when commenting. Stay with us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> My DB drinks Tonic Water for his RLS. I thought maybe it would be hereditary. Hope not. . .DH also has it but has it under control for now. Imagine if both husband & wife had RLS??? Even "My Pillow" would not help. LOL :sm02:


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not even sure what a lucet is Mary


A tool to make a cord or lace. 
Try this:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/pin/217439488242285962/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I believe it is Tonic water which contains quinine. It does help.


Yes, I goofed, sorry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to "The Taste" in Buffalo yesterday and walked for about 3 hours. I'm sure that's what the problem was. I had never been and it was terrific - so much food and so many people. There were something like 50 food vendors along with liquid refreshments. Many of the streets were blocked off so that there wasn't any traffic to contend with. Everyone was polite and there wasn't any pushing or shoving. The only thing I felt bad about was that some people had brought their dogs. It was really too hot for them to be there. I met one couple from Kentucky. They had come to visit Niagara but heard about The Taste so came back across the border to attend it. They were enjoying themselves.


I don't know why people take animals to those things, even if the animals are gentle, crowds could upset them & someone get bit or more likely someone get tripped on the leashes. I know on the posters for our Blueberry Festival it says no pets please.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Looks really nice. What does it smell like? I have a silly question. Do you spray your moods so they come out or does it just come out easy?

I'm sure all will sell well at the craft sale


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


They look great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, no worries about any mixups, we all have them & it gets figured out.

I’ve never heard of a Lucet before but it’s kind of like spool knitting but with only 2 pins instead of 4.

Seems only 4 of the Thai boys are out of the caves, hopefully they can get the others out too.

Julie, hope you are feeling better by now 

Sonja, hope your prep isn’t too awful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take your time - you will get us straight --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get it right "who's who" It takes time. no offense intended. I might have to drop back, if I can't keep any of you straight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here. --- sam

http://www.google.com/search?q=lucet&oq=lucet&aqs=chrome..69i57.2279j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



Swedenme said:


> Not even sure what a lucet is Mary


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanted to say something 'catchy' about my moods but it just would't come. maybe i sprayed to little or too much. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks really nice. What does it smell like? I have a silly question. Do you spray your moods so they come out or does it just come out easy?
> 
> I'm sure all will sell well at the craft sale


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know why people take animals to those things, even if the animals are gentle, crowds could upset them & someone get bit or more likely someone get tripped on the leashes. I know on the posters for our Blueberry Festival it says no pets please.


I've gone to several activities where signs are posted saying "no pets" and they still bring them. I just don't get it.

My friend took Candy out for a walk this morning and a large dog came running after them - off leash. She was frightened and so was Candy. My friend had just been bitten by a friendly pet and was now afraid of dogs. Luckily another couple came along and caught the big dog and held on to it while Candy and friend returned home.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I love the whole, cute, pink, romper set. Very nicely done. I envy the Mom that dresses her lass in that. It will surely be an heirloom besides.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Pearls Girls. They are cold process soaps (which means they have to "cure" for 4-6 weeks) made with olive oil and coconut oil; sometimes I also use other oils like sweet almond, babassu, apricot kernel, sunflower, canola, lard, red palm, etc. (the list can go on and on) The colors will NOT come off on your washcloth unless you use too much colorant when making them so you have to be careful to measure correctly. The tree one I used spirulina for the color and the other I use various micas. I've been keeping a notebook of soap recipes I collect and of those I concoct myself. That way I can replicate them.


Pearls Girls said:


> Love your soaps, it must be fun, if you are doing so much in the hot weather. I don't do color, however. I love the tree of Life mold. . . what kind of soap is that. Question??? Does the color come off on the wash cloth?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie....Not a silly question at all. My *moods* vary with how hungry I am....LOL....sorry I couldn't resist.....The silicon molds I don't do anything to; they just pop right out. My wooden molds I line with either freezer paper or parchment paper. The Tree soap I used vanilla oleoresin so it smells like vanilla. The other one I made a blend using sweet orange, lavender, cedarwood (atlas), and Geranium essential oils; hard to describe the smell of a blend but it is kind of a floral citrus scent.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks really nice. What does it smell like? I have a silly question. Do you spray your moods so they come out or does it just come out easy?
> 
> I'm sure all will sell well at the craft sale


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to start getting together the stuff for tomorrow's class. TTYL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, shoes a perfect finish for outfit!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i wanted to say something 'catchy' about my moods but it just would't come. maybe i sprayed to little or too much. --- sam


Good catch Sam!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i wanted to say something 'catchy' about my moods but it just would't come. maybe i sprayed to little or too much. --- sam


How did the boys do with their tournaments?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> go here. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=lucet&oq=lucet&aqs=chrome..69i57.2279j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Back in the day my DH made a bunch of them for my friends out of cherry. No one was really interested then. Last year or two in a different environment,I gave the rest away to my new friends. They appreciated them. Good thing as DH could not make them now; but, I could now that I have learned to use a few tools.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i wanted to say something 'catchy' about my moods but it just would't come. maybe i sprayed to little or too much. --- sam


If I needed I could spray my moods with a cold shower,Sam.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to start getting together the stuff for tomorrow's class. TTYL!


Where do you have your classes? At your home? At a senior Center?
Does everyone make several? Or 1 kind only? Do they get to choose the mold? or share a mold?
Just curious as I've only made it with 20+ kids at a time at Summer History Camp many years in a row. They took it home to saponify.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Guess I'll have to stay up for 11p.m. News to find out more about Thailand Soccer team & coach. Thailand seems to have lots of accidents. 2 boats today crashed into each other 51 dead, some lost etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks Sam and ladies for our new week. Gosh it was Wintery here last night and today... blowing a gale, raining sideways and only 12c. It is 9c now at 6.30pm with a feel like temp of 3c. Back to 14c tomorrow supposedly. I had Penelope today for a couple of hours while DD and partner went to the pictures. She was good and I managed to get her to sleep for 45mins but she was a bit sad when she woke up... wanted her mum I reckon. But mostly we had some fun.


Awe, but nice that mom and dad were able to get out, and that you and Penelope mostl had fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> How beautiful the Australia outback is. Wonderful pictures and so glad to see them.
> Darowil, love the socks. They are so beautiful both in design and color. I am so sorry that you suffer a migraine. They are the worstl Do you get an aura before it becomes so bad? I would hope so in that if so, you might be able to figure out some way to at least make them better. Botox is working well for many of them, but must be injected in a doctor's office. And, if they are really frequent and botox temporarily suspends them, there is wonderfully effective surgery that stops them. But, of course, that is a last restort. There are many here who also find that an ear piercing in certain acupuncture spots works well. Hope it is markedly better this morning.
> Julie, how sad that you are sick. Do you have any over the counter cough medicine that you could get and take to help you stop coughing enough to sleep? Good you are going to be able to be checked by your doctor. I worry that you are getting a pneumonia.
> Happy Birthday Jeanette. I hope you have a great and glorious day. So exciting to see your dream home come to fruition. I hope you love it as much as I love my home.
> Am spending today downloading and taking to Deseret Industries more books I haven't used in the past year. Have to move a bookcase so the carpet restretching man can do so on Tuesday. My fault for accidentally locking Penny in that room when I ran to do an emergency at work. I will be more careful from now on to make sure that she is free. She panics when she is locked in a room. I think this may be because she spent so much time in a tiny crate until she came to live with me. Still no rain and fires continue despite our fire crews best efforts.


The 16 yr old across the street has the piercing in her ear, for migraines and has had good luck with it so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great socks, love that blue. Hope the migraine goes soon. I know it sounds crazy but I sometimes find drinking a Coke helps, I think the combo of caffeine & sugar.
> 
> Jeanette, happy birthday, hope you are feeling better for your trip.
> 
> ...


Lol! Me neither!
No, we had bear spray the last couple years until David sprayed his leg with it last year, on the last day, it was pretty bad. You can't take guns into Yellowstone. I took bells this year and attached them to my backpack, they work pretty well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did a lot of sewing over this weekend but finished only a few projects (have to do more cutting for linings, etc. but have to get space cleared off first). Several patchwork bags are ready for quilting and assembly. I have purposely avoided TV and news and am better for it. I was going to bake some muffins but too hot for the oven--we did get a brief rain shower and I'm hoping for more.

Sonja, the set turned out super cute (as always!). 

Enjoyed all the pictures, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Kaye-Jo. Sounds like a good trip. I would love to see bears- but only from a distance.


From a distance, unless in the zoo with a good barrier, is the only way to see a bear, black or Grizzley.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> At the Craft fair yesterday I developed a migraine. Didn't think much of it as not much at all recently. But this is the worst for over a year I think. Haven't even gone to the football as whenever I get out of my chair I start to feel horrid. So an afternoon sitting with my computer, knitting and book.
> 
> I am doing the ribbing on a pair of socks. How hard is it to do k1p2 rib? Keep trying k2p1, just makes more sense to my brain. The k1p2 looks really nice though.
> Finished this pair a couple of days ago. One from the local dyer I post so often, Melissa from Stranded in Oz. Also her pattern, Fractured Rib (not on Ravelry).
> ...


Those are great! I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????

Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.

I’m going to give up trying to post this internet isn’t working right????

Wow! Maybe it’s going to work now. I would type replies, then hit send & would get a totally unrelated page .

Well, you are all going to have to start calling me Grace???? went to get off the bike at a fuel station today my foot slipped off a curb, & I hit the corner of the pump with my ribs, took the hide off my upper arm & im sure one side of my backside will be technicolor by morning as I hit the ground hard????ãs I said, just call be Grace????????????????it doesn’t really hurt much now, just looks bad but it hurt at the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, photos.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Will probably hurt for 2-3 days as it heals. I'll be thinking of you Lady Grace. Hope you did not damage the bike.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

The sun in the trees almost looks like fire. . .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The photos are super thanks for sharing, that is an amazing nature park. Wow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

More photos


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet more photos.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh dear Bonnie, that sounds really nasty, arnica cream to the rescue for bruising.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The 16 yr old across the street has the piercing in her ear, for migraines and has had good luck with it so far.


It's called a Daithe piercing. My DDIL and a few cousins have one. After DDIL has her surgery she will get the other side done. All have had good success with the piercings.

If I could stand sleeping in the earrings I would try it. Had another migraine this evening. Better now, but went from headache to the whole left side of my face. Now just the top of my head and not too bad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Hello Grace. Meet your sister, also named Grace! I'm always black and blue from something or another. Touch wood, haven't fallen lately. Make the guys stop somewhere so you can get some Arnica. I hope you don't hurt much in the morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, photos.


Breathtaking! Buffalo are sure huge! I remember them from taking the kids to Mount Rushmore and Teddy Roosevelt's National park. Can't remember the name of it. Glad you had a good time and are safely home with no close encounters.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Terrific photos thanks for sharing. My brother lives by Glacier Park in Montana. They say the glaciers are melting so fast from Climate Change that they will be gone by 2030. Can you imagine? So, if you want to see them go sooner than later.
I love that river and would love to jump in right now!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kaye Jo I love the photos. So glad you had a safe and wonderful vacation. I am sure that David enjoyed getting out away from the highways. 

Bonnie...So sorry that you got hurt getting off from the bike.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet more. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I would have panicked just seeing them. They move fast and can kill quickly. I guess, I'm just afraid of lots.
> Glad you had a good time. Problem with vacations, you need to rest after.
> I hope Maria was Okay while you were gone. Praying for your son Kaye-Jo today.


Lol! They really don't want to mess with humans, unless they are sick or really really hungry, or has a cub with them, they would rather go the other way, but they are a bit terrifying, and I don't want one close enough to me to take offense for any reason and decide I'd make a tasty tidbit. I slept so many hours last night, but I really needed it. 
Yes, Marla was good, a friend checked on her and everything. 
Thank you, he seems to be doing well, I got another letter from him the other day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's fine by me...I'll volunteer as a stuffer as I doubt I'll make next year's KAP. We have a family reunion and 50th HS class reunion in June. It's a lot of driving with one in Arkansas and one in Iowa.


So Ohio is in the middle and on the way? lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Yellowstone trip sound wonderful. My friend Stephanie, worked at Yellowstone as a teenager.


That would be a great job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It didn't last long as DH was doing something in the kitchen and fell off the ladder. He's fine; but so true when he starts to fix something, he breaks something else.


Oh no!! Good that he's okay though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you are safely home- sounds like a great break! Did the car perform well?


Thank you, and yes, it was spectacular!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> A tool to make a cord or lace.
> Try this:
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/pin/217439488242285962/


Thank you Tami ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, no worries about any mixups, we all have them & it gets figured out.
> 
> I've never heard of a Lucet before but it's kind of like spool knitting but with only 2 pins instead of 4.
> 
> ...


Started with the laxatives last night I've now been trying to ignore the stomach cramps for the last hour think they are finally easing might try to go back to sleep


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, I'm glad your DH didn't hurt himself.
> 
> I got very close to some Canada geese today so will post the photo for the colors.


They are so pretty, there are always flocks and flocks when we go to Colorado, there were a lot in Yellowstone also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Finished the crochet tunic I have been making. I added some tiny silver beads to brighten the neckline and shell points around the bottom.
> The yarn is a deep blue black.


That's really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Only if no one is knocking on the door, wanting their turn or some advice or direction on the next meal in progress (only at home , of course). :sm22: :sm22: :sm24:
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty.


Thank you. It will be a good one for warmer days methinks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Started with the laxatives last night I've now been trying to ignore the stomach cramps for the last hour think they are finally easing might try to go back to sleep


Best wishes on the upcoming procedure, Sonja. My prayers for positive outcomes and recovery from all the prep for it.

Off to bed now; eyes are burning and it's been a long day for me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, nice outfit.
> KayeJo, agree, a hotel with room service a nice upgrade from camping.
> Praying for kids in Thailand.
> Knit an inch on socks so I could do eye of partridge heel, turn heel, and pick up stitches and decrease so I could do rest of sock at meeting tomorrow. Didn't crash until nearly 8 p.m. i was making Reaubens at 7:30p.m.


Yes, I think that in August, I'm going to reserve a night or two in Hot Springs, SD, maybe even a night or two in my favorite hotel in Lone Oak, Co and we can go to Pikes Peak and a few other places. 
I did yoga on the bridge at Hellroaring Creek, not the suspension bridge, but the wooden one over the creek where David was fishing. 
Reubens are always good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you. Just saw on news that a rescue attempt is imminent, with 18 divers ready to go into the cave. Hopefully they will be successful!


I'm hoping that they are very successful. We canceled our Dish TV since we only watch a few channels at this point, so I don't get the news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Glad that you had a good time and no close encounters with bears. I haven't tasted it yet. We were to open it tonight but I think DD2 forgot as I did. I'll let you know. You tell us about the huckleberry mead you bought. Sounds yummy.
> 
> Kathy


Yes, it was good but exhausting, David doesn't believe in a nice quiet vacation. lol
The Huckleberry Mead is not bad, it's a little dryer than I like, and not as sweet as one expects a mead to be, but not bad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

avery's team won theirs. --- sam



pacer said:


> How did the boys do with their tournaments?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry for your accident - hope it doesn't slow you down. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures kaye jo - - love the geese. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

terrific pictures kaye. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> More photos


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures - that is a different suspension bridge than i am used to. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And yet more photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is in the picture - i can't tell if it is you or david. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> And yet more. Lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't visit? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol! They really don't want to mess with humans, unless they are sick or really really hungry, or has a cub with them, they would rather go the other way, but they are a bit terrifying, and I don't want one close enough to me to take offense for any reason and decide I'd make a tasty tidbit. I slept so many hours last night, but I really needed it.
> Yes, Marla was good, a friend checked on her and everything.
> Thank you, he seems to be doing well, I got another letter from him the other day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So Ohio is in the middle and on the way? lolol


I'll be a little road weary, I fear.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Started with the laxatives last night I've now been trying to ignore the stomach cramps for the last hour think they are finally easing might try to go back to sleep


I hope you are able to sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes she was, they have her most Saturdays.... there havent been any dramas for a while which is great... :sm24:


Hopefully that will continue, that lady can be a menace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Could have been a lot worse. What was he doing up the ladder?
> 
> Apparently they recommend that no-one over the age of 50 climbs ladders. Not sure what you are meant to do if you have a job that involves climbing ladders.


Or changing light bulbs, getting the stuff on the top shelf of the cupboard... If I couldn't get on a ladder, I'd not accomplish a lot of things, and my sugar and flour containers are on top of the upper cabinets, so have to climb, I could just skip the ladder and use the counter though, wonder if they'd consider that more or less safe. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've gone to several activities where signs are posted saying "no pets" and they still bring them. I just don't get it.
> 
> My friend took Candy out for a walk this morning and a large dog came running after them - off leash. She was frightened and so was Candy. My friend had just been bitten by a friendly pet and was now afraid of dogs. Luckily another couple came along and caught the big dog and held on to it while Candy and friend returned home.


E got jumped on by a dog off the leash the other day (in an area where dogs had to be leashed) she was unharmed and the dog and owner quickly disappeared. Fortunately she doesn't seem any more frightened of them than before - in that she still loves to see them as long as they are safely behind a fence etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, photos.


I don't think hitting a bison (I assume thats what it is) would be too good for the car. Lovely photos. 
Looks like a interesting place to visit.
Different wildlife to what I would see if I was in our national parks!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, love your pics of Yellowstone.
Tami, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't stiffen up- sounds very uncomfortable for riding with.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, hope you get your hotel vacay. I’m hoping to spend a night or two in San Louis Obispo this summer. My niece owns a store there called The Junk Girls. She is so creative. They had a store in Cambria but moved to SLO in May.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I love the whole, cute, pink, romper set. Very nicely done. I envy the Mom that dresses her lass in that. It will surely be an heirloom besides.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got to start getting together the stuff for tomorrow's class. TTYL!


Hope the class goes well Gwen and you all have lots of fun


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, shoes a perfect finish for outfit!


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a lot of sewing over this weekend but finished only a few projects (have to do more cutting for linings, etc. but have to get space cleared off first). Several patchwork bags are ready for quilting and assembly. I have purposely avoided TV and news and am better for it. I was going to bake some muffins but too hot for the oven--we did get a brief rain shower and I'm hoping for more.
> 
> Sonja, the set turned out super cute (as always!).
> 
> Enjoyed all the pictures, too.


Thank you sorlenna , sounds like you had a busy weekend


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Well hello Grace ????joking aside do hope you are ok Bonnie got a feeling you are going to be a bit stiff and sore from that fall


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> And yet more. Lol


Wonderful pictures Kaye Jo, Yellowstone park is beautiful


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Best wishes on the upcoming procedure, Sonja. My prayers for positive outcomes and recovery from all the prep for it.
> 
> Off to bed now; eyes are burning and it's been a long day for me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy think I will be glad when it's tomorrow night ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


the shoes look perfect, they finish off the outfit nicely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Ouch! Hope you're not too technicoloured in the morning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, photos.


Beautiful photos KayeJo. I would love to visit Yellowstone one day but I think it's unlikely to happen!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And yet more photos.


Fantastic!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> E got jumped on by a dog off the leash the other day (in an area where dogs had to be leashed) she was unharmed and the dog and owner quickly disappeared. Fortunately she doesn't seem any more frightened of them than before - in that she still loves to see them as long as they are safely behind a fence etc.


Glad E wasn't hurt or frightened by the dog.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Ow, that does sound sore! Hope you're not too stiff this morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wow Gwen! You are one busy lady. I love both of those soaps, do they have a scent? I'm sure the craft sale will be a huge success and will lead on to greater things.


 :sm24: They look wonderful Gwen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


They are very cute...and well done on the laces. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> the shoes look perfect, they finish off the outfit nicely.


Thank you Angela


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get it right "who's who" It takes time. no offense intended. I might have to drop back, if I can't keep any of you straight.


It takes time to get us all sorted out to who is who... please dont drop back at all. We were all "new" at one time and understand how easy it is to mix us up. :sm17: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> E got jumped on by a dog off the leash the other day (in an area where dogs had to be leashed) she was unharmed and the dog and owner quickly disappeared. Fortunately she doesn't seem any more frightened of them than before - in that she still loves to see them as long as they are safely behind a fence etc.


Glad to hear that E is ok , the person whose dog it was should know better than to have it off the lead


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> They are very cute...and well done on the laces. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, I hope you were able to sleep and aren’t too sore when you awake. Sonja, hope all goes well today. Margaret, so sorry about the dog and E and hope there aren’t long term effects.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie that sounds painful. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, photos.


Thanks for sharing! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Started with the laxatives last night I've now been trying to ignore the stomach cramps for the last hour think they are finally easing might try to go back to sleep


I hope you managed to get more sleep. Good luck with the prep today and the procedure tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully that will continue, that lady can be a menace.


 :sm24: Correct....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> E got jumped on by a dog off the leash the other day (in an area where dogs had to be leashed) she was unharmed and the dog and owner quickly disappeared. Fortunately she doesn't seem any more frightened of them than before - in that she still loves to see them as long as they are safely behind a fence etc.


Aww poor little thing, glad it hasnt made her more frightened. Some people just dont care about having their dogs on a lead do they?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie, I hope you were able to sleep and aren't too sore when you awake. Sonja, hope all goes well today. Margaret, so sorry about the dog and E and hope there aren't long term effects.


Actual procedure is tomorrow , I've now got rid of the stomach cramps from the laxatives so feeling fine again , thank goodness


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Actual procedure is tomorrow , I've now got rid of the stomach cramps from the laxatives so feeling fine again , thank goodness


I'll be thinking about you, what time do you go?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I'll be thinking about you, what time do you go?


4pm tomorrow, already dreaming about what I can eat afterwards????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Great pics, KayeJo. 

Bonnie, hope you don’t get too sore. Sounds painful! The trouble is we just aren‘t wearing the bubble wrap when we need it????!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 4pm tomorrow, already dreaming about what I can eat afterwards????


Yep you will be hungry...lol. Here we get a nice cuppa (or 2) and a sandwich.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Finished 1st sock have about 3 inches 2 nd sock knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.

Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens, 

On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


Great that you had a good time with your sisters. And how exciting that one of them is getting married. Will you be going?
Not so good about being unwell though. Hope the BP settles quickly and the pain goes away for you. Time to rest again clearly- your body keeps talking to you and saying rest doesn't it? But then again the opportunities you get to go on these trips is a great one and supporting Bill is important so hard to know what you should do isn't it? And you can't not have your sisters when the chance arises.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Finished 1st sock have about 3 inches 2 nd sock knit.


That's good Joy , will you post a picture when finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


Congratulations to your sister Daralene hope she will be very happy
Glad you all had a great visit but sorry to hear you have a bout of neuralgia , I know how painful that can be, had it twice in my face and never ever want it again , do hope yours eases soon, 
The peace lillies sound wonderful , isn't it great when you get a surprise gift in the garden


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, hope you are feeling better soon. If the BP doesn’t come down you better get to the doctor . Congratulations to your sister

Margaret I’m glad E wasn’t hurt by the dog. Some people are very irresponsible 

Kaye, great photos, thanks for sharing

Sonja, hope you are all done & having your favourite supper by now.

I’m a little stiff but slept like the dead last night ãs I haven’t really slept great the last few nights. I guess it’s good I have extra padding as the bruise isn’t as bad as expected,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami ,


You are welcome.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, hope you are feeling better soon. If the BP doesn't come down you better get to the doctor . Congratulations to your sister
> 
> Margaret I'm glad E wasn't hurt by the dog. Some people are very irresponsible
> 
> ...


I wish ????don't get it done till tomorrow so must not think about food ????
Glad to hear that you got a good night's sleep


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Started with the laxatives last night I've now been trying to ignore the stomach cramps for the last hour think they are finally easing might try to go back to sleep


Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pearls Girls*, it is at a community center so various ages and it is more of a demonstration with each person adding in their own choice of essential oil for fragrance; I provide 3 choices; lavender, tea tree, and peppermint. I have them use mini aluminium loaf pans lined with freezer paper for their moulds as saponification in hot process is completed when it is poured into the mould. They take it home with instructions to unmold it in 12-24 hours and slice it. They can actually use it then or as I tell them to let it continue to harden so it lasts longer when used. I put together a 16-page booklet with recipe directions, safety precautions, tips, and resources for each participant. The class size is limited to 8-10 so it should be a pretty relaxed atmosphere. I don't know exactly how many will be there tonight but there is a minimum requirement of 3. I have seriously considered teaching it here at home and may move in that direction. I usually make the soap out on my covered deck area but DH is going to help me move everything (tables & storage units) to our glassed-in porch. It is heated & cooled so I could do it year round. If I did it at home I could also do cold process and the people could return the next day or so to unmould and take it home to continue to saponify. Just something to think about. Who knows where my adventures/hobbies will take me! About 20 years ago I actually sold my soaps wholesale to a few businesses but really don't want to do that again.

quote=Pearls Girls]Where do you have your classes? At your home? At a senior Center?
Does everyone make several? Or 1 kind only? Do they get to choose the mold? or share a mold?
Just curious as I've only made it with 20+ kids at a time at Summer History Camp many years in a row. They took it home to saponify.[/quote]


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> avery's team won theirs. --- sam


So did Damien's. They are 19-1 for the season! Now for county and regional championships! They played the same team they were playing when Damien fractured his thumb. I think no one is going to want to play this team anymore! One of the boys on the other team caught a ball in the face in the outfield. Amber said her stomach rolled the whole time the boy was attended to. Poor kid. Went to his knees, but no farther. Squad was called. No signs of concussion, but the nose was possibly broken. Whew! Our boys were their usual respectful young men. As soon as he was hit, and it was seen, our boys took a knee. A note for those who may not realize, when our boys take a knee, it is not like the NFL football players. They do it, to show respect for a downed fellow player. And they stay down until they know the player is ok or is helped from the field and play can resume.

I am catching up quick, after paying insurance, before loading the RV, while DH catches a nap. I will still be around, will have access, so you won't miss me too much!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love your pics of Yellowstone.
> Tami, healing energy sent your way.


Much better today, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Oh, that sounds sore!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad E wasn't hurt or frightened by the dog.


Ditto


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, photos.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> More photos


Gorgeous scenery. Is that lavender your DH is looking at?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Grace...I mean Bonnie! That sounds painful and sure hope you didn't crack any ribs! Get out that arnica gel to ease the bruising! Hope the skinned arm won't be too uncomfortable too! By the way....I should have been named Grace too! LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


I'm glad you had a nice visit with your sisters. Congratulations to the sister getting married! So sorry to hear you are in pain. Gentle hugs, and prayers you are soon feeling good again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How beautiful that part of our country that is! Another virtual vaca for me; thank you KayeJo!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> avery's team won theirs. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your migraine is better Tami. If you have any peppermint EO try sniffing it. Supposedly it helps relieve migraines (so I've been told).


tami_ohio said:


> It's called a Daithe piercing. My DDIL and a few cousins have one. After DDIL has her surgery she will get the other side done. All have had good success with the piercings.
> 
> If I could stand sleeping in the earrings I would try it. Had another migraine this evening. Better now, but went from headache to the whole left side of my face. Now just the top of my head and not too bad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> E got jumped on by a dog off the leash the other day (in an area where dogs had to be leashed) she was unharmed and the dog and owner quickly disappeared. Fortunately she doesn't seem any more frightened of them than before - in that she still loves to see them as long as they are safely behind a fence etc.


I'm glad she wasn't hurt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


Those are awesome!!! Love the new tree of life mold!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pearls Girls*, it is at a community center so various ages and it is more of a demonstration with each person adding in their own choice of essential oil for fragrance; I provide 3 choices; lavender, tea tree, and peppermint. I have them use mini aluminium loaf pans lined with freezer paper for their moulds as saponification in hot process is completed when it is poured into the mould. They take it home with instructions to unmold it in 12-24 hours and slice it. They can actually use it then or as I tell them to let it continue to harden so it lasts longer when used. I put together a 16-page booklet with recipe directions, safety precautions, tips, and resources for each participant. The class size is limited to 8-10 so it should be a pretty relaxed atmosphere. I don't know exactly how many will be there tonight but there is a minimum requirement of 3. I have seriously considered teaching it here at home and may move in that direction. I usually make the soap out on my covered deck area but DH is going to help me move everything (tables & storage units) to our glassed-in porch. It is heated & cooled so I could do it year round. If I did it at home I could also do cold process and the people could return the next day or so to unmould and take it home to continue to saponify. Just something to think about. Who knows where my adventures/hobbies will take me! About 20 years ago I actually sold my soaps wholesale to a few businesses but really don't want to do that again.
> 
> quote=Pearls Girls]Where do you have your classes? At your home? At a senior Center?
> Does everyone make several? Or 1 kind only? Do they get to choose the mold? or share a mold?
> Just curious as I've only made it with 20+ kids at a time at Summer History Camp many years in a row. They took it home to saponify.


[/quote]

I hope you had a good turn out for your class! I would love to take it. We could trade soap class for a basket class! Oh well, one of these years.......

As for the classes in your home, you might want to check with your insurance company first. See what kind of liability it would be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished the little shoes, saw a way to make a small crochet like I cord on FB so that's how I made the lace


Adorable!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 4pm tomorrow, already dreaming about what I can eat afterwards????


That is really late in the day. I'm sure you'll be starving by then.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did david get any fishing in while at yellowstone? --- sam


Oh yes!!! He caught quite few, but they were thrown back, I'll post some photos later of those, I didn't get pictures of all of them, but he did quite well with both the fly rod and spinning rod.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope your migraine is better Tami. If you have any peppermint EO try sniffing it. Supposedly it helps relieve migraines (so I've been told).


Much better, thank you. I do have some peppermint EO that I use in the bathroom to keep the spiders out. I need to refresh it, as I am getting spiders again. I will try to remember to try it for headaches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We get flocks of the Canadian geese in the field across from our house when they are migrating. The also nest in the small pond just down the road from us. Beautiful birds IMHO.


Poledra65 said:


> They are so pretty, there are always flocks and flocks when we go to Colorado, there were a lot in Yellowstone also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to get it right "who's who" It takes time. no offense intended. I might have to drop back, if I can't keep any of you straight.


Don't worry, no one gets offended here when mix ups happen, just one big happy family, and we are a bit confusing for a while. :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


I'm glad that you were feeling well when your sisters visited. Where is your sister getting married?

So sorry about the neuralgia. I hope you can see t he doctor soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Now that I'm caught up, it's time to get moving. DH is still sleeping, my bills are paid, and I need to get some things taken out to the RV. Not much to take this trip. Some food, and the rabbits parafenalia. The worst of that is carrying out their smaller house. We had been leaving it in, but needed to take it to DD's the last time we went so she could bunny sit. 

Need to find some breakfast, too. Oh, and do a few dishes. Should have done them last night, but just didn't feel like it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I am impressed with your teaching skill and ability to put together 15 page book! Wish I was closer, would love to take class.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope your schedule allows for at least a week of rest and doc can help. Hugs. Sounds so painful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks really nice. What does it smell like? I have a silly question. Do you spray your moods so they come out or does it just come out easy?
> 
> I'm sure all will sell well at the craft sale


LOL!! Hopefully her moods come out naturally, interesting idea to spray them though, if it is a good mood you could share it around with people. :sm23: 
Sorry Bonnie, couldn't resist! 
They are nice though, aren't they?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, where are you going in RV?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is okay if you sometimes get people confused. Some people keep a notepad next to the computer so they can remember what and who they want to comment on. I believe June use to do that. Sadly she has passed away but some of us continue to keep in contact with her sister and daughter. We love to hear from you so don't drop back. We would be concerned about you if you weren't commenting with us.


That's why I comment so much, I never remember to take notes, which I should do, as soon as a thought hits my brain, it's gone, if I don't respond fairly quickly. :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Rookie* Well if I am able to go to the next KAP perhaps I could pick you up and return you if you aren't too far off my route from GA to OH. 
I'd just have to spend the night at your place going and coming!


RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be a little road weary, I fear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is terrible especially for a young child! Thank goodness she wasn't harmed! I just don't understand folks that don't follow the rules concerning keeping their dogs on a leash in areas that they should be leashed!


darowil said:


> E got jumped on by a dog off the leash the other day (in an area where dogs had to be leashed) she was unharmed and the dog and owner quickly disappeared. Fortunately she doesn't seem any more frightened of them than before - in that she still loves to see them as long as they are safely behind a fence etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've gone to several activities where signs are posted saying "no pets" and they still bring them. I just don't get it.
> 
> My friend took Candy out for a walk this morning and a large dog came running after them - off leash. She was frightened and so was Candy. My friend had just been bitten by a friendly pet and was now afraid of dogs. Luckily another couple came along and caught the big dog and held on to it while Candy and friend returned home.


I'm glad that that ended better than it could have.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Guess I'll have to stay up for 11p.m. News to find out more about Thailand Soccer team & coach. Thailand seems to have lots of accidents. 2 boats today crashed into each other 51 dead, some lost etc.


So sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be thinking of you as you have this procedure. Will you get results before you go home or will they wait a day or so? 


Swedenme said:


> 4pm tomorrow, already dreaming about what I can eat afterwards????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I did a lot of sewing over this weekend but finished only a few projects (have to do more cutting for linings, etc. but have to get space cleared off first). Several patchwork bags are ready for quilting and assembly. I have purposely avoided TV and news and am better for it. I was going to bake some muffins but too hot for the oven--we did get a brief rain shower and I'm hoping for more.
> 
> Sonja, the set turned out super cute (as always!).
> 
> Enjoyed all the pictures, too.


You are really kicking out the sewing, I wish I was that prolific, it took me 3 hours to mend 2 pair of jeans and 2 tee shirts. :sm12:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Jeanette, wishing you a very Happy Birthday and lots more to come.


And from me! Have to run again....I'm going to be extremely thankful for the summaries!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene sorry to hear about the post herpetic neuralgia flare up. Hope you are feeling better now. Was the raised BP due to the flare up? 
Keeping you in prayer.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


 :sm23: 
But it was crazy, the bear was probably a at least a half mile away, across the Nez Pierce, he'd have had to come quite a ways to get to us, but he heard the bells, stood up on his hind legs to see, got the scent and went the other way, fairly quickly, we just made sure he wasn't coming around to see us. Just a tad scary, to say the least, but I was more worried about black bears, since they are the more curious of the two, and like to check things out and see what's going on, the little trouble makers. The rangers and staff say that the Grizzley's will just wander through the campground, not causing any ruckus or trouble, but the black bears will be on the picnic tables and trying to rummage through things, they tell you that if you spill food on yourself, don't have that item of clothing in the tent, the bears will try to investigate. 
We didn't hear the bear alarm at all this year, last year it went off twice I think, so no bears in camp while we were there this year, but the night before we got there, they had a Grizzley and a couple blacks wander through. :sm06:

OUCH!! I hope you have arnica with you, and hopefully you won't be too sore tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> The sun in the trees almost looks like fire. . .


It was setting, and yes, it really does. It was beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's called a Daithe piercing. My DDIL and a few cousins have one. After DDIL has her surgery she will get the other side done. All have had good success with the piercings.
> 
> If I could stand sleeping in the earrings I would try it. Had another migraine this evening. Better now, but went from headache to the whole left side of my face. Now just the top of my head and not too bad.


Lib got just a little hoop, so it doesn't stick out at all, so hopefully no pressure when she sleeps, I barely even saw it at first, she had to point it out. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh would I love to do a basket class from you! You know you are always welcome to come visit me! Yes, I thought about contacting insurance company IF I do them. Technically, our property is zoned commercial, though DH's family was *never* informed it had been changed back in the 60s and being able to live here was grandfathered in so to speak. I did for a short time run a business out of the house and it was not a problem.


tami_ohio said:


> I hope you had a good turn out for your class! I would love to take it. We could trade soap class for a basket class! Oh well, one of these years.......
> 
> As for the classes in your home, you might want to check with your insurance company first. See what kind of liability it would be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Breathtaking! Buffalo are sure huge! I remember them from taking the kids to Mount Rushmore and Teddy Roosevelt's National park. Can't remember the name of it. Glad you had a good time and are safely home with no close encounters.


Yes they are, he was a young one I think, but we have seen some giants, I'd not want to tangle with one that was intent on damage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I am so like that too! I've tried taking notes but just not gonna happen consistently. LOLOL


Poledra65 said:


> That's why I comment so much, I never remember to take notes, which I should do, as soon as a thought hits my brain, it's gone, if I don't respond fairly quickly. :sm12:


.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Terrific photos thanks for sharing. My brother lives by Glacier Park in Montana. They say the glaciers are melting so fast from Climate Change that they will be gone by 2030. Can you imagine? So, if you want to see them go sooner than later.
> I love that river and would love to jump in right now!


Lol! It would be really really cold, but it was pretty. 
It is so sad to think of all the glaciers that are receding and melting, the ones in Alaska are doing the same, you can't see the Portage Glacier from the road anymore, you have to drive in to see it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kaye Jo I love the photos. So glad you had a safe and wonderful vacation. I am sure that David enjoyed getting out away from the highways.
> 
> Bonnie...So sorry that you got hurt getting off from the bike.


He did, I don't know who was more bummed that he had to go back to work today, he or the dogs. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Started with the laxatives last night I've now been trying to ignore the stomach cramps for the last hour think they are finally easing might try to go back to sleep


I hope it gets better and that you got some rest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures - that is a different suspension bridge than i am used to. --- sam


It wasn't what we expected either, but about halfway across, you could feel it move, walking back across it, I got a bit motion sick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is in the picture - i can't tell if it is you or david. --- sam


David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you don't visit? --- sam


LOL!! Oh we have a coffee clache every so often. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be a little road weary, I fear.


I totally understand that, but bummer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


Hope you feel better and out of pain very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't think hitting a bison (I assume thats what it is) would be too good for the car. Lovely photos.
> Looks like a interesting place to visit.
> Different wildlife to what I would see if I was in our national parks!


I think that the bison would totally win the battle. lol
It really is diverse. 
l


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, hope you get your hotel vacay. I'm hoping to spend a night or two in San Louis Obispo this summer. My niece owns a store there called The Junk Girls. She is so creative. They had a store in Cambria but moved to SLO in May.


Thank you. 
That sounds fun, I remember when I took Christopher to Disney Land, many moons ago, on the bus that took us to the zoo or somewhere, went through SLO and said it was one of the most active towns in California, that the people were some of the healthiest in the US.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Actual procedure is tomorrow , I've now got rid of the stomach cramps from the laxatives so feeling fine again , thank goodness


My feeling is that the prep is worse than the procedure. Good luck for the next few days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


Hugs, glad you called the doctor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww poor little thing, glad it hasnt made her more frightened. Some people just dont care about having their dogs on a lead do they?


That could have been awful, thankfully Marla's sister is back to flying passenger planes internationally again, but it could have ended her career, and she's a lot bigger than poor little E.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will be thinking of you as you have this procedure. Will you get results before you go home or will they wait a day or so?


I will get told the results before I go home


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> But it was crazy, the bear was probably a at least a half mile away, across the Nez Pierce, he'd have had to come quite a ways to get to us, but he heard the bells, stood up on his hind legs to see, got the scent and went the other way, fairly quickly, we just made sure he wasn't coming around to see us. Just a tad scary, to say the least, but I was more worried about black bears, since they are the more curious of the two, and like to check things out and see what's going on, the little trouble makers. The rangers and staff say that the Grizzley's will just wander through the campground, not causing any ruckus or trouble, but the black bears will be on the picnic tables and trying to rummage through things, they tell you that if you spill food on yourself, don't have that item of clothing in the tent, the bears will try to investigate.
> We didn't hear the bear alarm at all this year, last year it went off twice I think, so no bears in camp while we were there this year, but the night before we got there, they had a Grizzley and a couple blacks wander through. :sm06:
> 
> OUCH!! I hope you have arnica with you, and hopefully you won't be too sore tomorrow.


OMG thinking of bears in the campsite I don't think I'd be able to sleep at all! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Rookie* Well if I am able to go to the next KAP perhaps I could pick you up and return you if you aren't too far off my route from GA to OH.
> I'd just have to spend the night at your place going and coming!


That would work for me!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I totally understand that, but bummer.


Your trip is a long one too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's why I comment so much, I never remember to take notes, which I should do, as soon as a thought hits my brain, it's gone, if I don't respond fairly quickly. :sm12:


I often think I've commented on someone's photos or work when what I've actually done is note it in the summary! :sm16: :sm09: (Apologies now to those I think I've commented on, but hadn't!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That could have been awful, thankfully Marla's sister is back to flying passenger planes internationally again, but it could have ended her career, and she's a lot bigger than poor little E.


That's good to get such a positive update on her. I'm sure she still has nightmares.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another beautiful day here (that must be about 3 weeks without rain.....something of a record here!) and I'm enjoying it in the garden again. I should really be thinking about packing (well, that's what I am doing, thinking about it!) as DH and I, and another couple, are off on a river cruise down the Rhine. We fly to Basle (Switzerland) on Friday then have a week cruising down to Amsterdam. Can't remember where all we stop, but I know Cologne is one of them. I'm really looking forward to it and I will take photos for you all. Thanks again to Julie who will do the summary whilst I'm away.

Also just heard that another 4 boys are out of the caves in Thailand, so hopefully they will get the last 4 and their coach out soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> But it was crazy, the bear was probably a at least a half mile away, across the Nez Pierce, he'd have had to come quite a ways to get to us, but he heard the bells, stood up on his hind legs to see, got the scent and went the other way, fairly quickly, we just made sure he wasn't coming around to see us. Just a tad scary, to say the least, but I was more worried about black bears, since they are the more curious of the two, and like to check things out and see what's going on, the little trouble makers. The rangers and staff say that the Grizzley's will just wander through the campground, not causing any ruckus or trouble, but the black bears will be on the picnic tables and trying to rummage through things, they tell you that if you spill food on yourself, don't have that item of clothing in the tent, the bears will try to investigate.
> We didn't hear the bear alarm at all this year, last year it went off twice I think, so no bears in camp while we were there this year, but the night before we got there, they had a Grizzley and a couple blacks wander through. :sm06:
> 
> OUCH!! I hope you have arnica with you, and hopefully you won't be too sore tomorrow.


Thanks for posting your photos. I'm so sorry that we never made it to Yellowstone. We got as far as Helena, Montana, before returning home. That year, we travelled 5,000 miles across your beautiful country. There are still a few States we didn't visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


That's lovely, Gwen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, sounds like a lovely cruise. Enjoy, awaiting pics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The painter is here today and will be for the next week. All my knick knacks, china and glassware are all over the place - in the bath tub, closets. I'll be glad when it's done and I can get back to normal. At least, I'll be able to clean everything before being put back.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kate, your river cruise sounds wonderful!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We get flocks of the Canadian geese in the field across from our house when they are migrating. The also nest in the small pond just down the road from us. Beautiful birds IMHO.


Beautiful birds, but sadly, have become a bit of a pest in England.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> I cannot believe it! Twice I have written a long post only to have both disappear into the ether. Maybe 3rd time lucky? Can I remember what I was saying in those previous posts?
> 
> I remember starting by thanking the summary ladies for keeping me in touch with the main news. When you have been away as long as I have, the summaries are a godsend for finding out what has been happening.
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you. Your beautiful photos of Australian landscape are worthy of a travel brochure. They definitely say "Aus" to me! Thanks for sharing them. 
I hope you are not suffering with the tummy issues now, and that all tests are satisfactory. Not much fun, eh? Best wishes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


Afghan looks lovely Gwen , well done on the soap purchase


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I will get told the results before I go home


That's good. Make sure you have someone with you or you may not remember what you have been told. The sedation does weird things to your brain!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just unmolded these. Yes, I am knitting & crocheting too but trying to get a lot of this made for craft sale and since it is cold process it has to cure 4-6 weeks so must get it made up now. I used what is called a hanger swirl tool on the tri-colored soap and a new mold on the second.


These look great. Love the new mold


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, have you heard how you know if the tourists carry bear bells? They find them in the bear poop????????
> 
> Sam & Gwen, I wonder if I will ever learn to proof read.
> 
> ...


Ooh Grace, you need to get the KTP bubble wrap out! I hope your damage isn't too painful, and bet it's coming up lovely shades of purple bruise.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another beautiful day here (that must be about 3 weeks without rain.....something of a record here!) and I'm enjoying it in the garden again. I should really be thinking about packing (well, that's what I am doing, thinking about it!) as DH and I, and another couple, are off on a river cruise down the Rhine. We fly to Basle (Switzerland) on Friday then have a week cruising down to Amsterdam. Can't remember where all we stop, but I know Cologne is one of them. I'm really looking forward to it and I will take photos for you all. Thanks again to Julie who will do the summary whilst I'm away.
> 
> Also just heard that another 4 boys are out of the caves in Thailand, so hopefully they will get the last 4 and their coach out soon.


Enjoy your cruise. If they're having the same weather that we're having it will be perfect on the river.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a blessing in disguise. hope you feel fine until it is all over tomorrow and then feel even better. the sons should take you out to dinner. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Actual procedure is tomorrow , I've now got rid of the stomach cramps from the laxatives so feeling fine again , thank goodness


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful birds, but sadly, have become a bit of a pest in England.


Ditto on that re Canada geese. We saw lots of them in the red zone in Christchurch. They were in the area where the land was cleared after the quakes, cordoned off and called red zone. They are a pest and have to be culled in shooting season as they eat crops on farms down South Island.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you have kept them and eaten them? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes!!! He caught quite few, but they were thrown back, I'll post some photos later of those, I didn't get pictures of all of them, but he did quite well with both the fly rod and spinning rod.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but boy do they poop a lot. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We get flocks of the Canadian geese in the field across from our house when they are migrating. The also nest in the small pond just down the road from us. Beautiful birds IMHO.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking afghan gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well good - it really wouldn't be KAP without both of you, --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That would work for me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't remember what happened to Marla's sister - dog attack? yes it was - did they ever find the dog? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to get such a positive update on her. I'm sure she still has nightmares.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take lots of pictures. they are advertising the river cruising on television here. it looks so fun. lucky you. --- sam



KateB said:


> Another beautiful day here (that must be about 3 weeks without rain.....something of a record here!) and I'm enjoying it in the garden again. I should really be thinking about packing (well, that's what I am doing, thinking about it!) as DH and I, and another couple, are off on a river cruise down the Rhine. We fly to Basle (Switzerland) on Friday then have a week cruising down to Amsterdam. Can't remember where all we stop, but I know Cologne is one of them. I'm really looking forward to it and I will take photos for you all. Thanks again to Julie who will do the summary whilst I'm away.
> 
> Also just heard that another 4 boys are out of the caves in Thailand, so hopefully they will get the last 4 and their coach out soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Able to do about 20 min yoga, cleaned 1 drawer in fridge, played and oiled my dulcimer, swept living room, knit on sock and meditated 30 min. Good day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pearl, no worries about any mixups, we all have them & it gets figured out.
> 
> I've never heard of a Lucet before but it's kind of like spool knitting but with only 2 pins instead of 4.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie- the meds doctor has put me on do seem to be helping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kaye Jo I love the photos. So glad you had a safe and wonderful vacation. I am sure that David enjoyed getting out away from the highways.
> 
> Bonnie...So sorry that you got hurt getting off from the bike.


Echoing Mary's comments (am trying to knit as I catch up!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Great that you had a good time with your sisters. And how exciting that one of them is getting married. Will you be going?
> Not so good about being unwell though. Hope the BP settles quickly and the pain goes away for you. Time to rest again clearly- your body keeps talking to you and saying rest doesn't it? But then again the opportunities you get to go on these trips is a great one and supporting Bill is important so hard to know what you should do isn't it? And you can't not have your sisters when the chance arises.


You are so right. You described it perfectly. If only I could just be these places and not have to go through what it takes to get there and back. I've missed out on some trips due to finances. We have to pay my way, but it sure is worth it to him to share it with me and for me too, but my body doesn't like it. Today we have our DGS#2 for a few hours. He has a rehearsal on this side of town and he is Romeo. He is the only boy and the rest of the cast is all girls. DIL said he is a little unsure of himself but that it helps that the girls are cute.

One day while my sisters were here, the first day after we had an outing I literally felt like I couldn't move, but I must say, my spirits sure were lifted, and move....I did. I will be going to Sis's wedding. There will be 3 weddings (2 nieces and my sister) coming up in OHIO. One is down near Columbus, so about 7 hrs away. YIKES....No rest for the wicked. Don't know if we can get to all 3. I know there is a baby about to be born and 3 high school-graduation parties, which I've missed. Just can't do it all. The one party my nephew turned up said hello and they didn't see him the rest of the party, so I don't feel badly about that one. So rude.

I've done pretty good today with pain. Went and checked my BP at the grocery store and my BP was normal. They told me to bring my monitor in and they will show me what I am doing wrong or let me know it isn't working. Phew. Last night it showed 200/I forget the bottom part but way higher than normal...like 95. That sure was a relief. Figured I would check it again somewhere else before calling the doctor. Thank goodness. Maybe it was just extra high because of the pain at the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! It would be really really cold, but it was pretty.
> It is so sad to think of all the glaciers that are receding and melting, the ones in Alaska are doing the same, you can't see the Portage Glacier from the road anymore, you have to drive in to see it.


Happening to our Glaciers too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you had a good turn out for your class! I would love to take it. We could trade soap class for a basket class! Oh well, one of these years.......
> 
> As for the classes in your home, you might want to check with your insurance company first. See what kind of liability it would be.


I agree. You do not want Liability issues. 
I'd be willing to trade a stay in Vacationland Maine, for soap making classes.
I have a bed & breakfast. . .LOL. . . It is all make your own, Maine is a very wonderful place.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Now that I'm caught up, it's time to get moving. DH is still sleeping, my bills are paid, and I need to get some things taken out to the RV. Not much to take this trip. Some food, and the rabbits parafenalia. The worst of that is carrying out their smaller house. We had been leaving it in, but needed to take it to DD's the last time we went so she could bunny sit.
> 
> Need to find some breakfast, too. Oh, and do a few dishes. Should have done them last night, but just didn't feel like it.


You have company. . Sometimes, I just don't feel like it either. I think I'm becoming lazy but, I'm not.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would work for me!


Does that go for me also??? Ha,Ha.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. My sisters and I had a great visit. So nice to have time with them. I might be repeating that, not sure. It was so hot while they were here but more seasonable now. My sister broke the news that she will be getting married in October. I am so happy for her.
> 
> Having a bout with post herpetic neuralgia from shingles. So glad it didn't happen while sisters were here but I might be worn out after the trip, being sick, and company. Takes me by surprise and happened at the Farmer's Market. I had to turn away from the farmer and just look at DH till the pain stopped. Perhaps the farmer thought I was consulting DH. :sm23: Hard not to cry out when it takes you by surprise. Sometimes it isn't as bad and sometimes it is worse. This time it is bad enough that I have felt a little sick to my tummy from the pain. Went on a med once to help and it did really help but had a terrible reaction to it after being on it for a long time. Going to just rest and hope that will help my body get back to where it should be. Took my blood pressure and I won't even tell you how high it was but I'm going to call the doctor when the office opens,
> 
> On to better things. Gorgeous looking day today with a slight breeze. Not sure how hot it will be but thermometer on the deck said 100F already. It is in direct sun so shows higher. I'll probably be inside all day anyway. Found out the flowers in my garden that I didn't plan are peace lilies. I love that and don't even know how I got them. Perhaps a squirrel buried a bulb from somewhere else and planned on eating it but now it has spread and I have a lot. Love them and the deer haven't eaten them. Each bloom is bigger than my hand. Hugs to all.


CONGRATULATIONS on your sister's upcoming nuptials, how exciting. 
I sure hope you start to feel better, the pain and the blood pressure. Wonder if the blood pressure is from the pain. 
HUGS~~


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pearls Girls*, it is at a community center so various ages and it is more of a demonstration with each person adding in their own choice of essential oil for fragrance; I provide 3 choices; lavender, tea tree, and peppermint. I have them use mini aluminium loaf pans lined with freezer paper for their moulds as saponification in hot process is completed when it is poured into the mould. They take it home with instructions to unmold it in 12-24 hours and slice it. They can actually use it then or as I tell them to let it continue to harden so it lasts longer when used. I put together a 16-page booklet with recipe directions, safety precautions, tips, and resources for each participant. The class size is limited to 8-10 so it should be a pretty relaxed atmosphere. I don't know exactly how many will be there tonight but there is a minimum requirement of 3. I have seriously considered teaching it here at home and may move in that direction. I usually make the soap out on my covered deck area but DH is going to help me move everything (tables & storage units) to our glassed-in porch. It is heated & cooled so I could do it year round. If I did it at home I could also do cold process and the people could return the next day or so to unmould and take it home to continue to saponify. Just something to think about. Who knows where my adventures/hobbies will take me! About 20 years ago I actually sold my soaps wholesale to a few businesses but really don't want to do that again.
> 
> quote=Pearls Girls]Where do you have your classes? At your home? At a senior Center?
> Does everyone make several? Or 1 kind only? Do they get to choose the mold? or share a mold?
> Just curious as I've only made it with 20+ kids at a time at Summer History Camp many years in a row. They took it home to saponify.


[/quote]

Wow! You certainly did some serious prep for that class, it sounds wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So did Damien's. They are 19-1 for the season! Now for county and regional championships! They played the same team they were playing when Damien fractured his thumb. I think no one is going to want to play this team anymore! One of the boys on the other team caught a ball in the face in the outfield. Amber said her stomach rolled the whole time the boy was attended to. Poor kid. Went to his knees, but no farther. Squad was called. No signs of concussion, but the nose was possibly broken. Whew! Our boys were their usual respectful young men. As soon as he was hit, and it was seen, our boys took a knee. A note for those who may not realize, when our boys take a knee, it is not like the NFL football players. They do it, to show respect for a downed fellow player. And they stay down until they know the player is ok or is helped from the field and play can resume.
> 
> I am catching up quick, after paying insurance, before loading the RV, while DH catches a nap. I will still be around, will have access, so you won't miss me too much!


Sad thing is, pro sports used to take a knee, like we all did as kids, but now days, I don't see it happen at all, except when someone's be a dufus, thinking he is proving something, for lack of a better expression.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gorgeous scenery. Is that lavender your DH is looking at?


I think it's a lupine of some sort.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How beautiful that part of our country that is! Another virtual vaca for me; thank you KayeJo!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I am so like that too! I've tried taking notes but just not gonna happen consistently. LOLOL
> .[/quote
> Right, too many other things going on when I'm catching up, like knitting and watching tv or listening to David on the phone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


That is so pretty!
Oooh! Congrats on the soap sale! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> OMG thinking of bears in the campsite I don't think I'd be able to sleep at all! :sm06: :sm09:


LOL!! My thoughts are as long as I'm asleep when it decides to eat me, I'll never know. :sm23: 
It'd just better finish the job if it starts it. :sm06: 
But really, they don't bother the tents or anything, but you aren't allowed to leave pets in a tent, only in hard sided trailers or RV's, and they aren't allowed more than 100 ft off the road. 
David said a bear would mistake Ryssa as a cub, I told him that poor little Gizmo's head would explode if he ever saw a bear or bison, he has enough trouble with big dogs like the neighbors labradoodle or the St. Bernard a street over. lolol :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your trip is a long one too!


But we get to stop in the Amana Colonies and get ice cream on the way. :sm23: Priorities after all. lolol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, vacay in Maine sounds great if you can manage. 
Yippee! Wow! OMG! I water jogged 20 miniutes! Then went right home and to bed. But it felt wonderful and I sang to myself whole time so wasn’t overdoing. As it is 1110 F with 10% humidity the pool felt chilly at first but the nice part is cool stays for awhile even when you are home.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Those soap making classes sound wonderful. You do a lot of work to put it together. It shows how much you love your craft. "Dove" comes with a lotion in it, that is why dermatologists recommend it. Is it possible to hand make soap like that??? You have a lot of get up and go girl. I'm impressed. Does your DH help or have a different hobby to take to the craft shows? You gave a very good description of your class. You could teach adult Ed here at local H.S..Can you where you are?. Lots of folks ply their arts here in the evening when school is in session.
I have learned, silver smithing, Batik, Doodling, sewing, welding sculptures, crow carving, Puffin Carving, Chair caning. rug braiding, etc. No soap classes available.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, pain can cause blood pressure to raise.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


It is beautiful. So glad you sold some of your soap and doing a variety of crafts. That is probably better on your hands. Enjoy teaching your class.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you tour? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> But we get to stop in the Amana Colonies and get ice cream on the way. :sm23: Priorities after all. lolol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Does that go for me also??? Ha,Ha.


Sure, you're welcome anytime. I'll figure out a way to get Puplover and Dreamweaver in on the trip too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> 4pm tomorrow, already dreaming about what I can eat afterwards????


That sure is a long time to go without food. I have mine scheduled for October but I have to be there at 7 AM so I can get it done early in the morning which really is not too early for me. I do have to wake up at 2 AM to do the final prep though. I will worry about that later. I have my mammogram this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to get such a positive update on her. I'm sure she still has nightmares.


Yes, it's amazing, considering that they didn't think she'd be able too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for posting your photos. I'm so sorry that we never made it to Yellowstone. We got as far as Helena, Montana, before returning home. That year, we travelled 5,000 miles across your beautiful country. There are still a few States we didn't visit.


That's a lot of miles. David and I are looking at the Grand Canyon for next year, with maybe a side trip to Vegas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope your migraine is better Tami. If you have any peppermint EO try sniffing it. Supposedly it helps relieve migraines (so I've been told).


I use Mint oil all the time, it really works


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> That sure is a long time to go without food. I have mine scheduled for October but I have to be there at 7 AM so I can get it done early in the morning which really is not too early for me. I do have to wake up at 2 AM to do the final prep though. I will worry about that later. I have my mammogram this week.


Best wishes for a good outcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> could you have kept them and eaten them? --- sam


Only certain ones, all cutthroat trout have to be thrown back, so just depends on what you catch, but he couldn't have kept the ones he caught on the Nez Pierce or Hellroaring Creeks, as it we were so far in that they'd have drawn bears to us and also deteriorated before we could get them back to camp.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can't remember what happened to Marla's sister - dog attack? yes it was - did they ever find the dog? --- sam


No, they never did find the lady or dog.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Able to do about 20 min yoga, cleaned 1 drawer in fridge, played and oiled my dulcimer, swept living room, knit on sock and meditated 30 min. Good day.


That's really good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are so right. You described it perfectly. If only I could just be these places and not have to go through what it takes to get there and back. I've missed out on some trips due to finances. We have to pay my way, but it sure is worth it to him to share it with me and for me too, but my body doesn't like it. Today we have our DGS#2 for a few hours. He has a rehearsal on this side of town and he is Romeo. He is the only boy and the rest of the cast is all girls. DIL said he is a little unsure of himself but that it helps that the girls are cute.
> 
> One day while my sisters were here, the first day after we had an outing I literally felt like I couldn't move, but I must say, my spirits sure were lifted, and move....I did. I will be going to Sis's wedding. There will be 3 weddings (2 nieces and my sister) coming up in OHIO. One is down near Columbus, so about 7 hrs away. YIKES....No rest for the wicked. Don't know if we can get to all 3. I know there is a baby about to be born and 3 high school-graduation parties, which I've missed. Just can't do it all. The one party my nephew turned up said hello and they didn't see him the rest of the party, so I don't feel badly about that one. So rude.
> 
> I've done pretty good today with pain. Went and checked my BP at the grocery store and my BP was normal. They told me to bring my monitor in and they will show me what I am doing wrong or let me know it isn't working. Phew. Last night it showed 200/I forget the bottom part but way higher than normal...like 95. That sure was a relief. Figured I would check it again somewhere else before calling the doctor. Thank goodness. Maybe it was just extra high because of the pain at the time.


Glad that your BP was back down when you checked it. That's a lot of celebrations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happening to our Glaciers too.


Scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, vacay in Maine sounds great if you can manage.
> Yippee! Wow! OMG! I water jogged 20 miniutes! Then went right home and to bed. But it felt wonderful and I sang to myself whole time so wasn't overdoing. As it is 1110 F with 10% humidity the pool felt chilly at first but the nice part is cool stays for awhile even when you are home.


That's awfully hot, I don't know if I could do 1110f. LOLOL
But really, 110f is HOT!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Scary.


The Antarctic ice is receding rapidly too, of course.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you tour? --- sam


No, it was late and we just stopped at a couple places, we'll do more next year, hopefully.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Antarctic ice is receding rapidly too, of course.


The Arctic is not doing so well either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My feeling is that the prep is worse than the procedure. Good luck for the next few days.


I agree! And next week I have the joy of the yearly mammogram. Whee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up, never thought it would happen, it only took 3 days. lol 
I was helping my neighbor put new boards down on her deck, we need to finish this evening, but it got hot, so we took a break until later. We are to be a mild 101f today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The Arctic is not doing so well either.


I hate seeing emaciated Polar Bears.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I will get told the results before I go home


I hope all will be good or at least give some answers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hate seeing emaciated Polar Bears.


Yes, very very sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, very very sad.


Indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So did Damien's. They are 19-1 for the season! Now for county and regional championships! They played the same team they were playing when Damien fractured his thumb. I think no one is going to want to play this team anymore! One of the boys on the other team caught a ball in the face in the outfield. Amber said her stomach rolled the whole time the boy was attended to. Poor kid. Went to his knees, but no farther. Squad was called. No signs of concussion, but the nose was possibly broken. Whew! Our boys were their usual respectful young men. As soon as he was hit, and it was seen, our boys took a knee. A note for those who may not realize, when our boys take a knee, it is not like the NFL football players. They do it, to show respect for a downed fellow player. And they stay down until they know the player is ok or is helped from the field and play can resume.
> 
> I am catching up quick, after paying insurance, before loading the RV, while DH catches a nap. I will still be around, will have access, so you won't miss me too much!


It's so important that kids are taught to respect and have concern for their opponents to learn that winning isn't the most important thing. But to win as well is a huge plus. So well done to Damien's team and to the coach who fosters such an attitude.

Hope everything goes to plan while you away and no unwanted surprises arise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess Gordon will wake anytime now. He has had his normal 1/2 hour for his first sleep. 

I got the k1p2 rib done,started the pattern and realised I had 3 stitches too few. Maryanne has short feet but very large ankles so a frogging I went. Back on to the leg pattern. Top down this time. Beginning of round for toe up the tail is in the middle of the round but beginning for top down. So of course I keep changing round in the middle!
And guess who has just woken!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Don't worry, no one gets offended here when mix ups happen, just one big happy family, and we are a bit confusing for a while. :sm04:


Only a while? :sm01:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Today we have cooler weather and the building/kitchen was quite a bit more comfortable tthan it was in the middle of last week. WOW! What a difference!

Today we served nearly 50 meals in less than 50 minutes--even though we ran out of entree items 3x by the time the last ones in had a bite to eat. Another good day.

My right-hand man is going to Cedar Point to celebrate his birthday tomorrow and I will likely be alone for prep, service and clean-up. Than's not really a problem, but I have an appointment for more images of right BR following mammogram week before last, followed by appointment for eye exam just slightly more than an hour later in another community. Making both of them on time could get to be interesting.

Susan has a face-to-face interview for a paying position in her career field for an off-shift supervisor's job. She had nearly 20 years experience in work force development before God laid this non-profit creation on her heart. Sadly, the total family income is beginning to catch a glitch with keeping up with out-go, rather frequently. S.S. and pension checks aren't capable of expanding just because the needs increase, are they? Since God is not the author of chaos and He does not set up His ministries to become an embarrassment to Himself, we'll just keep on, keeping on until He opens whatever doors He intends to open.

Y'all have a good evening, morning or whatever. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's why I comment so much, I never remember to take notes, which I should do, as soon as a thought hits my brain, it's gone, if I don't respond fairly quickly. :sm12:


I've tried long posts but like you I forget. Just get in a total muddle trying so have given up.

And now to get the little boy. He's had enough of being ignored


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having “attacks” for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He’s eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I’m calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven’t been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today we have cooler weather and the building/kitchen was quite a bit more comfortable tthan it was in the middle of last week. WOW! What a difference!
> 
> Today we served nearly 50 meals in less than 50 minutes--even though we ran out of entree items 3x by the time the last ones in had a bite to eat. Another good day.
> 
> ...


So does that mean Susan will no longer run Take Flight or she's taking in a second job for her free time? 
Hope you can manage to get some vollenteer help tomorrow so you can make your appointments


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it’s quite a building.

Kaye, good to hear Marla’s sister has got back to work after her ordeal.

DH has been on the phone with the neighbors, so crops are totally gone from this crazy storm & DS called to say 2 of his friends have damage to the siding on their houses????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.
> 
> Kaye, good to hear Marla's sister has got back to work after her ordeal.
> 
> DH has been on the phone with the neighbors, so crops are totally gone from this crazy storm & DS called to say 2 of his friends have damage to the siding on their houses????


Bonnie sorry to hear DH is unwell and holiday was compromised. Hope he gets help soonest.
Cologne cathedral is awesome indeed, an amazing building, first time inside such an old church and it really overwhelmed me. Really enjoyed our time there, as I explored the area by myself when Stu was attending a trade fair there. Got to try out my rusty Deutsche language which was thankfully understood.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Today we have cooler weather and the building/kitchen was quite a bit more comfortable tthan it was in the middle of last week. WOW! What a difference!
> 
> Today we served nearly 50 meals in less than 50 minutes--even though we ran out of entree items 3x by the time the last ones in had a bite to eat. Another good day.
> 
> ...


Amen 
:sm24: :sm24: God is never short on His plans.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, where are you going in RV?


I'm about a half an hour from Sam.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.

I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
DH had not comprehended any of what I told him yesterday or this morning. 
He was very happy and pleased with my arrangements. 
One of his best days even if he didn't say anything beside the blessing at lunch. 
He was overwhelmed and Happy, Happy.
A stressful but wonderful day. I am so glad that I thought of it, and did it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


Wow. That's quite a bit to deal with. Hope your DH gets seen quickly & has some relief. Sorry to hear about the hail, too. Hard to live at the mercy of Mother Nature.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lib got just a little hoop, so it doesn't stick out at all, so hopefully no pressure when she sleeps, I barely even saw it at first, she had to point it out. lol


Even a wrinkle in the pillow case hurts. Years ago I could sleep in my earrings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh would I love to do a basket class from you! You know you are always welcome to come visit me! Yes, I thought about contacting insurance company IF I do them. Technically, our property is zoned commercial, though DH's family was *never* informed it had been changed back in the 60s and being able to live here was grandfathered in so to speak. I did for a short time run a business out of the house and it was not a problem.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


Pretty Afghan. Great news about the soap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That could have been awful, thankfully Marla's sister is back to flying passenger planes internationally again, but it could have ended her career, and she's a lot bigger than poor little E.


I was wondering how Marla's sister was doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another beautiful day here (that must be about 3 weeks without rain.....something of a record here!) and I'm enjoying it in the garden again. I should really be thinking about packing (well, that's what I am doing, thinking about it!) as DH and I, and another couple, are off on a river cruise down the Rhine. We fly to Basle (Switzerland) on Friday then have a week cruising down to Amsterdam. Can't remember where all we stop, but I know Cologne is one of them. I'm really looking forward to it and I will take photos for you all. Thanks again to Julie who will do the summary whilst I'm away.
> 
> Also just heard that another 4 boys are out of the caves in Thailand, so hopefully they will get the last 4 and their coach out soon.


Have a great trip!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> You have company. . Sometimes, I just don't feel like it either. I think I'm becoming lazy but, I'm not.


The dishes quite often wait, but I try to have them done the night before we go somewhere.

We aren't lazy, just have to budget our energy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sad thing is, pro sports used to take a knee, like we all did as kids, but now days, I don't see it happen at all, except when someone's be a dufus, thinking he is proving something, for lack of a better expression.


Agreed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had a wonderful response to tonight's class. Ended up with 7 participants. It was fun though I must admit I am tired now. Folks asked lots of questions and were very interested. I had them complete an anonymous evaluation at the end and read them when I got home; all very positive. One of the questions during class was whether or not I made other things. I told them I made body butters, lip balms, and salves and that I was scheduled to teach a body butter & lip balm class the first part of August. Several indicated they would be signing up for that class, too. I happened to have some of the Calendula salve I had made in my purse and let them seel and and several asked if I would sell it which I said I would when I got more made up. Also had carried several soaps that were ready for sale with me just to show them and made a few more sales there.

*Pearl's Girls* I do not know if I could make soap with lotion in it; never seen such a recipe. I do know you can purchase base lotions to add your own fragrance/EOs to but really don't have any interest in doing that. There are so many wonderful oils out there to make soaps that are good for your skin you can create many wonderful soaps.

Would love to visit Maine; it's been on my bucket list since I was in 4th grade! Don't travel much now but not saying I'll never make it there yet...LOL.


Pearls Girls said:


> Those soap making classes sound wonderful. You do a lot of work to put it together. It shows how much you love your craft. "Dove" comes with a lotion in it, that is why dermatologists recommend it. Is it possible to hand make soap like that??? You have a lot of get up and go girl. I'm impressed. Does your DH help or have a different hobby to take to the craft shows? You gave a very good description of your class. You could teach adult Ed here at local H.S..Can you where you are?. Lots of folks ply their arts here in the evening when school is in session.
> I have learned, silver smithing, Batik, Doodling, sewing, welding sculptures, crow carving, Puffin Carving, Chair caning. rug braiding, etc. No soap classes available.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, vacay in Maine sounds great if you can manage.
> Yippee! Wow! OMG! I water jogged 20 miniutes! Then went right home and to bed. But it felt wonderful and I sang to myself whole time so wasn't overdoing. As it is 1110 F with 10% humidity the pool felt chilly at first but the nice part is cool stays for awhile even when you are home.


You are doing great!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did they ever find the owner of the dog that knocked her down causing such damage? EDIT: saw you responded further down and that they had not. Sorry to hear that and as others have said am so amazed and glad Marla's sister has recovered so well.


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's amazing, considering that they didn't think she'd be able too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's so important that kids are taught to respect and have concern for their opponents to learn that winning isn't the most important thing. But to win as well is a huge plus. So well done to Damien's team and to the coach who fosters such an attitude.
> 
> Hope everything goes to plan while you away and no unwanted surprises arise


Thanks. All of the parents and coaches on the team have done a great job teaching the boys respect.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Today we have cooler weather and the building/kitchen was quite a bit more comfortable tthan it was in the middle of last week. WOW! What a difference!
> 
> Today we served nearly 50 meals in less than 50 minutes--even though we ran out of entree items 3x by the time the last ones in had a bite to eat. Another good day.
> 
> ...


I am happy that your feeding station is working out so well. Everyone needs to eat regularly. I hope your daughter gets the job and is still able to help. Those that do this seem to try to do everything. Can you get more volunteers to help you out. We (church) started this, but many from the town and outside our church volunteer as they see the joy and need within the community. Most restaurants are closed on Monday morning, so we do not conflict with other businesses.
Our church decided to serve breakfast on the village green, outside next to the church. The town approved. We served a lot of out of town visitors that joined us. They had quiche, 5 kinds, along with scrambled eggs w/or w/o cheese, fruit cup, bacon or sausage, and a variety of muffins & pastries along with coffee, tea, or milk It was well attended. We went about 8:so a.m. and then on our way to meet India friend. The tables were always full & they served everyone, cleaned up constantly and kept serving. It went from 6:30 - 9:30 this morning :sm24: I forgot to add they also had hash browns and usually it is inside except today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree! And next week I have the joy of the yearly mammogram. Whee.


Whee! Hope it goes okay


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry your DH is back to having attacks. Praying he will be seen quickly and all can be righted quickly. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


 :sm24: Your a good wife & caregiver.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


So sorry to hear about DH being sick again. Hope they can help quickly. You needed the rain, but sure didn't need the wind and hail. Hope the garden survives


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


Sorry to hear this. I hope he sees Dr. soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.
> 
> Kaye, good to hear Marla's sister has got back to work after her ordeal.
> 
> DH has been on the phone with the neighbors, so crops are totally gone from this crazy storm & DS called to say 2 of his friends have damage to the siding on their houses????


So very sad to hear this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


I'm glad you both had a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot and heading to bed. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


What a wonderful gift.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had a wonderful response to tonight's class. Ended up with 7 participants. It was fun though I must admit I am tired now. Folks asked lots of questions and were very interested. I had them complete an anonymous evaluation at the end and read them when I got home; all very positive. One of the questions during class was whether or not I made other things. I told them I made body butters, lip balms, and salves and that I was scheduled to teach a body butter & lip balm class the first part of August. Several indicated they would be signing up for that class, too. I happened to have some of the Calendula salve I had made in my purse and let them seel and and several asked if I would sell it which I said I would when I got more made up. Also had carried several soaps that were ready for sale with me just to show them and made a few more sales there.
> 
> *Pearl's Girls* I do not know if I could make soap with lotion in it; never seen such a recipe. I do know you can purchase base lotions to add your own fragrance/EOs to but really don't have any interest in doing that. There are so many wonderful oils out there to make soaps that are good for your skin you can create many wonderful soaps.
> 
> Would love to visit Maine; it's been on my bucket list since I was in 4th grade! Don't travel much now but not saying I'll never make it there yet...LOL.


That was a great turnout and positive response!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am happy that your feeding station is working out so well. Everyone needs to eat regularly. I hope your daughter gets the job and is still able to help. Those that do this seem to try to do everything. Can you get more volunteers to help you out. We (church) started this, but many from the town and outside our church volunteer as they see the joy and need within the community. Most restaurants are closed on Monday morning, so we do not conflict with other businesses.
> Our church decided to serve breakfast on the village green, outside next to the church. The town approved. We served a lot of out of town visitors that joined us. They had quiche, 5 kinds, along with scrambled eggs w/or w/o cheese, fruit cup, bacon or sausage, and a variety of muffins & pastries along with coffee, tea, or milk It was well attended. We went about 8:so a.m. and then on our way to meet India friend. The tables were always full & they served everyone, cleaned up constantly and kept serving. It went from 6:30 - 9:30 this morning :sm24:


That's great!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. Enjoy your travels!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good night all. . .eager to see if our prayers for the cave boys is answered by our morning.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, glad you hada wrongful visit with old friend. Admire your still traveling with DH.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So does that mean Susan will no longer run Take Flight or she's taking in a second job for her free time?
> Hope you can manage to get some vollenteer help tomorrow so you can make your appointments


She's taking the off-shift (afternoon) so she will work in her ''free time''. Right, as if she's had much of that for the last 5 years!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm17: Take Flight is still her ''baby'' and no one can handle all the details anywhere nearly as well as she can. She often points out to anyone who'll listen that her responsibility ends at my kitchen door. Mine ends at the beginning of the hallway to her office, just outside my kitchen door.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> She's taking the off-shift (afternoon) so she will work in her ''free time''. Right, as if she's had much of that for the last 5 years!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm17: Take Flight is still her ''baby'' and no one can handle all the details anywhere nearly as well as she can. She often points out to anyone who'll listen that her responsibility ends at my kitchen door. Mine ends at the beginning of the hallway to her office, just outside my kitchen door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24: :sm24: Everyone needs to know their boundaries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> She's taking the off-shift (afternoon) so she will work in her ''free time''. Right, as if she's had much of that for the last 5 years!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm17: Take Flight is still her ''baby'' and no one can handle all the details anywhere nearly as well as she can. She often points out to anyone who'll listen that her responsibility ends at my kitchen door. Mine ends at the beginning of the hallway to her office, just outside my kitchen door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think you both run yourselves ragged doing such good work


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Today we have cooler weather and the building/kitchen was quite a bit more comfortable tthan it was in the middle of last week. WOW! What a difference!
> 
> Today we served nearly 50 meals in less than 50 minutes--even though we ran out of entree items 3x by the time the last ones in had a bite to eat. Another good day.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed that Susan gets the position, , that you get some extra help tomorrow so you can make your appointments, and that doors open soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


Oh no sorry to hear husband is having problems again Bonnie , shame your holiday was cut short , but hopefully husband will be treated and pain free soon 
Sorry to hear about the hail too , sad that all the work put into gardens and crops can be wiped out just like that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


So glad it turned into a wonderful surprise for your husband


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had a wonderful response to tonight's class. Ended up with 7 participants. It was fun though I must admit I am tired now. Folks asked lots of questions and were very interested. I had them complete an anonymous evaluation at the end and read them when I got home; all very positive. One of the questions during class was whether or not I made other things. I told them I made body butters, lip balms, and salves and that I was scheduled to teach a body butter & lip balm class the first part of August. Several indicated they would be signing up for that class, too. I happened to have some of the Calendula salve I had made in my purse and let them seel and and several asked if I would sell it which I said I would when I got more made up. Also had carried several soaps that were ready for sale with me just to show them and made a few more sales there.
> 
> *Pearl's Girls* I do not know if I could make soap with lotion in it; never seen such a recipe. I do know you can purchase base lotions to add your own fragrance/EOs to but really don't have any interest in doing that. There are so many wonderful oils out there to make soaps that are good for your skin you can create many wonderful soaps.
> 
> Would love to visit Maine; it's been on my bucket list since I was in 4th grade! Don't travel much now but not saying I'll never make it there yet...LOL.


Happy to hear you had a wonderful response to your class Gwen , sounds like everyone had a great time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you really need to write when you know the dates so you can sign up for the mule train down to the bottom. it was one of the most fantastic experience - i loved it - dinner and breakfast are very very good - included in the price - it's all around just a great experience. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's a lot of miles. David and I are looking at the Grand Canyon for next year, with maybe a side trip to Vegas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you got home safe and sound - hopefully you can get an appointment sooner than two weeks. how are your bruises? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Only a while? :sm01:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Today we have cooler weather and the building/kitchen was quite a bit more comfortable tthan it was in the middle of last week. WOW! What a difference!
> 
> Today we served nearly 50 meals in less than 50 minutes--even though we ran out of entree items 3x by the time the last ones in had a bite to eat. Another good day.
> 
> ...


Cooler is good, hopefully you won't have any problems making both appointments and that you get an all clear. 
Fingers crossed that Susan gets the position, not that she has any free time really, but I understand needing to balance the inflow with the outflow, not an easy thing to do. 
Happy Birthday to your helper!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've tried long posts but like you I forget. Just get in a total muddle trying so have given up.
> 
> And now to get the little boy. He's had enough of being ignored


 :sm24:

Awe, he'll be coming to find you soon, he's growing up so fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


Oh no! Glad that you made it home with nothing worse happening, hopefully you'll be able to get him in right away and get things rolling.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.
> 
> Kaye, good to hear Marla's sister has got back to work after her ordeal.
> 
> DH has been on the phone with the neighbors, so crops are totally gone from this crazy storm & DS called to say 2 of his friends have damage to the siding on their houses????


Yes, it's rather amazing.

Oh wow!! That's a heck of a storm, will there be time to replant?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


I'm so glad that it all went so well. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Even a wrinkle in the pillow case hurts. Years ago I could sleep in my earrings.


That doesn't make sleep an easy thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I was wondering how Marla's sister was doing.


It's amazing that she's recovered so well.

Her mom broke her leg, behind the replacement, so they are waiting for that to heal, but a friend of the family has moved in to stay with her so that she' not alone if anything happens while Michelle is flying out of the country.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did they ever find the owner of the dog that knocked her down causing such damage? EDIT: saw you responded further down and that they had not. Sorry to hear that and as others have said am so amazed and glad Marla's sister has recovered so well.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> She's taking the off-shift (afternoon) so she will work in her ''free time''. Right, as if she's had much of that for the last 5 years!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm17: Take Flight is still her ''baby'' and no one can handle all the details anywhere nearly as well as she can. She often points out to anyone who'll listen that her responsibility ends at my kitchen door. Mine ends at the beginning of the hallway to her office, just outside my kitchen door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lol, well at least you both know where your responsibilities end. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to write when you know the dates so you can sign up for the mule train down to the bottom. it was one of the most fantastic experience - i loved it - dinner and breakfast are very very good - included in the price - it's all around just a great experience. --- sam


OMG!!!! I was on the phone with David, looking up the Grand Canyon and everything, it's $149.50 each to take the mules down, then you have to spend the night, and that's another $200, plus the meals, anyway, we figured for just that day/night, it would be almost $1000. So we decided that we'll probably camp on the North Rim for 2 nights and then go to Las Vegas for a couple nights, or somewhere else in Arizona maybe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm heading for bed, neighbor and I got her deck mostly finished, got it all stained, so tomorrow it just needs a coat of Poly and to finish screwing down the last of the boards, so she'll do that in the morning, it should dry really quickly in such hot weather and little humidity. 
Sweet dreams all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry about your non-holiday Bonnie, hope your DH gets seen and sorted quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Congratulations to your sister Daralene hope she will be very happy
> Glad you all had a great visit but sorry to hear you have a bout of neuralgia , I know how painful that can be, had it twice in my face and never ever want it again , do hope yours eases soon,
> The peace lillies sound wonderful , isn't it great when you get a surprise gift in the garden


So sorry you had neuralgia in your face. I too hope you never get it again. I'll try and take a photo of the lilies.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Today we have cooler weather and the building/kitchen was quite a bit more comfortable tthan it was in the middle of last week. WOW! What a difference!
> 
> Today we served nearly 50 meals in less than 50 minutes--even though we ran out of entree items 3x by the time the last ones in had a bite to eat. Another good day.
> 
> ...


Good luck to Susan in her interview. I can understand the need for a boost to family income. If she gets this job does that mean she will have to spend less time with Take Flight?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


Sorry to hear DH is having pain again. It certainly sounds like he has some stones in the duct. That must have been very scary wondering if he could make it home, not like in a car where you could have taken over the driving if necessary. An appointment 2 weeks away is no good at all, I hope you can get an urgent referral at your local clinic.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.
> 
> Kaye, good to hear Marla's sister has got back to work after her ordeal.
> 
> DH has been on the phone with the neighbors, so crops are totally gone from this crazy storm & DS called to say 2 of his friends have damage to the siding on their houses????


Losing crops and DH in pain is not the way you envisaged your holiday ending! So sorry to hear this.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful day though stressful when wondering how much DH can manage.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you both run yourselves ragged doing such good work


I'd agree with that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, terrible that DH had an attack on the road and sounds like a miracle he was able to make it home. After all he went through already I know you both hoped you were done with this. Thank goodness you are both safe. It's bad to have an attack anytime but out on the road would be terrible. My goodness, that storm sounds so bad. Thank goodness you didn't have that on the road in addition to DH having his attack.
Edit:
Oh no, I see where you lost your crops. How awful. I'm just so sorry Bonnie. This has been a difficult week and that is putting it mildly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Joy, will have to read further to see if you are continuing with the help you and Susan are doing since she is applying for a new job. Hope she gets the job she is applying for to help with their financial needs. You are doing so much good in the community. What a lot of meals. You do so much good for so many.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls, what a wonderful day with DH. You managed a very special gift and seeing his reaction was worth it all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!!! I was on the phone with David, looking up the Grand Canyon and everything, it's $149.50 each to take the mules down, then you have to spend the night, and that's another $200, plus the meals, anyway, we figured for just that day/night, it would be almost $1000. So we decided that we'll probably camp on the North Rim for 2 nights and then go to Las Vegas for a couple nights, or somewhere else in Arizona maybe.


Such a shame you can't do that since it seems to be such a wonderful experience. Sounds like the cost has really gone up from when Sam did it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> She's taking the off-shift (afternoon) so she will work in her ''free time''. Right, as if she's had much of that for the last 5 years!! :sm13: :sm13: :sm17: Take Flight is still her ''baby'' and no one can handle all the details anywhere nearly as well as she can. She often points out to anyone who'll listen that her responsibility ends at my kitchen door. Mine ends at the beginning of the hallway to her office, just outside my kitchen door.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good to see she will still be able to keep Take Flight going.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, sorry to hear you have a cold. Hope the doctor can help you and make sure it doesn't get more serious. Colds can make you feel so miserable and sounds like you have quite a cough. Hoping you are soon better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


I hope he gets seen soon and gets some relief. Glad you made it back ok.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


Glad you both had a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jeanette, so sorry I missed your birthday. Happy Belated Birthday to a special person!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, it's 4:15am and I'm nowhere caught up on here but need to get back to bed. Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing that she's recovered so well.
> 
> Her mom broke her leg, behind the replacement, so they are waiting for that to heal, but a friend of the family has moved in to stay with her so that she' not alone if anything happens while Michelle is flying out of the country.


So sad that the leg is broken, but glad that someone is with her while Michelle is flying.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Jeanette, so sorry I missed your birthday. Happy Belated Birthday to a special person!


Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Latest news flash. 11th boy rescued from cave in Thailand. Only one more boy and the coach remain. Hopefully they'll get them out today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just so you know I'm still knitting or rather crocheting i this case, here is the afghan I'm working on. It is the same corner-to-corner crochet using bulky yarn. It is for my oldest DD. Oh! I just got a call about purchasing some soap I've got ready! Gotta go package it! Yippie!


Looks like you really have the hang of crocheting now... well done. And great that you have a sale... yay. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I will get told the results before I go home


Good luck with it all today Sonja.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> OMG thinking of bears in the campsite I don't think I'd be able to sleep at all! :sm06: :sm09:


Me too! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another beautiful day here (that must be about 3 weeks without rain.....something of a record here!) and I'm enjoying it in the garden again. I should really be thinking about packing (well, that's what I am doing, thinking about it!) as DH and I, and another couple, are off on a river cruise down the Rhine. We fly to Basle (Switzerland) on Friday then have a week cruising down to Amsterdam. Can't remember where all we stop, but I know Cologne is one of them. I'm really looking forward to it and I will take photos for you all. Thanks again to Julie who will do the summary whilst I'm away.
> 
> Also just heard that another 4 boys are out of the caves in Thailand, so hopefully they will get the last 4 and their coach out soon.


Oh wow lucky you! Enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bonnie- the meds doctor has put me on do seem to be helping.


Glad to hear it. Hope you feeling better sooner than later. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That could have been awful, thankfully Marla's sister is back to flying passenger planes internationally again, but it could have ended her career, and she's a lot bigger than poor little E.


I was holding E today when someone whom Brett knew walked past. She was walking a dog and I noticed that E was looking with interest at the dog so I said what about if I squat down and you can have a good look at the dog but we don't go any closer? No sign at all that she was worried by it even when we were on the same level as the dog. The dog was on a lead and was behaving well- or I would have been taking off as well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good luck with it all today Sonja.


Thanks Cathy, just drank the second Picolax which wasn't so bad a reasonable lemon flavour and only a glass each time , funny thing is I thought by now I would be very hungry but I'm not


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

DH is still smiling over his meet-up yesterday. We both had a wonderful day. Happy that he remembers it today. Special.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pearls Girls, what a wonderful day with DH. You managed a very special gift and seeing his reaction was worth it all.


I was so wrapped up in the moment, that I forgot to take any pictures. It was precious to see his face. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, it's 4:15am and I'm nowhere caught up on here but need to get back to bed. Hugs to all.


No wonder the forum is full when I get up. . .Seriously 4:15 a.m. up reading and writing. No wonder you need rest. I'm sleeping then. Sorry you could not sleep... enjoy your time in bed sleeping. I hope you are not up in a recliner.
{{{{hugs}}}} for a good nap. I need 9-10 hours plus a nap.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good news as I watch news and write. ALL boys and coach are out of the cave. Now checks on health important. An experience, I bet No one including the rescuers want to repeat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Breaking news... they are all out! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good news as I watch news and write. ALL boys and coach are out of the cave. Now checks on health important. An experience, I bet No one including the rescuers want to repeat.


I've just read that too , now to get the doctor who stayed with them and the rest of the divers out safely


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy, just drank the second Picolax which wasn't so bad a reasonable lemon flavour and only a glass each time , funny thing is I thought by now I would be very hungry but I'm not


I was going to mention that yesterday that I dont normally even think about food till after the procedure. Glad you are managing the picolax ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


Oh dear, your poor DH. Hope they can get him urgent care and fixed quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


So sorry to hear of your DH's problems. I hope he can get an earlier appointment. It's too bad your holiday was cut short but try again when his condition has improved.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.
> 
> Kaye, good to hear Marla's sister has got back to work after her ordeal.
> 
> DH has been on the phone with the neighbors, so crops are totally gone from this crazy storm & DS called to say 2 of his friends have damage to the siding on their houses????


That's bad news about the crops. There are so many disasters happening all over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had a wonderful response to tonight's class. Ended up with 7 participants. It was fun though I must admit I am tired now. Folks asked lots of questions and were very interested. I had them complete an anonymous evaluation at the end and read them when I got home; all very positive. One of the questions during class was whether or not I made other things. I told them I made body butters, lip balms, and salves and that I was scheduled to teach a body butter & lip balm class the first part of August. Several indicated they would be signing up for that class, too. I happened to have some of the Calendula salve I had made in my purse and let them seel and and several asked if I would sell it which I said I would when I got more made up. Also had carried several soaps that were ready for sale with me just to show them and made a few more sales there.
> 
> *Pearl's Girls* I do not know if I could make soap with lotion in it; never seen such a recipe. I do know you can purchase base lotions to add your own fragrance/EOs to but really don't have any interest in doing that. There are so many wonderful oils out there to make soaps that are good for your skin you can create many wonderful soaps.
> 
> Would love to visit Maine; it's been on my bucket list since I was in 4th grade! Don't travel much now but not saying I'll never make it there yet...LOL.


Congratulations on the success of your class. It sounds like they are all enthusiastic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OMG!!!! I was on the phone with David, looking up the Grand Canyon and everything, it's $149.50 each to take the mules down, then you have to spend the night, and that's another $200, plus the meals, anyway, we figured for just that day/night, it would be almost $1000. So we decided that we'll probably camp on the North Rim for 2 nights and then go to Las Vegas for a couple nights, or somewhere else in Arizona maybe.


I've flown over the Canyon twice and I guess that's as close as I'll get at those prices.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Latest news flash. 11th boy rescued from cave in Thailand. Only one more boy and the coach remain. Hopefully they'll get them out today.


Everyone is out now. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> I've flown over the Canyon twice and I guess that's as close as I'll get at those prices.


I've been to Arizona and edge of Canyon. I guess that is the best I'll ever see. Can't travel any longer.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I had not even thought about going on a vacation on a BIKE. I was thinking car and was thinking he should try back seat and lay down. Sorry hard to sit on back of bike and haul 1 behind??? Glad you are both home safely. Hope you can get emergency help for his condition, and that you have minimum pain from the fall. I imagine part of the problem was from stress over DH's attack. All is well that ends well. Hope that you both enjoyed a little vaca and that DH finds a solution immediately.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Praying that Noon meal goes well at Take Flight today, and that you and workers are not overwhelmed during or after. Praying for Susan also to get income that works ,so that she can continue the work with you together. God is so good.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

New knitting needles came yesterday for socks. New sock class tonight at LYS. I bought sock yarn there before but have not knitted it yet, so will take yarn and new needles to start a new pair. I have lots of sock yarn. I will de-stash by knitting it in to socks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This morning’s update!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no sorry to hear husband is having problems again Bonnie , shame your holiday was cut short , but hopefully husband will be treated and pain free soon
> Sorry to hear about the hail too , sad that all the work put into gardens and crops can be wiped out just like that


Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you really need to write when you know the dates so you can sign up for the mule train down to the bottom. it was one of the most fantastic experience - i loved it - dinner and breakfast are very very good - included in the price - it's all around just a great experience. --- sam


I would love to do that toobut doubt I will get back there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> so glad you got home safe and sound - hopefully you can get an appointment sooner than two weeks. how are your bruises? --- sam


Yes, I'm hoping so too. Bruises are fine, what a clutz I am


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's rather amazing.
> 
> Oh wow!! That's a heck of a storm, will there be time to replant?


No, no replanting. Some things may come back, hopefully our silage for the cattle feed. The tender things in the garden, cucumbers, melons & lettuce really took a beating, not sure if they will survive


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, no replanting. Some things may come back, hopefully our silage for the cattle feed. The tender things in the garden, cucumbers, melons & lettuce really took a beating, not sure if they will survive


I'm so sorry.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, that would be an expensive day Al and I own, stayed overnight and hiked out next day.m glad we did it, but hike out was a tough one.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

That is terrible when people lose most of their garden and hay crops.
Our weather has become so unpredictable. I have no worries in my own yard, because I never even planted flowers and shrubs that I wanted. May have trouble at market later if farmers lose crops to excessive heat & drought as well as flooding & hail. Glad your bruising was not bad. I just clutzed up my deck stairs, scraped leg several places and 1 elbow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad that the leg is broken, but glad that someone is with her while Michelle is flying.


Yes, she's healing well though, and they didn't need to do any surgery, so that's a plus. The family friend went to school with Marla and she needed a place to live, so hopefully, a win win for all concerned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Latest news flash. 11th boy rescued from cave in Thailand. Only one more boy and the coach remain. Hopefully they'll get them out today.


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was holding E today when someone whom Brett knew walked past. She was walking a dog and I noticed that E was looking with interest at the dog so I said what about if I squat down and you can have a good look at the dog but we don't go any closer? No sign at all that she was worried by it even when we were on the same level as the dog. The dog was on a lead and was behaving well- or I would have been taking off as well!


Wow, she's really handling it all so well, I think little ones can pick up on whether an animal or human, has intentions of harming or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy, just drank the second Picolax which wasn't so bad a reasonable lemon flavour and only a glass each time , funny thing is I thought by now I would be very hungry but I'm not


Good that it wasn't tooooo bad, I don't imagine your poor tummy has much room or want for food until after the procedure is over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good news as I watch news and write. ALL boys and coach are out of the cave. Now checks on health important. An experience, I bet No one including the rescuers want to repeat.


Yes, they said it is 4-6 hours down and twice or more than that coming back up, with my altitude problems, not sure we want to try it, so we figured that we'll camp on the rim, and do some shorter hikes, if I don't seem to have any problems, we'll go a bit further and further and see how it goes, I really don't want to have to be rescued to get out. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've flown over the Canyon twice and I guess that's as close as I'll get at those prices.


Yes, it's crazy. Camping on the rim though, isn't bad at all, $18-22/night, so we'll do that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, no replanting. Some things may come back, hopefully our silage for the cattle feed. The tender things in the garden, cucumbers, melons & lettuce really took a beating, not sure if they will survive


That's really too bad. 
Hopefully the garden will bounce back, at least a little bit, goodness, this is a bit late in the season for hail, or for us it is, I am praying we don't get any, but I have my row covers ready if need be, not that they'd be much deterrent to the hail.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy, just drank the second Picolax which wasn't so bad a reasonable lemon flavour and only a glass each time , funny thing is I thought by now I would be very hungry but I'm not


Here's to a good report and peace of mind and no more strange things to drink with mysterious repercussions!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> No wonder the forum is full when I get up. . .Seriously 4:15 a.m. up reading and writing. No wonder you need rest. I'm sleeping then. Sorry you could not sleep... enjoy your time in bed sleeping. I hope you are not up in a recliner.
> {{{{hugs}}}} for a good nap. I need 9-10 hours plus a nap.


Had to get up and get something for digestion and take a migraine pill and then was awake. Got back to sleep for 3 more hours. Still tired as I had to get up to talk about retirement. Seems we have enough if we only live to 82 yrs. old. LOL. Paying for son's college education at 2 of the most expensive schools sure didn't help as we would be fine if not for that and because he has gone into a job caring for people who are disabled in some way or another, he does not earn much and right now has no insurance. Life sure is fun isn't it. It seemed we were finally ok, but if anything happens to him we wouldn't let him die and we could lose everything. This Obama care is good for some and not for others. Apparently some states are better off with it than others also. He is working music jobs in addition to make enough money for monthly bills and of course, he loves music, but it shot him up into a new category and they lose the insurance they had and the new costs more than any money he is making. Such a dilemma. He said 10 days till he finds out a decision after appealing, but I don't see any help. Informed him about other insurance to look into and there is a bill for NYS where everyone would get health insurance and it would be more like Europe but will be difficult to get voted through. I know he and DIL expect our help with so many things but we just can't do it if they can't take care of us when we need it and I really don't want to need their help. OK, enough of that. I have talked to so many young people that are in this situation with health insurance and the deductible is more than they can afford to pay, like $4K-$7K. Fingers crossed that everyone remains healthy till they get covered again. The children are covered at least. Does anyone on here have the Christian Insurance where they all go together and fund it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you are able to rest today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, sad state of affairs when many loose so much due to health care costs or no money for insurance. Not to mention Big Pharma costs. And many have to work at minimum wage jobs after retirement.


My parents had friends who were doing maintenance and cleaning toilets at Kmart after they retired. They took their retirement in a lump sum and invested it and the guy lost it all. They are both long dead and did not get to enjoy their golden years at all/


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for the crop loss and the DH problems. 
Hoping they can more quickly get DH in for a CT scan and find out where the recalcitrant stone is lodged and be able to get it out. Misery for sure. Lucky for him you were able to get him safely home.
So glad E is not afraid of dogs..you handled that situation wonderfully. I am amazed at the poor behavior of the dog owner with it off the leash. I run into this almost daily in a park that is clearly labeled "all dogs must be on a leash to use this park". I guess that people just are unable to read and/or understand plain English.
The carpet repair person has just finished and was able to undo the rug damage Penny did when I accidentally locked her in the library. He also fixed the downstairs damage done by Katy when she got locked in the storage room. Now just to be able to keep it this way.
Took a lesson from those of you who are downsizing stashes and did mine yesterday. I kept only 4 skeins of hat yarn and the cotton I use for the knockers. Took 102 skeins to Deseret Industries. Now I must not visit the LYS and stay on a strict yarn diet. 
We got a shower Sunday evening and were so grateful. It was not enough to put out our 9 fires, but did help a bit. Thanks for all the prayers for rain. We continue to pray here as well and for SD and all parts needing it 
Thankful the cave rescue is completed and thinking of the bravery of those divers who went in to get it done.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how is your DH today?
Flytyin, wow! Admire you for downsizing stash.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are all out. --- sam



angelam said:


> Latest news flash. 11th boy rescued from cave in Thailand. Only one more boy and the coach remain. Hopefully they'll get them out today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, sorry to hear you have a cold. Hope the doctor can help you and make sure it doesn't get more serious. Colds can make you feel so miserable and sounds like you have quite a cough. Hoping you are soon better.


Thanks, Daralene- the cold meds seem to be working, but the doctor and I are at odds over another issue- which has made for a very tough couple of days. I want to get some errands done today, so may not tackle things until tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> New knitting needles came yesterday for socks. New sock class tonight at LYS. I bought sock yarn there before but have not knitted it yet, so will take yarn and new needles to start a new pair. I have lots of sock yarn. I will de-stash by knitting it in to socks.


New needles , hope you like them and enjoy knitting with them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad to hear it. Hope you feeling better sooner than later. :sm24:


Definitely improving, thanks Cathy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - at least the cement blocks are there. how easy is the dirt going to be to plant in? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> This morning's update!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about that - all the hard work and loss of income - yours is not an easy way of life. hopefully some things will come back. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> No, no replanting. Some things may come back, hopefully our silage for the cattle feed. The tender things in the garden, cucumbers, melons & lettuce really took a beating, not sure if they will survive


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


Bonnie, that is really awful- hoping DH is ok today, and that the Insurance will help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> This morning's update!


Looks like it will be a lovely area to live in Jeanette


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, neighbors deck looks pretty darn good, if I do say so myself, she stained the front steps this morning after putting the poly on the deck, they look good too. 
I need to take out the electric chainsaw and cut down some bushes along the side fence that are going to cause problems if not gotten rid of, and I don't like them anyway, so neighbor and I will probably tackle that in a week or two when she has a little time. 
Knitting this afternoon and then tomorrow we have to go to Ft. Collins for follow-up with the surgeon, hopefully everything is continuing to heal well and she won't have to go back to see him until her next yearly follow-up for the gastric bypass, she's supposed to see him every year for that, to make sure nothing arises from it and that her blood levels are all where they should be, nutritionally speaking mainly.
Now to get finished getting caught back up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to get up and get something for digestion and take a migraine pill and then was awake. Got back to sleep for 3 more hours. Still tired as I had to get up to talk about retirement. Seems we have enough if we only live to 82 yrs. old. LOL. Paying for son's college education at 2 of the most expensive schools sure didn't help as we would be fine if not for that and because he has gone into a job caring for people who are disabled in some way or another, he does not earn much and right now has no insurance. Life sure is fun isn't it. It seemed we were finally ok, but if anything happens to him we wouldn't let him die and we could lose everything. This Obama care is good for some and not for others. Apparently some states are better off with it than others also. He is working music jobs in addition to make enough money for monthly bills and of course, he loves music, but it shot him up into a new category and they lose the insurance they had and the new costs more than any money he is making. Such a dilemma. He said 10 days till he finds out a decision after appealing, but I don't see any help. Informed him about other insurance to look into and there is a bill for NYS where everyone would get health insurance and it would be more like Europe but will be difficult to get voted through. I know he and DIL expect our help with so many things but we just can't do it if they can't take care of us when we need it and I really don't want to need their help. OK, enough of that. I have talked to so many young people that are in this situation with health insurance and the deductible is more than they can afford to pay, like $4K-$7K. Fingers crossed that everyone remains healthy till they get covered again. The children are covered at least. Does anyone on here have the Christian Insurance where they all go together and fund it?


That is hard, and scary, if David and I make more than an additional $12,000 this year than last, we have to pay back all of our gov't help we receive, it's crazy, if you get a raise or make a little extra income so that you can start saving or try to have some retirement set away, the insurance up what you have to pay them, and it's usually more than what your increase in income is. I'm glad to have insurance, but to be on pins and needles as to whether we'll make to much and have to pay back almost $20,000 at the end of the year, is almost not worth it. 
No, you can't help them with everything, unfortunately, it just isn't humanly possible, you have to be able to live after your DH retires, but it is heartbreaking to watch them struggle and not be able to do as much as you'd like.

Oh! I read a thing last year, that said a lot of cities and towns have a group plan that as long as you live in that town or city, you can join, and that will cut costs tremendously, that is something to look into.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you both run yourselves ragged doing such good work


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - at least the cement blocks are there. how easy is the dirt going to be to plant in? --- sam


It's certainly not good Midwest black dirt! We'll bring in several truckloads of black topsoil for the areas of grass and garden.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


So sorry Bonnie, , stinking weather


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That doesn't make sleep an easy thing.


Not usually. I have to get the pillow case just right.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing that she's recovered so well.
> 
> Her mom broke her leg, behind the replacement, so they are waiting for that to heal, but a friend of the family has moved in to stay with her so that she' not alone if anything happens while Michelle is flying out of the country.


Sending healing thoughts, glad someone is staying with her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - your children are at an age where what they can or can't afford is up to them. there is no reason for you to shell out any money. it's time to think of yourself and bill - take care of yourselves. your son has made his job decision - it is not your responsibility to to make up the difference in salary. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Had to get up and get something for digestion and take a migraine pill and then was awake. Got back to sleep for 3 more hours. Still tired as I had to get up to talk about retirement. Seems we have enough if we only live to 82 yrs. old. LOL. Paying for son's college education at 2 of the most expensive schools sure didn't help as we would be fine if not for that and because he has gone into a job caring for people who are disabled in some way or another, he does not earn much and right now has no insurance. Life sure is fun isn't it. It seemed we were finally ok, but if anything happens to him we wouldn't let him die and we could lose everything. This Obama care is good for some and not for others. Apparently some states are better off with it than others also. He is working music jobs in addition to make enough money for monthly bills and of course, he loves music, but it shot him up into a new category and they lose the insurance they had and the new costs more than any money he is making. Such a dilemma. He said 10 days till he finds out a decision after appealing, but I don't see any help. Informed him about other insurance to look into and there is a bill for NYS where everyone would get health insurance and it would be more like Europe but will be difficult to get voted through. I know he and DIL expect our help with so many things but we just can't do it if they can't take care of us when we need it and I really don't want to need their help. OK, enough of that. I have talked to so many young people that are in this situation with health insurance and the deductible is more than they can afford to pay, like $4K-$7K. Fingers crossed that everyone remains healthy till they get covered again. The children are covered at least. Does anyone on here have the Christian Insurance where they all go together and fund it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am cutting back on time in front of the computer to see if I can help my sleep pattern- means I am reading swathes of conversation, and not always responding- it can be embarrassing when you catch up and discover one or two pages, with only one's self. Not that one does not care, when things are going wrong. I will be busy again today, but will try to catch up again by evening (our time).
My thoughts are with all who have so many problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the crop loss and the DH problems.
> Hoping they can more quickly get DH in for a CT scan and find out where the recalcitrant stone is lodged and be able to get it out. Misery for sure. Lucky for him you were able to get him safely home.
> So glad E is not afraid of dogs..you handled that situation wonderfully. I am amazed at the poor behavior of the dog owner with it off the leash. I run into this almost daily in a park that is clearly labeled "all dogs must be on a leash to use this park". I guess that people just are unable to read and/or understand plain English.
> The carpet repair person has just finished and was able to undo the rug damage Penny did when I accidentally locked her in the library. He also fixed the downstairs damage done by Katy when she got locked in the storage room. Now just to be able to keep it this way.
> ...


Good that you got some rain, hopefully you'll get some more soon, we are to get some on Sunday if the report doesn't change again, but we aren't in drought conditions at this point, we had a very wet spring, hopefully that rain will hit you either before us, or after us, and hit SD also. 
That is definitely reducing stash, wow. 
are all the divers and the doctor out now too? It's definitely divine intervention that got all those children out safely.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Flytyin, Ido not believe thatI would be happy if I de-stashed so quickly. I have bought yarn and fabric over the years knowing that I would be on a very fixed income. I'm starting to de-stash by using it. If I had a space to sew and do stuff, it might be easier. I'm rationing by purchases now. No fabric shopping since April shop hop, and then I only bought for current projects. No yarn purchases in over a year and a half, when I had my thumb joint replaced because of a torn Trapezium ligament. I had several projects started and just back to practice knitting a little at a time to strengthen my atrophied thumb and hand muscles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene- the cold meds seem to be working, but the doctor and I are at odds over another issue- which has made for a very tough couple of days. I want to get some errands done today, so may not tackle things until tomorrow.


I hope that you both are able to meet a compromise on the other issue, and lessen your stress.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was holding E today when someone whom Brett knew walked past. She was walking a dog and I noticed that E was looking with interest at the dog so I said what about if I squat down and you can have a good look at the dog but we don't go any closer? No sign at all that she was worried by it even when we were on the same level as the dog. The dog was on a lead and was behaving well- or I would have been taking off as well!


Good E wasn't bothered by the dog today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that it wasn't tooooo bad, I don't imagine your poor tummy has much room or want for food until after the procedure is over.


It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


That's depressing that they don't have answers after all of that. Hope they have a next step that may give answers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely improving, thanks Cathy.


Good that you are improving Julie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This morning's update!


Woohoo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you both are able to meet a compromise on the other issue, and lessen your stress.


So do I Kaye Jo! I am really going to have to stand my ground on this matter. But I had a real shock, which made yesterday very hard going.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


So sorry to hear so much of the crops were destroyed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


So no answer to the problems?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good that you are improving Julie


Thanks Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I'm hoping so too. Bruises are fine, what a clutz I am


Glad you aren't in to much pain from your fall.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's certainly not good Midwest black dirt! We'll bring in several truckloads of black topsoil for the areas of grass and garden.


That's what I was going to comment on! 
It's definitely a start and well on it's way to being a house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Not usually. I have to get the pillow case just right.


That can't be easy if you move much during the night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending healing thoughts, glad someone is staying with her.


Yes, we are hoping that it works out well for both of them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So no answer to the problems?


No , doctor did say to go back and discuss results , so will go see what she says , just want to go out and about without worrying were the nearest toilets are


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am cutting back on time in front of the computer to see if I can help my sleep pattern- means I am reading swathes of conversation, and not always responding- it can be embarrassing when you catch up and discover one or two pages, with only one's self. Not that one does not care, when things are going wrong. I will be busy again today, but will try to catch up again by evening (our time).
> My thoughts are with all who have so many problems.


Lol, I feel the same way when I get all caught up and have 2 or 3 pages of just my posts. Oh well, at least we get caught up.

ooh, have to get out of hear and go pick up Marla for knitting, see you later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No , doctor did say to go back and discuss results , so will go see what she says , just want to go out and about without worrying were the nearest toilets are


I have had to be aware of such matters for some time- it is literally a bummer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am cutting back on time in front of the computer to see if I can help my sleep pattern- means I am reading swathes of conversation, and not always responding- it can be embarrassing when you catch up and discover one or two pages, with only one's self. Not that one does not care, when things are going wrong. I will be busy again today, but will try to catch up again by evening (our time).
> My thoughts are with all who have so many problems.


Don't be embarrassed at having several pages of just you! You are not alone! I know I've done it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I feel the same way when I get all caught up and have 2 or 3 pages of just my posts. Oh well, at least we get caught up.
> 
> ooh, have to get out of hear and go pick up Marla for knitting, see you later.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Don't be embarrassed at having several pages of just you! You are not alone! I know I've done it.


I guess those who have issues with me can just scroll past!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


Good you got good results, but sorry you aren't any closer to answers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I Kaye Jo! I am really going to have to stand my ground on this matter. But I had a real shock, which made yesterday very hard going.


Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That can't be easy if you move much during the night.


I do, but apparently once I'm asleep it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> daralene - your children are at an age where what they can or can't afford is up to them. there is no reason for you to shell out any money. it's time to think of yourself and bill - take care of yourselves. your son has made his job decision - it is not your responsibility to to make up the difference in salary. --- sam


One would like to think that of their kids. It is not so in my family either. We had to help parents out and now kids. We do not do it for the kids sake. DIL got kicked out again, now can't find suitable family housing. Son could stay and keep job along with the 3 children. She burns every bridge while she is holding on. She doesn't even wait to get to the other side. We help because of the Grand kids. They should not have to suffer for Mom's bad behavior as has happened for several generations. I will never understand why he fell in love with her or why he still thinks he can prevent her from taking off with the children, and have the state support them and his wages attached as has happened generational.(maybe 6th time twice kicked out by her mother(that is when he met her)). We can all pray for our children to make good or better choices. The grand kids are innocent. They did not choose to be abused by Mom or not loved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My new perching stool that puts me at a much better height, is not exceptionally comfortable, but neither is it good to sit for hour after hour. I am glad all are out of the Thai cave.
Daralene- I do hope you can find a way through your dilemma.
Bonnie- so hard to lose so much of your hard work!
Sonja- I do hope the doctor can come up with some answers.
Bound to be others I should have mentioned- but I am heading through for another coffee.
At least I got completed most of the knitting I want to put in the post today- all bundled up and sealed and no photos this time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, Sam, that storm that went through Defiance a bit ago, is now starting to hit Deshler. The cooler air will be a blessing. The electrical connection is good enough to keep the batteries hot, run the microwave, and make coffee, but not to run the air conditioning. The bunnies are very warm. So are we! I'll have to close to the vents and maybe some windows soon. Shouldn't last long looking at radar, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


How about a group hug, Tami!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> How about a group hug, Tami!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I want in also{hug}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, E is a brave girl.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Everyone is out now. :sm24: :sm24:


???? wonderful news, just such a shame that the one diver died. He is a true hero.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was holding E today when someone whom Brett knew walked past. She was walking a dog and I noticed that E was looking with interest at the dog so I said what about if I squat down and you can have a good look at the dog but we don't go any closer? No sign at all that she was worried by it even when we were on the same level as the dog. The dog was on a lead and was behaving well- or I would have been taking off as well!


Seems like E hasn't been spooked by the previous incident, thank goodness.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just read that too , now to get the doctor who stayed with them and the rest of the divers out safely


Oh, I didn't realise that there were others, expect they are capable of coming out unaided, or at least I hope so.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How about a group hug, Tami!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Sounds good! I'm in! (((((((((((((((((((All of us)))))))))))))))))))/


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> That's bad news about the crops. There are so many disasters happening all over.


Mother Nature is getting a bit rough with us, but I guess it's partly our own fault. (As in the human race in general). Have you lost all your crops Bonnie?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Oh, I didn't realise that there were others, expect they are capable of coming out unaided, or at least I hope so.


The Australian doctor went in when they first found the boys and stayed till they were all out he and the 3divers that were left are out now too,


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've flown over the Canyon twice and I guess that's as close as I'll get at those prices.


DH and I did the walk to the overlook and back (single day pass) about 35 years ago, but I don't fancy doing it now. It was snowy at the top and warm at the bottom, and we started as soon as there was enough light to see where our feet were. The people on the mules looked rather concerned whenever the animals stopped to look over the side, so we decided it was better to be on foot!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gwenie, congratulations on your highly popular soap making class. Sounds like you have a fan club forming, and your careful preparations were much appreciated.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> This morning's update!


Whoopee! It's the start of something exciting, are you going to lay the first brick?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I’m glad Marla’s mom has someone who can stay with her, I wonder if they expect the bone to heal eventually or why they wouldn’t pin it.

Jeanette, I imagine it’s good to see the plan coming along.

Well I got DH in to see the local doctor this morning. He got blood work done & ãs I expect his liver functions are way up. Got a referral for an ultrasound which I hope won’t take long

I went to the garden this morning lots of damage but hopefully it will come back. I dug enough potatoes & carrots to have for supper, yum!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


Oh, see you've already answered my question! I must learn to read up to date before asking.... :sm05:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I want in also{hug}


Me too please.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene- the cold meds seem to be working, but the doctor and I are at odds over another issue- which has made for a very tough couple of days. I want to get some errands done today, so may not tackle things until tomorrow.


Good you're improving with the cold meds, but not that you still have had a rough couple of days. I hope you can resolve the problem. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to get up and get something for digestion and take a migraine pill and then was awake. Got back to sleep for 3 more hours. Still tired as I had to get up to talk about retirement. Seems we have enough if we only live to 82 yrs. old. LOL. Paying for son's college education at 2 of the most expensive schools sure didn't help as we would be fine if not for that and because he has gone into a job caring for people who are disabled in some way or another, he does not earn much and right now has no insurance. Life sure is fun isn't it. It seemed we were finally ok, but if anything happens to him we wouldn't let him die and we could lose everything. This Obama care is good for some and not for others. Apparently some states are better off with it than others also. He is working music jobs in addition to make enough money for monthly bills and of course, he loves music, but it shot him up into a new category and they lose the insurance they had and the new costs more than any money he is making. Such a dilemma. He said 10 days till he finds out a decision after appealing, but I don't see any help. Informed him about other insurance to look into and there is a bill for NYS where everyone would get health insurance and it would be more like Europe but will be difficult to get voted through. I know he and DIL expect our help with so many things but we just can't do it if they can't take care of us when we need it and I really don't want to need their help. OK, enough of that. I have talked to so many young people that are in this situation with health insurance and the deductible is more than they can afford to pay, like $4K-$7K. Fingers crossed that everyone remains healthy till they get covered again. The children are covered at least. Does anyone on here have the Christian Insurance where they all go together and fund it?


Your health system must really keep a lot of people awake at night. I thank God we have the system we do, it may not be perfect but at least there not always a worry of going bankrupt if someone gets sick


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


Thank goodness you are now through with all the procedures, but what's next on the stomach investigation? I hope you can now enjoy a nice meal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


I'm glad it's over but so disappointing not to get any answers. Could you try eliminating certain things from your diet one at a time for a few days to see if you can figure out what's giving grief?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Signs of a early spring, or nature confusion, just found this daffodil in the garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you aren't in to much pain from your fall.


Never much pain after the first few minutes. The back of my arm is lovely purple & my ribs too


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had to be aware of such matters for some time- it is literally a bummer!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess those who have issues with me can just scroll past!


I'm sure no one has any problems, we are all on at different times so often several posts together from one person


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> DH and I did the walk to the overlook and back (single day pass) about 35 years ago, but I don't fancy doing it now. It was snowy at the top and warm at the bottom, and we started as soon as there was enough light to see where our feet were. The people on the mules looked rather concerned whenever the animals stopped to look over the side, so we decided it was better to be on foot!


They would have to be very tame mules for me to want to get on one on a steep narrow path????& at the prices Kaye found, I don't think we will be doing it, that's crazy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.

Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.

DH was talking to a neighbor this morning, he said at one point last night he looked across at the house & the shingles were standing up straight & then they went back into place ????³we are hearing there may have been a tornado but obviously it didnt hit any buildings that we’ve heard about, lots of crop damage, all of ours was hit, some worse than others. One neighbor has 1600 acres that wiped out completely, very devastating. Hard to believe so much damage can happen in 15 minutes. 
I have mesh tents over my cabbage, cauliflower & broccoli & the tents are now full of holes, not sure what to do now, I sure dont want the cabbage butterflies to get at them, its been so nice having bug free stuff.

Some photos from our trip. The museum at Eastend was built to house one of the most complete Tyranosaurus Rex specimens found in the world. It’s a town smaller than our, probably less than 1000 people so an impressive place.

They say on a clear day you can see 100 km/62 miles from the lookout in Cypress hills


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had to get up and get something for digestion and take a migraine pill and then was awake. Got back to sleep for 3 more hours. Still tired as I had to get up to talk about retirement. Seems we have enough if we only live to 82 yrs. old. LOL. Paying for son's college education at 2 of the most expensive schools sure didn't help as we would be fine if not for that and because he has gone into a job caring for people who are disabled in some way or another, he does not earn much and right now has no insurance. Life sure is fun isn't it. It seemed we were finally ok, but if anything happens to him we wouldn't let him die and we could lose everything. This Obama care is good for some and not for others. Apparently some states are better off with it than others also. He is working music jobs in addition to make enough money for monthly bills and of course, he loves music, but it shot him up into a new category and they lose the insurance they had and the new costs more than any money he is making. Such a dilemma. He said 10 days till he finds out a decision after appealing, but I don't see any help. Informed him about other insurance to look into and there is a bill for NYS where everyone would get health insurance and it would be more like Europe but will be difficult to get voted through. I know he and DIL expect our help with so many things but we just can't do it if they can't take care of us when we need it and I really don't want to need their help. OK, enough of that. I have talked to so many young people that are in this situation with health insurance and the deductible is more than they can afford to pay, like $4K-$7K. Fingers crossed that everyone remains healthy till they get covered again. The children are covered at least. Does anyone on here have the Christian Insurance where they all go together and fund it?


Our NHS has many faults but I'm so grateful for it when I hear stories like yours . I hope you can find a solution that suits you all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


Glad that's all over. If there was anything at all concerning or puzzling them I'm sure they would not have told you your insides looked good. Biopsies may give them some answers. As for your stomach, at present, it's probably thinking your throat's been cut! :sm23: :sm23: Go and enjoy a good meal now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had to be aware of such matters for some time- it is literally a bummer!


That's what kept DSIL from going to KAP.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> Whoopee! It's the start of something exciting, are you going to lay the first brick?


No, it's a long trip and I sure don't want to hold up progress.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The Australian doctor went in when they first found the boys and stayed till they were all out he and the 3divers that were left are out now too,


Fantastic news! They must all be exhausted.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


Great photos Bonnie. Such a shame you had to cut your trip short. How is DH today?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Marla's mom has someone who can stay with her, I wonder if they expect the bone to heal eventually or why they wouldn't pin it.
> 
> Jeanette, I imagine it's good to see the plan coming along.
> 
> ...


Does that mean your husband will have to go into hospital again Bonnie .
Fingers crossed that garden will start to grow again


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Signs of a early spring, or nature confusion, just found this daffodil in the garden.


Wow! That is confusing!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your health system must really keep a lot of people awake at night. I thank God we have the system we do, it may not be perfect but at least there not always a worry of going bankrupt if someone gets sick


Our NHS has just turned 70 and I hope it goes on for many many more years . The people who want to privatise it and make everyone pay want shipping out to the moon on a one way ticket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Thank goodness you are now through with all the procedures, but what's next on the stomach investigation? I hope you can now enjoy a nice meal.


There was talk of doing allergy tests to see if that's causing problems , plus the acid reflux doesn't help


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Signs of a early spring, or nature confusion, just found this daffodil in the garden.


Poor thing it looks totally confused ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture a Bonnie,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
Goodnight ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This morning's update!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


Glad it's all over and hope all the biopsies turn out to be fine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like several are coming up. --- sam



Fan said:


> Signs of a early spring, or nature confusion, just found this daffodil in the garden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


 :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: Thank goodness for your insurance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful country bonnie - did you go into the museum? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
> Goodnight ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was going to comment that it looks like Georgia red clay!


RookieRetiree said:


> It's certainly not good Midwest black dirt! We'll bring in several truckloads of black topsoil for the areas of grass and garden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pictures Bonnie. Thanks for the virtual vaca!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
> Goodnight ????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like several are coming up. --- sam


It bodes well for this year, none came up last year due to heavy rains drowning them. 
Just found another miniature one in other garden, brightening up a dreary winter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was going to comment that it looks like Georgia red clay!


It's very much like Georgia clay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Does that mean your husband will have to go into hospital again Bonnie .
> Fingers crossed that garden will start to grow again


I was thinking he needed another ERCP which is just a day procedure but he seems a little better today, I'm beginning to wonder if when he almost passed out yesterday maybe the stone passed?? He ate toast & yogurt when we got back from the hospital & was OK with that so had some lunch too but he's been out since lunch so I think he's OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Our NHS has just turned 70 and I hope it goes on for many many more years . The people who want to privatise it and make everyone pay want shipping out to the moon on a one way ticket


Sounds like a good place for them, That's insane. We have a few of those here too who think they shouldn't have to wait a day for anything they want or need done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
> Goodnight ????


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful country bonnie - did you go into the museum? --- sam


Yes, it was pretty impressive . Apparently there are only 30 Tyranosaurus in the world that are more than 50% complete & this one is 65%


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good you're improving with the cold meds, but not that you still have had a rough couple of days. I hope you can resolve the problem. Hugs.


Thanks, Lin!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on your sister's upcoming nuptials, how exciting.
> I sure hope you start to feel better, the pain and the blood pressure. Wonder if the blood pressure is from the pain.
> HUGS~~


Feeling better. Much less pain today so very good. I do think the pain shot it up but also need to take it in and have the Pharmacist show me if I am doing it right. He said to come in anytime. Maybe tomorrow as today I just rested after we got our water heater and air-conditioning worked on. Maybe renting will be better for us with all the upkeep. Then the financial advisor came over at my request as I wanted to know exactly how we were doing for retirement. DH, of course, says look we are fine. Me, I want to know how much we have and how long it will last. So glad I did that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking he needed another ERCP which is just a day procedure but he seems a little better today, I'm beginning to wonder if when he almost passed out yesterday maybe the stone passed?? He ate toast & yogurt when we got back from the hospital & was OK with that so had some lunch too but he's been out since lunch so I think he's OK


That sounds good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, vacay in Maine sounds great if you can manage.
> Yippee! Wow! OMG! I water jogged 20 miniutes! Then went right home and to bed. But it felt wonderful and I sang to myself whole time so wasn't overdoing. As it is 1110 F with 10% humidity the pool felt chilly at first but the nice part is cool stays for awhile even when you are home.


Wow, that is so fantastic. Glad you were not overdoing it and enjoyed it so much. That temp is crazy though. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I figured it was hot there but....well, after all, I do know it is 110F (versus 1110F) and that is really hot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, pain can cause blood pressure to raise.


Thanks Joy, good to know. It is a lot lower today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news. -- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Joy, good to know. It is a lot lower today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Antarctic ice is receding rapidly too, of course.


Truly a tragedy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up, never thought it would happen, it only took 3 days. lol
> I was helping my neighbor put new boards down on her deck, we need to finish this evening, but it got hot, so we took a break until later. We are to be a mild 101f today.


Oh my. You really get extreme weather too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 wrote:
Don't worry, no one gets offended here when mix ups happen, just one big happy family, and we are a bit confusing for a while.



darowil said:


> Only a while? :sm01:


There are times I still get confused as I learned everyone by the avatar name and always used just that. Then I saw where people used their real names and two names per person is a lot, for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.



Fan said:


> Bonnie sorry to hear DH is unwell and holiday was compromised. Hope he gets help soonest.
> Cologne cathedral is awesome indeed, an amazing building, first time inside such an old church and it really overwhelmed me. Really enjoyed our time there, as I explored the area by myself when Stu was attending a trade fair there. Got to try out my rusty Deutsche language which was thankfully understood.


The top of the cathedral gives you a view that shows where we lived. Also, your boat would have gone right past our apartment. Don't know if we were living there then but I may have walked right on the Rhine sidewalk right past your boat. I spent a lot of time praying in that Cathedral and I'm not even Catholic, but I sure felt the spiritual impact there. It has been a place of worship since the times of the Etruscans, way before the Romans. We also went there for New Year's Eve mass a few times. Lovely memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The dishes quite often wait, but I try to have them done the night before we go somewhere.
> 
> We aren't lazy, just have to budget our energy.


I like that and am going to use it. So cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had a wonderful response to tonight's class. Ended up with 7 participants. It was fun though I must admit I am tired now. Folks asked lots of questions and were very interested. I had them complete an anonymous evaluation at the end and read them when I got home; all very positive. One of the questions during class was whether or not I made other things. I told them I made body butters, lip balms, and salves and that I was scheduled to teach a body butter & lip balm class the first part of August. Several indicated they would be signing up for that class, too. I happened to have some of the Calendula salve I had made in my purse and let them seel and and several asked if I would sell it which I said I would when I got more made up. Also had carried several soaps that were ready for sale with me just to show them and made a few more sales there.
> 
> *Pearl's Girls* I do not know if I could make soap with lotion in it; never seen such a recipe. I do know you can purchase base lotions to add your own fragrance/EOs to but really don't have any interest in doing that. There are so many wonderful oils out there to make soaps that are good for your skin you can create many wonderful soaps.
> 
> Would love to visit Maine; it's been on my bucket list since I was in 4th grade! Don't travel much now but not saying I'll never make it there yet...LOL.


So glad you had such a great success with the class Gwen. I've made soap before but would definitely love to take your class. Know you've been a teacher for years and have the skills needed to teach others. Congratulations!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks. All of the parents and coaches on the team have done a great job teaching the boys respect.


I agree. I think that is actually more important than winning, but winning is nice too when done with respect for both teams.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, wondering how you are feeling. Know you, and we, are concerned for DH but you took that fall at the gas station. Are you ok?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good night all. . .eager to see if our prayers for the cave boys is answered by our morning.


It's so wonderful that they were.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.
> 
> The top of the cathedral gives you a view that shows where we lived. Also, your boat would have gone right past our apartment. Don't know if we were living there then but I may have walked right on the Rhine sidewalk right past your boat. I spent a lot of time praying in that Cathedral and I'm not even Catholic, but I sure felt the spiritual impact there. It has been a place of worship since the times of the Etruscans, way before the Romans. We also went there for New Year's Eve mass a few times. Lovely memories.


I don't think you lived there when I was there in 1979


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, wondering how you are feeling. Know you, and we, are concerned for DH but you took that fall at the gas station. Are you ok?


I'm just fine, wasn't too serious, just a few bruises.

????????DH has now had supper & still OK so I'm hoping he passed that stone


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed that Susan gets the position, , that you get some extra help tomorrow so you can make your appointments, and that doors open soon


Thank you, Sonja.

I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.

I had the ''further images of the right breast" made about 2pm today and had a call back about 4:30 or 5opm. The radiologist advises a 6-months check up, but primary care doc, knowing my personal and family history, is making a referral for as soon as possible. The images show a "micro-cluster of calcifications'', which is what showed up the first time around with the BRCA. I'll not worry about it until there is something to worry about. Right now I don't see God throwing chaos into the Take Flight situation right now. whatever His plans are, He will work it all out.
Susan reminds herself that it will be alright in the end, according to His plans. If is't not alright, it's not the end yet. I will let you know when I know something concrete. Let's rest in that, okay?

Love all of you.

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great your class was such a success, if I was closer, I’d sure be in there. I really want to try that. I’ve got everything for Sorleenas recipe except the lye, hopefully some place in Lloydminster will have it. I talked to my friend & she’s game ,for us to,try it together & since it makes a lot we will both have a good supply. I also found a recipe for shampoo bars I want to try.

I spent 2 hrs fixing all the holes in my tents over my cabbage, etc. & I’ve never know it to be so humid as it was. Now we are having another storm???? don’t think it will be so severe as last night, thank goodness. But lots of thunder


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


I hope all will be well & just calcium spots


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good luck to Susan in her interview. I can understand the need for a boost to family income. If she gets this job does that mean she will have to spend less time with Take Flight?


Until the morning and evening classes begin for the Fall semester, very little of her time is required at Take Flight. However, she has a second property slated to become a veterans' residence which is in need of several important repairs before it can be occupied. The really annoying thing about that property is that the neighboring property to the north of it shares the driveway and they are being rather ''gritchy'' and possibly may be responsible for a number of supposed vandalizations to her property. And then there is a triplex which she picked up for a song that requires serious rehabbing, but for which there is not enough funding available. When it is up to code for occupancy, the rental income will go to Heiens & Company which will then be able to make tax-deductible donations to Take Flight to provide for those ongoing expenses, i.e., utilities, foods, and GED testing fees which she has been paying out-of-pocket in order to get these young and not-so-young graduates on the road to self-sufficiency and off the food stamps and cash assistance.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


Is there any chance that some of your crops will survive? I'm glad that you have insurance coverage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


That is frustrating for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry I can’t seem to remember posts today. Saw surgeon and he drained off more fluid, so more comfortable.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
> Goodnight ????


I can identify. . . LOL :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Until the morning and evening classes begin for the Fall semester, very little of her time is required at Take Flight. However, she has a second property slated to become a veterans' residence which is in need of several important repairs before it can be occupied. The really annoying thing about that property is that the neighboring property to the north of it shares the driveway and they are being rather ''gritchy'' and possibly may be responsible for a number of supposed vandalizations to her property. And then there is a triplex which she picked up for a song that requires serious rehabbing, but for which there is not enough funding available. When it is up to code for occupancy, the rental income will go to Heiens & Company which will then be able to make tax-deductible donations to Take Flight to provide for those ongoing expenses, i.e., utilities, foods, and GED testing fees which she has been paying out-of-pocket in order to get these young and not-so-young graduates on the road to self-sufficiency and off the food stamps and cash assistance.
> 
> Sounds very complicated. . .I hope it all works out as expected.
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


Keeping you in prayer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry I can't seem to remember posts today. Saw surgeon and he drained off more fluid, so more comfortable.


I'm glad you're more comfortable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. All that fluid makes my skin tight across incisions. I was suppose to go to 3 month visits but he wants me back in 2 weeks because of fluid buildup. Actually he said a week to 10 days but receptionist scheduled me for 2 weeks. But if fluid accumulates I’ll call and see him sooner.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you. All that fluid makes my skin tight across incisions. I was suppose to go to 3 month visits but he wants me back in 2 weeks because of fluid buildup. Actually he said a week to 10 days but receptionist scheduled me for 2 weeks. But if fluid accumulates I'll call and see him sooner.


i hope they get to the bottom of why the fluid is building.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

He thought he would have to drain fluid 2 or 3 times. This is the 4 th time, I think. Will ask him when I see him. He did say incision will flatten and feeling on underarms of having been lightly zapped with electricity will go, but that will take longer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Is there any chance that some of your crops will survive? I'm glad that you have insurance coverage.


Our crops will survive but yields will be very low but some of the neighbors are a complete write off


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry I can't seem to remember posts today. Saw surgeon and he drained off more fluid, so more comfortable.


I hope the fluid is clear & there's no infection


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> He thought he would have to drain fluid 2 or 3 times. This is the 4 th time, I think. Will ask him when I see him. He did say incision will flatten and feeling on underarms of having been lightly zapped with electricity will go, but that will take longer.


I remember that feeling, but dob't remember when it went away. Praying for complete healing quickly.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, fluid lymph with some blood no infection.
Jeanette, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


Great that it's all over and you insides look good, but not good that you aren't any closer to answers, that has to be more than a little frustrating.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I Kaye Jo! I am really going to have to stand my ground on this matter. But I had a real shock, which made yesterday very hard going.


Yes, you are your best advocate, don't let them scare or threaten you into something you don't want to take or do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess those who have issues with me can just scroll past!


Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I do, but apparently once I'm asleep it doesn't bother me.


Lol, weird. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How about a group hug, Tami!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Good idea! {{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS!!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

And on that note, I'm still 5 pages behind as I was helping my neighbor again, the deck and stairs look great, but not so good for getting caught up with you all. I need to take Marla to Ft. Collins tomorrow for her follow-up visit, and hit up whole foods and sprouts, best get to bed, 5:30a will be here before I'm ready for it, only 6 hours away. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds good! I'm in! (((((((((((((((((((All of us)))))))))))))))))))/


Oh! Marla got the card while I was on vacay and wanted me to tell you thank you. And thank you from me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking he needed another ERCP which is just a day procedure but he seems a little better today, I'm beginning to wonder if when he almost passed out yesterday maybe the stone passed?? He ate toast & yogurt when we got back from the hospital & was OK with that so had some lunch too but he's been out since lunch so I think he's OK


Glad husband is feeling ok Bonnie , do hope that it's passed and that's the end of it .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I often think I've commented on someone's photos or work when what I've actually done is note it in the summary! :sm16: :sm09: (Apologies now to those I think I've commented on, but hadn't!)


And I do the same thing with my part of the summary. So like Kate apologies for when I fail to comment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another beautiful day here (that must be about 3 weeks without rain.....something of a record here!) and I'm enjoying it in the garden again. I should really be thinking about packing (well, that's what I am doing, thinking about it!) as DH and I, and another couple, are off on a river cruise down the Rhine. We fly to Basle (Switzerland) on Friday then have a week cruising down to Amsterdam. Can't remember where all we stop, but I know Cologne is one of them. I'm really looking forward to it and I will take photos for you all. Thanks again to Julie who will do the summary whilst I'm away.
> 
> Also just heard that another 4 boys are out of the caves in Thailand, so hopefully they will get the last 4 and their coach out soon.


Now that sounds wonderful Kate.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it was pretty impressive . Apparently there are only 30 Tyranosaurus in the world that are more than 50% complete & this one is 65%


He is impressive and scary ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling better. Much less pain today so very good. I do think the pain shot it up but also need to take it in and have the Pharmacist show me if I am doing it right. He said to come in anytime. Maybe tomorrow as today I just rested after we got our water heater and air-conditioning worked on. Maybe renting will be better for us with all the upkeep. Then the financial advisor came over at my request as I wanted to know exactly how we were doing for retirement. DH, of course, says look we are fine. Me, I want to know how much we have and how long it will last. So glad I did that.


Glad to here that you are feeling better Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


Hoping it all turns out ok Joy , will keep you and Susan in my prayers ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was holding E today when someone whom Brett knew walked past. She was walking a dog and I noticed that E was looking with interest at the dog so I said what about if I squat down and you can have a good look at the dog but we don't go any closer? No sign at all that she was worried by it even when we were on the same level as the dog. The dog was on a lead and was behaving well- or I would have been taking off as well!


Aww that sounds positive for her. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


 :sm13: Sorry to hear that.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


Hoping for a happy outcome, Joy. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Until the morning and evening classes begin for the Fall semester, very little of her time is required at Take Flight. However, she has a second property slated to become a veterans' residence which is in need of several important repairs before it can be occupied. The really annoying thing about that property is that the neighboring property to the north of it shares the driveway and they are being rather ''gritchy'' and possibly may be responsible for a number of supposed vandalizations to her property. And then there is a triplex which she picked up for a song that requires serious rehabbing, but for which there is not enough funding available. When it is up to code for occupancy, the rental income will go to Heiens & Company which will then be able to make tax-deductible donations to Take Flight to provide for those ongoing expenses, i.e., utilities, foods, and GED testing fees which she has been paying out-of-pocket in order to get these young and not-so-young graduates on the road to self-sufficiency and off the food stamps and cash assistance.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm again in awe of all you and your family do for others. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry I can't seem to remember posts today. Saw surgeon and he drained off more fluid, so more comfortable.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Today, for the first time in weeks it's raining. I shouldn't complain, but this is going to disrupt my plans for getting the last of the washing dried - it's amazing how quickly you become used to thinking you can wash and dry in the one day! However it's a small-time problem so I'm not going to moan. Need to get the suitcases out of the loft and look at what I'm going to take with me (always end up with too much, but also usually have one night where I think, "I wish I'd brought ..... with me!) DH has already laid all his clothes, etc out on the spare bed as I'm the packer. I like to put half of his clothes and half of mine into each case just in case one goes missing on the journey - hasn't happened yet, but I'm prepared! TTYL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am cutting back on time in front of the computer to see if I can help my sleep pattern- means I am reading swathes of conversation, and not always responding- it can be embarrassing when you catch up and discover one or two pages, with only one's self. Not that one does not care, when things are going wrong. I will be busy again today, but will try to catch up again by evening (our time).
> My thoughts are with all who have so many problems.


Dont worry Julie, most days I seem to fill a page or 2 of just me. LOL. Hope it helps with your sleep pattern. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


Glad it went so well but sorry you still dont have any answers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Glad it went so well but sorry you still dont have any answers.


Thanks Cathy , will see what doctor suggests I do next ,no fun when you are trying to get the grocery shopping done and need to rush to find toilets not once but twice .
Makes me feel like I don't want to leave the house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Today, for the first time in weeks it's raining. I shouldn't complain, but this is going to disrupt my plans for getting the last of the washing dried - it's amazing how quickly you become used to thinking you can wash and dry in the one day! However it's a small-time problem so I'm not going to moan. Need to get the suitcases out of the loft and look at what I'm going to take with me (always end up with too much, but also usually have one night where I think, "I wish I'd brought ..... with me!) DH has already laid all his clothes, etc out on the spare bed as I'm the packer. I like to put half of his clothes and half of mine into each case just in case one goes missing on the journey - hasn't happened yet, but I'm prepared! TTYL.


Nice to get everything watered though it's a shame about getting the washing dry , still no rain here and none forecast for the near future


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How about a group hug, Tami!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I am in for sure. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Signs of a early spring, or nature confusion, just found this daffodil in the garden.


Goodness that IS early! Nice to have some colour though in Winter. :sm11:

We only got to 9c here today and drizzle rain most of the day. Supposed to be 12 to 14 over next few days and some sunshine. I need to get back out and finish pruning my roses.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's amazing that she's recovered so well.
> 
> Her mom broke her leg, behind the replacement, so they are waiting for that to heal, but a friend of the family has moved in to stay with her so that she' not alone if anything happens while Michelle is flying out of the country.


So glad she is recovering and has someone to help her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I'm heading for bed, neighbor and I got her deck mostly finished, got it all stained, so tomorrow it just needs a coat of Poly and to finish screwing down the last of the boards, so she'll do that in the morning, it should dry really quickly in such hot weather and little humidity.
> Sweet dreams all.


Such hard work. You must be exhausted, especially in that heat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking he needed another ERCP which is just a day procedure but he seems a little better today, I'm beginning to wonder if when he almost passed out yesterday maybe the stone passed?? He ate toast & yogurt when we got back from the hospital & was OK with that so had some lunch too but he's been out since lunch so I think he's OK


Glad he seems to be a bit better today. I hope that is the end of it and when they do test its all clear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, "the great white combine". Is a powerful one. DH went checking crops last night, a large part of ours is 80% gone but several of the neighbors have complete loss. Thank God we have some insurance & Im sure our renter has good insurance too.


I had forgotten about farmers having insurance. Will it cover the loss 100% or just part of it and will insurance rates go up if you use it? Regardless, wonderful that you spent the money on insurance!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, that would be an expensive day Al and I own, stayed overnight and hiked out next day.m glad we did it, but hike out was a tough one.


That would have been a really tough one for sure. You two must have really been really fit then to do that. I understand you have to be fit to do the mules too as you are going downhill and holding on to the mules with your legs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hoping it all turns out ok Joy , will keep you and Susan in my prayers ,


Me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the crop loss and the DH problems.
> Hoping they can more quickly get DH in for a CT scan and find out where the recalcitrant stone is lodged and be able to get it out. Misery for sure. Lucky for him you were able to get him safely home.
> So glad E is not afraid of dogs..you handled that situation wonderfully. I am amazed at the poor behavior of the dog owner with it off the leash. I run into this almost daily in a park that is clearly labeled "all dogs must be on a leash to use this park". I guess that people just are unable to read and/or understand plain English.
> The carpet repair person has just finished and was able to undo the rug damage Penny did when I accidentally locked her in the library. He also fixed the downstairs damage done by Katy when she got locked in the storage room. Now just to be able to keep it this way.
> ...


Glad the carpet repair went ok. Quite a relief for you. Yay for downsizing. I've learned a difficult lesson. Bought yarn online to take advantage of sales but find I like to purchase yarn for each project so yarn in my stash just sits (and of course need to start knitting again). I can't bring myself to just get rid of it as it will then be a total loss, so I say Bravo to you for overcoming that emotional block. It must be such a good feeling.
Wish the rain had been enough to help with the fires. Thinking of those who risk their lives to put them out and the loss of life and homes. Life including animals.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene- the cold meds seem to be working, but the doctor and I are at odds over another issue- which has made for a very tough couple of days. I want to get some errands done today, so may not tackle things until tomorrow.


Oh dear....glad the cold meds are working but so sorry about the other issue making for tough days. Hugs. Hate to hear of you having tough days. Yes, take your time tackling things when you have your errands done and wishing you all the best with the outcome.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, neighbors deck looks pretty darn good, if I do say so myself, she stained the front steps this morning after putting the poly on the deck, they look good too.
> I need to take out the electric chainsaw and cut down some bushes along the side fence that are going to cause problems if not gotten rid of, and I don't like them anyway, so neighbor and I will probably tackle that in a week or two when she has a little time.
> Knitting this afternoon and then tomorrow we have to go to Ft. Collins for follow-up with the surgeon, hopefully everything is continuing to heal well and she won't have to go back to see him until her next yearly follow-up for the gastric bypass, she's supposed to see him every year for that, to make sure nothing arises from it and that her blood levels are all where they should be, nutritionally speaking mainly.
> Now to get finished getting caught back up.


Hope the follow-up visit goes well. Great that they she seems to be doing so well and hope all the levels are where they should be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That is hard, and scary, if David and I make more than an additional $12,000 this year than last, we have to pay back all of our gov't help we receive, it's crazy, if you get a raise or make a little extra income so that you can start saving or try to have some retirement set away, the insurance up what you have to pay them, and it's usually more than what your increase in income is. I'm glad to have insurance, but to be on pins and needles as to whether we'll make to much and have to pay back almost $20,000 at the end of the year, is almost not worth it.
> No, you can't help them with everything, unfortunately, it just isn't humanly possible, you have to be able to live after your DH retires, but it is heartbreaking to watch them struggle and not be able to do as much as you'd like.
> 
> Oh! I read a thing last year, that said a lot of cities and towns have a group plan that as long as you live in that town or city, you can join, and that will cut costs tremendously, that is something to look into.


So sorry you are in the same position. Yes, amazing how different things can be depending on city or state you live in for insurance. Thank goodness the children still qualify. I guess there are these Christian groups that are coming together. Everyone pays in and my sister can explain it but I can't. That is what she has now. This is the group. I'm hoping DS can get in. Don't know all the ins and outs or if this particular one is available in other states than Ohio but people are helping each other and there are groups forming all over:
Christian Healthcare Ministries Home
www.chministries.org 
Wow, just checked out the site and it is available in all 50 states. Guess one would need to research the pros and cons. I just know my sister has it but not anything more. I just watched the video UR on the screen and they say it is not insurance but it is the coming together to help pay others medical bills. It meets the Obama care so people won't get fined and costs a lot less. There are certain requirements like not smoking and I think not drinking for this site but my sister said there are other groups like this that might allow drinking???? I'm not recommending this, just putting the info out there. They said there are very few complaints and they are straight forward about what they do. It is coming together of people caring for one another.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's certainly not good Midwest black dirt! We'll bring in several truckloads of black topsoil for the areas of grass and garden.


It sure is beautiful though. Love that color.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> daralene - your children are at an age where what they can or can't afford is up to them. there is no reason for you to shell out any money. it's time to think of yourself and bill - take care of yourselves. your son has made his job decision - it is not your responsibility to to make up the difference in salary. --- sam


They know we can't do that. We give a set amount to help each year with the children's musical activities and we get them a 1/2 share CSA but we sure won't be able to do more than that. Am already helping sister too but when she gets married that will stop. We won't have insurance when he retires but will have medicare, which still has to be paid for and something additional. Thank goodness DH can work beyond 65. He's in his 70's now and hopes he can retire.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


They usually take a little something for biopsy at our age (know you are younger.), so seems normal to be done. Now to get good results back. Great that you had this done so you can rule serious things out. Good that things looked normal but know it is frustrating not knowing what is causing the problem. Some people don't have full blown celiac disease but do have markers for it if the DNA is done, not just the regular test as that will show negative, but when you have a major problem you can have reactions to carbs. Food allergies and sensitivities....not always allergic but sometimes sensitivities can cause problems too. Immune system problems and perhaps before they show up.....also reflux.... I wonder if you try the diet Sassafras/Joy is doing if that would help as she has had so many problems and it seems to be helping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So do I Kaye Jo! I am really going to have to stand my ground on this matter. But I had a real shock, which made yesterday very hard going.


 :sm06: :sm25: :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No , doctor did say to go back and discuss results , so will go see what she says , just want to go out and about without worrying were the nearest toilets are


I had a problem like that when I was younger. I was under a lot of stress and nerves were part of it and drinking too much coffee as I worked in oral surgery and in between each case I would have a cuppa'. No idea that that would make nerves worse and contribute to the other also. Not saying that is your problem, just relating. Even today I have problems when we are traveling if the water isn't the same as at home. Believe it or not, I even have real problems when I visit Hartville, Ohio. Actually have to plan that I may not make it to the toilet when traveling. Awful! TMI

Well, I want to go on reading and commenting but am taking up too much space. Will give others a chance now. I'm talking too much. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Nothing new about that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, sorry you are having so many problems with pain and sleeping. Hope that somehow this improves or that they can help you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I do the same thing with my part of the summary. So like Kate apologies for when I fail to comment!


You do great and I think of that as your commenting, but do understand perhaps you would like to say more. I often make a comment and then get busy with life and don't get back to comment on people's comments, so apologies for that too. It is such a great group and so lovely to be able to come in and I guess we have to remember it is a 24 hr. tea party that one can't stay at all the time, so in reality, apologies accepted with the understanding you don't even need to apologize. What you are doing for KTP is truly amazing and it makes it possible for us to know what went on 24 hrs., when we couldn't be at the party. THANK YOU Kate, Darowil, Julie and Sam. Actually, can't thank you enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


Praying it is only calcification and not anything more serious. Loads and loads of Hugs. It seems there is so much going on with this in our group at the same time. One thing you know, there are lots here who can support you from their own experience and the rest support you too. We are here for you 24 hrs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our crops will survive but yields will be very low but some of the neighbors are a complete write off


That is heart breaking for farmers - to work so hard and then have nothing in the end.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> He thought he would have to drain fluid 2 or 3 times. This is the 4 th time, I think. Will ask him when I see him. He did say incision will flatten and feeling on underarms of having been lightly zapped with electricity will go, but that will take longer.


 I hope you aren't too uncomfortable and that the fluid eases soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today, for the first time in weeks it's raining. I shouldn't complain, but this is going to disrupt my plans for getting the last of the washing dried - it's amazing how quickly you become used to thinking you can wash and dry in the one day! However it's a small-time problem so I'm not going to moan. Need to get the suitcases out of the loft and look at what I'm going to take with me (always end up with too much, but also usually have one night where I think, "I wish I'd brought ..... with me!) DH has already laid all his clothes, etc out on the spare bed as I'm the packer. I like to put half of his clothes and half of mine into each case just in case one goes missing on the journey - hasn't happened yet, but I'm prepared! TTYL.


When do you leave?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy , will see what doctor suggests I do next ,no fun when you are trying to get the grocery shopping done and need to rush to find toilets not once but twice .
> Makes me feel like I don't want to leave the house


I don't know if it's available near you, but I have seen advertising of "Align" for IBS sufferers. I wonder if it might help you. I have gone through sessions like you and I know how you feel. I think I tracked every toilet on the way to Toronto during a 3 hour trip.
:sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glad the carpet repair went ok. Quite a relief for you. Yay for downsizing. I've learned a difficult lesson. Bought yarn online to take advantage of sales but find I like to purchase yarn for each project so yarn in my stash just sits (and of course need to start knitting again). I can't bring myself to just get rid of it as it will then be a total loss, so I say Bravo to you for overcoming that emotional block. It must be such a good feeling.
> Wish the rain had been enough to help with the fires. Thinking of those who risk their lives to put them out and the loss of life and homes. Life including animals.


Everyone could use rain. We are having fires in Northern Ontario now. There was also one recently at the Lavender Farm at Niagara On The Lake. Something like 15 cars were burned. I haven't heard what caused the fire.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, we are home again a few days sooner than planned. DH has been having "attacks" for the last week & they have been getting much worse since we left. I think he still has stones backed up into his liver since things were plugged up for so long & now one is caught in the duct again. He was feeling poor yesterday so when we got up this morning headed for home. At one point I thought I might have to leave the bike on the road & call an ambulance. We stopped, he got off, turned white as a sheet & doubled over in pain, after about 10 minutes it subsided, thank God & we got home. He's eaten next to nothing for 2 days now. I called the office of the surgeon he had, I got a message that she mailed????a req for blood work & wants an ultrasound but they gave him an appointment 2 weeks away. ????I'm calling the local clinic tomorrow & hope for an urgent referral for an ERCP.
> So much for the holiday ???? we saw some nice country but I was worrying how we were going to get home if he was too sick to drive.
> We were just home about an hour when we got a crazy storm, wind, walnut sized hail & 0.8 inch of rain in about 15 minutes. I haven't been down the hill but the garden looks a little sick, I hope it recovers.


I hope they can deal with the problem quickly- what a shame your holiday had to finish early and not be all that enjoyable with your worry about DH.
And how you pull up after falling?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, sounds like a great vacation. When I went to Germany years ago, we took a cruise from Frankfurt to Cologne & took the stairs to the top of the cathedral there, it's quite a building.
> 
> Kaye, good to hear Marla's sister has got back to work after her ordeal.
> 
> DH has been on the phone with the neighbors, so crops are totally gone from this crazy storm & DS called to say 2 of his friends have damage to the siding on their houses????


Does that mean you have lost crops or the neighbours only?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PearlsGirls I was doing some research today on personnal alerts for Mum and found some that can be set to activate when a person is a certain distance from home and show where they are. So if DH got out and wandered again it would soon let you know where he was. They also have automatic fall detection so you could be notified if he fell as well. Set it so that it rings you if He should fall.
Not an issue with Mum but at 87 she could well have a fall sometime and good to be prepared rather than waiting until after a fall.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Until the morning and evening classes begin for the Fall semester, very little of her time is required at Take Flight. However, she has a second property slated to become a veterans' residence which is in need of several important repairs before it can be occupied. The really annoying thing about that property is that the neighboring property to the north of it shares the driveway and they are being rather ''gritchy'' and possibly may be responsible for a number of supposed vandalizations to her property. And then there is a triplex which she picked up for a song that requires serious rehabbing, but for which there is not enough funding available. When it is up to code for occupancy, the rental income will go to Heiens & Company which will then be able to make tax-deductible donations to Take Flight to provide for those ongoing expenses, i.e., utilities, foods, and GED testing fees which she has been paying out-of-pocket in order to get these young and not-so-young graduates on the road to self-sufficiency and off the food stamps and cash assistance.
> 
> Sounds like Susan has her hands more than full. She sounds like one very capable lady to undertake all that and extremely generous with both her time and her money to help others. God bless her.
> Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Today, has been a long day. I made arrangements yesterday to meet our friends and co-missionaries from India about an hour & a half from where we live as they were visiting another friend near by, today for lunch. We drove to LLBean Mothership Store, as it is easy to find. I kept telling DH where and why we were going all morning. He kept telling me he didn't want to go, all the way.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if I was doing too much with him. . . We got there and found a table and chairs in the shade outside. I told him I needed to rest a bit after the hill. When our friends arrived, he was so surprised and almost in tears, as he figured that we could not go to India again, because of medical problems.
> He was actually in shock with the biggest smile as, he could not believe it.
> ...


Good that enjoyed the day so much but sad that he had no understanding of what you had told him.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm again in awe of all you and your family do for others. :sm24:


I'd written a reply but it seems to have got lost in the ether, so I'll just echo Kate's words. If only there were more like you and your family, maybe the world would be a better place. Bless you all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today, for the first time in weeks it's raining. I shouldn't complain, but this is going to disrupt my plans for getting the last of the washing dried - it's amazing how quickly you become used to thinking you can wash and dry in the one day! However it's a small-time problem so I'm not going to moan. Need to get the suitcases out of the loft and look at what I'm going to take with me (always end up with too much, but also usually have one night where I think, "I wish I'd brought ..... with me!) DH has already laid all his clothes, etc out on the spare bed as I'm the packer. I like to put half of his clothes and half of mine into each case just in case one goes missing on the journey - hasn't happened yet, but I'm prepared! TTYL.


Lucky you. I wish we could get some rain. There seems to be none on the horizon at all over the next couple of weeks. I've never seen the grass so brown around here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today, for the first time in weeks it's raining. I shouldn't complain, but this is going to disrupt my plans for getting the last of the washing dried - it's amazing how quickly you become used to thinking you can wash and dry in the one day! However it's a small-time problem so I'm not going to moan. Need to get the suitcases out of the loft and look at what I'm going to take with me (always end up with too much, but also usually have one night where I think, "I wish I'd brought ..... with me!) DH has already laid all his clothes, etc out on the spare bed as I'm the packer. I like to put half of his clothes and half of mine into each case just in case one goes missing on the journey - hasn't happened yet, but I'm prepared! TTYL.


Do you not have a clothes dryer? 
You have a well trained husband ????I can never get mine to put things out TIL the last minute & then something always needs washed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy , will see what doctor suggests I do next ,no fun when you are trying to get the grocery shopping done and need to rush to find toilets not once but twice .
> Makes me feel like I don't want to leave the house


That's not good.

You haven't had any antibiotics recently, have you? Twice I have taken a certain antibiotic & got Clostridium difficle, the first time I had terrible "trots" for most of a month before diagnosed. The second time I told dr to test me as I expected to get it. I had told dr that antibiotic would do that, he, of course knew better????. After that episode I had the clinic mark that I am allergic to it, doctors don't argue now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice to get everything watered though it's a shame about getting the washing dry , still no rain here and none forecast for the near future


I will be interested to see what is in the rain gauge this morning, it's been raining all night & about 6:30 we had a real downpour. Now we need some heat & sun & things will really jump


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had forgotten about farmers having insurance. Will it cover the loss 100% or just part of it and will insurance rates go up if you use it? Regardless, wonderful that you spent the money on insurance!


No we won't get full loss coverage, DH just put $100/acre so if all is lost at least we have enough to pay bills.
If there are lots of claims rates may go up but it's a Co-op insurance so they just make enough to keep a certain fund up, not to make big profits


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would have been a really tough one for sure. You two must have really been really fit then to do that. I understand you have to be fit to do the mules too as you are going downhill and holding on to the mules with your legs.


I imagine there are some who are very stiff after riding. When I was young I rode all the time so never stiff, if I got on a horse now I probably wouldn't walk right for a week????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is heart breaking for farmers - to work so hard and then have nothing in the end.


Most have either crop insurance or hail insurance but some just starting or not good managers may be in real trouble if they have big input & machinery payments to Make as they depend on the profits to pay those off. We have long since paid the farm off & when our old machinery was wearing out DH decided to rent the land rather than go into debt because if you lose a crop you are in trouble. We have always carried hail insurance but crop insurance covers more things & is very expensive, we had it for 2 years, had poor crops & still got nothing so DH said never again.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> They know we can't do that. We give a set amount to help each year with the children's musical activities and we get them a 1/2 share CSA but we sure won't be able to do more than that. Am already helping sister too but when she gets married that will stop. We won't have insurance when he retires but will have medicare, which still has to be paid for and something additional. Thank goodness DH can work beyond 65. He's in his 70's now and hopes he can retire.


Don't wait too long. My husband was working in his 70s. He was 73 when botched biopsy was done & sepsis. He retired at 75 as his expressive aphasia was too over whelming and I then qualified for Medicare. We are mostly unable to enjoy or travel during our retirement as planned. I have to make any entertainment we have. As we were older parents we still try to help kids when we can. Their lifestyle and demands are more than we can afford most of the time, on a fixed income. We have always lived below our means to save for retirement, so try to help out some.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most have either crop insurance or hail insurance but some just starting or not good managers may be in real trouble if they have big input & machinery payments to Make as they depend on the profits to pay those off. We have long since paid the farm off & when our old machinery was wearing out DH decided to rent the land rather than go into debt because if you lose a crop you are in trouble. We have always carried hail insurance but crop insurance covers more things & is very expensive, we had it for 2 years, had poor crops & still got nothing so DH said never again.


That is frustrating.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'd written a reply but it seems to have got lost in the ether, so I'll just echo Kate's words. If only there were more like you and your family, maybe the world would be a better place. Bless you all.


So true Re: Ohio Joy & family


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you are not in as much pain.


Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling better. Much less pain today so very good. I do think the pain shot it up but also need to take it in and have the Pharmacist show me if I am doing it right. He said to come in anytime. Maybe tomorrow as today I just rested after we got our water heater and air-conditioning worked on. Maybe renting will be better for us with all the upkeep. Then the financial advisor came over at my request as I wanted to know exactly how we were doing for retirement. DH, of course, says look we are fine. Me, I want to know how much we have and how long it will last. So glad I did that.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> PearlsGirls I was doing some research today on personnal alerts for Mum and found some that can be set to activate when a person is a certain distance from home and show where they are. So if DH got out and wandered again it would soon let you know where he was. They also have automatic fall detection so you could be notified if he fell as well. Set it so that it rings you if He should fall.
> Not an issue with Mum but at 87 she could well have a fall sometime and good to be prepared rather than waiting until after a fall.


Thanks for the idea. Someone mentioned yesterday that the VA might even provide something like a tracking bracelet that alerts me. I will need to continue to seek out solutions to problems as they arise. I knew the bathroom would be an issue so tackling that next. It is too small, like I told someone you can almost sit on the pot, soak your feet in the tub and wash your hands in the sink, all at the same time.We need to blow out a wall & add additional space in the room. This is going to mean adding on to the house and blowing out kitchen & bath wall.
:sm02: Have a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment Daralene. Sure would love to see you again. If you ever get to visit family in Atlanta please let 
me know so we can connect.


Cashmeregma said:


> So glad you had such a great success with the class Gwen. I've made soap before but would definitely love to take your class. Know you've been a teacher for years and have the skills needed to teach others. Congratulations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I sure hope it passed. FYI here is a link that lists foods that cause/contribute to developing kidney stones. It might be worth checking out. 
http://health.facty.com/conditions/kidney-stones/10-causes-of-kidney-stone/?utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=c-search&utm_term=&utm_campaign=f-h-dynamic-ads-ailments&gclid=CjwKCAjw1ZbaBRBUEiwA4VQCIeCTawbykf41Yf_nDhR45sv3OOrfpb2FC15d4SniA0BeRlifvZrvYxoC2R8QAvD_BwE


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm just fine, wasn't too serious, just a few bruises.
> 
> ????????DH has now had supper & still OK so I'm hoping he passed that stone


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy I'll be praying that all goes well when you see the next doctor/appointment about the possible BRBC and also keeping Susan in prayer about the job.


jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Besides I think DH is terrified to wander much right now. He was exhausted upon returning. He remembered he used to go to the Post Office up the hill. Realizes he is in pretty poor physical shape as he sits and listens to Classical music, watches T.V., and eats most of the time. This is not conducive of muscle building. So the muscles deteriorate also. My brain muscle is also deteriorating as I try to keep pretty set routine for DH, just flexible hours. Bed time at 1a.m. this morning. I think if you have depth perception issues also that does not help moving about. He uses these short mincing steps like a little old lady, so I have to constantly push on him or drag my DH (anchor) behind me. Not complaining just trying to describe what I do. Have a great day doing whatever you like to do. Feel Happy and have joy in your heart under all circumstances.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I get my lye from www.thelyeguy.com and it is also available on Amazon.com. Also, you can run Sorlenna's recipe in a small quantity of oils (don't count your EOs) through the soap calculator at http://soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp and make a smaller quantity. If you need help doing that let me know in a PM and I'll do it for you and send it to you. Just a little advise (not questioning Sorlenna's recipe), however it is always a good idea to double check *any recipe* you get from anywhere by running it through the soapcal listed above. I do even if it is from a book; typos do occur and you sure don't want a bad batch of soap and wasting ingredients. Soapmaking can be expensive!

Also meant to say I was so sorry to know how your crops and garden were damaged.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great your class was such a success, if I was closer, I'd sure be in there. I really want to try that. I've got everything for Sorleenas recipe except the lye, hopefully some place in Lloydminster will have it. I talked to my friend & she's game ,for us to,try it together & since it makes a lot we will both have a good supply. I also found a recipe for shampoo bars I want to try.
> 
> I spent 2 hrs fixing all the holes in my tents over my cabbage, etc. & I've never know it to be so humid as it was. Now we are having another storm???? don't think it will be so severe as last night, thank goodness. But lots of thunder


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> Awe, he'll be coming to find you soon, he's growing up so fast.


It was sure easier once E could come and find me. Though now that have a table at the other end of the house it isn't so hard for me to be down that end of the house. And last time E was here she choose to sleep in the cot- I needed to wake her so don't know if she would climb out or not. And at least while still in the cot they are less likely to come out before a sleep!
He comes looking for me if I dare leave him here when I go the kitchen or toilet. Crying as he comes dragging himself along the floor. Sad and cute watching this crying boy drag himself along (on a not very comfortable floor for it as an unfinished section between this room and the others). Makes hard work of it- not sure if it is becuase he is upset or doesn't like the surface.

Gordon was wearing a red and blue BSJ I knitted for E. being a bigger boy and a couple of months older than E was at this stage of her first winter it is too short (just OK width wise) and I jokingly said to myself should add white to it (my football teams colours). The thought actually that is what I should do- doesn't matter if the blue or red are the wrong colours. So adding an inch or two to the bottom of the sleeves and body and a collar just to help make it look deliberate -and when I saw it the other day I thought it needed a collar.

I really should head off to bed. so hopefully I won't be distracted again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pearl's Girls* I forgot to answer you question re my DH's helping me or his hobby interests. The only way he helps with soap making is to open containers I can't or help load stuff into the car when I have to take a bunch to teach a class like the other night. His interests in regard to hobbies are in woodworking; he is a master carpenter by trade. He has made some gorgeous music boxes with inlaid woods and when Habitat for Humanity locally holds their birdhouse auctions he make some beautiful birdhouse. One of his this past spring brought in $1100 for Habitat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I imagine there are some who are very stiff after riding. When I was young I rode all the time so never stiff, if I got on a horse now I probably wouldn't walk right for a week????????


 :sm09: :sm09: and not only that but I'd need a ladder to get up on a horse now days! Wouldn't be able to lift leg to get foot into stirrup and pull myself up! :sm09: :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pearl's Girls* I forgot to answer you question re my DH's helping me or his hobby interests. The only way he helps with soap making is to open containers I can't or help load stuff into the car when I have to take a bunch to teach a class like the other night. His interests in regard to hobbies are in woodworking; he is a master carpenter by trade. He has made some gorgeous music boxes with inlaid woods and when Habitat for Humanity locally holds their birdhouse auctions he make some beautiful birdhouse. One of his this past spring brought in $1100 for Habitat.


I asked because I thought he must have a part in all that you do. My DH was the same back then also. He would carry all my clothes baskets of stuff in and out of kids workshops and sometimes stop & chat or help a kid who was struggling. Up until recently he was always encouraging and my cheer leader. Now he still enjoys me doing things , he just can't help much. He was always good at going and getting things that I forgot in my haste as working with 20+ kids ages 6-15 is really a handful. I did history camps. The kids were time travelers and immersed in the large family concept from 9-3 every day. Parents reported them not wanting to get out of character when they got home.
They would choose their own name for the week or two and off we would go. Family meeting every morning to catch everyone up on what was happening and who needed help, Virginia Reel (dancing) and old games as Hoops and Graces, quoits, etc. That is where we made lye soap. I really miss those fun days. Sometimes we would have a camp of 3 different eras. Peter Maddison Tavern 1790s, Robert Todd(Abraham Lincoln's son) Lincoln's house, Hildene Civil war era, and Park-McCullough house, turn of the century. I taught ball room dancing along w/ Virginia Reel etc., they even signed in an old blank copy of a register to leave behind at the Lincoln House. I worked for the Museum which closed all its children's programs in favor of adult tours and acquisitions. Very Unfortunate, I think, as if children do not learn to appreciate history early, it will all disappear and be no interest later, except for the wealthy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I sure hope it passed. FYI here is a link that lists foods that cause/contribute to developing kidney stones. It might be worth checking out.
> http://health.facty.com/conditions/kidney-stones/10-causes-of-kidney-stone/?utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=c-search&utm_term=&utm_campaign=f-h-dynamic-ads-ailments&gclid=CjwKCAjw1ZbaBRBUEiwA4VQCIeCTawbykf41Yf_nDhR45sv3OOrfpb2FC15d4SniA0BeRlifvZrvYxoC2R8QAvD_BwE


Thanks, Gwen, he doesn't have kidney stones but gall stones that backed up into the liver because things were blocked so long. I talked to my friend who had this problem & she continued to have trouble for 10 years after the GB removed.
DH had an abnormally large duct connecting the gallbladder to the common bile duct, normal is 6mm, his was 21 so the surgeon had to cut at the edge of the GB &leave the duct to avoid damage to the common bile duct so I'm thinking that's an extra place for the stones/sludge/sand to get stuck & then flake off & cause trouble


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I get my lye from www.thelyeguy.com and it is also available on Amazon.com. Also, you can run Sorlenna's recipe in a small quantity of oils (don't count your EOs) through the soap calculator at http://soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp and make a smaller quantity. If you need help doing that let me know in a PM and I'll do it for you and send it to you. Just a little advise (not questioning Sorlenna's recipe), however it is always a good idea to double check *any recipe* you get from anywhere by running it through the soapcal listed above. I do even if it is from a book; typos do occur and you sure don't want a bad batch of soap and wasting ingredients. Soapmaking can be expensive!
> 
> Also meant to say I was so sorry to know how your crops and garden were damaged.


Thanks, Gwen. I tried to order from amazon but they won't ship it. Home Hardware in Lloydminster is supposed to carry it so I will look when I go there next????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I am trying to read daily and keep up. I don't comment on all as So many already have. I am in this with you.
Sorry for ill health issues and crop failures. Watched the Thai rescue in full on ABC last night on 20/20, and I pray for most of you around the table. You are becoming relatives /family quickly. I can't even remember what I've done or said or commented on. I try to help when I can, always a missionary. Learning lots of new stuff. I am enjoying the vicarious vacations and places in the worl that I have only read about. Happy to have met so many from so far away and various places. Save my spot, I'm just around the corner getting a real cup of Tea.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> When do you leave?


Friday at 3.30am! (Thursday 10.30pm EST)


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Also when I did kid workshops ,Every evening my husband would help me prep by cutting things in his shop for parts to make other things. We made old fashion dancing dolls that dance on a paddle when jiggled. he would cut the parts, we would glue their phor=to on as a face and each would dress their on with paper, cloth & accessories of what ever you can think of ribbon, scraps of leather, buttons, etc. We both had fun doing it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's a good thing we came home when we did, rain, rain, rain coming. Last night some of the areas we came through had tornados & tennisball sized hail. It has rained constantly since suppertime & there was 3 inches in the gauge since then & it's still raining. Crazy weather. Good thing our hay is still standing, if it was swathed, it would be rotten before it ever dried.

I think I told you we had to detour near Saskatoon the other day because of an accident. Apparently a couple were travelling across Canada by tractor to explain the importance of supply management/ quota system for our dairy (one of the things President Trump is on the warpath about our free trade deal- it trying to be political, just explaining) &a Semi hit them
https://www.therecord.com/news-story/8734310-rcmp-probing-fatal-tractor-crash/#.W0UEIwVOvi4.facebook

Terrible


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> PearlsGirls I was doing some research today on personnal alerts for Mum and found some that can be set to activate when a person is a certain distance from home and show where they are. So if DH got out and wandered again it would soon let you know where he was. They also have automatic fall detection so you could be notified if he fell as well. Set it so that it rings you if He should fall.
> Not an issue with Mum but at 87 she could well have a fall sometime and good to be prepared rather than waiting until after a fall.


I've just got my uncle set up with one of those fall alert alarms - it automatically rings me if he has a fall, or he can press the button on it - the one he has is worn on the wrist like a watch and is ok to keep on in the shower.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you not have a clothes dryer?
> You have a well trained husband ????I can never get mine to put things out TIL the last minute & then something always needs washed


No, I used to have one, but after I got my new kitchen the utility room is so warm that things dry on the pull up airer overnight so I got rid of the tumble drier. The problem comes when it's raining outside and the heating's not on...like now!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> I've just got my uncle set up with one of those fall alert alarms - it automatically rings me if he has a fall, or he can press the button on it - the one he has is worn on the wrist like a watch and is ok to keep on in the shower.


Don't count on it for total security. Maybe they make them better now. My DB set Mother up with one. When she fell because of a stroke that arm was pinned behind her and she was 3 days w/o help laying on the floor. Mother & Sibling said they talked every day to keep checks on each other. Obviously wasn't true. She went and checked after she got a call from someone that had been trying to reach her for 3 days. It was not helpful at all. We did try, however.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Marla's mom has someone who can stay with her, I wonder if they expect the bone to heal eventually or why they wouldn't pin it.
> 
> Jeanette, I imagine it's good to see the plan coming along.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got DH in locally and the ball is rolling for further testing. Hope the garden comes back. Yay for fresh potatoes and carrots!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Never much pain after the first few minutes. The back of my arm is lovely purple & my ribs too


That's good. Just try not to bump into anything in that area!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


Devastating for your neighbor. Wow, that was high winds. So glad it wasn't worse for you. As for the mesh tents can you cover them with regular netting until you can get new tents? Thanks for sharing the photos. Something I will probably never see.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
> Goodnight ????


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking he needed another ERCP which is just a day procedure but he seems a little better today, I'm beginning to wonder if when he almost passed out yesterday maybe the stone passed?? He ate toast & yogurt when we got back from the hospital & was OK with that so had some lunch too but he's been out since lunch so I think he's OK


That's good


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like that and am going to use it. So cute.


Unfortunately I am budgeting my energy more and more often. On days that every joint in my body hurts when I move, it takes a lot more energy to move to do things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


Hugs. Prayers that there is nothing serious for you, and that Susan gets the job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, weird. :sm04:


That's me! :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! Marla got the card while I was on vacay and wanted me to tell you thank you. And thank you from me too.


Most welcome


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, sorry you are having so many problems with pain and sleeping. Hope that somehow this improves or that they can help you.


This is something that comes and goes, though the all over joint pain is rather new. And it's not continuous. I'm a bit achy, but the joints pain when I move. Oh well. If continues I will mention it to the Dr next visit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I asked because I thought he must have a part in all that you do. My DH was the same back then also. He would carry all my clothes baskets of stuff in and out of kids workshops and sometimes stop & chat or help a kid who was struggling. Up until recently he was always encouraging and my cheer leader. Now he still enjoys me doing things , he just can't help much. He was always good at going and getting things that I forgot in my haste as working with 20+ kids ages 6-15 is really a handful. I did history camps. The kids were time travelers and immersed in the large family concept from 9-3 every day. Parents reported them not wanting to get out of character when they got home.
> They would choose their own name for the week or two and off we would go. Family meeting every morning to catch everyone up on what was happening and who needed help, Virginia Reel (dancing) and old games as Hoops and Graces, quoits, etc. That is where we made lye soap. I really miss those fun days. Sometimes we would have a camp of 3 different eras. Peter Maddison Tavern 1790s, Robert Todd(Abraham Lincoln's son) Lincoln's house, Hildene Civil war era, and Park-McCullough house, turn of the century. I taught ball room dancing along w/ Virginia Reel etc., they even signed in an old blank copy of a register to leave behind at the Lincoln House. I worked for the Museum which closed all its children's programs in favor of adult tours and acquisitions. Very Unfortunate, I think, as if children do not learn to appreciate history early, it will all disappear and be no interest later, except for the wealthy.


That sounds like a very interesting time. Some good memories, I'm sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Friday at 3.30am! (Thursday 10.30pm EST)


Just 2 more sleeps :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's a good thing we came home when we did, rain, rain, rain coming. Last night some of the areas we came through had tornados & tennisball sized hail. It has rained constantly since suppertime & there was 3 inches in the gauge since then & it's still raining. Crazy weather. Good thing our hay is still standing, if it was swathed, it would be rotten before it ever dried.
> 
> I think I told you we had to detour near Saskatoon the other day because of an accident. Apparently a couple were travelling across Canada by tractor to explain the importance of supply management/ quota system for our dairy (one of the things President Trump is on the warpath about our free trade deal- it trying to be political, just explaining) &a Semi hit them
> https://www.therecord.com/news-story/8734310-rcmp-probing-fatal-tractor-crash/#.W0UEIwVOvi4.facebook
> ...


That's awful news about that couple. I hope the rain stops soon and I wish you could send some of that rain this way. There are so many areas that really need it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry they didn’t find out what is causing your illness. I know well looking for bathrooms. Many the day I wore pull on diapers and brought extra!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, just read Daralene’s post. I’m on Keto diet. But if that is too strict, I understand. Basically I would try cutting ALL gluten from your diet and see if that works. It seems hard but after a week you don’t miss it. Fortunately today, at least in U.S. there are many gluten free products.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's not good.
> 
> You haven't had any antibiotics recently, have you? Twice I have taken a certain antibiotic & got Clostridium difficle, the first time I had terrible "trots" for most of a month before diagnosed. The second time I told dr to test me as I expected to get it. I had told dr that antibiotic would do that, he, of course knew better????. After that episode I had the clinic mark that I am allergic to it, doctors don't argue now


Bonnie, good point. My doctor always advises to eat yogurt (with active culture) after antibiotics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> That sounds like a very interesting time. Some good memories, I'm sure.


Good memories for me. . . Sorry the Museum changed its focus. I try to talk about these things with DH... He has no memory or recollection of being able to help me out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, you are your best advocate, don't let them scare or threaten you into something you don't want to take or do.


 :sm24: That has been how I saw it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Dont worry Julie, most days I seem to fill a page or 2 of just me. LOL. Hope it helps with your sleep pattern. :sm24:


I am definitely getting more rest than I was- I've not yet managed more than about three hours at a stretch. The water pill is not helpful there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear....glad the cold meds are working but so sorry about the other issue making for tough days. Hugs. Hate to hear of you having tough days. Yes, take your time tackling things when you have your errands done and wishing you all the best with the outcome.


Thanks Daralene- today I must make a list of those I need to ring- but shortly the cleaning Lady will be here- and I will be concentrating on not getting in her way! She loves conversation which is nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so sorry to hear about the couple killed while traveling to educate others. A real tragedy.

My goodness that has been terrible weather. Can't imagine if you'd still been out there on the road during that and DH sick as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, good point. My doctor always advises to eat yogurt (with active culture) after antibiotics.


My doctor has me on olive leaf and probiotics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, Olive leaf. That is new to me will google it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Don't count on it for total security. Maybe they make them better now. My DB set Mother up with one. When she fell because of a stroke that arm was pinned behind her and she was 3 days w/o help laying on the floor. Mother & Sibling said they talked every day to keep checks on each other. Obviously wasn't true. She went and checked after she got a call from someone that had been trying to reach her for 3 days. It was not helpful at all. We did try, however.


This one should automatically call if his arm moves in a downward direction at speed, indicating that he has fallen. Sorry it didn't work out well for your poor mum.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just got my uncle set up with one of those fall alert alarms - it automatically rings me if he has a fall, or he can press the button on it - the one he has is worn on the wrist like a watch and is ok to keep on in the shower.


They are sure good for peace of mind. My step-dad had one for several years before he had his stroke & went into care


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are sure good for peace of mind. My step-dad had one for several years before he had his stroke & went into care


Yes, when we eventually persuaded him that it was what he needed I told him it wasn't just for his peace of mind, but mine too! He is very lucky in that he has a good friend (20 years younger than him - uncle is 85) who lives nearby and is willinging to be phoned if necessary as I'm a 45minute drive away and as he didn't have any children, I'm all the family he has now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Devastating for your neighbor. Wow, that was high winds. So glad it wasn't worse for you. As for the mesh tents can you cover them with regular netting until you can get new tents? Thanks for sharing the photos. Something I will probably never see.


I sewed the holes shut with yarn, imagine that, I had some to spare????????. I think I'm going to look in the fabric store for some mesh fabric next time I get to Lloydminster, I have another frame that a deer trashed last summer & I think I can just sew new fabric to.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, when we eventually persuaded him that it was what he needed I told him it wasn't just for his peace of mind, but mine too! He is very lucky in that he has a good friend (20 years younger than him - uncle is 85) who lives nearby and is willinging to be phoned if necessary as I'm a 45minute drive away and as he didn't have any children, I'm all the family he has now.


That's good, Dad had a couple of neighbors who were willing to be phoned too, we were only 15 minutes away but it was before the days of cell phones so was lots of time they couldn't get us.

Pearl, sorry you had such a bad experience with the Lifecall, your poor mom. I think the systems have really improved in the last few years as DHs Aunt has one & if no movement for ?5 minutes, they phone her, if no answer they send someone to check her. She took hers off to get in the tub & has "rescuers" at the door & was very embarrassed ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I just disappeared for 2 hrs, went in the bedroom and fell asleep. Had good dreams and good rest. 1am -6-am is not enough for me. DH was asleep on the couch. Didn't even miss me for most of the time. I feel ready to start the day over. Yay!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just disappeared for 2 hrs, went in the bedroom and fell asleep. Had good dreams and good rest. 1am -6-am is not enough for me. DH was asleep on the couch. Didn't even miss me for most of the time. I feel ready to start the day over. Yay!


Sleep is so necessary and sometimes so elusive. Glad you got 2 hours of refreshment.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


What a little fighter she is. Wonderful news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


I 've been following your posts on fb Mary, it was a beautiful picture of her in the car going home ????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


Wonderful news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I 've been following your posts on fb Mary, it was a beautiful picture of her in the car going home ????


Brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But we get to stop in the Amana Colonies and get ice cream on the way. :sm23: Priorities after all. lolol


Pick up some wine while you are there! Lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, glad you were able to get a restful nap.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is not as steep as you think - at no time did i feel that i was in danger. you stop half way down in a meadow (with outhouse) for lunch. i would do it again in a heart beat. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> That would have been a really tough one for sure. You two must have really been really fit then to do that. I understand you have to be fit to do the mules too as you are going downhill and holding on to the mules with your legs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never talk too much daralene - speak on. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I had a problem like that when I was younger. I was under a lot of stress and nerves were part of it and drinking too much coffee as I worked in oral surgery and in between each case I would have a cuppa'. No idea that that would make nerves worse and contribute to the other also. Not saying that is your problem, just relating. Even today I have problems when we are traveling if the water isn't the same as at home. Believe it or not, I even have real problems when I visit Hartville, Ohio. Actually have to plan that I may not make it to the toilet when traveling. Awful! TMI
> 
> Well, I want to go on reading and commenting but am taking up too much space. Will give others a chance now. I'm talking too much. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Nothing new about that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sassafras, I speak from experience of Olive leafs goodness. I had a viral form of pneumonia and 3 courses of antibiotics which didn’t help. Then I got onto an olive leaf supplement and within a week I was fine again. It is a powerful natural antibiotic and worked very well for me. I find some regular medicines react badly on me, so am careful with what I can tolerate. Warm wishes for continued healing, you are doing really well so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

onward and upward. looks good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you for passing on info on olive leaf! I assume you used extract. I’ll order some to have on hand.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoops....my error. I hope he is feeling better now and no need for a "spa" visit.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Gwen, he doesn't have kidney stones but gall stones that backed up into the liver because things were blocked so long. I talked to my friend who had this problem & she continued to have trouble for 10 years after the GB removed.
> DH had an abnormally large duct connecting the gallbladder to the common bile duct, normal is 6mm, his was 21 so the surgeon had to cut at the edge of the GB &leave the duct to avoid damage to the common bile duct so I'm thinking that's an extra place for the stones/sludge/sand to get stuck & then flake off & cause trouble


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


I saw the news on Facebook. What wonderful news for the whole family and especially Bella.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


They are moving right along. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you do move in by Thanksgiving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sassafras, I speak from experience of Olive leafs goodness. I had a viral form of pneumonia and 3 courses of antibiotics which didn't help. Then I got onto an olive leaf supplement and within a week I was fine again. It is a powerful natural antibiotic and worked very well for me. I find some regular medicines react badly on me, so am careful with what I can tolerate. Warm wishes for continued healing, you are doing really well so far.


I've never heard of Olive leaf. Must look it up.

Very interesting. Seems to be very beneficial. I'm going to the Health Food Store and get more information.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, thank you for passing on info on olive leaf! I assume you used extract. I'll order some to have on hand.


Yes I did. I actually used a supplement called Viralex which I don't know if you can get it where you are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What wonderful news about Bella!!! I recall thinking she would not ever go home this time and am rejoicing that prayers were answered! 
What a fighter that little girl is!


pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Looking real good. Gives hope when you see progress.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, good point. My doctor always advises to eat yogurt (with active culture) after antibiotics.


My Pharmacist suggested always taking it with also, just at different times to help fight bacteria and buid new stamina.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such great news about Bella, nothing short of a miracle for her to survive the latest ordeal.

Jeanette, the house is really coming along. Hope your present home sells at just the right time.

DH is back on the couch in pain, I’m trying to convince him to go to emergency. Yesterday the local doctor said he needs ultrasound but we can’t get an appointment for another week. Good grief. I’m going to call in the morning & see if I can get some action sooner. He’s says he’d get better service at the vet clinic????

The sun came out about noon & it was quite nice until 1/2 hr ago & another storm rolled in, so far lots of noise but only 6 drops of rain


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such great news about Bella, nothing short of a miracle for her to survive the latest ordeal.
> 
> Jeanette, the house is really coming along. Hope your present home sells at just the right time.
> 
> ...


I sure hope he gets in quickly..my vote is for Emergency.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure hope he gets in quickly..my vote is for Emergency.


Mine too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

YEAH BELLA, you truly are Super Bella, Miracle Girl. So happy you are home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> DH and I did the walk to the overlook and back (single day pass) about 35 years ago, but I don't fancy doing it now. It was snowy at the top and warm at the bottom, and we started as soon as there was enough light to see where our feet were. The people on the mules looked rather concerned whenever the animals stopped to look over the side, so we decided it was better to be on foot!


Lol! That might make me think that walking would be much better too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad Marla's mom has someone who can stay with her, I wonder if they expect the bone to heal eventually or why they wouldn't pin it.
> 
> Jeanette, I imagine it's good to see the plan coming along.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think they figure that it will heal okay on it's own since it's got stability.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Signs of a early spring, or nature confusion, just found this daffodil in the garden.


Awe, poor thing is pretty though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They would have to be very tame mules for me to want to get on one on a steep narrow path????& at the prices Kaye found, I don't think we will be doing it, that's crazy


Lol! They probably do the trip so often, they could do it blind folded.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that's one heck of a storm, Hopefully you were able to come up with a solution for your mesh tents. 
Great photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Our NHS has just turned 70 and I hope it goes on for many many more years . The people who want to privatise it and make everyone pay want shipping out to the moon on a one way ticket


I agree with you on that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
> Goodnight ????


LOLOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking he needed another ERCP which is just a day procedure but he seems a little better today, I'm beginning to wonder if when he almost passed out yesterday maybe the stone passed?? He ate toast & yogurt when we got back from the hospital & was OK with that so had some lunch too but he's been out since lunch so I think he's OK


Hopefully he did indeed pass the stone, that would be a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it was pretty impressive . Apparently there are only 30 Tyranosaurus in the world that are more than 50% complete & this one is 65%


That is indeed impressive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Feeling better. Much less pain today so very good. I do think the pain shot it up but also need to take it in and have the Pharmacist show me if I am doing it right. He said to come in anytime. Maybe tomorrow as today I just rested after we got our water heater and air-conditioning worked on. Maybe renting will be better for us with all the upkeep. Then the financial advisor came over at my request as I wanted to know exactly how we were doing for retirement. DH, of course, says look we are fine. Me, I want to know how much we have and how long it will last. So glad I did that.


Really good that you are feeling better, good idea though to take your monitor to the pharmacist. 
It is good to know how well situated you are for retirement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


Good that the new position isn't terribly far from home. 
I'm glad that your Primary is taking action, but you are right, no sense worrying about what you really don't have any details on, you have enough on your plate. 
HUGS! We love you too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Until the morning and evening classes begin for the Fall semester, very little of her time is required at Take Flight. However, she has a second property slated to become a veterans' residence which is in need of several important repairs before it can be occupied. The really annoying thing about that property is that the neighboring property to the north of it shares the driveway and they are being rather ''gritchy'' and possibly may be responsible for a number of supposed vandalizations to her property. And then there is a triplex which she picked up for a song that requires serious rehabbing, but for which there is not enough funding available. When it is up to code for occupancy, the rental income will go to Heiens & Company which will then be able to make tax-deductible donations to Take Flight to provide for those ongoing expenses, i.e., utilities, foods, and GED testing fees which she has been paying out-of-pocket in order to get these young and not-so-young graduates on the road to self-sufficiency and off the food stamps and cash assistance.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You all have a lot going on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry I can't seem to remember posts today. Saw surgeon and he drained off more fluid, so more comfortable.


Good that he was able to get some more fluid out and make you more comfortable, that makes a big difference.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


That's moving on quickly- how exciting! Hope everything continues smoothly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! That might make me think that walking would be much better too.


But Sam, who has actually ridden down and back, says it's really enjoyable, so don't take too much notice of me!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good nite all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grab him by the ear and lead him out to the car and zoom off to emergency. and he is right - he would get in quicker at the vet's. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Such great news about Bella, nothing short of a miracle for her to survive the latest ordeal.
> 
> Jeanette, the house is really coming along. Hope your present home sells at just the right time.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a whoos - it's an experience of a life time - save your pennies - take the mule train. you will be glad you did. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol! That might make me think that walking would be much better too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hoping you feel better soon.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sewed the holes shut with yarn, imagine that, I had some to spare????????. I think I'm going to look in the fabric store for some mesh fabric next time I get to Lloydminster, I have another frame that a deer trashed last summer & I think I can just sew new fabric to.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


Fantastic news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I sure hope he gets in quickly..my vote is for Emergency.


Ditto


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Praying it is only calcification and not anything more serious. Loads and loads of Hugs. It seems there is so much going on with this in our group at the same time. One thing you know, there are lots here who can support you from their own experience and the rest support you too. We are here for you 24 hrs.


Daralene, this is the 3x I've dealt with calcifications in the BR. The first 2X resulted in 4 procedures or surgeries between September of 1996 and May of 1999 on the left BR. At that time I was told by my team of surgeons that 80% women diagnosed with br calcifications with be diagnosed as pre-cancerous. Thus, the concern for quicker follow-up for me. This combined with the fact that my mother also needed a mastectomy just about 9months prior to the localized re-occurence I experienced in '99; this was followed by 7 weeks of radiation 5X /week. Praise God, I had absolutely no skin damage, nor heart or lung scarring. Thankfully, I never even had difficulty with wearing a bra at any time during the radiation treatments.

As for the numbers of us at KP, we need to remember the we are getting older and paying more attention to such potential diagnoses, following up on self-exams and mammograms. We are probably the first generation to actively pay attention to potential cancers in our bodies; and, as we see here, we are discussing our diagnoses with conversations around the world.

Thank you for prayers and hugs. Always appreciate them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It is too small, like I told someone you can almost sit on the pot, soak your feet in the tub and wash your hands in the sink, all at the same time.We need to blow out a wall & add additional space in the room. This is going to mean adding on to the house and blowing out kitchen & bath wall.
> :sm02: Have a great day.


Interesting description, Pearls Girls. When stationed at MCAS Yuma, AZ, we lived in an 8' x 40' very old trailer/mobile home because there was a 2 year waiting for base housing and Don was finishing his enlistment with a 6 months tour of duty there. The only heat in the unit was in the bathroom and locations of the facilities fit your description exactly to a "T". :sm23:

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, praying for you and Susan.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of Olive leaf. Must look it up.
> 
> Very interesting. Seems to be very beneficial. I'm going to the Health Food Store and get more information.


Liz, it has worked well for me too. If I take some at the first sign of a cold, it goes away. I think I've only had one cold in the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad she is recovering and has someone to help her.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, it has worked well for me too. If I take some at the first sign of a cold, it goes away. I think I've only had one cold in the last 5 or 6 years.


Very pleased to see this report, as I did not want to give the impression it was a pie in the sky remedy! Thank you for endorsing it. 
Our staff in our company are taking it this year and so far no problems.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am definitely getting more rest than I was- I've not yet managed more than about three hours at a stretch. The water pill is not helpful there!


Julie, I told one of my cardiologists that I felt like my diuretic was ruling my life. He told me to try taking it every other day, and if I had no ankle swelling, shortness of breath, or significant weight gain it would be alright to continue with the every other day schedule. It has greatly improved my day to day life, I'm not always trying to plan where a bathroom is when I go out.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally the long range weather forecast says there is a 60% chance of rain on Monday, never thought I would say this but hope it's right nearly 2 month without rain is a long time , would be nice if we kept the nice sunny weather and the rain came at night time ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Hope all goes to plan Jeanette ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such great news about Bella, nothing short of a miracle for her to survive the latest ordeal.
> 
> Jeanette, the house is really coming along. Hope your present home sells at just the right time.
> 
> ...


Oh no sorry to hear this Bonnie , do hope he can get seen sooner


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just reading and trying to catch up. I had a busy day yesterday and didn't manage to get on here much at all. I started with a trip to the hospital for a follow up appointment with the surgeon who removed the BCC on my nose. Good news all round it's all clear!!I wasn't expecting anything else but it's always good to get confirmation.
On the way home I stopped in to visit an old friend for a while then on to some supermarket shopping. Got home in time for a quick bite of lunch then out to meet up with another friend for a coffee and natter.
DS called in on his way home from work and we went to a neighbours house for a BBQ whilst watching England play football. Sadly we lost! 
All in all a busy day so I was glad to get to bed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: :sm09: and not only that but I'd need a ladder to get up on a horse now days! Wouldn't be able to lift leg to get foot into stirrup and pull myself up! :sm09: :sm12: :sm09:


It always amazes me to hear the Queen is still riding at 92 but she always rides when she is at Windsor. But she has been doing it all her life and she only plods along on a very gentle old horse.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've just got my uncle set up with one of those fall alert alarms - it automatically rings me if he has a fall, or he can press the button on it - the one he has is worn on the wrist like a watch and is ok to keep on in the shower.


I think it's great that he can keep it on in the shower, that's a much more likely place to have a fall.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


That is just the best news! What an amazing child that little girl is, she's such a fighter.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> First inspection all done - the house is now 12% complete. We hope to have our house on the market next week and are still planning to be able to move into the new house by Thanksgiving.


Looking good. I hope the sale of your house goes well and quickly. It would be marvellous to be in your new home by Thanksgiving.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally the long range weather forecast says there is a 60% chance of rain on Monday, never thought I would say this but hope it's right nearly 2 month without rain is a long time , would be nice if we kept the nice sunny weather and the rain came at night time ????


Just a nice gentle rain through the night would be great. Hope you get some rain, hope we do too but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This morning's update!


How exciting- is all going fine?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for the crop loss and the DH problems.
> Hoping they can more quickly get DH in for a CT scan and find out where the recalcitrant stone is lodged and be able to get it out. Misery for sure. Lucky for him you were able to get him safely home.
> So glad E is not afraid of dogs..you handled that situation wonderfully. I am amazed at the poor behavior of the dog owner with it off the leash. I run into this almost daily in a park that is clearly labeled "all dogs must be on a leash to use this park". I guess that people just are unable to read and/or understand plain English.
> The carpet repair person has just finished and was able to undo the rug damage Penny did when I accidentally locked her in the library. He also fixed the downstairs damage done by Katy when she got locked in the storage room. Now just to be able to keep it this way.
> ...


Wow-well done on getting rid of all that yarn!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's all over and done with, they took some biopsies but thought my insides looked good ,which is a good thing but none the wiser what's going on with stomach


Now why does that sound so familiar? Maybe try the low FODMAP diet for about 6 weeks. And you may find that it settles whatever caused the issues (what worked for me). It is used for IBD but sometimes it just rests the gut and allows it to heal itself and be fine after. Others need to go through a process to determine what is causing the issues and then avoid it. The full diet is very strict and needs real thought as to what you are eating. But worth it if it settles it. I stoped after 6 weeks planning to go back on again and work out what the issues were but was well nigh symptom free after returning to a normal diet.
But good that they didn't see anything nasty in there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The Australian doctor went in when they first found the boys and stayed till they were all out he and the 3divers that were left are out now too,


And I assume he has arrived back here for his fathers funeral- or does he need to be quarantined as well I wonder after being down so long? It must have been hard on his family with him in the cave and his father dying. How often do things come together?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your health system must really keep a lot of people awake at night. I thank God we have the system we do, it may not be perfect but at least there not always a worry of going bankrupt if someone gets sick


Same here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Signs of a early spring, or nature confusion, just found this daffodil in the garden.


And our autumn leaves are still falling. Had very little autumn this year so the trees are clearly confused.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things start going better for you soon.
> 
> Pearl, your poor son & kids have a bad time with that crazy woman, too bad she wouldnt just leave on her own. It must be a big worry for you. Hope the scrapes aren too bad from your fall.
> 
> ...


What interesting ground forms. And different museum. Was the skeleton found near there that got to have it there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Our NHS has just turned 70 and I hope it goes on for many many more years . The people who want to privatise it and make everyone pay want shipping out to the moon on a one way ticket


Does seem a backward step indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can't keep my eyes open so I'm off to bed but before I say goodnight thought I would share this with you , it explains a lot in my case ????
> Goodnight ????


Like that description of the brain!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking he needed another ERCP which is just a day procedure but he seems a little better today, I'm beginning to wonder if when he almost passed out yesterday maybe the stone passed?? He ate toast & yogurt when we got back from the hospital & was OK with that so had some lunch too but he's been out since lunch so I think he's OK


COuld be- and would be great if it did and was the only one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> Don't worry, no one gets offended here when mix ups happen, just one big happy family, and we are a bit confusing for a while.
> 
> There are times I still get confused as I learned everyone by the avatar name and always used just that. Then I saw where people used their real names and two names per person is a lot, for me.


Well I used to read and wonder who Margaret was :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: . I'm used to it but I was just so used to responding to Darowil that that was how I saw myself here! Hard to beat confusing yourself I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sonja.
> 
> I left the final cleanup mess in the capable hands of our volunteer IT tech/part-time kitchen stand-in and helper. Susan says he got it all done ASAP. I made my appointments with time spare but the supply transformer to that area blew a half hour before I tried to check in. I called Susan, whose appointment was immediately after mine and she intended to cancel from her office. Don't know if she succeeded or not but she will handle it. She is rather anxious to get back to her field of education and nearly 20 years of work experience--as well as a sizable income for her efforts. The company is located about 35 minutes north of us, toward Lake Erie, not to far distant from the store where DD#1 (Aurora's gram) is manager of the local Family Dollar store.
> 
> ...


Praying that it will be nothing- but God knows what he is doing even though sometimes it looks like he doesn't to our limited view!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you. All that fluid makes my skin tight across incisions. I was suppose to go to 3 month visits but he wants me back in 2 weeks because of fluid buildup. Actually he said a week to 10 days but receptionist scheduled me for 2 weeks. But if fluid accumulates I'll call and see him sooner.


Does he know why the fluid is accumulating? It will likely slow down healing unfortunately.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Cathy , will see what doctor suggests I do next ,no fun when you are trying to get the grocery shopping done and need to rush to find toilets not once but twice .
> Makes me feel like I don't want to leave the house


Did you know you can get access to disabled toilets if this continues? Well you could 20 years ago! How can it be 20 years since I worked there? It doesn't seem long ago and as I wrote this I realised that we went in 1996 which is over 20 years ago!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just been reading about peoples comments about feeling like they take over- Julie I'm doing that right now as I try to catch up. A lot of my spare time in the last 2 days has been taken out with sorting out a personal alarm for Mum. Went for a more expensive one that works anywhere in the country that has mobile phone access on our most extensive network (rather than within a short distance of the base unit); has a automatic fall call so if she falls and doesn't stop it within a short time it sends out messages and starts ringing us. It also means if we can't get her on the phone we can look and see where she is!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thanks for the idea. Someone mentioned yesterday that the VA might even provide something like a tracking bracelet that alerts me. I will need to continue to seek out solutions to problems as they arise. I knew the bathroom would be an issue so tackling that next. It is too small, like I told someone you can almost sit on the pot, soak your feet in the tub and wash your hands in the sink, all at the same time.We need to blow out a wall & add additional space in the room. This is going to mean adding on to the house and blowing out kitchen & bath wall.
> :sm02: Have a great day.


Thats a lot of work needed. Is there another room you can turn into a bathroom and keep this one as a second?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's a good thing we came home when we did, rain, rain, rain coming. Last night some of the areas we came through had tornados & tennisball sized hail. It has rained constantly since suppertime & there was 3 inches in the gauge since then & it's still raining. Crazy weather. Good thing our hay is still standing, if it was swathed, it would be rotten before it ever dried.
> 
> I think I told you we had to detour near Saskatoon the other day because of an accident. Apparently a couple were travelling across Canada by tractor to explain the importance of supply management/ quota system for our dairy (one of the things President Trump is on the warpath about our free trade deal- it trying to be political, just explaining) &a Semi hit them
> https://www.therecord.com/news-story/8734310-rcmp-probing-fatal-tractor-crash/#.W0UEIwVOvi4.facebook
> ...


So good has come from DHs attack. Wouldn't be fun on the bike in that type of weather. Where do you sleep when you travel like this?
Terrible about the tractor accident.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> PearlsGirls I was doing some research today on personnal alerts for Mum and found some that can be set to activate when a person is a certain distance from home and show where they are. So if DH got out and wandered again it would soon let you know where he was. They also have automatic fall detection so you could be notified if he fell as well. Set it so that it rings you if He should fall.
> Not an issue with Mum but at 87 she could well have a fall sometime and good to be prepared rather than waiting until after a fall.


That sounds like a good set up. Very handy if she did ever fall. Thanks goodness my mum thought of pressing it straight away when she fell and broke her hip at 90 (and had it permanently on her wrist).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've just got my uncle set up with one of those fall alert alarms - it automatically rings me if he has a fall, or he can press the button on it - the one he has is worn on the wrist like a watch and is ok to keep on in the shower.


This can be worn as a pendent, on the wrist or on a belt clip. And can be worn in the shower- which as shower is a major place of falls is important.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Don't count on it for total security. Maybe they make them better now. My DB set Mother up with one. When she fell because of a stroke that arm was pinned behind her and she was 3 days w/o help laying on the floor. Mother & Sibling said they talked every day to keep checks on each other. Obviously wasn't true. She went and checked after she got a call from someone that had been trying to reach her for 3 days. It was not helpful at all. We did try, however.


Why we spent the money on one that senses a fall so it contacts us if she doesn't stop it. Still won't address all issues that might arise. So for example if she has a massive stroke and falls over it will call us but if she is in bed she likely won't fall so won't help. But if she has a massive stroke might be better if she doesn't send out an alert!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


How fantastic- how is she going do you know?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just disappeared for 2 hrs, went in the bedroom and fell asleep. Had good dreams and good rest. 1am -6-am is not enough for me. DH was asleep on the couch. Didn't even miss me for most of the time. I feel ready to start the day over. Yay!


Sleep is so important- and can be so hard to get in your situation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's not good.
> 
> You haven't had any antibiotics recently, have you? Twice I have taken a certain antibiotic & got Clostridium difficle, the first time I had terrible "trots" for most of a month before diagnosed. The second time I told dr to test me as I expected to get it. I had told dr that antibiotic would do that, he, of course knew better????. After that episode I had the clinic mark that I am allergic to it, doctors don't argue now


Good heavens! :sm25:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just reading and trying to catch up. I had a busy day yesterday and didn't manage to get on here much at all. I started with a trip to the hospital for a follow up appointment with the surgeon who removed the BCC on my nose. Good news all round it's all clear!!I wasn't expecting anything else but it's always good to get confirmation.
> On the way home I stopped in to visit an old friend for a while then on to some supermarket shopping. Got home in time for a quick bite of lunch then out to meet up with another friend for a coffee and natter.
> DS called in on his way home from work and we went to a neighbours house for a BBQ whilst watching England play football. Sadly we lost!
> All in all a busy day so I was glad to get to bed.


Confirmation is good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's a good thing we came home when we did, rain, rain, rain coming. Last night some of the areas we came through had tornados & tennisball sized hail. It has rained constantly since suppertime & there was 3 inches in the gauge since then & it's still raining. Crazy weather. Good thing our hay is still standing, if it was swathed, it would be rotten before it ever dried.
> 
> I think I told you we had to detour near Saskatoon the other day because of an accident. Apparently a couple were travelling across Canada by tractor to explain the importance of supply management/ quota system for our dairy (one of the things President Trump is on the warpath about our free trade deal- it trying to be political, just explaining) &a Semi hit them
> https://www.therecord.com/news-story/8734310-rcmp-probing-fatal-tractor-crash/#.W0UEIwVOvi4.facebook
> ...


Oh how awful. How on earth didnt the truck see them.... 
:sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am definitely getting more rest than I was- I've not yet managed more than about three hours at a stretch. The water pill is not helpful there!


No I can imagine it's not... :sm19: Glad you are getting more rest than you used to at least.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I 've been following your posts on fb Mary, it was a beautiful picture of her in the car going home ????


RE Bella.... I saw that on FB also.... how fabulous that she is able to finally go home. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such great news about Bella, nothing short of a miracle for her to survive the latest ordeal.
> 
> Jeanette, the house is really coming along. Hope your present home sells at just the right time.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, I hope you can get him seen to much sooner. He probably would be best going to emergency department at least they would do the ultrasound on the same day....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And I assume he has arrived back here for his fathers funeral- or does he need to be quarantined as well I wonder after being down so long? It must have been hard on his family with him in the cave and his father dying. How often do things come together?


The British divers have all arrived back here so I was surmising he went home too but maybe not as he stayed in the cave with the boys


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The British divers have all arrived back here so I was surmising he went home too but maybe not as he stayed in the cave with the boys


Saw he was coming home after posting this. And also read that he went into the cave each time- but also seen that he stayed with them. Who knows? And in the big scheme of things does it matter which he did? 
But an amazing effort by all of them to get them all out. And while we wonder why the coach took them in he does seem to have done an amazing job at keeping the boys calm and known what to do such as which water to drink. And it seems that going into the cave was a common thing to do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Liz, it has worked well for me too. If I take some at the first sign of a cold, it goes away. I think I've only had one cold in the last 5 or 6 years.


It's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finally the long range weather forecast says there is a 60% chance of rain on Monday, never thought I would say this but hope it's right nearly 2 month without rain is a long time , would be nice if we kept the nice sunny weather and the rain came at night time ????


Gosh i didnt realise it had been 2 months without any rain for you. Hope you get some.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such great news about Bella, nothing short of a miracle for her to survive the latest ordeal.
> 
> Jeanette, the house is really coming along. Hope your present home sells at just the right time.
> 
> ...


I hope you can drag him off to emergency. He would get his ultrasound a lot sooner.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How fantastic- how is she going do you know?


If you are on FB you can look at Bella's very own page... Saving SuperBella. Lots of photos and information and pretty much daily updates.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Interesting description, Pearls Girls. When stationed at MCAS Yuma, AZ, we lived in an 8' x 40' very old trailer/mobile home because there was a 2 year waiting for base housing and Don was finishing his enlistment with a 6 months tour of duty there. The only heat in the unit was in the bathroom and locations of the facilities fit your description exactly to a "T". :sm23:
> 
> Ohio Joy


It worked fine when we were younger. We totally remodeled it 30 years ago when we lost Kit & bath due to a plumbers mistake. We just kept it the same size. We took out a window over the bath tub, added a shower and placed a solid long window over the shower for sunlight. We removed counter and put in pedestal sink. etc. Now needing to put in grab bars and handicapped equipment and an aide it is not big enough for DH and a helper. It .has a pocket door whose wall can not take grab bars. We really need more space as his tub has an elevator chair to lower and raise him from the tub. I want to add an additional shower outside the tub. I could then shower while he soaks. It is complicated. And who knows how much more complicated it will become, as we age. Anyone building or remodeling should consider all the options, as they go. Most people want to age in place. It will add value to your house later,
So it is a win/win situation. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> grab him by the ear and lead him out to the car and zoom off to emergency. and he is right - he would get in quicker at the vet's. --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: I agree. You need to step up and make that decision.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What interesting ground forms. And different museum. Was the skeleton found near there that got to have it there?


Found about 20km from the town


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Finally the long range weather forecast says there is a 60% chance of rain on Monday, never thought I would say this but hope it's right nearly 2 month without rain is a long time , would be nice if we kept the nice sunny weather and the rain came at night time ????


I've been saying that for most of my life... I am too busy to have rain in the day time. It tires me out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> COuld be- and would be great if it did and was the only one.


It wasn't, we are off to ER shortly, it's 6:40am & he's been in misery since suppertime, ate nothing since soup at lunch yesterday


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I've just been reading about peoples comments about feeling like they take over- Julie I'm doing that right now as I try to catch up. A lot of my spare time in the last 2 days has been taken out with sorting out a personal alarm for Mum. Went for a more expensive one that works anywhere in the country that has mobile phone access on our most extensive network (rather than within a short distance of the base unit); has a automatic fall call so if she falls and doesn't stop it within a short time it sends out messages and starts ringing us. It also means if we can't get her on the phone we can look and see where she is!


What is the brand and style? if you don't mind answering? seems you already shopped around I could use your advise to look for one for DH. Actually If you share this info, I can send to my sweetest son and depending on cost expect to find it in my mailbox soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Why we spent the money on one that senses a fall so it contacts us if she doesn't stop it. Still won't address all issues that might arise. So for example if she has a massive stroke and falls over it will call us but if she is in bed she likely won't fall so won't help. But if she has a massive stroke might be better if she doesn't send out an alert!


That was the case w/ my mother she did not want to be revived if she had massive stroke. Not so DS, ignored every wish and had her revived full code. She was not the POA. She did it out of her guilt of not checking. Mother lived 2 more years on a "bag lunch"in a nursing home, just long enough for DD to steal her blind and then let her die. So sad! The only bright side is that she changed her name during this period and disowned her siblings. Yay! Still contact with niece & nephew occasionally but they have minimal contact with their mother.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> So good has come from DHs attack. Wouldn't be fun on the bike in that type of weather. Where do you sleep when you travel like this?
> Terrible about the tractor accident.


We stay in hotels when we travel on the bike


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh how awful. How on earth didnt the truck see them....
> :sm13:


They haven't said that but took the drivers cell phone & the "black box" from the truck to see if he'd been driving too long. The highway there is straight as an arrow & flat so no reason for,him not to see them. They even had some flags in the tractor as well as flashers


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw he was coming home after posting this. And also read that he went into the cave each time- but also seen that he stayed with them. Who knows? And in the big scheme of things does it matter which he did?
> But an amazing effort by all of them to get them all out. And while we wonder why the coach took them in he does seem to have done an amazing job at keeping the boys calm and known what to do such as which water to drink. And it seems that going into the cave was a common thing to do.


It's nothing short of a miracle that they got them all out alive. Terrible that the diver lost his life during the ordeal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That was the case w/ my mother she did not want to be revived if she had massive stroke. Not so DS, ignored every wish and had her revived full code. She was not the POA. She did it out of her guilt of not checking. Mother lived 2 more years on a "bag lunch"in a nursing home, just long enough for DD to steal her blind and then let her die. So sad! The only bright side is that she changed her name during this period and disowned her siblings. Yay! Still contact with niece & nephew occasionally but they have minimal contact with their mother.


Your poor mom. It seems so many families have a "prize" member, shameful


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh how awful. How on earth didnt the truck see them....
> :sm13:


Things like this are terrible, and un necessary. I'm glad they took the drivers black box and cell phone, to see how distracted he was. Maybe they should ban cell phones from anyone that is distracted by it. If a driver is distracted, it is not an accident. . . it is on purpose. Throw the book at them, permanently ban them from cell phones etc. If he was overtired and over driving take away his license. People need to feel safe on the road.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't, we are off to ER shortly, it's 6:40am & he's been in misery since suppertime, ate nothing since soup at lunch yesterday


Sorry he has the problem again. . . Glad you are dragging him to E.R. . . .waiting for a good report and help. Prayers for him. . ..


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh how awful. How on earth didnt the truck see them....
> :sm13:


The driver must have been asleep or distracted as that tractor was very visible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just reading and trying to catch up. I had a busy day yesterday and didn't manage to get on here much at all. I started with a trip to the hospital for a follow up appointment with the surgeon who removed the BCC on my nose. Good news all round it's all clear!!I wasn't expecting anything else but it's always good to get confirmation.
> On the way home I stopped in to visit an old friend for a while then on to some supermarket shopping. Got home in time for a quick bite of lunch then out to meet up with another friend for a coffee and natter.
> DS called in on his way home from work and we went to a neighbours house for a BBQ whilst watching England play football. Sadly we lost!
> All in all a busy day so I was glad to get to bed.


But the team did you proud!

It's always good to get Dr.'s confirmation of the good news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It worked fine when we were younger. We totally remodeled it 30 years ago when we lost Kit & bath due to a plumbers mistake. We just kept it the same size. We took out a window over the bath tub, added a shower and placed a solid long window over the shower for sunlight. We removed counter and put in pedestal sink. etc. Now needing to put in grab bars and handicapped equipment and an aide it is not big enough for DH and a helper. It .has a pocket door whose wall can not take grab bars. We really need more space as his tub has an elevator chair to lower and raise him from the tub. I want to add an additional shower outside the tub. I could then shower while he soaks. It is complicated. And who knows how much more complicated it will become, as we age. Anyone building or remodeling should consider all the options, as they go. Most people want to age in place. It will add value to your house later,
> So it is a win/win situation. :sm02:


That is exactly the reason I'm having the builder do a doorless walkin(roll in) showe in the master bath rather than a jetted tub. He thinks I'm nuts, but I just look at him and say you'll understand when you're older.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't, we are off to ER shortly, it's 6:40am & he's been in misery since suppertime, ate nothing since soup at lunch yesterday


I feel so bad for him. Hope Dr's. take care of him quickly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is exactly the reason I'm having the builder do a doorless walkin(roll in) showe in the master bath rather than a jetted tub. He thinks I'm nuts, but I just look at him and say you'll understand when you're older.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning, we are finally back home, well at least for a couple of days...going to travel to see some of the children in southern Idaho, that’s the plan at any rate, neither of us feel like moving right now so we might change our mind! I see you’ve all been super chatty, so will start reading backwards and maybe I’ll catch up! Not sure how much commenting I’ll do, thank goodness for summaries!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't, we are off to ER shortly, it's 6:40am & he's been in misery since suppertime, ate nothing since soup at lunch yesterday


Hope everything goes ok Bonnie and he comes home pain free


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm stuck, trying to finish off this onesie and my minds gone blank , I want to round off the edges at the top , didn't like the way it looked straight , so frogged it , tried knit 2 together each end but that looks worse , I'm thinking k1 then do a decrease starting as soon as I start the , jeepers minds gone blank again, think ????got it garter stitch , think I will go water the plants and come back to it , by then hopefully by brain will work with me instead of sitting back and laughing


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such hard work. You must be exhausted, especially in that heat.


There was a decent breeze, and of course, not the humidity of Texas, so it was more fun than work. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope the follow-up visit goes well. Great that they she seems to be doing so well and hope all the levels are where they should be.


Yes, he wants to see her next month, but that she can lift up to 20lbs now and should be back to normal next month. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry you are in the same position. Yes, amazing how different things can be depending on city or state you live in for insurance. Thank goodness the children still qualify. I guess there are these Christian groups that are coming together. Everyone pays in and my sister can explain it but I can't. That is what she has now. This is the group. I'm hoping DS can get in. Don't know all the ins and outs or if this particular one is available in other states than Ohio but people are helping each other and there are groups forming all over:
> Christian Healthcare Ministries Home
> www.chministries.org
> Wow, just checked out the site and it is available in all 50 states. Guess one would need to research the pros and cons. I just know my sister has it but not anything more. I just watched the video UR on the screen and they say it is not insurance but it is the coming together to help pay others medical bills. It meets the Obama care so people won't get fined and costs a lot less. There are certain requirements like not smoking and I think not drinking for this site but my sister said there are other groups like this that might allow drinking???? I'm not recommending this, just putting the info out there. They said there are very few complaints and they are straight forward about what they do. It is coming together of people caring for one another.


I have heard of that, and people seem to like it, as long as it works and people have medical coverage, that's the main thing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will be interested to see what is in the rain gauge this morning, it's been raining all night & about 6:30 we had a real downpour. Now we need some heat & sun & things will really jump


Wow, hopefully the plants will enjoy the rain, minus the hail. 
It poured over at Marla's and up by the hospital, we didn't get a drop, less than a mile away from Marla. 
Oh well...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, praying for DH, hope they can fix problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was sure easier once E could come and find me. Though now that have a table at the other end of the house it isn't so hard for me to be down that end of the house. And last time E was here she choose to sleep in the cot- I needed to wake her so don't know if she would climb out or not. And at least while still in the cot they are less likely to come out before a sleep!
> He comes looking for me if I dare leave him here when I go the kitchen or toilet. Crying as he comes dragging himself along the floor. Sad and cute watching this crying boy drag himself along (on a not very comfortable floor for it as an unfinished section between this room and the others). Makes hard work of it- not sure if it is becuase he is upset or doesn't like the surface.
> 
> Gordon was wearing a red and blue BSJ I knitted for E. being a bigger boy and a couple of months older than E was at this stage of her first winter it is too short (just OK width wise) and I jokingly said to myself should add white to it (my football teams colours). The thought actually that is what I should do- doesn't matter if the blue or red are the wrong colours. So adding an inch or two to the bottom of the sleeves and body and a collar just to help make it look deliberate -and when I saw it the other day I thought it needed a collar.
> ...


Lol, poor thing, once he's walking though, all bets are off. 
Lol, the beauty of making things ourselves, we can modify them at anytime. :sm24: 
Footy colors are never a bad thing either. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's a good thing we came home when we did, rain, rain, rain coming. Last night some of the areas we came through had tornados & tennisball sized hail. It has rained constantly since suppertime & there was 3 inches in the gauge since then & it's still raining. Crazy weather. Good thing our hay is still standing, if it was swathed, it would be rotten before it ever dried.
> 
> I think I told you we had to detour near Saskatoon the other day because of an accident. Apparently a couple were travelling across Canada by tractor to explain the importance of supply management/ quota system for our dairy (one of the things President Trump is on the warpath about our free trade deal- it trying to be political, just explaining) &a Semi hit them
> https://www.therecord.com/news-story/8734310-rcmp-probing-fatal-tractor-crash/#.W0UEIwVOvi4.facebook
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I'm stuck, trying to finish off this onesie and my minds gone blank , I want to round off the edges at the top , didn't like the way it looked straight , so frogged it , tried knit 2 together each end but that looks worse , I'm thinking k1 then do a decrease starting as soon as I start the , jeepers minds gone blank again, think ????got it garter stitch , think I will go water the plants and come back to it , by then hopefully by brain will work with me instead of sitting back and laughing


Water the plants, water yourself, take a nap and it usually comes from the total refreshing of your entire body. While you are out in the yard, pick a few flowers for you from you. Enjoy Life. The Onesie is beautiful. I might need to make some after all, I have heard rumors in the family. :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I used to read and wonder who Margaret was :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: . I'm used to it but I was just so used to responding to Darowil that that was how I saw myself here! Hard to beat confusing yourself I think.


Even more confusion in my head! I couldn't remember that I'd used a different name on Ravelry and discovered that there is a TNS there who is not me!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love onesie.
PearlsGirls, exciting rumors!

We had knitting group in a.m. today. Nice to see everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only in Camelot. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finally the long range weather forecast says there is a 60% chance of rain on Monday, never thought I would say this but hope it's right nearly 2 month without rain is a long time , would be nice if we kept the nice sunny weather and the rain came at night time ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wear mine around my neck. I've used it a couple times to get an ambulance here to take me to the spa. --- sam



darowil said:


> This can be worn as a pendent, on the wrist or on a belt clip. And can be worn in the shower- which as shower is a major place of falls is important.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

A spa around here is a place to get a massage and your finger nails and toenails fixed and painted. I've never been, but I certainly wouldn't call an ambulance to get there. . . . LOL It must mean something else to you. . . lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound. maybe a few days rest will make you more inclined to visit the children. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Good morning, we are finally back home, well at least for a couple of days...going to travel to see some of the children in southern Idaho, that's the plan at any rate, neither of us feel like moving right now so we might change our mind! I see you've all been super chatty, so will start reading backwards and maybe I'll catch up! Not sure how much commenting I'll do, thank goodness for summaries!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - i like the design going up the middle. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm stuck, trying to finish off this onesie and my minds gone blank , I want to round off the edges at the top , didn't like the way it looked straight , so frogged it , tried knit 2 together each end but that looks worse , I'm thinking k1 then do a decrease starting as soon as I start the , jeepers minds gone blank again, think ????got it garter stitch , think I will go water the plants and come back to it , by then hopefully by brain will work with me instead of sitting back and laughing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have said 'health spa' = hospital. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> A spa around here is a place to get a massage and your finger nails and toenails fixed and painted. I've never been, but I certainly wouldn't call an ambulance to get there. . . . LOL It must mean something else to you. . . lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just reading and trying to catch up. I had a busy day yesterday and didn't manage to get on here much at all. I started with a trip to the hospital for a follow up appointment with the surgeon who removed the BCC on my nose. Good news all round it's all clear!!I wasn't expecting anything else but it's always good to get confirmation.
> On the way home I stopped in to visit an old friend for a while then on to some supermarket shopping. Got home in time for a quick bite of lunch then out to meet up with another friend for a coffee and natter.
> DS called in on his way home from work and we went to a neighbours house for a BBQ whilst watching England play football. Sadly we lost!
> All in all a busy day so I was glad to get to bed.


Great news about the BCC!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Great news about the BCC!


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Well done them! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> Even more confusion in my head! I couldn't remember that I'd used a different name on Ravelry and discovered that there is a TNS there who is not me!


I used a different name someplace else maybe 15 years ago. It is still on some sites but can't remember password or how to change pass word to keep the name. Obviously it is me as it comes into my mailbox. It was like 5 servers ago.I had forgotten about it until recently, when reminded :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, I told one of my cardiologists that I felt like my diuretic was ruling my life. He told me to try taking it every other day, and if I had no ankle swelling, shortness of breath, or significant weight gain it would be alright to continue with the every other day schedule. It has greatly improved my day to day life, I'm not always trying to plan where a bathroom is when I go out.


Thank you for that thought- I was going to cut them in half, but in many ways it would be simpler day about.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Fantastic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No I can imagine it's not... :sm19: Glad you are getting more rest than you used to at least.


Seems to slow my over-active brain a bit- which does help!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Congratulations to Damien and his team mates ⚾????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam asked me to post this- from mjs- it sounds like it could be for real.


How to Lock Your Car and Why* 

I locked my car. As I walked away I heard my car door unlock. I went back 
and locked my car again *three times*. Each time, as soon as I started to 
walk away, I would hear it unlock again!! Naturally alarmed, I looked 
around and there were two guys sitting in a car in the fire lane next to 
the store. They were obviously watching me intently, and there was no doubt 
they were somehow involved in this very weird situation . I quickly 
chucked the errand I was on, jumped in my car and sped away. I went 
straight to the police station, told them what had happened, and found out 
I was part of a new, and very successful, scheme being used to gain entry 
into cars. Two weeks later, my friend's son had a similar happening.... 
While traveling, my friend's son stopped at a roadside rest to use the 
bathroom. When he came out to his car less than 4-5 minutes later, someone 
had gotten into his car and stolen his cell phone, laptop computer, GPS 
navigator, briefcase.....you name it. He called the police and since there 
were no signs of his car being broken into, the police told him he had been 
a victim of the latest robbery tactic -- there is a device that robbers are 
using now to clone your security code when you lock your doors on your car 
using your key-chain locking device..



They sit a distance away and watch for their next victim. They know you are 
going inside of the store, restaurant, or bathroom and that they now have a 
few minutes to steal and run. The police officer said *to manually lock 
your car door-by hitting the lock button inside the car -- that way if 
there is someone sitting in a parking lot watching for their next victim, 
it will not be you.*



*When you hit the lock button on your car upon exiting, it does not send 
the security code, but if you walk away and use the door lock on your key 
chain, it sends the code through the airwaves where it can be instantly 
stolen.* 
*This is very real.*



Be wisely aware of what you just read and please pass this note on. Look 
how many times we all lock our doors with our remote just to be sure we 
remembered to lock them -- and bingo, someone has our code...and whatever 
was in our car.



Snopes Approved --.Please share with everyone you know


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Well done all the team! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this- from mjs- it sounds like it could be for real.
> 
> How to Lock Your Car and Why*
> 
> ...


Knowing about air waves and remote action, this could very well be true. :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't, we are off to ER shortly, it's 6:40am & he's been in misery since suppertime, ate nothing since soup at lunch yesterday


Took him long enough to agree to go!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is the brand and style? if you don't mind answering? seems you already shopped around I could use your advise to look for one for DH. Actually If you share this info, I can send to my sweetest son and depending on cost expect to find it in my mailbox soon. Thanks in advance.


I assume you got the PM I sent you last night our time? I figured that the info would be a good starting point for you so sent a link last night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Great teamwork to Damien's team. Congratulations to each of them as some of these days have been super hot and they have shown stamina and kindness throughout this journey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> That was the case w/ my mother she did not want to be revived if she had massive stroke. Not so DS, ignored every wish and had her revived full code. She was not the POA. She did it out of her guilt of not checking. Mother lived 2 more years on a "bag lunch"in a nursing home, just long enough for DD to steal her blind and then let her die. So sad! The only bright side is that she changed her name during this period and disowned her siblings. Yay! Still contact with niece & nephew occasionally but they have minimal contact with their mother.


No a massive stroke we wouldn't revive her-her request and those of us with Medical Power of Attorney know and respect this wish (well not just respect it agree with it. And will be able to say don't go ahead with treatment etc. One brother would struggle with this so He hasn't been put in the situation of needing to say no).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Things like this are terrible, and un necessary. I'm glad they took the drivers black box and cell phone, to see how distracted he was. Maybe they should ban cell phones from anyone that is distracted by it. If a driver is distracted, it is not an accident. . . it is on purpose. Throw the book at them, permanently ban them from cell phones etc. If he was overtired and over driving take away his license. People need to feel safe on the road.


But every driver is distracted therefore there are no car accidents and all are on purpose. We might be distracted by someone in the car talking to us, but if no-one is in the car we might be distracted by thoughts as no-one to talk to us. Or we might be distracted by taking a drink of water or by being thirsty despite having stopped an hour before and had a drink.
Of course it is also possible that he was driving tired or for long was using the mobile or something else that He shouldn't have been doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great teamwork to Damien's team. Congratulations to each of them as some of these days have been super hot and they have shown stamina and kindness throughout this journey.


Thanks everyone!

Mary, did you get the photos I shared through Google photos of KAP?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning, we are finally back home, well at least for a couple of days...going to travel to see some of the children in southern Idaho, that's the plan at any rate, neither of us feel like moving right now so we might change our mind! I see you've all been super chatty, so will start reading backwards and maybe I'll catch up! Not sure how much commenting I'll do, thank goodness for summaries!


Welcome back-hopefully after a couple days resting (well maybe resting) you will have the energy to head out again. But it is tiring travelling.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> If you are on FB you can look at Bella's very own page... Saving SuperBella. Lots of photos and information and pretty much daily updates.


I hope you had a chance to see the video posted today. The lady pushing the wheelchair is the oldest child in the family. Doctors, nurses, friends and family lined the corridor of the hospital and cheered for Bella as she was leaving and Bella had that princess wave down to the "T". I am delighted she is out and I believe I will see her Sunday as our church is hosting a fundraiser to help pay expenses.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mary, did you get the photos I shared through Google photos of KAP?


I did get to see them. Thanks for sharing. I hope everyone enjoyed Matthew's white elephant gift as well as the addition he made to mine. I think that I saw in the photos that Janice and Lael may have ended up with them, unless they were stolen during the game. I received ours today as Joy sent them to us. I love the yarn. I think one of ours came from Jacklou which I love the gifts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Even more confusion in my head! I couldn't remember that I'd used a different name on Ravelry and discovered that there is a TNS there who is not me!


You would think that with something like TNS you would be safe from another one. I am darowil on ravelry as well so I don't have that confusion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Water the plants, water yourself, take a nap and it usually comes from the total refreshing of your entire body. While you are out in the yard, pick a few flowers for you from you. Enjoy Life. The Onesie is beautiful. I might need to make some after all, I have heard rumors in the family. :sm02:


Sound like nice rumours to be hearing


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Been reading in between unpacking and general stuff around the house. Sorry to hear your DH is unwell again Bonnie. Julie, trust you are feeling better and that there are no other worries to upset you. Kayjo, glad you made it safe and sound without any encounters with wildlife! You’ve all been so chatty, I’m having a tough time remembering everything....Sonya, glad the scope went well and everything seems clear...I echo what others have said either the FODMAP diet or else elimination.... seems like either dairy or gluten can cause loose bowels.... looks like y’all had a wonderful time at the kp. And I know there’s tons more to comment on, but consider it done and for the correct people and item...????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> A spa around here is a place to get a massage and your finger nails and toenails fixed and painted. I've never been, but I certainly wouldn't call an ambulance to get there. . . . LOL It must mean something else to you. . . lol


Sam calls the hospital the Health Spa so we often talk about it as the Spa.

I have once been to the other type of spa- didn't find it relaxing etc. Just seemed a waste of time except for the company I was with. Sure wouldn't be spending my money on going to one alone (or even with others. It was paid for me)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> How fantastic- how is she going do you know?


She still needs a lot of therapy from the stroke and long time in a coma so weakened muscles as well. They sold their home close to us and are renting a house close to the hospital. They will have to go to the hospital several times a week and this will help on gas expenses as well as time on the road. It was frightening for them to have to drive 90 minutes to the hospital with Bella this last time. We are looking forward to seeing them this weekend though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Wow- how wonderful for them. Congratulations to them and even more special when so long since they won it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Had a great time visiting all the relatives - the weather wasn’t too horrible although the day of the reunion was awful. Kids all enjoyed water activities and my sil got soaked playing with them. Since I didn’t have dry clothing with me and since I abhor wet clinging clothes I didn’t participate. Although I must admit, a water fight looked very inviting. My father is really doing well although he doesn’t eat or drink on a regular basis. One afternoon we got to his house at 5 and he was very spacey and vague...turns out he had only had 1 slice of bread all day and nothing to drink. So of course his blood sugar was crazy low - he had said he had slept a lot that day, which my sister confirmed since every time she called him she woke him up. We are trying to see if we can get him here for an extended visit....are working out the logistics such as companion on the flight. Also need a direct flight with no layovers.... he’s excited about the prospect. So is my sister, she loves him dearly but needs a bit of a break, she runs her own business and still has young adult children at home. Not that they can’t fend for themselves but she likes to be around for them....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> She still needs a lot of therapy from the stroke and long time in a coma so weakened muscles as well. They sold their home close to us and are renting a house close to the hospital. They will have to go to the hospital several times a week and this will help on gas expenses as well as time on the road. It was frightening for them to have to drive 90 minutes to the hospital with Bella this last time. We are looking forward to seeing them this weekend though.


90 minutes is close enough to come down for visits but a very long way in emergencies and for frequent visits.
It will be a long slow road for Bella to follow now but how exciting for them that she has even got to go home. Wonder how she feels about going home to a place that she hasn't been to before?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Daralene, this is the 3x I've dealt with calcifications in the BR. The first 2X resulted in 4 procedures or surgeries between September of 1996 and May of 1999 on the left BR. At that time I was told by my team of surgeons that 80% women diagnosed with br calcifications with be diagnosed as pre-cancerous. Thus, the concern for quicker follow-up for me. This combined with the fact that my mother also needed a mastectomy just about 9months prior to the localized re-occurence I experienced in '99; this was followed by 7 weeks of radiation 5X /week. Praise God, I had absolutely no skin damage, nor heart or lung scarring. Thankfully, I never even had difficulty with wearing a bra at any time during the radiation treatments.
> 
> As for the numbers of us at KP, we need to remember the we are getting older and paying more attention to such potential diagnoses, following up on self-exams and mammograms. We are probably the first generation to actively pay attention to potential cancers in our bodies; and, as we see here, we are discussing our diagnoses with conversations around the world.
> 
> ...


I had my mammagram today. The lady said my doctor would have the results in a few days and I would get a letter in the next two weeks. That is pretty typical of what they do each time so I feel comfortable with today's testing. I am amazed at how they now can view the previous mammagram on one screen while taking xrays for this year's on another screen so they can be compared right away for any possible differences.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> 90 minutes is close enough to come down for visits but a very long way in emergencies and for frequent visits.
> It will be a long slow road for Bella to follow now but how exciting for them that she has even got to go home. Wonder how she feels about going home to a place that she hasn't been to before?


I suspect that as long as the family is happy and Macy is there she will be content. Macy is her service dog. Bella truly has an amazing family and they will eagerly show her around and explain the new home to her and how neat it is.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, congratulations to Damien!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

So many mosquitos in Toronto and they just love me! Not sure why but I think I developed a bit of a reaction to them as I started itching all over my body but especially arms and legs....not used to mosquito bites as we don’t have many so I think my body just reacted adversely. Anyway, took an allerest this morning and the itching seems better....
Ended up sitting beside a deaf person on the way home. I used to know sign language, but like any other language if you don’t use it you lose it. The poor thing was visibly upset and silently crying most of the way... tried to communicate with her, but couldn’t make out what was bothering her. She kept saying something about 5 times....steward tried also but nothing seemed to help. Even wrote things on his phone for her to read....
Oh btw how wonderful Bella is home! That is a miracle for sure! 
My one bil has been struggling for years with losing weight and strength. He finally was down to 109 pounds and everyone figured he was going to die. Could hardly walk stayed in bed most days... went to countless doctors did countless tests had countless medications, went to different naturopaths, nothing seemed to help....finally another sil recommended her doctor who thought maybe he could help. Discovered he had SIBO - gave him a special antibiotic and he’s on the road back to health. It’s just amazing his recovery! Seems more doctors are becoming aware of this disease.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

pacer said:


> She still needs a lot of therapy from the stroke and long time in a coma so weakened muscles as well. They sold their home close to us and are renting a house close to the hospital. They will have to go to the hospital several times a week and this will help on gas expenses as well as time on the road. It was frightening for them to have to drive 90 minutes to the hospital with Bella this last time. We are looking forward to seeing them this weekend though.


That makes sense, but what an amazing recovery so far!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wow- how wonderful for them. Congratulations to them and even more special when so long since they won it.


And from me too!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Welcome back-hopefully after a couple days resting (well maybe resting) you will have the energy to head out again. But it is tiring travelling.


Thank you, yes it certainly is. We've decided to not go to ds this weekend. Dil works from home and has 4 major deadlines in the next few weeks. Last thing she needs is company. Although we would have loved to see them it's also nice to be able to stay home!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Maatje just googled SIDO and it was very interesting reading. Thanks for sharing, hopefully your relative is feeling so much better now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Had a great time visiting all the relatives - the weather was at too horrible although the day of the reunion was awful. Kids all enjoyed water activities and my sil got soaked playing with them. Since I didn't have dry clothing with me and since I abhor wet clinging clothes I didn't participate. Although I must admit, a water fight looked very inviting. My father is really doing well although he doesn't eat or drink on a regular basis. One afternoon we got to his house at 5 and he was very spacey and vague...turns out he had only had 1 slice of bread all day and nothing to drink. So of course his blood sugar was crazy low - he had said he had slept a lot that day, which my sister confirmed since every time she called him she woke him up. We are trying to see if we can get him here for an extended visit....are working out the logistics such as companion on the flight. Also need a direct flight with no layovers.... he's excited about the prospect. So is my sister, she loves him dearly but needs a bit of a break, she runs her own business and still has young adult children at home. Not that they can't fend for themselves but she likes to be around for them....


Yes your sister could do with a break indeed. But like you say getting him to you could be hard. Is your house OK for him to stay for a while?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Thank you, yes it certainly is. We've decided to not go to ds this weekend. Dil works from home and has 4 major deadlines in the next few weeks. Last thing she needs is company. Although we would have loved to see them it's also nice to be able to stay home!


No point going to see them and them being too busy- especially when you are so tired. Maybe when you have had time to recover things will be better for them as well and you can go then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Maatje just googled SIDO and it was very interesting reading. Thanks for sharing, hopefully your relative is feeling so much better now.


And I came up with a German Rapper! A South Korean Island and Mali. Might need to be a bit more specific than SIDO.
Adding disease bought up what I wanted- Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is exactly the reason I'm having the builder do a doorless walkin(roll in) showe in the master bath rather than a jetted tub. He thinks I'm nuts, but I just look at him and say you'll understand when you're older.


I want to put a shower in our 1/2 bath off the bedroom before one of us has a problem & cant step in & out of main bath tub/shower


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Well done! Congratulations


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I came up with a German Rapper! A South Korean Island and Mali. Might need to be a bit more specific than SIDO.
> Adding disease bought up what I wanted- Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth


LOL! Amazing what google can do, at least you didn't get something nefarious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and why did you not enjoy your spa experience? --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam calls the hospital the Health Spa so we often talk about it as the Spa.
> 
> I have once been to the other type of spa- didn't find it relaxing etc. Just seemed a waste of time except for the company I was with. Sure wouldn't be spending my money on going to one alone (or even with others. It was paid for me)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I want to put a shower in our 1/2 bath off the bedroom before one of us has a problem & cant step in & out of main bath tub/shower


Our ensuite while small is level with no bath. We have a small bath in the bathroom which if at some point we need a larger shower can fairly easily be changed. The house will usable as long as we can still get around with a walker inside. Doors are probably not wide enough for a chair inside, but can get one in the front door and wide enough hall to keep one there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and why did you not enjoy your spa experience? --- sam


Not really sure! As I hadn't paid for it it was OK but sure wouldn't want to pay for one. And I did enjoy the company I was with so it was a good day (and nice food after!).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So many mosquitos in Toronto and they just love me! Not sure why but I think I developed a bit of a reaction to them as I started itching all over my body but especially arms and legs....not used to mosquito bites as we don't have many so I think my body just reacted adversely. Anyway, took an allerest this morning and the itching seems better....
> Ended up sitting beside a deaf person on the way home. I used to know sign language, but like any other language if you don't use it you lose it. The poor thing was visibly upset and silently crying most of the way... tried to communicate with her, but couldn't make out what was bothering her. She kept saying something about 5 times....steward tried also but nothing seemed to help. Even wrote things on his phone for her to read....
> Oh btw how wonderful Bella is home! That is a miracle for sure!
> My one bil has been struggling for years with losing weight and strength. He finally was down to 109 pounds and everyone figured he was going to die. Could hardly walk stayed in bed most days... went to countless doctors did countless tests had countless medications, went to different naturopaths, nothing seemed to help....finally another sil recommended her doctor who thought maybe he could help. Discovered he had SIBO - gave him a special antibiotic and he's on the road back to health. It's just amazing his recovery! Seems more doctors are becoming aware of this disease.....


I've never heard of SIBO but glad your BIL is getting better. 
I'm glad you had a good visit with family & hope you can get your dad for a visit


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been reading in between unpacking and general stuff around the house. Sorry to hear your DH is unwell again Bonnie. Julie, trust you are feeling better and that there are no other worries to upset you. Kayjo, glad you made it safe and sound without any encounters with wildlife! You've all been so chatty, I'm having a tough time remembering everything....Sonya, glad the scope went well and everything seems clear...I echo what others have said either the FODMAP diet or else elimination.... seems like either dairy or gluten can cause loose bowels.... looks like y'all had a wonderful time at the kp. And I know there's tons more to comment on, but consider it done and for the correct people and item...????


Getting there slowly, thanks Maatje!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our ensuite while small is level with no bath. We have a small bath in the bathroom which if at some point we need a larger shower can fairly easily be changed. The house will usable as long as we can still get around with a walker inside. Doors are probably not wide enough for a chair inside, but can get one in the front door and wide enough hall to keep one there.


Our house is pretty good for old age except a shower. All one level except the laundry & entry which is 2 steps down. I actually like that the entry is dropped, it helps keep the dirt down there & on the farm lots of mud is tracked in & grain from boots in harvest & when DH is hauling it to the elevator


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not really sure! As I hadn't paid for it it was OK but sure wouldn't want to pay for one. And I did enjoy the company I was with so it was a good day (and nice food after!).


Yet Kate loves to go to the Spa!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.

Sonja, another cute romper 

Well we spent all day at the hospital but did get things done. DH was on IV pain meds & buscopan (antispasmodic) Doctor waited hours to get a call back from Saskatoon but we are to be there Monday morning at 7 am for ERCP. He was sent home with pain meds & antibiotics & if he has any really bad episodes before Monday we can go back to ER & they will get him referred sooner as the doctor scheduled to do it Monday is oncall this weekend. His liver functions are increased much more than 2 days ago so not good. This is much better than waiting until next week for ultrasound & another week after that to see the surgeon who took out the GB & cant do an ERCP so she would have to refer him further. ????he’s happy as an end is in sight, & he can survive on aboost until Monday
On the bright side, I sat waiting so long today, I finished a pair of socks I started in Ontario so I’m down to 2 WIPs, ????????I usually only have one but started another pair of socks on the bike trip as I thought this pair too close to completion to take along & of course my sweater was too big to take. The sweater is coming along well, I’m looking forward to getting it done


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope you had a chance to see the video posted today. The lady pushing the wheelchair is the oldest child in the family. Doctors, nurses, friends and family lined the corridor of the hospital and cheered for Bella as she was leaving and Bella had that princess wave down to the "T". I am delighted she is out and I believe I will see her Sunday as our church is hosting a fundraiser to help pay expenses.


This is such a miracle!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did get to see them. Thanks for sharing. I hope everyone enjoyed Matthew's white elephant gift as well as the addition he made to mine. I think that I saw in the photos that Janice and Lael may have ended up with them, unless they were stolen during the game. I received ours today as Joy sent them to us. I love the yarn. I think one of ours came from Jacklou which I love the gifts.


Lael went home with one, but I think someone"stole" Janet's. I can't remember who.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- how wonderful for them. Congratulations to them and even more special when so long since they won it.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, congratulations to Damien!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So many mosquitos in Toronto and they just love me! Not sure why but I think I developed a bit of a reaction to them as I started itching all over my body but especially arms and legs....not used to mosquito bites as we don't have many so I think my body just reacted adversely. Anyway, took an allerest this morning and the itching seems better....
> Ended up sitting beside a deaf person on the way home. I used to know sign language, but like any other language if you don't use it you lose it. The poor thing was visibly upset and silently crying most of the way... tried to communicate with her, but couldn't make out what was bothering her. She kept saying something about 5 times....steward tried also but nothing seemed to help. Even wrote things on his phone for her to read....
> Oh btw how wonderful Bella is home! That is a miracle for sure!
> My one bil has been struggling for years with losing weight and strength. He finally was down to 109 pounds and everyone figured he was going to die. Could hardly walk stayed in bed most days... went to countless doctors did countless tests had countless medications, went to different naturopaths, nothing seemed to help....finally another sil recommended her doctor who thought maybe he could help. Discovered he had SIBO - gave him a special antibiotic and he's on the road back to health. It's just amazing his recovery! Seems more doctors are becoming aware of this disease.....


If you can remember how to finger spell the alphabet, a the sign for slow, you can communicate. I have lost most of what I learned, but can still remember that, so can help if needed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.
> 
> Sonja, another cute romper
> 
> ...


Keeping DH in my prayers. I'm glad things are happening sooner rather than later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Damien and his team!


tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes your sister could do with a break indeed. But like you say getting him to you could be hard. Is your house OK for him to stay for a while?


We have a ranch style home, have one part of the house with a large bedroom and a bath with walk in shower next to it. So yes, very feasible to have him....my brother and sil would have him also and they have for long weekends, but they both work full time still so really not very helpful for an extended stay....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your cold is better Julie and that the issue with the doctor has been sorted out. Keeping you in my prayers.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that thought- I was going to cut them in half, but in many ways it would be simpler day about.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> No point going to see them and them being too busy- especially when you are so tired. Maybe when you have had time to recover things will be better for them as well and you can go then.


Exactly my thought!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's me! :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I came up with a German Rapper! A South Korean Island and Mali. Might need to be a bit more specific than SIDO.
> Adding disease bought up what I wanted- Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth


It's SIBO

Yes, that's correct


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most welcome


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That has been how I saw it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sewed the holes shut with yarn, imagine that, I had some to spare????????. I think I'm going to look in the fabric store for some mesh fabric next time I get to Lloydminster, I have another frame that a deer trashed last summer & I think I can just sew new fabric to.


Ooh, that's a good idea, I could make little tents with dowels and mesh fabric, hmmm...Have to look at that.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never heard of SIBO but glad your BIL is getting better.
> I'm glad you had a good visit with family & hope you can get your dad for a visit


I never had either, but it appears to be fairly common with doctors just becoming more aware of it....a debilitating condition for sure....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Now that I am back to work, keeping caught up is a challenge. I do want to share some incredible news for those who have not seen it on Facebook, Bella came home from the hospital yesterday and she was all smiles. I will hopefully see her this Sunday as we are having a fundraiser for her at our church.


That's fabulous!!!!!! And a miracle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I just disappeared for 2 hrs, went in the bedroom and fell asleep. Had good dreams and good rest. 1am -6-am is not enough for me. DH was asleep on the couch. Didn't even miss me for most of the time. I feel ready to start the day over. Yay!


Great nap! Really good that DH was also a sleep so didn't realize you were missing and get upset.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.
> 
> Sonja, another cute romper
> 
> ...


We had planned the visit as a daughter from Texas is with them also on business.....but just can't do it this time around....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Pick up some wine while you are there! Lol


Lol!!! DEAL!!!
I wanted to last time, but Marla didn't want to visit the winery, now I have too. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jeanette, the house is looking fabulous!! Hopefully you'll sell yours quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


tami_ohio said:


> Keeping DH in my prayers. I'm glad things are happening sooner rather than later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> glad you are home safe and sound. maybe a few days rest will make you more inclined to visit the children. --- sam


Thank you Sam....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Night all. It's been a busy day infusing oils. TTYL as I have time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to Damien and his team!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Our house is pretty good for old age except a shower. All one level except the laundry & entry which is 2 steps down. I actually like that the entry is dropped, it helps keep the dirt down there & on the farm lots of mud is tracked in & grain from boots in harvest & when DH is hauling it to the elevator


Is there enough room to add a ramp for the two steps. No hassles with in and out here as I can get the pushers in and out both doors with no problems. Have a ramp at the back (not to standards I'm sure but the guy we bought it from used it). Actually do have a step into the front door but not a big one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.
> 
> Sonja, another cute romper
> 
> ...


That has got things moving much quicker which is good. Sometimes pays to go to emergency than the 'correct' channels. And going wasn't unreasonable either as the pain needed to be dealt with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We have a ranch style home, have one part of the house with a large bedroom and a bath with walk in shower next to it. So yes, very feasible to have him....my brother and sil would have him also and they have for long weekends, but they both work full time still so really not very helpful for an extended stay....


Well in that case a time with you will give your sister a rest to relax (well a bit) for when he goes back home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's SIBO
> 
> Yes, that's correct


I googled it twice and checked! and still got it wrong but did end up in the right place!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such great news about Bella, nothing short of a miracle for her to survive the latest ordeal.
> 
> Jeanette, the house is really coming along. Hope your present home sells at just the right time.
> 
> ...


We got a really good heavy downpour this afternoon, I got soaked running to the car. lol Don't need to water anything tonight or tomorrow morning probably.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We got a really good heavy downpour this afternoon, I got soaked running to the car. lol Don't need to water anything tonight or tomorrow morning probably.


I am jealous.....so dry here...house sitter did a great job keeping everything alive, but usually my DH does extra watering during really hot spells. So some plants look a little worn out...understandable - she did a great job, even had bouquets on the tables and it was so comforting to have someone here. We live in a safe area, but no matter how safe it's a bit unnerving to have the house empty for an extended period. Man I can hardly keep my eyes open,,,,jet lagged.... trying to make it to 9 pm. Not sure I will!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a whoos - it's an experience of a life time - save your pennies - take the mule train. you will be glad you did. --- sam


Lol! I'd rather spend that money on yarn, or another trip somewhere else, I can look down and take photos, and do some shorter hikes. David looked it all up and there aren't really any places for him to fish either, so not too worried about going all the way down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just reading and trying to catch up. I had a busy day yesterday and didn't manage to get on here much at all. I started with a trip to the hospital for a follow up appointment with the surgeon who removed the BCC on my nose. Good news all round it's all clear!!I wasn't expecting anything else but it's always good to get confirmation.
> On the way home I stopped in to visit an old friend for a while then on to some supermarket shopping. Got home in time for a quick bite of lunch then out to meet up with another friend for a coffee and natter.
> DS called in on his way home from work and we went to a neighbours house for a BBQ whilst watching England play football. Sadly we lost!
> All in all a busy day so I was glad to get to bed.


Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It wasn't, we are off to ER shortly, it's 6:40am & he's been in misery since suppertime, ate nothing since soup at lunch yesterday


Oh no! I hope to hear that you got some answers, or at least something for the pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Things like this are terrible, and un necessary. I'm glad they took the drivers black box and cell phone, to see how distracted he was. Maybe they should ban cell phones from anyone that is distracted by it. If a driver is distracted, it is not an accident. . . it is on purpose. Throw the book at them, permanently ban them from cell phones etc. If he was overtired and over driving take away his license. People need to feel safe on the road.


Here, truck drivers have to have a hands free device, for their cell phones, they can lose their CDL if they get caught using their cell phone without one, whether a headset or other hands free device. There are some states that require hands free for all drivers too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.google.com/search?q=sibo&oq=sibo&aqs=chrome.0.69i59.2375j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Maatje said:


> It's SIBO
> 
> Yes, that's correct


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning, we are finally back home, well at least for a couple of days...going to travel to see some of the children in southern Idaho, that's the plan at any rate, neither of us feel like moving right now so we might change our mind! I see you've all been super chatty, so will start reading backwards and maybe I'll catch up! Not sure how much commenting I'll do, thank goodness for summaries!


Welcome home!!
At least Idaho isn't toooo far from home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm stuck, trying to finish off this onesie and my minds gone blank , I want to round off the edges at the top , didn't like the way it looked straight , so frogged it , tried knit 2 together each end but that looks worse , I'm thinking k1 then do a decrease starting as soon as I start the , jeepers minds gone blank again, think ????got it garter stitch , think I will go water the plants and come back to it , by then hopefully by brain will work with me instead of sitting back and laughing


That's going to be really cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Even more confusion in my head! I couldn't remember that I'd used a different name on Ravelry and discovered that there is a TNS there who is not me!


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Wonderful!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Been reading in between unpacking and general stuff around the house. Sorry to hear your DH is unwell again Bonnie. Julie, trust you are feeling better and that there are no other worries to upset you. Kayjo, glad you made it safe and sound without any encounters with wildlife! You've all been so chatty, I'm having a tough time remembering everything....Sonya, glad the scope went well and everything seems clear...I echo what others have said either the FODMAP diet or else elimination.... seems like either dairy or gluten can cause loose bowels.... looks like y'all had a wonderful time at the kp. And I know there's tons more to comment on, but consider it done and for the correct people and item...????


Thank you, I'm glad there weren't any encounters either. lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Water the plants, water yourself, take a nap and it usually comes from the total refreshing of your entire body. While you are out in the yard, pick a few flowers for you from you. Enjoy Life. The Onesie is beautiful. I might need to make some after all, I have heard rumors in the family. :sm02:


Hope your rumours are confirmed, but you can always knit in anticipation.....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Had a great time visiting all the relatives - the weather wasn't too horrible although the day of the reunion was awful. Kids all enjoyed water activities and my sil got soaked playing with them. Since I didn't have dry clothing with me and since I abhor wet clinging clothes I didn't participate. Although I must admit, a water fight looked very inviting. My father is really doing well although he doesn't eat or drink on a regular basis. One afternoon we got to his house at 5 and he was very spacey and vague...turns out he had only had 1 slice of bread all day and nothing to drink. So of course his blood sugar was crazy low - he had said he had slept a lot that day, which my sister confirmed since every time she called him she woke him up. We are trying to see if we can get him here for an extended visit....are working out the logistics such as companion on the flight. Also need a direct flight with no layovers.... he's excited about the prospect. So is my sister, she loves him dearly but needs a bit of a break, she runs her own business and still has young adult children at home. Not that they can't fend for themselves but she likes to be around for them....


Oh dear, he definitely needs to be reminded to eat and hydrate, it would be great if you can work out the details to get him to you for an extended stay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So many mosquitos in Toronto and they just love me! Not sure why but I think I developed a bit of a reaction to them as I started itching all over my body but especially arms and legs....not used to mosquito bites as we don't have many so I think my body just reacted adversely. Anyway, took an allerest this morning and the itching seems better....
> Ended up sitting beside a deaf person on the way home. I used to know sign language, but like any other language if you don't use it you lose it. The poor thing was visibly upset and silently crying most of the way... tried to communicate with her, but couldn't make out what was bothering her. She kept saying something about 5 times....steward tried also but nothing seemed to help. Even wrote things on his phone for her to read....
> Oh btw how wonderful Bella is home! That is a miracle for sure!
> My one bil has been struggling for years with losing weight and strength. He finally was down to 109 pounds and everyone figured he was going to die. Could hardly walk stayed in bed most days... went to countless doctors did countless tests had countless medications, went to different naturopaths, nothing seemed to help....finally another sil recommended her doctor who thought maybe he could help. Discovered he had SIBO - gave him a special antibiotic and he's on the road back to health. It's just amazing his recovery! Seems more doctors are becoming aware of this disease.....


I feel your itch!! Mosquitos think I'm a 12 course dinner I think, and like you, I have a reaction that makes the itching worse and last longer, in a word, it SUCKS!

Wonderful that your BIL is doing so much better and is on the road to recovery, that has to be a major relief.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I have to brag! Damien's baseball team has won the county championship!!!!!! It was a close game. 6-5. First time that city has won count championship since 1970!


Congratulations to Damien and the team. Definitely gives you bragging rightsb :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.
> 
> Sonja, another cute romper
> 
> ...


Good that he'll be getting in much sooner, and hopefully no attacks over the weekend. 
Great that you were able to finish the socks though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We got a really good heavy downpour this afternoon, I got soaked running to the car. lol Don't need to water anything tonight or tomorrow morning probably.


????????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here, truck drivers have to have a hands free device, for their cell phones, they can lose their CDL if they get caught using their cell phone without one, whether a headset or other hands free device. There are some states that require hands free for all drivers too.


Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.

Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I hope you had a chance to see the video posted today. The lady pushing the wheelchair is the oldest child in the family. Doctors, nurses, friends and family lined the corridor of the hospital and cheered for Bella as she was leaving and Bella had that princess wave down to the "T". I am delighted she is out and I believe I will see her Sunday as our church is hosting a fundraiser to help pay expenses.


I saw it Mary , it was wonderful to watch ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sam calls the hospital the Health Spa so we often talk about it as the Spa.
> 
> I have once been to the other type of spa- didn't find it relaxing etc. Just seemed a waste of time except for the company I was with. Sure wouldn't be spending my money on going to one alone (or even with others. It was paid for me)


I've never been at all , and have no interest in ever going , just the thought of someone giving me foot , head or any kind of massage makes my toes curl , think I like my own personal space to much, besides don't think I could sit or lay still long enough , I tend to fidget when bored


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.
> 
> Sonja, another cute romper
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that husband will get treated sooner rather than later , hope he is not in to much pain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I am jealous.....so dry here...house sitter did a great job keeping everything alive, but usually my DH does extra watering during really hot spells. So some plants look a little worn out...understandable - she did a great job, even had bouquets on the tables and it was so comforting to have someone here. We live in a safe area, but no matter how safe it's a bit unnerving to have the house empty for an extended period. Man I can hardly keep my eyes open,,,,jet lagged.... trying to make it to 9 pm. Not sure I will!


I've been looking after BILs garden and well as my own while they are away on a cruise, his last words were " we should get plenty of rain soon as we haven't had any for a while so you won't have to water much " , we have not had one single drop of rain


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Here, truck drivers have to have a hands free device, for their cell phones, they can lose their CDL if they get caught using their cell phone without one, whether a headset or other hands free device. There are some states that require hands free for all drivers too.


Hands free for all drivers here in the UK, but even if you use a hands free devise you can get penalised if the police think you are distracted or not in control of your car


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's going to be really cute.


I decided to go back to straight , one more leg to do and buttons to find , which I really should have thought of when I decided to make the buttonholes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


That's beautiful Lin


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Maatje said:


> So many mosquitos in Toronto and they just love me! Not sure why but I think I developed a bit of a reaction to them as I started itching all over my body but especially arms and legs....not used to mosquito bites as we don't have many so I think my body just reacted adversely. Anyway, took an allerest this morning and the itching seems better....
> Ended up sitting beside a deaf person on the way home. I used to know sign language, but like any other language if you don't use it you lose it. The poor thing was visibly upset and silently crying most of the way... tried to communicate with her, but couldn't make out what was bothering her. She kept saying something about 5 times....steward tried also but nothing seemed to help. Even wrote things on his phone for her to read....
> Oh btw how wonderful Bella is home! That is a miracle for sure!
> My one bil has been struggling for years with losing weight and strength. He finally was down to 109 pounds and everyone figured he was going to die. Could hardly walk stayed in bed most days... went to countless doctors did countless tests had countless medications, went to different naturopaths, nothing seemed to help....finally another sil recommended her doctor who thought maybe he could help. Discovered he had SIBO - gave him a special antibiotic and he's on the road back to health. It's just amazing his recovery! Seems more doctors are becoming aware of this disease.....


Never heard of SIBO before so had to look it up. Thank goodness someone was able to diagnose it in your BIL and was able to help. I hope he makes a full and fast recovery now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.
> 
> Sonja, another cute romper
> 
> ...


Glad things are moving forward for your husband. Hope he gets no pain episodes before Monday and the ERCP does the trick.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


Lovely photo. It looks beautiful and so peaceful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hands free for all drivers here in the UK, but even if you use a hands free devise you can get penalised if the police think you are distracted or not in control of your car


But still you see drivers using their phones while driving and never a policeman in sight! I think they should be banned from driving if caught.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Lovely photo. It looks beautiful and so peaceful.


It is at that time in the day! Sea is dead calm so trip back to a Guernsey (1 hr) was literally plain sailing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope everything goes ok Bonnie and he comes home pain free


Me too, I will keep reading and see if there is any more news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I hope you had a chance to see the video posted today. The lady pushing the wheelchair is the oldest child in the family. Doctors, nurses, friends and family lined the corridor of the hospital and cheered for Bella as she was leaving and Bella had that princess wave down to the "T". I am delighted she is out and I believe I will see her Sunday as our church is hosting a fundraiser to help pay expenses.


I sure did and I cried watching it. I have been following Bella on Fb for a long time, she has been through so much and is an amazingly brave little girl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


Vicky got pulled over the other day for having her phone in it's closed case on her lap while driving. Was given a caution for using a mobile phone while driving. Other than it being in her lap she wasn't touching it. I said I had heard that but wasn't sure whether it was just peoples over reaction but clearly not.

Lovely photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here, truck drivers have to have a hands free device, for their cell phones, they can lose their CDL if they get caught using their cell phone without one, whether a headset or other hands free device. There are some states that require hands free for all drivers too.


Hands free for all drivers over here, but its horrifying that the amount of drivers still using their phones not hands free...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I assume you got the PM I sent you last night our time? I figured that the info would be a good starting point for you so sent a link last night.


yes, thank you. Sweet son is still on vacation in Greece. I will send it to him.
Got news this morning that car needs $3-4,000 work. Recommends that I need a new car.
I really don't feel that I have the time for going shopping, biggest problem of all. . .Time.
I don't want a new car, Only 166,000 on my 2004 Camry.Should have lasted several hundred Thousand miles.
Very Frustrating in the middle of making educated guesses on new add on, handicapped BR etc.
More than I can handle by myself. Lots of prayer needed that I make right decisions.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Sam calls the hospital the Health Spa so we often talk about it as the Spa.
> 
> I have once been to the other type of spa- didn't find it relaxing etc. Just seemed a waste of time except for the company I was with. Sure wouldn't be spending my money on going to one alone (or even with others. It was paid for me)


I agree with you. Not an interest of mine either. When tied up like that, I do not relax. I spend my time thinking of all the better things I could be doing with my time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yes, thank you. Sweet son is still on vacation in Greece. I will send it to him.
> Got news this morning that car needs $3-4,000 work. Recommends that I need a new car.
> I really don't feel that I have the time for going shopping, biggest problem of all. . .Time.
> I don't want a new car, Only 166,000 on my 2004 Camry.Should have lasted several hundred Thousand miles.
> ...


Holding you in prayers. It can be so overwhelming. Just take one thing at a time; this is a time where it doesn't have to be the perfect decision; just a good enough one.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Pearls Girls, buying a car is always a challenge. Here’s what I do: I always buy used and start with the most current Consumer’s Report from the library. I look especially at the repair records of cars in the size I need. My most recent buy was a 2012 Mazda3 Hatchback that I bought 3 years ago. I never have my cars serviced at a dealer; I have an independent garage with a mechanic recommended to me by a friend. Best of luck.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to Damien and his team!


I add my congrats also. Almost 50 years is a long time to wait for coaches and kids to train well together. Congrats also to the coach for a great team effort.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


So tranquil! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I had two oops better move moments today, one was that I disturbed ants so moved out of the way real quick still feeling itchy 
Second I was watering BIL garden his hose pipe is slightly different to mine as it's on permanent open, l have mine on were I squeeze the handle for the water to come out so when I don't squeeze no water , well at BIL s I went passed husband let go of handle got slowly passed heard husband mutter turned with hose pipe still in hand to see why he was muttering and soaked him again oops , he was not amused, me I was to busy rolling around laughing to move quickly ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


Beautiful sunrise.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been looking after BILs garden and well as my own while they are away on a cruise, his last words were " we should get plenty of rain soon as we haven't had any for a while so you won't have to water much " , we have not had one single drop of rain


I hear you, when I spoke with house sitter yesterday, she said as the temps rose she pleaded the louder with the garden to not die on her watch!! ????none did except for one small hanging planter on a fence that she must have totally overlooked. No worries, am going out today and will see what I can find to replace it. As for rain, we rarely get rain from end of June till at least mid September- if you don't water it will die....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Never heard of SIBO before so had to look it up. Thank goodness someone was able to diagnose it in your BIL and was able to help. I hope he makes a full and fast recovery now.


I had never heard of it either and had to look it up. It's nothing short of miraculous that someone found the cause and was able to help him back on the road to recovery.... everyone was very convinced he was going to die....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad things are moving forward for your husband. Hope he gets no pain episodes before Monday and the ERCP does the trick.


Yes, from me too ! Hope that a permanent solution will be found for him....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> yes, thank you. Sweet son is still on vacation in Greece. I will send it to him.
> Got news this morning that car needs $3-4,000 work. Recommends that I need a new car.
> I really don't feel that I have the time for going shopping, biggest problem of all. . .Time.
> I don't want a new car, Only 166,000 on my 2004 Camry.Should have lasted several hundred Thousand miles.
> ...


So sorry, what ails the Camry? Seems like a low mileage to have that much repair needed. Is there another mechanic you can go to for advice? Or is there someone from your church who can help navigate those waters? We have a Camry and DH has put in occasional monies - he says it's worth it rather than buy another...but I guess it depends on what the problem is....hugs -you have lots on your plate.????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had two oops better move moments today, one was that I disturbed ants so moved out of the way real quick still feeling itchy
> Second I was watering BIL garden his hose pipe is slightly different to mine as it's on permanent open, l have mine on were I squeeze the handle for the water to come out so when I don't squeeze no water , well at BIL s I went passed husband let go of handle got slowly passed heard husband mutter turned with hose pipe still in hand to see why he was muttering and soaked him again oops , he was not amused, me I was to busy rolling around laughing to move quickly ????


???? haha I can see it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You will have a wonderful time and be able to take lots of great pictures even without riding the mules/donkeys down to the bottom. 
DD and I went there 8 years ago as it was on my bucket list and though we didn't do the ride to the bottom we had a great time. 
It is so inspiring; the views.


Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I'd rather spend that money on yarn, or another trip somewhere else, I can look down and take photos, and do some shorter hikes. David looked it all up and there aren't really any places for him to fish either, so not too worried about going all the way down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Georgia just put into an effect that you can't even have it (the phone) in your lap or touching it at all! Glad they did, too! 


Poledra65 said:


> Here, truck drivers have to have a hands free device, for their cell phones, they can lose their CDL if they get caught using their cell phone without one, whether a headset or other hands free device. There are some states that require hands free for all drivers too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How gorgeous!!!


TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia just put into an effect that you can't even have it (the phone) in your lap or touching it at all! Glad they did, too!


Great. Here it's a fine for using one but lots still do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I pretty much like having a pedicure and foot/leg massage. I also enjoy getting a manicure and hand massage as long as they aren't too "hard" massaging the hands. Don't go often but do occasionally. The foot massage really helps my arthritis. 
I've had a full body massage years ago (a gift from DH to a salon) and it was okay but was a little uncomfortable lying there under the towel in my birthday suit!


Swedenme said:


> I've never been at all , and have no interest in ever going , just the thought of someone giving me foot , head or any kind of massage makes my toes curl , think I like my own personal space to much, besides don't think I could sit or lay still long enough , I tend to fidget when bored


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto on all comments.


angelam said:


> Never heard of SIBO before so had to look it up. Thank goodness someone was able to diagnose it in your BIL and was able to help. I hope he makes a full and fast recovery now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've got the prayers daily PearlsGirls. RE your Camry it really should have lasted longer. My mom's last car was a Camry. 
I would sure get a second opinion (of course I don't know who told you that you needed a new car). If it was a salesman....perhaps it is more HE needs you to get a new car!


Pearls Girls said:


> yes, thank you. Sweet son is still on vacation in Greece. I will send it to him.
> Got news this morning that car needs $3-4,000 work. Recommends that I need a new car.
> I really don't feel that I have the time for going shopping, biggest problem of all. . .Time.
> I don't want a new car, Only 166,000 on my 2004 Camry.Should have lasted several hundred Thousand miles.
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> So sorry, what ails the Camry? Seems like a low mileage to have that much repair needed. Is there another mechanic you can go to for advice? Or is there someone from your church who can help navigate those waters? We have a Camry and DH has put in occasional monies - he says it's worth it rather than buy another...but I guess it depends on what the problem is....hugs -you have lots on your plate.????


It had new tires 1 year ago, this spring. . .rotated, balanced and aligned every time oil is changed 3-5 000 miles. Worn down. I've had both ball joints done twice. It needs Struts, new tires, Catalytic converter, new steering rack (at minimum, as it is getting tough to steer and leaking), and a lot of undercarriage rust. This from an independent garage that someone from church suggested. He recommends looking for new car, but, willing to fix if that is what I want. He just did not think it would be worth it. :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Holding you in prayers. It can be so overwhelming. Just take one thing at a time; this is a time where it doesn't have to be the perfect decision; just a good enough one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good advise machriste.


machriste said:


> Pearls Girls, buying a car is always a challenge. Here's what I do: I always buy used and start with the most current Consumer's Report from the library. I look especially at the repair records of cars in the size I need. My most recent buy was a 2012 Mazda3 Hatchback that I bought 3 years ago. I never have my cars serviced at a dealer; I have an independent garage with a mechanic recommended to me by a friend. Best of luck.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had two oops better move moments today, one was that I disturbed ants so moved out of the way real quick still feeling itchy
> Second I was watering BIL garden his hose pipe is slightly different to mine as it's on permanent open, l have mine on were I squeeze the handle for the water to come out so when I don't squeeze no water , well at BIL s I went passed husband let go of handle got slowly passed heard husband mutter turned with hose pipe still in hand to see why he was muttering and soaked him again oops , he was not amused, me I was to busy rolling around laughing to move quickly ????


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have had full body massages before when i was in India.I was helping out a girl staying at the orphanage temporarily. One hour, full body massage = $1 USA money.I would get a couple a week because of my back & traveling so far, then she wanted my pens & notebooks, etc. anything laying around for her son. I soon caught on to put everything out of site and then she wasn't constantly asking. She & son were being taken care of by the mission and were not supposed to be begging.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot that needs repairing and it sounds as if you had someone reliable check it out. Perhaps living in a harsher climate than here in GA is why it has declined so much.


Pearls Girls said:


> It had new tires 1 year ago, this spring. . .rotated, balanced and aligned every time oil is changed 3-5 000 miles. Worn down. I've had both ball joints done twice. It needs Struts, new tires, Catalytic converter, new steering rack (at minimum, as it is getting tough to steer and leaking), and a lot of undercarriage rust. This from an independent garage that someone from church suggested. He recommends looking for new car, but, willing to fix if that is what I want. He just did not think it would be worth it. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

We have always bought new cars and kept until they die. Last time in 2004 was a very bad experience for me. I went looking for a car and salesMEN would not even talk to me. I took my husband with me and they were eager to talk to him, to sell him a car. He had no money. I'm the one who was paying cash, for my new car. When it was decided on what to get, and we went to make arrangement to come back and pay, the salesman had it all written up in DH's name and had called our insurance etc. This was way too presumptuous, and forward for me. I don't know how single women do it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had two oops better move moments today, one was that I disturbed ants so moved out of the way real quick still feeling itchy
> Second I was watering BIL garden his hose pipe is slightly different to mine as it's on permanent open, l have mine on were I squeeze the handle for the water to come out so when I don't squeeze no water , well at BIL s I went passed husband let go of handle got slowly passed heard husband mutter turned with hose pipe still in hand to see why he was muttering and soaked him again oops , he was not amused, me I was to busy rolling around laughing to move quickly ????


????????????

Do you have any borax? Mix with icing sugar & put on the ant hill, that should get them. I use that or Splenda


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> It had new tires 1 year ago, this spring. . .rotated, balanced and aligned every time oil is changed 3-5 000 miles. Worn down. I've had both ball joints done twice. It needs Struts, new tires, Catalytic converter, new steering rack (at minimum, as it is getting tough to steer and leaking), and a lot of undercarriage rust. This from an independent garage that someone from church suggested. He recommends looking for new car, but, willing to fix if that is what I want. He just did not think it would be worth it. :sm02:


Wow that's too bad it hasn't lasted....I'm so sorry you are having this extra stress.... will you have someone help you find another car? Since you are thinking of one, maybe get one that's higher so DH will have an easier time getting in and out....ours is very old but thankfully have had no major problems. Having said that we are looking or at least investigating different cars, one of the criteria is a higher model so it's easier to get in and out....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You will have a wonderful time and be able to take lots of great pictures even without riding the mules/donkeys down to the bottom.
> DD and I went there 8 years ago as it was on my bucket list and though we didn't do the ride to the bottom we had a great time.
> It is so inspiring; the views.


Yes, the Grand Canyon is truly awesome. We've been to the south rim & set out a few years ago to go to the north rim on the Harley but only got to Moab, Utah,( there are 3 National Parks right there & they are beautiful too) & the next few days were to be over 100F so we headed north. Maybe some day.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia just put into an effect that you can't even have it (the phone) in your lap or touching it at all! Glad they did, too!


Not allowed here either but you see lots using them. Thankfully the new vehicle has built in hands free but I don't use my cell phone very much


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, that is a lot that needs repairing and it sounds as if you had someone reliable check it out. Perhaps living in a harsher climate than here in GA is why it has declined so much.


They dump the salt like crazy in the winter for skiers and tourists and the salt air blows up regularly with the fog. The catalytic converter rusted at the connection joint so it may need a new muffler also. It was replaced 2 years ago.The British drive on the left of the road, we actually drive on what is left of the road. Pot hole are terrible all winter & spring, roads are being repaired & renewed the rest of the year. I knew I would need one eventually but not now. I was really waiting until they make better gas milage. Ours gets 29-30 still on a trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It had new tires 1 year ago, this spring. . .rotated, balanced and aligned every time oil is changed 3-5 000 miles. Worn down. I've had both ball joints done twice. It needs Struts, new tires, Catalytic converter, new steering rack (at minimum, as it is getting tough to steer and leaking), and a lot of undercarriage rust. This from an independent garage that someone from church suggested. He recommends looking for new car, but, willing to fix if that is what I want. He just did not think it would be worth it. :sm02:


I think maybe you got one that was built on a Friday afternoon ????. I hope you can find something suitable without having to break the bank


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


Prayers for her that she gets the help she needs and recovers quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We have always bought new cars and kept until they die. Last time in 2004 was a very bad experience for me. I went looking for a car and salesMEN would not even talk to me. I took my husband with me and they were eager to talk to him, to sell him a car. He had no money. I'm the one who was paying cash, for my new car. When it was decided on what to get, and we went to make arrangement to come back and pay, the salesman had it all written up in DH's name and had called our insurance etc. This was way too presumptuous, and forward for me. I don't know how single women do it?


Isn't that frustrating. I occasionally go to pick up repairs & things for DH & find in some places you get ignored while they help men????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cell phones in hand are not allowed here also. But, I see 3-4 drivers out of ten on them all the time. They miss the opportunities to pull into traffic as they are too busy talking. I usually pull over or I just ignore ringing phone, I'm busy and they can wait. The only accidents with this car have been Hit N Runs in parking lots since we moved to Maine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We have always bought new cars and kept until they die. Last time in 2004 was a very bad experience for me. I went looking for a car and salesMEN would not even talk to me. I took my husband with me and they were eager to talk to him, to sell him a car. He had no money. I'm the one who was paying cash, for my new car. When it was decided on what to get, and we went to make arrangement to come back and pay, the salesman had it all written up in DH's name and had called our insurance etc. This was way too presumptuous, and forward for me. I don't know how single women do it?


Single or married, we have to assert ourselves. Both my daughters and I had DH along with us when shopping for cars and he was quite upfront that he was in an advisory role and when the car was decided upon, he left us to the financial portion. I think that because we live in a large metropolitan area, the sales people have evolved, but I'm not sure that will be true when we move to a smaller town in TN.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


Poor girl, I hope she gets back on track soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


Praying that she finds the help and peace she needs; the teenage years are so tough.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


14 is a tough time in life will be praying for all around as well as her. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> They dump the salt like crazy in the winter for skiers and tourists and the salt air blows up regularly with the fog. The catalytic converter rusted at the connection joint so it may need a new muffler also. It was replaced 2 years ago.The British drive on the left of the road, we actually drive on what is left of the road. Pot hole are terrible all winter & spring, roads are being repaired & renewed the rest of the year. I knew I would need one eventually but not now. I was really waiting until they make better gas milage. Ours gets 29-30 still on a trip.


Sounds like our roads, except for the salt air. Some pot holes are so bad they almost take your wheels off.
We never buy new vehicles but look for used with low mileage. We just bought a 2014 with 44,000km/27000 Miles for 1/3 less than new price. Here it seems many well off people trade their vehicles in every 2-3 years so you can often find good ones but I have never done that on my own. I hope you can find something suitable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so glad DH was seen and on pain meds and antispasmodic. Hope he has restful weekend and can get procedure Monday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


Sorry to hear this Gwen , do hope your granddaughter gets through this ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lin, lovely photo.

DH survived the night OK & had some oatmeal & toast for breakfast so we will see how that goes. Yesterday he had nothing but some Boost.

I just heard on the news about an ice berg threatening a northern community, check this out. Wow! The awesome power of nature

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/greenland-iceberg-innaarsuit-1.4744782


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think maybe you got one that was built on a Friday afternoon ????. I hope you can find something suitable without having to break the bank


And guess what the good/difficult news came on a Friday the 13th. I am not superstitious, just commenting as you mentioned being built on a Friday. Maybe they were all "out to lunch" when the one I bought passed through. My last Camry that I bought used through a friends garage lasted between 14-15 years. I am usually not a high milage driver. Most of my miles were put on the 1st 2 years as My mother and DH's mother had Cancer and other health issues during that time & wanted reliable car to get around in, and help them out. They lived 5 & 7 hours from us, so miles racked up fast. Now we do about 5,000 a year and garage it all winter.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm praying for someone to come along and help me choose the right car.
I have a friend that totally relieved me of the building stuff and he enjoys it. He felt it a calling and service he wanted to give us. He will get the contracts, pull permits, set up plans, once we decide how big to add on. God is good.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, so sorry to hear of car problems. Hope for happy resolution.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, will be praying for DGD, 14 a rough age, lots of hormones, peer pressure, little experience.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I had two oops better move moments today, one was that I disturbed ants so moved out of the way real quick still feeling itchy
> Second I was watering BIL garden his hose pipe is slightly different to mine as it's on permanent open, l have mine on were I squeeze the handle for the water to come out so when I don't squeeze no water , well at BIL s I went passed husband let go of handle got slowly passed heard husband mutter turned with hose pipe still in hand to see why he was muttering and soaked him again oops , he was not amused, me I was to busy rolling around laughing to move quickly ????


Oops indeed! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia just put into an effect that you can't even have it (the phone) in your lap or touching it at all! Glad they did, too!


But do the drivers obey the rules? Most don't seem to here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> We have always bought new cars and kept until they die. Last time in 2004 was a very bad experience for me. I went looking for a car and salesMEN would not even talk to me. I took my husband with me and they were eager to talk to him, to sell him a car. He had no money. I'm the one who was paying cash, for my new car. When it was decided on what to get, and we went to make arrangement to come back and pay, the salesman had it all written up in DH's name and had called our insurance etc. This was way too presumptuous, and forward for me. I don't know how single women do it?


I would have told him very firmly that I was the one paying and I'd rather spend my cash at another garage and walked away.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


Sending all healing thoughts to your DGD. Believe me, I know about emotional/mental issues with teenagers. I hope she can get some good help/counselling to help her through these difficulties.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> But do the drivers obey the rules? Most don't seem to here.


Most drivers are mentally handicapped. . . cant read signs like "handicapped parking only" Can't mentally understand and accept laws so feel exempt. Most Americans are "ME" thinking people. They feel independent and do as they choose. (I'm not sure it is most but some days it seems like I come across a lot of Socially and Mentally inept people.) Who knows, someday it may be me. I hope not. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I am jealous.....so dry here...house sitter did a great job keeping everything alive, but usually my DH does extra watering during really hot spells. So some plants look a little worn out...understandable - she did a great job, even had bouquets on the tables and it was so comforting to have someone here. We live in a safe area, but no matter how safe it's a bit unnerving to have the house empty for an extended period. Man I can hardly keep my eyes open,,,,jet lagged.... trying to make it to 9 pm. Not sure I will!


It is nice to have a house sitter, good that you have a good one too. 
I took Marla and went to Scottsbluff yesterday, it started to rain cats and dogs before we got home, I pulled in and picked up J after dropping off Marla and didn't come in the house, we got home about 15 minutes later and it was still pouring. I came in the house and no dogs, I went looking for the dogs and they were on the back porch, soaking wet, poor Gizmo was shaking, I was, to say the least, Pissed, and that is why I didn't leave the dogs here while we went to Yellowstone. Dogs are all fine, thank goodness, I was afraid that Giz might have picked up an upper respitory(sp) infection out there, but he sees fine.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gwenniepooh, May I have a 1st name of 14 year old to pray for? It would make it easier for me seems everyone has so many real and fake names today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> They dump the salt like crazy in the winter for skiers and tourists and the salt air blows up regularly with the fog. The catalytic converter rusted at the connection joint so it may need a new muffler also. It was replaced 2 years ago.The British drive on the left of the road, we actually drive on what is left of the road. Pot hole are terrible all winter & spring, roads are being repaired & renewed the rest of the year. I knew I would need one eventually but not now. I was really waiting until they make better gas milage. Ours gets 29-30 still on a trip.


Salt on the roads and in the air is a killer for cars. I wish you well as you come to a decision as to whether to spend on repairs or a new car. Can one of your children help you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


No, it's not a bad idea at all, I only use speaker, even at home, I don't hold the phone unless I'm walking from one room to the other, he's upside down in my purse pocket so I can hear when I'm out and about. lol. I don't want a headset, I'd NEVER get David off the phone. lolol

Gorgeous!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, lovely photo.
> 
> DH survived the night OK & had some oatmeal & toast for breakfast so we will see how that goes. Yesterday he had nothing but some Boost.
> 
> ...


Wow! That iceberg looks enormous beside those little houses. I think I'd want to evacuate NOW not wait and see. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I decided to go back to straight , one more leg to do and buttons to find , which I really should have thought of when I decided to make the buttonholes


Lol, I never think of buttons until the end, go figure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hands free for all drivers over here, but its horrifying that the amount of drivers still using their phones not hands free...


There are so many people that don't pay attention to the road, cell phones are really just part of it, I like the cars that have the phone to car thing, so you don't even need to have your phone anywhere near you in the car, to call or answer. The other thing that is really scary, are the drivers that feel the need to look at their passenger while they talk, never looking at the road, just looking at the person they are chatting with, good grief, I don't need to see someones lips move to hear them speak.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yes, thank you. Sweet son is still on vacation in Greece. I will send it to him.
> Got news this morning that car needs $3-4,000 work. Recommends that I need a new car.
> I really don't feel that I have the time for going shopping, biggest problem of all. . .Time.
> I don't want a new car, Only 166,000 on my 2004 Camry.Should have lasted several hundred Thousand miles.
> ...


Oh my, that's not a cheap fix, is this a mechanic that you trust, maybe someone at church could recommend someone else to look at it, like with medical issues, a second opinion is not a bad thing. If you do need to purchase a new car, maybe a good family friend can assist so that you don't have to go it alone, internet research first is a good idea too. 
HUGS!! And prayers for sure, #1 is that it doesn't need replacing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had two oops better move moments today, one was that I disturbed ants so moved out of the way real quick still feeling itchy
> Second I was watering BIL garden his hose pipe is slightly different to mine as it's on permanent open, l have mine on were I squeeze the handle for the water to come out so when I don't squeeze no water , well at BIL s I went passed husband let go of handle got slowly passed heard husband mutter turned with hose pipe still in hand to see why he was muttering and soaked him again oops , he was not amused, me I was to busy rolling around laughing to move quickly ????


I do not like ants, specifically fire ants.

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You will have a wonderful time and be able to take lots of great pictures even without riding the mules/donkeys down to the bottom.
> DD and I went there 8 years ago as it was on my bucket list and though we didn't do the ride to the bottom we had a great time.
> It is so inspiring; the views.


Thank you, I agree! 
That sounds like you had a great trip. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Georgia just put into an effect that you can't even have it (the phone) in your lap or touching it at all! Glad they did, too!


In your lap, first reaction is too look at it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It had new tires 1 year ago, this spring. . .rotated, balanced and aligned every time oil is changed 3-5 000 miles. Worn down. I've had both ball joints done twice. It needs Struts, new tires, Catalytic converter, new steering rack (at minimum, as it is getting tough to steer and leaking), and a lot of undercarriage rust. This from an independent garage that someone from church suggested. He recommends looking for new car, but, willing to fix if that is what I want. He just did not think it would be worth it. :sm02:


Wow! Wonder if road salt as well as the salt of the ocean are to blame.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We have always bought new cars and kept until they die. Last time in 2004 was a very bad experience for me. I went looking for a car and salesMEN would not even talk to me. I took my husband with me and they were eager to talk to him, to sell him a car. He had no money. I'm the one who was paying cash, for my new car. When it was decided on what to get, and we went to make arrangement to come back and pay, the salesman had it all written up in DH's name and had called our insurance etc. This was way too presumptuous, and forward for me. I don't know how single women do it?


Personally, I'd tell them that I'm the one buying, I know what I want and if they don't want to sell it to me, I'll go to someone who does and will, even if it means going to another state. They usually change their attitude when they realize that you are serious, if they were presumptious enough to put the contract in my husbands name and call my insurance, I'd tear up the contract in his face. I will not put up with being treated like a second class citizen, married or not. Not the salespersons business as to whether or not I'm married. 
I'd also report them to the company head and the BBB. 
I hope that your next purchase experience is much much better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> yes, thank you. Sweet son is still on vacation in Greece. I will send it to him.
> Got news this morning that car needs $3-4,000 work. Recommends that I need a new car.
> I really don't feel that I have the time for going shopping, biggest problem of all. . .Time.
> I don't want a new car, Only 166,000 on my 2004 Camry.Should have lasted several hundred Thousand miles.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your car. Is this a mechanic that you trust? Have they explained what repairs need to be done on it? Can it wait until your DS comes home?

Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I agree with you. Not an interest of mine either. When tied up like that, I do not relax. I spend my time thinking of all the better things I could be doing with my time.


And I love my messages. I don't do them for relaxation, I do them to work out the tension in my shoulder and reduce FM symptoms. If I get fidgety I find my happy place in my mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I add my congrats also. Almost 50 years is a long time to wait for coaches and kids to train well together. Congrats also to the coach for a great team effort.


Thank you! And thank you to everyone else who has commented on Damien's team accomplishment!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had two oops better move moments today, one was that I disturbed ants so moved out of the way real quick still feeling itchy
> Second I was watering BIL garden his hose pipe is slightly different to mine as it's on permanent open, l have mine on were I squeeze the handle for the water to come out so when I don't squeeze no water , well at BIL s I went passed husband let go of handle got slowly passed heard husband mutter turned with hose pipe still in hand to see why he was muttering and soaked him again oops , he was not amused, me I was to busy rolling around laughing to move quickly ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Salt on the roads and in the air is a killer for cars. I wish you well as you come to a decision as to whether to spend on repairs or a new car. Can one of your children help you?


I'm not sure it is worth repairs even though I love my car.
It is more a matter of finding the right car at the right price.
I don't know if I should go with new as in the past or used?
We had an Opal, Pinto, Volvo, Caravan, and Toyota Camry.
When we had 2 cars, one was used, Camry, Honda, Avalon. 
My DH would drive used one around town, take the new one on trips and for me as I don't repair cars and had to travel for work.
Now DH does not drive so there will only be 1 car, I need it to work when I need it to work.
The Caravan sat in the shop (parking lot) most off the 1st year as it was a lemon & I continued to drive the 89 Camry.
That eventually went to the junk yard for scrap as it rusted out. The Pinto was fixed up and donated to a teen from church that was going to college, She totaled it. The Volvo went to #1 Son for College, He used it up. Avalon was bought used for DS#2 for college. He left it behind and Dad drove it, then to DS #1 when he no longer drove, he gave it away when he moved.1st Caravan we drove several years and then donated to a local church with a family in need of a family vehicle. Second Caravan also went to DS#1 who used it several years for a family vehicle, then gave that away to a local church family when he moved & wanted a truck, which he returned during chapter 7 or what ever it is called. No use for this vehicle if I get another so might as well turn it in for a couple of pennies, as I do not want to be stuck with 2 cars. 
Our cars have been faithful and lasted well, I guess. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! Wonder if road salt as well as the salt of the ocean are to blame.


definitely! It wears on house paint also on the south east facing side.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It had new tires 1 year ago, this spring. . .rotated, balanced and aligned every time oil is changed 3-5 000 miles. Worn down. I've had both ball joints done twice. It needs Struts, new tires, Catalytic converter, new steering rack (at minimum, as it is getting tough to steer and leaking), and a lot of undercarriage rust. This from an independent garage that someone from church suggested. He recommends looking for new car, but, willing to fix if that is what I want. He just did not think it would be worth it. :sm02:


Yikes! That's a lot wrong with it. At that age, if that's what all it needs, I would agree with him, unfortunately. That's a lot of money to put into a car that old. I do understand that you have a lot on your plate right now and don't need the added stress of buying another car.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We have always bought new cars and kept until they die. Last time in 2004 was a very bad experience for me. I went looking for a car and salesMEN would not even talk to me. I took my husband with me and they were eager to talk to him, to sell him a car. He had no money. I'm the one who was paying cash, for my new car. When it was decided on what to get, and we went to make arrangement to come back and pay, the salesman had it all written up in DH's name and had called our insurance etc. This was way too presumptuous, and forward for me. I don't know how single women do it?


It's quite simple. YOU tell the salesman straight out that YOU are the one buying the car and if he cant/won't deal fairly with YOU, you will go elsewhere. Been there, and I even worked for the dealership!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


Sending up prayers for whatever she needs right now!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> I would have told him very firmly that I was the one paying and I'd rather spend my cash at another garage and walked away.


I had gone to Subaru Dealer 1st by myself and he wouldn't give me the time of day.
We had tried to buy the Mini Van locally, but after 6 weeks of waiting for them to get the right vehicle, and they did not as they only wanted to sell from the lot, we went over state lines to get the larger model as there were 7 of us at the time, and we had running boards put on for the grandparents to be able to get in. Then the local salesman was upset with us as he wanted/needed the commission. Only one other car dealer for new cars around. Tried out Honda & Toyota and settled on new Camry. I don't know any of the dealers around here. I am well aware that you can buy a car from anywhere and pick it up locally. Dealers swap and move Vehicles all the time. I might find help on Sunday at church. Many of the guys have antique cars and Beemers. Not going either of those directions. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

angelam said:


> Wow! That iceberg looks enormous beside those little houses. I think I'd want to evacuate NOW not wait and see. :sm06: :sm06:


I'd be evacuating yesterday with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope your cold is better Julie and that the issue with the doctor has been sorted out. Keeping you in my prayers.


Thanks Gwen- It at least is not getting much worse presently. I now have the information I needed- and will just tell the doctor (politely) that he was barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen- It at least is not getting much worse presently. I now have the information I needed- and will just tell the doctor (politely) that he was barking up the wrong tree.


That's the way, Julie. I had to openly defy a dr when my son was having post operative medication. Fortunately the G P agreed with me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> And guess what the good/difficult news came on a Friday the 13th. I am not superstitious, just commenting as you mentioned being built on a Friday. Maybe they were all "out to lunch" when the one I bought passed through. My last Camry that I bought used through a friends garage lasted between 14-15 years. I am usually not a high milage driver. Most of my miles were put on the 1st 2 years as My mother and DH's mother had Cancer and other health issues during that time & wanted reliable car to get around in, and help them out. They lived 5 & 7 hours from us, so miles racked up fast. Now we do about 5,000 a year and garage it all winter.


Without going back to check, I think you said this car is a 2004, which makes it 14 years old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's the way, Julie. I had to openly defy a dr when my son was having post operative medication. Fortunately the G P agreed with me.


They are not always right! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are not always right! :sm24:


Thank God, mine wasn't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank God, mine wasn't.


True!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So many mosquitos in Toronto and they just love me! Not sure why but I think I developed a bit of a reaction to them as I started itching all over my body but especially arms and legs....not used to mosquito bites as we don't have many so I think my body just reacted adversely. Anyway, took an allerest this morning and the itching seems better....
> Ended up sitting beside a deaf person on the way home. I used to know sign language, but like any other language if you don't use it you lose it. The poor thing was visibly upset and silently crying most of the way... tried to communicate with her, but couldn't make out what was bothering her. She kept saying something about 5 times....steward tried also but nothing seemed to help. Even wrote things on his phone for her to read....
> Oh btw how wonderful Bella is home! That is a miracle for sure!
> My one bil has been struggling for years with losing weight and strength. He finally was down to 109 pounds and everyone figured he was going to die. Could hardly walk stayed in bed most days... went to countless doctors did countless tests had countless medications, went to different naturopaths, nothing seemed to help....finally another sil recommended her doctor who thought maybe he could help. Discovered he had SIBO - gave him a special antibiotic and he's on the road back to health. It's just amazing his recovery! Seems more doctors are becoming aware of this disease.....


I'm sorry your trip was marred by pesky mosquitoes. I don't know what SIBO is -will have to look it up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Personally, I'd tell them that I'm the one buying, I know what I want and if they don't want to sell it to me, I'll go to someone who does and will, even if it means going to another state. They usually change their attitude when they realize that you are serious, if they were presumptious enough to put the contract in my husbands name and call my insurance, I'd tear up the contract in his face. I will not put up with being treated like a second class citizen, married or not. Not the salespersons business as to whether or not I'm married.
> I'd also report them to the company head and the BBB.
> I hope that your next purchase experience is much much better.


Years ago Zellers had a points program & if you used their credit card you got double points so I thought I would get their card since I bought lots there. When the card came itbsaid "Mrs. DHs name" I said what this & was told it couldn't be in my name . I asked if I could borrow their scissors, cut up the card & walked out. How ridiculous, I'd had a Visa card in my name for years


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, the issues with cellphones is ongoing. People are so addicted to them, it’s unbelievable they can’t leave them alone for 5 minutes.
I had a guy almost run into me in the supermarket yesterday. He was pushing a full trolley and texting head down and we nearly collided in the aisle.
I loudly said excuse me, and he just looked at me blankly and kept on pushing the trolley. I keep my phone in my bag and only use it occasionally. My addiction is this iPad which I use at home only. 
Pearls girls do hope you find a suitable car, had to laugh re guys with antique and beemers, sounds like my Stu! 
Gwen sorry to hear Grandaughter having problems, hopefully she will be ok.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


So sorry to hear this Gwen, will pray for her.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, lovely photo.
> 
> DH survived the night OK & had some oatmeal & toast for breakfast so we will see how that goes. Yesterday he had nothing but some Boost.
> 
> ...


Wow that is huge! Tho why someone would live on a barren rock is beyond me!! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, lovely photo.
> 
> DH survived the night OK & had some oatmeal & toast for breakfast so we will see how that goes. Yesterday he had nothing but some Boost.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add glad he survived and had some breakfast...hope the treatment will work well for him....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Years ago Zellers had a points program & if you used their credit card you got double points so I thought I would get their card since I bought lots there. When the card came itbsaid "Mrs. DHs name" I said what this & was told it couldn't be in my name . I asked if I could borrow their scissors, cut up the card & walked out. How ridiculous, I'd had a Visa card in my name for years


Years ago when I was married the payment for breakdown cover on both our cars came out of my account. When we split up I wasn't going to pay for his car problems so I rang the insurance company to cancel the policy. They said they could only cancel it if DH spoke to them so I blocked the next payment from the bank and took out a new policy for myself with another company.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm praying for someone to come along and help me choose the right car.
> I have a friend that totally relieved me of the building stuff and he enjoys it. He felt it a calling and service he wanted to give us. He will get the contracts, pull permits, set up plans, once we decide how big to add on. God is good.


Oh that is wonderful! What a good friend! And yes God is good and He will enable you to get through all this


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is nice to have a house sitter, good that you have a good one too.
> I took Marla and went to Scottsbluff yesterday, it started to rain cats and dogs before we got home, I pulled in and picked up J after dropping off Marla and didn't come in the house, we got home about 15 minutes later and it was still pouring. I came in the house and no dogs, I went looking for the dogs and they were on the back porch, soaking wet, poor Gizmo was shaking, I was, to say the least, Pissed, and that is why I didn't leave the dogs here while we went to Yellowstone. Dogs are all fine, thank goodness, I was afraid that Giz might have picked up an upper respitory(sp) infection out there, but he sees fine.


Poor dogs....glad they seem ok....who left them out?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wow! That iceberg looks enormous beside those little houses. I think I'd want to evacuate NOW not wait and see. :sm06: :sm06:


Exactly! ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen- It at least is not getting much worse presently. I now have the information I needed- and will just tell the doctor (politely) that he was barking up the wrong tree.


Glad you are getting better and have the correct information. Doctors make mistakes too.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Talking of old cars, took our very old car this morning to get some groceries, the darn thing started to overheat about 15 minutes from home.... turned off the air opened the windows, nothing helped....found a place where they nicely checked the fluids, all were fine, so limped home and after scolding my husband for not carrying his phone so I couldn’t reach him! , I took the Camry. Nothing like going without air on a hot summer day...it was already 90* thankfully the air in the Camry was nice and cold and so was the grocery store. I think our little energizer bunny is done for.... it’s brutally hot here , just past noon and 104 *


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mosquito spray with deet is what you need. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I feel your itch!! Mosquitos think I'm a 12 course dinner I think, and like you, I have a reaction that makes the itching worse and last longer, in a word, it SUCKS!
> 
> Wonderful that your BIL is doing so much better and is on the road to recovery, that has to be a major relief.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just out of curiosity - how easy is it to hear your neighbor with a common wall between you? i would take any one of those row houses to live that close to the sea - maybe in my next life. lol --- sam



TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one more thing - can you get a TV signal on Alderney?


TNS said:


> Here itâs only handsfree for all drivers. Otherwise youâre fined if caught. Good idea IMHO.
> 
> Different topic, I got a shot just after sunrise here in Alderney


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need a picture. i thought the way you had done them looked great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I decided to go back to straight , one more leg to do and buttons to find , which I really should have thought of when I decided to make the buttonholes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is nothing like an hour and a half massage to make you feel like a new person. used to get one once a week - felt so good. --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I agree with you. Not an interest of mine either. When tied up like that, I do not relax. I spend my time thinking of all the better things I could be doing with my time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one really big ice berg. --- aM



Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, lovely photo.
> 
> DH survived the night OK & had some oatmeal & toast for breakfast so we will see how that goes. Yesterday he had nothing but some Boost.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yet Kate loves to go to the Spa!


Sure do, but you have to go for at least 2 days or you don't get the real benefit of the relaxation of it. Also helps that the one I go to has wonderful food too!
We're now on the boat heading from Basel, Switzerland to Breisach, Germany where we are going on a Black Forest tour tomorrow. It has been very good so far, although I am now in bed as we had to get up at 3am and it's now nearly 10pm here - I'm shattered!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, I imagine you are glad to just stay home for a few days & rest rather than going to your sons when they are too busy to enjoy a visit.
> 
> Sonja, another cute romper
> 
> ...


Glad DH is finally getting things sorted out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Glad you are getting better and have the correct information. Doctors make mistakes too.


 :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> just out of curiosity - how easy is it to hear your neighbor with a common wall between you? i would take any one of those row houses to live that close to the sea - maybe in my next life. lol --- sam


It's not usual to hear neighbours through the adjoining wall unless they are being very loud and unruly
I've never lived anywhere that didn't have an adjoining wall most people here are the same


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> It's not usual to hear neighbours through the adjoining wall unless they are being very loud and unruly
> I've never lived anywhere that didn't have an adjoining wall most people here are the same


Same here. I occasionally hear a door banging but never hear voices.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Same here. I occasionally hear a door banging but never hear voices.


Your walls have to be constructed very differently from ours- I shared a wall with one neighbour, and it could be quite embarrassing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-553893-1.html#12659030


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna go too. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sure do, but you have to go for at least 2 days or you don't get the real benefit of the relaxation of it. Also helps that the one I go to has wonderful food too!
> We're now on the boat heading from Basel, Switzerland to Breisach, Germany where we are going on a Black Forest tour tomorrow. It has been very good so far, although I am now in bed as we had to get up at 3am and it's now nearly 10pm here - I'm shattered!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She has begun weekly counselling and next week will be put on anti-anxiety meds.


angelam said:


> Sending all healing thoughts to your DGD. Believe me, I know about emotional/mental issues with teenagers. I hope she can get some good help/counselling to help her through these difficulties.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll send it to you in a PM.


Pearls Girls said:


> Gwenniepooh, May I have a 1st name of 14 year old to pray for? It would make it easier for me seems everyone has so many real and fake names today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> definitely! It wears on house paint also on the south east facing side.


Sadly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's quite simple. YOU tell the salesman straight out that YOU are the one buying the car and if he cant/won't deal fairly with YOU, you will go elsewhere. Been there, and I even worked for the dealership!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I had gone to Subaru Dealer 1st by myself and he wouldn't give me the time of day.
> We had tried to buy the Mini Van locally, but after 6 weeks of waiting for them to get the right vehicle, and they did not as they only wanted to sell from the lot, we went over state lines to get the larger model as there were 7 of us at the time, and we had running boards put on for the grandparents to be able to get in. Then the local salesman was upset with us as he wanted/needed the commission. Only one other car dealer for new cars around. Tried out Honda & Toyota and settled on new Camry. I don't know any of the dealers around here. I am well aware that you can buy a car from anywhere and pick it up locally. Dealers swap and move Vehicles all the time. I might find help on Sunday at church. Many of the guys have antique cars and Beemers. Not going either of those directions. LOL


Lol, you might look great behind the wheel of a 1956 Corvette. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen- It at least is not getting much worse presently. I now have the information I needed- and will just tell the doctor (politely) that he was barking up the wrong tree.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Years ago Zellers had a points program & if you used their credit card you got double points so I thought I would get their card since I bought lots there. When the card came itbsaid "Mrs. DHs name" I said what this & was told it couldn't be in my name . I asked if I could borrow their scissors, cut up the card & walked out. How ridiculous, I'd had a Visa card in my name for years


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Years ago when I was married the payment for breakdown cover on both our cars came out of my account. When we split up I wasn't going to pay for his car problems so I rang the insurance company to cancel the policy. They said they could only cancel it if DH spoke to them so I blocked the next payment from the bank and took out a new policy for myself with another company.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Poor dogs....glad they seem ok....who left them out?


Jennie, the girl that is staying with us.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Jennie, the girl that is staying with us.


Oh dear....sorry bout that......I thought maybe got outside and no one noticed....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we need a picture. i thought the way you had done them looked great. --- sam


I'll take a picture tomorrow Sam , I've been sat staring at it wondering if I like it or not , not sure what to start next will have to think about that,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

0


thewren said:


> mosquito spray with deet is what you need. --- sam


Yah, well Sam, that's exactly what I had, 25% deet, and they still ate on me, along with the biting flies. We went through a whole can plus wipes and they still ate on me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who exactly is jenny. sam wasn't someone that used to live with you going to have a baby - did she have it yet. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Jennie, the girl that is staying with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - that's no fun. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> 0
> 
> Yah, well Sam, that's exactly what I had, 25% deet, and they still ate on me, along with the biting flies. We went through a whole can plus wipes and they still ate on me.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Years ago Zellers had a points program & if you used their credit card you got double points so I thought I would get their card since I bought lots there. When the card came itbsaid "Mrs. DHs name" I said what this & was told it couldn't be in my name . I asked if I could borrow their scissors, cut up the card & walked out. How ridiculous, I'd had a Visa card in my name for years


Good for you! We are not all quick thinkers to respond. I went to local Bank and got my own accounts changed to my name. I told them they would not get paid if they didn't. I told them I don't mind both names, just my accounts will have my name first. One banker even told me that she always puts husbands name first, that is the way it should be.
She refused to change it. . .it was paying the most at the time.As others paid more I closed those accounts and consolidated lots of others to another bank. Every woman needs her own account, in case something happens to DH. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

martina said:


> That's the way, Julie. I had to openly defy a dr when my son was having post operative medication. Fortunately the G P agreed with me.


Good for you both. I have been asked several times "Are you the Dr or am I?" He chose a due date, I turned around and asked another question as an answer. I asked " Were you there or was I?" I was and chose all the due dates. 1st one I went in to labor the day I selected, I was not 8 days late. Another Dr asked the same exact question? I responded I thought that this was supposed to be a partnership. . .If he could take care of me when I was sick, I would try to stay healthy and do the best I could following what I was supposed to do. He agreed with me that there had to be a patient/Doctor partnership to get maximum healthcare.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Talking of old cars, took our very old car this morning to get some groceries, the darn thing started to overheat about 15 minutes from home.... turned off the air opened the windows, nothing helped....found a place where they nicely checked the fluids, all were fine, so limped home and after scolding my husband for not carrying his phone so I couldn't reach him! , I took the Camry. Nothing like going without air on a hot summer day...it was already 90* thankfully the air in the Camry was nice and cold and so was the grocery store. I think our little energizer bunny is done for.... it's brutally hot here , just past noon and 104 *


Terrible. . .I went to the grocery store, and drug store also. The car got me home. Everything that I absolutely need can be found w/in 5-10 miles from home.
Sorry you had one that quit. Mine is just severely sick.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Speaking of old cars, we have a 20 year old Jaguar which decided to act up when we went out earlier. We got it cheap 2 years ago and hubby had a lot of work done to it, but it sometimes runs slow and today was it. He thinks it needs some fine tuning of its computer so will be headed for a specialist to try and fix it. 
We just got back to close by street to home when suddenly it picked up power and gave us both a fright. DH calls it a temperamental old dame!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Speaking of old cars, we have a 20 year old Jaguar which decided to act up when we went out earlier. We got it cheap 2 years ago and hubby had a lot of work done to it, but it sometimes runs slow and today was it. He thinks it needs some fine tuning of its computer so will be headed for a specialist to try and fix it.
> We just got back to close by street to home when suddenly it picked up power and gave us both a fright. DH calls it a temperamental old dame!


Old gas?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Old gas?


Do you mean the car or the old fart driving it lol? 
Stu is fairly certain it is a computer problem but time will tell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Years ago when I was married the payment for breakdown cover on both our cars came out of my account. When we split up I wasn't going to pay for his car problems so I rang the insurance company to cancel the policy. They said they could only cancel it if DH spoke to them so I blocked the next payment from the bank and took out a new policy for myself with another company.


????????I tried to call the phone company & tell them our phone was out, they said they could only talk to DH ãs my name wasn't on the bill but to add my name would have cost the same as if it was a new listing & could only be done with DH calling. I also couldn't get his cell phone fixed as it wasn't in my name. Good grief. A friends daughter said they are particularly strict with cell phones as when marriage break ups happen, some spouses were canceling the others phone


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Talking of old cars, took our very old car this morning to get some groceries, the darn thing started to overheat about 15 minutes from home.... turned off the air opened the windows, nothing helped....found a place where they nicely checked the fluids, all were fine, so limped home and after scolding my husband for not carrying his phone so I couldn't reach him! , I took the Camry. Nothing like going without air on a hot summer day...it was already 90* thankfully the air in the Camry was nice and cold and so was the grocery store. I think our little energizer bunny is done for.... it's brutally hot here , just past noon and 104 *


I'm glad you got home OK. I'm glad someone else's DH doesn't always carry his phone. I broke down one day, tried to get DH but no phone so walked home & took the truck. When I got to work I told the doctor I was going to insert it so he couldn't leave it behind????????next day Dr asked when he was coming for the surgery to remove what I'd inserted????????Dr & DH are good friends


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Do you mean the car or the old fart driving it lol?
> Stu is fairly certain it is a computer problem but time will tell.


I'm an old school carburator car gearhead, so the computer may he the issue. Old gas and clogged fuel lines were familiar causes to my 1965 Ford's bad behavior.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sure do, but you have to go for at least 2 days or you don't get the real benefit of the relaxation of it. Also helps that the one I go to has wonderful food too!
> We're now on the boat heading from Basel, Switzerland to Breisach, Germany where we are going on a Black Forest tour tomorrow. It has been very good so far, although I am now in bed as we had to get up at 3am and it's now nearly 10pm here - I'm shattered!


Have fun. Such beautiful country. When I was there, a friend from school was in the Canadian Forces & stationed at Lahr, he gave us a tour of the Black Forest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good for you! We are not all quick thinkers to respond. I went to local Bank and got my own accounts changed to my name. I told them they would not get paid if they didn't. I told them I don't mind both names, just my accounts will have my name first. One banker even told me that she always puts husbands name first, that is the way it should be.
> She refused to change it. . .it was paying the most at the time.As others paid more I closed those accounts and consolidated lots of others to another bank. Every woman needs her own account, in case something happens to DH. :sm02:


I have always had my own account, I didn't want my wages to disappear into the farm account????????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have always had my own account, I didn't want my wages to disappear into the farm account????????


I don't blame you in the least. My father's banking was locked when he dropped dead @ 58. This never occurred to anyone back then.. .No will, probate etc. took a long time to get things straightened out as he would cash both checks and hold on to it or deposit in an account. He owned it all. I imagine the same thing could happen on a farm if not set up right also. Mother had no proof that any was hers. :sm02: lessons learned !


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It had new tires 1 year ago, this spring. . .rotated, balanced and aligned every time oil is changed 3-5 000 miles. Worn down. I've had both ball joints done twice. It needs Struts, new tires, Catalytic converter, new steering rack (at minimum, as it is getting tough to steer and leaking), and a lot of undercarriage rust. This from an independent garage that someone from church suggested. He recommends looking for new car, but, willing to fix if that is what I want. He just did not think it would be worth it. :sm02:


Such hard decisions when car can be fixed but is it worth it? Would be better in a way if it simply couldn't be fixed as then the only decision is what to buy but first you need to decide yes or no.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> We have always bought new cars and kept until they die. Last time in 2004 was a very bad experience for me. I went looking for a car and salesMEN would not even talk to me. I took my husband with me and they were eager to talk to him, to sell him a car. He had no money. I'm the one who was paying cash, for my new car. When it was decided on what to get, and we went to make arrangement to come back and pay, the salesman had it all written up in DH's name and had called our insurance etc. This was way too presumptuous, and forward for me. I don't know how single women do it?


Maybe becuase you were older they assumed your husband would do it? While they might expect younger women to be more independent.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


Thats hard for all involved. Praying for all of you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll send it to you in a PM.


Thats wise Gwen


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I tried to call the phone company & tell them our phone was out, they said they could only talk to DH ãs my name wasn't on the bill but to add my name would have cost the same as if it was a new listing & could only be done with DH calling. I also couldn't get his cell phone fixed as it wasn't in my name. Good grief. A friends daughter said they are particularly strict with cell phones as when marriage break ups happen, some spouses were canceling the others phone


Yeah he have to be named on the bill or be registered as a person they can talk to to get anything from them. Normally if on the phone with them and David is the one they can talk to then they will talk to me with his OK. One stupid bank person told D she couldn't speak to him if he had the phone on speakerphone as I was down on the list! We stayed on speaker phone and I just kept quite, guess I wrote down questions.

I get the need for that but it sure is a pain (well not the example I just gave that makes no sense). More and more often now we are asked if the other person can discuss the account or whatever as well. 
Examples of people getting power cut off at places didn't help them getting stupidly strict. And it isn't gender related- if I set up something then unless I say so David can't get anywhere.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Our bank accounts are in joint names which means if anything happens to D or me it is automatically the other persons. Same with the house. So anything in joint names isn't subject to probate etc. But if I simply have signing rights on an account then at the persons death can't access it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Our bank accounts are in joint names which means if anything happens to D or me it is automatically the other persons. Same with the house. So anything in joint names isn't subject to probate etc. But if I simply have signing rights on an account then at the persons death can't access it.


Same here!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> who exactly is jenny. sam wasn't someone that used to live with you going to have a baby - did she have it yet. --- sam


She had the baby before moving here, she adopted him out. She was in an abusive relationship.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - that's no fun. --- sam


Not at all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good for you! We are not all quick thinkers to respond. I went to local Bank and got my own accounts changed to my name. I told them they would not get paid if they didn't. I told them I don't mind both names, just my accounts will have my name first. One banker even told me that she always puts husbands name first, that is the way it should be.
> She refused to change it. . .it was paying the most at the time.As others paid more I closed those accounts and consolidated lots of others to another bank. Every woman needs her own account, in case something happens to DH. :sm02:


Good that you got your own accounts, I have seen too many women come into the post office when I was working, whos DH had passed and they had no access to anything, many didn't even know what bank he had used, or where their mailbox was.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good for you both. I have been asked several times "Are you the Dr or am I?" He chose a due date, I turned around and asked another question as an answer. I asked " Were you there or was I?" I was and chose all the due dates. 1st one I went in to labor the day I selected, I was not 8 days late. Another Dr asked the same exact question? I responded I thought that this was supposed to be a partnership. . .If he could take care of me when I was sick, I would try to stay healthy and do the best I could following what I was supposed to do. He agreed with me that there had to be a patient/Doctor partnership to get maximum healthcare.


Good that you stood your ground with the docs, you after all, know your body better than anyone else. And as you say, you were there, the doctor was not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Speaking of old cars, we have a 20 year old Jaguar which decided to act up when we went out earlier. We got it cheap 2 years ago and hubby had a lot of work done to it, but it sometimes runs slow and today was it. He thinks it needs some fine tuning of its computer so will be headed for a specialist to try and fix it.
> We just got back to close by street to home when suddenly it picked up power and gave us both a fright. DH calls it a temperamental old dame!


LOL!!!! Temperamental old Dame for sure. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Do you mean the car or the old fart driving it lol?
> Stu is fairly certain it is a computer problem but time will tell.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't blame you in the least. My father's banking was locked when he dropped dead @ 58. This never occurred to anyone back then.. .No will, probate etc. took a long time to get things straightened out as he would cash both checks and hold on to it or deposit in an account. He owned it all. I imagine the same thing could happen on a farm if not set up right also. Mother had no proof that any was hers. :sm02: lessons learned !


Your poor mother, that had to be very difficult a situation to be in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I can't go into any details but my youngest granddaughter is having some pretty serious emotional/mental issues and would really appreciate her being your prayers. She is 14 and has such a gentle spirit about her. I so believe in the power of prayer as does her mom.


14 is such a tough age, I do hope and pray that she will be okay, poor kid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, the Grand Canyon is truly awesome. We've been to the south rim & set out a few years ago to go to the north rim on the Harley but only got to Moab, Utah,( there are 3 National Parks right there & they are beautiful too) & the next few days were to be over 100F so we headed north. Maybe some day.....


Yes, Moab is awesome, we went there a couple years ago after leaving Yellowstone, we went to the Moab and The great salt lake, and spent a night in Salt Lake City, Ut.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> They dump the salt like crazy in the winter for skiers and tourists and the salt air blows up regularly with the fog. The catalytic converter rusted at the connection joint so it may need a new muffler also. It was replaced 2 years ago.The British drive on the left of the road, we actually drive on what is left of the road. Pot hole are terrible all winter & spring, roads are being repaired & renewed the rest of the year. I knew I would need one eventually but not now. I was really waiting until they make better gas milage. Ours gets 29-30 still on a trip.


We were getting almost 40/mph on vacation in the camary we rented.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I'm praying for someone to come along and help me choose the right car.
> I have a friend that totally relieved me of the building stuff and he enjoys it. He felt it a calling and service he wanted to give us. He will get the contracts, pull permits, set up plans, once we decide how big to add on. God is good.


Great that he is willing to do all of that for you, what a wonderful friend, hopefully you'll have the same luck with the car hunt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I don't blame you in the least. My father's banking was locked when he dropped dead @ 58. This never occurred to anyone back then.. .No will, probate etc. took a long time to get things straightened out as he would cash both checks and hold on to it or deposit in an account. He owned it all. I imagine the same thing could happen on a farm if not set up right also. Mother had no proof that any was hers. :sm02: lessons learned !


My dad died when he was 48 in 1964, Mom wasn't even allowed to drive the car as it was in his name???? I was only 7 so I don't know how long it took to straighten things out or if there was even a will


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!! Temperamental old Dame for sure. :sm23: :sm23:


Sure is, aptly named for a Daimler Jaguar lol!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Prayers for her that she gets the help she needs and recovers quickly.


RE Gwen's young grand daughter.... from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lin, lovely photo.
> 
> DH survived the night OK & had some oatmeal & toast for breakfast so we will see how that goes. Yesterday he had nothing but some Boost.
> 
> ...


Wow that would be terrifying. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> There are so many people that don't pay attention to the road, cell phones are really just part of it, I like the cars that have the phone to car thing, so you don't even need to have your phone anywhere near you in the car, to call or answer. The other thing that is really scary, are the drivers that feel the need to look at their passenger while they talk, never looking at the road, just looking at the person they are chatting with, good grief, I don't need to see someones lips move to hear them speak.


Yep I agree. So many drivers not watching the road.... they just seem to think all will be ok.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> mosquito spray with deet is what you need. --- sam


I fully agree... it is the best. But very very strong so need to be careful with it., and they advise with children to only spray a little on the clothes not the skin.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 0
> 
> Yah, well Sam, that's exactly what I had, 25% deet, and they still ate on me, along with the biting flies. We went through a whole can plus wipes and they still ate on me.


I get one here called Bushmans insect repellent... it is 40% Deet. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wanna go too. --- sam


Now Sam, if you had just said....!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Up for the day, DH bathed & dressed. As soon as I feed him something I'm off to Sit N Sew. Prepared handwok last night & packed supplies, so all I have to do is get us both in the car and go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????I tried to call the phone company & tell them our phone was out, they said they could only talk to DH ãs my name wasn't on the bill but to add my name would have cost the same as if it was a new listing & could only be done with DH calling. I also couldn't get his cell phone fixed as it wasn't in my name. Good grief. A friends daughter said they are particularly strict with cell phones as when marriage break ups happen, some spouses were canceling the others phone


I had the same problem with Hydro. If both names are on the account, then either can make changes. If only the one, then they would only speak with that person. I do remember that Hydro treated me like a new customer when I asked them to add my name.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or a new gas line. --- sam



Fan said:


> Do you mean the car or the old fart driving it lol?
> Stu is fairly certain it is a computer problem but time will tell.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you swim in the lake? i was there once but i couldn't get out far enough to see if i would float. they say you will. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, Moab is awesome, we went there a couple years ago after leaving Yellowstone, we went to the Moab and The great salt lake, and spent a night in Salt Lake City, Ut.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's good mileage. next time you rent a car ask for a hybrid. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We were getting almost 40/mph on vacation in the camary we rented.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i dearly hope you are having a wonderful time and that the weather is perfect. it's almost like rafting - just a little more posh. --- sam



KateB said:


> Now Sam, if you had just said....!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> or a new gas line. --- sam


He has dismissed that possibility as it has done it before, been thoroughly serviced and is fairly certain it is a computer glitch.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A very wet stormy morning here, anyone needing rain is welcome to the downpours in the last 12 hours. My poor garden is becoming a pond with pruned roses sticking up above the puddles. A good day for indoor activities, coffee and date and walnut cookies for comfort.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I got already last night to go to Sit N Sew today. Up got DH bathed, dressed and fed. Then there was ring on my door steps and my friend was here with a landscaper to check it out. They clean up all the fallen branches apply mulch and get it ready to plant seed for new yard after shed is built. I didn't make it to SnS until 11:30. DH was very disappointed to find out he missed the "doggie" He had come and gone home already. On the way home, I stopped for Customer appreciation Day at local hardware store. DH was not too happy. They were giving out lunch of hot dogs, popcorn, donut balls & soda or water and a $5 coupon towards anything. He was much happier after a couple of hot dogs, donuts & soda.
So my Chicken get to eat cheap this time. It is OK as I need to get rid of them as they are not laying. I will have to give them away as I can not eat my own chicken. I raise them for eggs and the view. I met a lady today who said they switch out at every other year and that the chicken can be taken to the butcher and plucked etc. If you have a pressure canner, each Chicken fills a Quart Jar, for a chicken pie. If I was younger with less responsibilities, I might be willing to try it. Instead, I'm old & worn out. I'm even hiring someone to clean up my yard from 15 years of lack of care. I found someone to Paint my house last year, so this should make it look lots better, and feel better to come home to under the stress we have.


----------

